#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-18
<juliaet30> i hate being set up do you?
<MythbuntuGuest60> Hello everyone...  I am new to Mythbuntu, switched from MythDora and am needing 2 issues resolved...
<MythbuntuGuest60> Is there anyone here that can help...  I have been unable to resolve issues myself
<superm1> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<MythbuntuGuest60> Thanks...  Using Mythbuntu 8.04 apha 2
<MythbuntuGuest60> Cannot get the MythBackend setup...  Getting error "cannot login".
<superm1> so what have you done so far?
<superm1> you when through and it copied everything
<MythbuntuGuest60> Trying to setup the password for Mysql:  get error Password: NO
<superm1> and the button at the end isn't working?
<superm1> or you've already rebooted?
<tracer903> i've had mythbuntu 7.10 for about a week now, and my tv out keeps shutting off when I play some videos.  my xorg.conf lists my monitor as "failsafe monitor" can anyone help!
<MythbuntuGuest60> Rebooted, followed the "troubleshooting" instructions to setup the mysql password...  Lets just say I have been working on this for most of the afternoon and havent gotten any further.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, okay well for starters
<superm1> did you change the password during install?
<superm1> or leave it be
<MythbuntuGuest60> think I set a password.
<superm1> okay so you set a root password then
<superm1> but nothing more
<superm1> right?
<superm1> a root mysql password that is
<MythbuntuGuest60> yes, I did... Not the SU password
<superm1> k, now did that have anything non alphanumeric?
<superm1> (there is an ongoing bug related to that)
<MythbuntuGuest60> yes... using \\\\\\
<superm1> that's your issue
<superm1> please reinstall without setting a root password (at least atm)
<superm1> or set one with just alphanumeric characters
<superm1> the internal code for setting the passwords currently doesn't properly escape a lot of characters
<MythbuntuGuest60> sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<MythbuntuGuest60> set to home
<superm1> there are other things that got touched
<MythbuntuGuest60> "home"
<superm1> during install
<superm1> that's why i was saying it'd be easier to just reinstall
<MythbuntuGuest60> so do a complete reinstall - when I get to the prompt to set root password leave blank?
<superm1> that'd probably be the easiest route at this pint
<superm1> just dont check that box for setting a root password for mysql
<superm1> and then it will just go through
<superm1> bug 160368
<superm1> that's the bug
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/160368
<MythbuntuGuest60> So I do this correct...  set login name and password
<MythbuntuGuest60> Should I check the box "MythTV Service?
<superm1> that's up to you
<superm1> that's if you have remote machines
<superm1> that need to connect
<MythbuntuGuest60> That wont have an effect on Mysql....  Using Media MVP so I think I will need to enable that function "mythtv service
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest60> great, will give it another go!  Might you have any information as to getting TV and Monitor working (Twinview/Clone)
<superm1> open mcc after install
<superm1> and pick the nvidia button
<superm1> and there is a nice gui for it all
<MythbuntuGuest60> mcc?
<superm1> !mcc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<superm1> mythbuntu control centre
<superm1> you'll see after install
<tracer903> could someone look at my xorg.conf file and advise me.  my tv out stopped working. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56438/
<MythbuntuGuest60> Think I did that... Looks like I have another issue..  Will try after I get MythTV working.
<MythbuntuGuest60> THANKS FOR THE HELP!
<superm1> np MythbuntuGuest60 good luck :)
<superm1> tracer903, you're not using the proprietary driver
<superm1> er yeah you are
<superm1> but you did some weird stuff in that file
<superm1> tracer903, open up mcc and pick the nvidia button
<superm1> you should be able to reset it there
<superm1> to do tv out
<tracer903> if i click on restricted drivers it says NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver   in use
<tracer903> when i click on launch xorg.config, it won't do anything
<superm1> tracer903, in mcc there is a special button for nvidia cards
<superm1> that's the one you pick
<juliaet30> what to do with people who thinks that they know what are my ambitions are and what i am about to do and if i even want to do my own thing i am trying to please them and made it up right there and right then? :D thank you
<superm1> huh juliaet30 ?
<tracer903> yea, under propietary drivers, there is "Launch restricted drivers manager" "launch nvidia settings" and "launch xorg.config"
<superm1> yeah launch nvidia settings
<superm1> that's what i'm speaking of
<MythbuntuGuest60> Setting partitions and want to make sure this is correct;  10 gig (ext3, /) 2 gig (swap, NUL) 238 Gig (xfs, /var/lib)
<superm1> yeah that sounds sane
<tracer903> it won't let me do anything under tv-0
<MythbuntuGuest60> I often use WinSCP to connect to the mythbox (load movies, ect)...  Do I set VNC Service or not
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, something is broke with VNC in 8.04's alpha right now, so i wouldnt bother with it atm
<superm1> it will be fixed eventually, but its a messy situation right now
<superm1> tracer903, but you should be able to adjust which monitor its output to
<superm1> and turn on and off different monitors from inside there
<MythbuntuGuest60> k, thanks...  INSTALLING NOW>
<rhpot1991> superm1: trunk has storage groups right?
<superm1> yes
<tracer903> ok, i got tv back up but now monitor is zoomed in
<rhpot1991> I wonder if I could use them to fix my network playback issue
<superm1> tracer903, hit the save button and reboot.  the behavior may change after you reboot
<rhpot1991> and nfs mount things, since they seem to play fine like that
<superm1> well i've not considered doing a storage group on nfs
<superm1> so i'm not sure how nicely that would work
<rhpot1991> unless you got a better idea?
<superm1> i'm full of ideas, but better idea
<superm1> i dunno
<rhpot1991> not really getting anywhere with it currently
<rhpot1991> fire away if you got something
<superm1> cat5
<superm1> as i said before :)
<rhpot1991> booo :(
<rhpot1991> let me see if I have any long enough to do a test
<rhpot1991> wife isn't gonna like it though
<MythbuntuGuest60> RIGHT ON...  Its alive!!!
<MythbuntuGuest60> thank you superml!!!
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, please comment on that bug if you can to notate what it was that broke it for you
<tracer903> superm1, been playing with the resolution, I can't get both to display properly.  one of them will be zoomed while the other will show entire desktop.  I guess I'll save a reboot
<superm1> which weird characters you used
<MythbuntuGuest60> no prob, where?
<superm1> that bug i posted
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/160368
<MythbuntuGuest60> logged comments...
<MythbuntuGuest60> superml, if I am using MediaMVP should I set the Local/Master Backend IP ADDRESS to the STATIC IP Address?
<MythbuntuGuest60> currently it is default 127.0.0.1
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, to your local address yeah
<MythbuntuGuest60> At VIDEO SOURCE SETUP;  Perform EIT Scan, leave as default or input us-bcast,cable,hrc,irc???/us-cable/irc,
<MythbuntuGuest60> Sorry,,,,  Check the box for EIT Scan? or will this go against Schedules Direct information?
<superm1> depends on your card
<MythbuntuGuest60> This is weird, I have a PVR500...  Getting Default input as Tuner 1 for both video0 and video1... Is that correct?
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> they each can use a tuner
<MythbuntuGuest60> So at INPUT CONNECTIONS I have Tuner1 in both video0 and Video1 fields...
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest60> Storage Group is new?  Set recordings to go in LiveTV?  Do I "Add New Directory"?
<superm1> storage groups are part of 0.21
<superm1> i've never done a new install on them sorry
<superm1> only upgrade installs
<npurciful> hey does anyone know if HDhomerun supports multirec
<MythbuntuGuest60> Cannot say Ive used them either (had MythDora prior).  Suppose I "add directory".  This will create a folder and dump recordings into it?  There is no information in the setup manual.
<superm1> i dont think it does npurciful, but i havent tested it with mine
<npurciful> okay
<npurciful> superm1: trunk builds still failing
<superm1> npurciful, ugh again..
<superm1> man i've pushed that thing 4 times today
<superm1> what is failing now!?
<npurciful> looks like a patch
<npurciful> applying patch 09_perl_bindings_prefix to ./ ... failed.
<npurciful> make: *** [patch-stamp] Error 1
<superm1> ugh. okay lets see what happened :)
<superm1> they keep on absorbing patches that i sent upstream
<superm1> has been the biggest thing
<npurciful> oh i tried the hardy mythbuntu, looks good
<npurciful> well just the live, havent tried the install
<superm1> npurciful, okay i think i cleaned up that patch
<superm1> silly upstream changes...
<superm1> :)
<rhpot1991> superm1: just remembered why I never tried cat5 as a solution
<superm1> why?
<rhpot1991> box doesn't have ethernet
<rhpot1991> standing there with a wire with nothing to plug into
<npurciful> heh
<superm1> lol
<superm1> seriously?
<rhpot1991> when its done recording I can swap out the wifi card and try it out
<rhpot1991> heh, yep
<rhpot1991> its living off of pci slots
<rhpot1991> raid controller, wifi, tuner, sound card
<rhpot1991> all needed for mythtv
<rhpot1991> p4 with rdram, I've looked at replacing the mobo (which I can describe as flaky at best) but it would involve replacing most of the box at this point
<npurciful> yeah, i hate that, i am having problems finding a mother board to my liking in socket 478
<rhpot1991> luckily the box isn't much more than a glorified frontend which records my wife's shows
<npurciful> i am running a microfly case (cube shaped) but would like to build a mythbackend with a settop style box, and move all the tv stuff out of my computer
<npurciful> make my computer just a frontend
<npurciful> but i was having problems find small / low profile hardware that would support dual tuners 1tb storage, cd and such
<npurciful> but i think i am going to order a HDHR and a ITX minicomputer for backend
<npurciful> or a pundit
<rhpot1991> might want to wait for the new hauppauge HD box instead of getting a HDHR
<npurciful> what is the HD box
<rhpot1991> http://www.businesswire.com/portal/site/google/?ndmViewId=news_view&newsId=20080110006038&newsLang=en
<rhpot1991> would suck if linux support didn't happen right away though
<npurciful> thats pretty cool
<npurciful> yeah, that would suck
<npurciful> might get the hdhr and HDbox
<npurciful> use the hdhr until or when hdbox and driver suport is there
<rhpot1991> I've heard good things about the HDHR so you prob can't go wrong
<szakulec> anyone using a PVR-250 card here? had a strange experience, and was left with some questions
<MythbuntuGuest60> trying to get twinview to work... Using nVidia 6200...  Option NVIDIA Driver Config Util is greyed out (MCC)
<MythbuntuGuest60> Do I need to download another driver or should this be included and Im not enabling it?
<npurciful> you have to enable the restricted driver
<MythbuntuGuest60> I have...  It is "green"
<MythbuntuGuest60> This is a fresh install of Mythbuntu 8.04 alpha 2
<npurciful> have you restarted since you enabled it
<MythbuntuGuest60> yes i have.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, can you try to run sudo nvidia-settings
<superm1> from command line?
<MythbuntuGuest60> Status: In Use
<MythbuntuGuest60> no, MCC
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, but i'm saying to pick the terminal in advanced
<superm1> and type
<superm1> sudo nvidia-settings
<superm1> and see if it opens
<superm1> you might have found a bug
<MythbuntuGuest60> command not found...  hang on.
<superm1> it should be part of nvidia-glx-new
<superm1> or nvidia-glx
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, yeah it looks like something changed with it
<superm1> sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<superm1> its not provided in the newer binaries it appears
<MythbuntuGuest60> Have linux-restricted-modules-2.6.2... installed
<superm1> will have to add a hook around that
<MythbuntuGuest60> nvidia-glx-new,nvidia-kernel-common,xserver-xorg-video-nv
<MythbuntuGuest60> Getting error; unable to lock the admin directory (/var/lib/dpkg) is another prcess using it?
<npurciful> holy crap, myth is taken 26min to build so far
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, what else is open?
<MythbuntuGuest60> nevermind... Had the priprietary driver open.
<MythbuntuGuest60> reboot or log-off afterwards?
<superm1> nope
<superm1> should just be available
<superm1> you might need to hit revert in mcc
<superm1> or restart mcc
<superm1> otherwise it will just be there
<MythbuntuGuest60> verygood...  the tv is getting feed...  Rebooting as the resolution is messed up.
<MythbuntuGuest60> Was this a "bug" or user error?
<superm1> that was a bug
<superm1> regarding the nvidia-settings thing
<superm1> something changed in the archive that i wasn't aware
<MythbuntuGuest60> Resolution is off...  Set it it to what resolution?
<MythbuntuGuest60> Currently set to auto.
<Egghead> whats the best way to start using the svn, im currently using 7.10, is there a how to on this?
<superm1> Egghead, look at mythbuntu.org
<superm1> take the auto builds link
<superm1> that's the best way
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, well auto works for most people, but if it doesn't, then look in your tv manual to see what your tv supports
<Egghead> ahh cool, i think i looked at that page but, di know the auto build was same thing
<Egghead> thanks superm1 :)
<MythbuntuGuest60> Ive had this working fine on MythDora...
<MythbuntuGuest60> I know the video card and tv both work with the nvidia software...  Just having a pain getting this setup.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, well what resolution did it use before?
<MythbuntuGuest60> Ive got it set as clones / the Monitor has good size.  The TV doesnt...  Tried highest at 1024 x 768 and still not getting part of viewing area.
<MythbuntuGuest60> Cannot recall as I setup MythDora a year ago or so and didnt mess with that... If I recall however, MythDora supplied a the config file... Just had to replace in X11 directory and everything worked.
<superm1> well the default config file here is setup for autodetect
<superm1> so if your tv provides EDID it's set typically
<superm1> via the resolution "nvidia-auto-select"
<superm1> in xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest60> Ive tried all resolutions...  The smaller the worse it looks.
<MythbuntuGuest60> so manully edit the xorg.conf file?
<superm1> well you can try to manually edit it
<superm1> add that resolution if its not there already
<superm1> "nvidia-auto-select"
<superm1> and reboot
<MythbuntuGuest60> Here is something weird, the walpaper on the monitor (auto) changes in size when resolution is changed on the TV> never fills the entire screen although the top nav bar never changes in size.
<MythbuntuGuest60> Well, dant bitch....  Getting tv now and eirlier couldnt even get the mythdilldatabase to work...  Will try in a few. Have to put my boys down for bed.
<npurciful> superm1:  you said you have a HDHR how big is it
<superm1> very small
<superm1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HDHomeRun
<MythbuntuGuest60> what was the command to update myth plugins?  yum update /*myth/*
<superm1> that's mine
<superm1> yum?
<MythbuntuGuest60> that is MythDora
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, its apt-get update here
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest60, although word of warning
<superm1> the mirrors are a little out of sync on hardy right now
<superm1> will be sorted in a day or so
<MythbuntuGuest60> so apt-get update /*myth/*
<superm1> just apt-get update
<superm1> will update the system
<superm1> if you want some more control of things, you might look into using synaptic instead
<MythbuntuGuest60> upgrade then update?
<superm1> well update then upgrade
<superm1> better yet
<MythbuntuGuest60> well, I think I will need to pick this up tomarrow as it is getting late... Have 3 issues to get resolved; 1.resolution on TV  2.Mythplugins are not older than the program; wont let me get them open  3.Need to setup MediaMVP (think this will be the biggy).
<MythbuntuGuest60> Thanks for all your help superml...  Was about to scrap Mythbuntu and go back to MythDora as I knew how to get it to work.  I must say the MCC is REAL nice!!! Other than that, think Ubuntu is better than Fedora.
<MythbuntuGuest60> So, I hope you or someone else with knowledge and patience will be online tomarrow!
<npurciful> hum, mythplugins dep wait
<superm1> depwait?
<superm1> on waht
<superm1> better not be on something new...
<npurciful> superm1:  failed applying patch 01_flix-png-fix to ./ ... failed.
<superm1> npurciful, man this has been the roughest weekly build.
<superm1> bleh!
<npurciful> heh, i have been watching the build fail all weekend
<npurciful> I am banging my head on the keyboard for you
<superm1> wtf?
<superm1> that applies cleanly for me locally on hardy
<superm1> on 16127
<rhpot1991> superm1: mythvideo imdb grabber on the gutsy trunk builds doesn't seem to be working
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah i'm trying to get a new trunk build in
<superm1> i've been struggling all weekend on it
<superm1> as npurciful has noticed
<rhpot1991> O
<rhpot1991> woops
<rhpot1991> I'm seeing traffic @ 3-7 Mbps while playing a recording
<rhpot1991> more spiky than yours
<rhpot1991> but in the same rangish
<rhpot1991> gonna go try a cat5 cable to see what happens with that
<superm1> i bet if i go out of this room though i can achieve that same speed
<rhpot1991> the other box is about 12 feet away, in the next room
<npurciful> heh, back someone told me that bestbuy had 1tb WDC GP HDD for 230$
<darthanubis> just to make sure I understand the oder of operations:
<adaptr> 1. collect underpants
<darthanubis> mythtv will autoflag commericilas then mythtranscode to nuv extention with the commericials cut, finally nuvexport-xvid transcodes the already transcoded .nuv to a .avi?
<darthanubis> resulting in a xvid .avi with no commercials?
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: I wouldn't do that without verifying the flags
<rhpot1991> gonna be sad when you strip useful programming away to nothing
<darthanubis> what do you mean?
<darthanubis> you don't trust commflag?
<rhpot1991> also it depends on your tuner as far as what your recordings are, for instance my hauppauge cards have mpeg2 files sitting there for me right off the bat
<rhpot1991> no, I don't.
<darthanubis> I have a hardware encoder card as well
<rhpot1991> I've seen many shows that have a 10 second clip on the end that commflaging thinks is still part of a commercial
<rhpot1991> there is no way to pragmatically detect that
<foxbuntu> actally that shows up allot
<npurciful> ooh. ooh, i love it when it just leaves commericals
<darthanubis> its accurante enough for my needs
<rhpot1991> npurciful: I've seen some of those
<rhpot1991> or when you get school cancellations and it finds 0 commercials cause there is a constant blue bar at the top/bottom of the screen
<darthanubis> I'm just now trying to fine tune the userjobs to leave me with xbids of a reasonable size to store
<foxbuntu> I have never had issues with archviing (or nuv export) letting it strip commercials, sometimes I lose some video but for the times it happens doesn't bother me much
<darthanubis> less than 700mb for a 30min show
<darthanubis> foxbuntu, do you know if I have my order of operations correct?
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, sounds right
<darthanubis> nuvexport is used on the .nuv files not the .mpgs left by the card right?
<foxbuntu> right
<rhpot1991> nuvexport can take mpeg2 files
 * rhpot1991 has done it
<foxbuntu> right
<darthanubis> I know it can, but this prevents the commerical cuts
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, rhpot1991 is the mythbuntu nuvexport guy
<rhpot1991> not so much
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> I've used it a few times, and made my own ipod stuff
<npurciful> yeah, and the superbowel had 143 commercials
<darthanubis> I just want to make sure my setup is correct to allow clean xvids, clean= commercial free
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: as long as you wont mind missing some recordings from time to time, then you can do it on the fly
<rhpot1991> for important stuff I'd watch it in its whole and skip commercials by hand, then set a job to remove them and start the process
<rhpot1991> it sounds like the right order to me
<darthanubis> first time getting myth the way I want it
<npurciful> diddo, watch most stuff and skip commercials buy hand (note npurciful falls asleep with remote in hand)
<darthanubis> I had to compile ffmpeg and nuvexport from source
<darthanubis> the nuvexport from repos did not install the perl modules needed
<darthanubis> ffmpeg was not enabled for divx, xvid, mp3 etc
<darthanubis> followed the forum post to the letter, it was a pain, but I believe its all working now
<darthanubis> I still don't see where mytharchive comes into play
<foxbuntu> mytharchive will do all of that automated but builds to DVD
<foxbuntu> or you can just archive the files from you backend to disk
<darthanubis> oh yeah
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: medibuntu has a good ffmpeg
<darthanubis> yeah, depriciated though
<rhpot1991> MCC enables the medibuntu source when you enable dvd playback
<darthanubis> did notfor me
<rhpot1991> gutsy or hardy?
<darthanubis> hardy
 * foxbuntu reminds rhpot1991 about the essential equation Mythbuntu > Mediabuntu
<rhpot1991> ya I've heard the hardy one isn't up to par yet
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> hmmm this is gonna be a pain, no idea what IP this box is gonna get
<rhpot1991> superm1: get me a better mobo from dell to replace this one
 * rhpot1991 is tired of needing to swap hardware constantly
<superm1> rhpot1991, dhcp.leases
<superm1> on openwrt
<rhpot1991> superm1: already there
<darthanubis> need to build a better BE
<rhpot1991> darthanubis: who doesn't? :)
<darthanubis> I bet
<foxbuntu> <--
<rhpot1991> what the heck, eth1 and eth2, where is eth0
<darthanubis> next project is to get a secondary BE to help with the workload
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, how much recording are you doing?!
<rhpot1991> I have 2 BE's, only cause I wanted to use tuners and hard drives on both
<darthanubis> like 100 sessions
<rhpot1991> also comcast recently promised me that the STB they are giving me will have working firewire
<darthanubis> 200 are set, 6 conflicting, about 113 will record
<foxbuntu> I have a single backend and I watch way too much TV
<rhpot1991> they best not be lieing to me
<darthanubis> most I don't keep
<rhpot1991> sweet jesus
<rhpot1991> no way you can watch that much tv
<npurciful> lol
<darthanubis> but seeing as how Iam just getting the transcoding to work right, allot of transcoding is happening
<rhpot1991> I get a conflict once every month or so, between 2 tuners and 2 people picking shows
<rhpot1991> transcoding is cpu intensive
<darthanubis> your right I can't, its too much
<rhpot1991> I generally don't keep stuff so I don't bother transcoding unless it has a purpose
<foxbuntu> I used to transcode everything, and recently i stopped transcoding all together
<darthanubis> yeah, I'm trying to get there
<npurciful> crap are you record everyshow or what
<foxbuntu> have had better video results and faster commflags, makes me happy
<darthanubis> well I'm a Law and Order CI freak
<rhpot1991> what the heck, since when do changes in /etc/network/interfaces happen when I write to that file and not restart networking?
<darthanubis> and they always have marathons on
<foxbuntu> darthanubis, I like CI too...but I only record on my HD now
<npurciful> me too
<rhpot1991> my stance on transcoding is that HD's are cheap, better to buy more and add to a LVM than to make my cpu crunch on recordings when I can use XvMC with mpeg2 files
<darthanubis> solarbaby, alot of the older episodes recorded, then I had to play catch up
<npurciful> an i have seen most L&O's so i filter New episodes
<npurciful> Power Search
<npurciful> do the same with CSI & NCIS
<npurciful> that gets me down to about 5hr of prgraming a day
<foxbuntu> I like the orig csi, and never got into ncis
<npurciful> with the late shows and stuff
<npurciful> ncis is pretty cool
<darthanubis> "The Universe" has peeked my intereset
<npurciful> superm1: your now bangin hard enough, its still broken. J/K
<npurciful> :)
<rhpot1991> superm1: :(
<rhpot1991> cat5 == working :(
<superm1> didn't help?
<superm1> oh
<superm1> how is that bad?
<rhpot1991> cause I can't do cat5
<superm1> sure you can
<superm1> you just dont want to
<rhpot1991> can I live with you when I put holes in the walls and get kicked out?
<darthanubis> finding mythweb more useful than mythtv-setup
<rhpot1991> is there any chance that it will work with wifi again?
<rhpot1991> there is also the part where I was going to replace a long wire + old router with a wifi router when I move too
<rhpot1991> master backend plugs into that
<npurciful> well i am goin to go watch some tv and relax it is 12am
<npurciful> good luck superm1on the build, looks like you going to need it
<rhpot1991> oddly my router isn't showing me difference in traffic when watching a recording now either
<rhpot1991> I guess there is no in or out, cause its all within the lan
<rhpot1991> superm1: anything else you can think of that I should try before I hook this wifi back up and go to bed?
<superm1> rhpot1991, any recordings before the switch?
<superm1> perhaps try one of those?
<rhpot1991> ya there are
<rhpot1991> with wifi you mean right?
<superm1> yeah
<rhpot1991> I am fairly sure I originally tried with recordings pre-switch, but I will verify
<rhpot1991> superm1: ok, recordings before the switch are doing the same thing, but....
<rhpot1991> I have a real old recording done before I modified the bitrates at all (so its real low quality), and that plays ok
<superm1> so its the new bitrates?
<rhpot1991> well the "new" bitrates worked with the old mythtv
<rhpot1991> I haven't modified the bitrates since I got my setup working well in the first place
<rhpot1991> I still might have them too high
<rhpot1991> 9000 bitrate, 12000 max
<rhpot1991> and I'm only recording SD
<superm1> that is probably excessive then?
<rhpot1991> perhaps
<rhpot1991> but it worked with the old, and works with nfs, so I'm not sure what to blame at this point
<superm1> i dunno
<rhpot1991> any idea what the recommended bitrates for SD are?
<superm1> i can check mine i suppose
<superm1> where do you find out?
<rhpot1991> setup > tv > recording profiles
<rhpot1991> its 3 or so pages in then
<rhpot1991> also I have my res bumped to 720x480, not gonna change that though, makes the picture a lot better
<rhpot1991> superm1: I'm heading to bed, if you get a chance to look up your bitrates let me know, I'm gonna try to figure out what dvd bitrates are tomorrow and set them up
<superm1> rhpot1991, okay i'll let you know in the morning
<superm1> sorry a DD showed up
<superm1> and wanted to help me get someting in debian
<superm1> although i should be in bed....
<rhpot1991> heh alright thanks
<rhpot1991> want to just shoot me off an email about them?
<rhpot1991> thanks, cya later
<superm1> cya
<Nikas> Yo. Does any one know when we can see nen trunk builds for the plugins? Got updates for frontend and backend today but not for any of the plugins so mythweb does not work among others.
<Nikas> "Incompatible protocol version (mythweb=39, backend=40)"
<directhex|bsp> 40?
<directhex|bsp> oh shit, they jumped protocol again?
<Nikas> yep..
<Nikas> my build of mythweb does not like it ;)
<Tuv0k> mythzmserver?
<Tuv0k> anyone using it?
<Tuv0k> looking to run it upon start, not using sessions
<Tuv0k> One way to do this is to modify the ZM startup script to also start/stop mythzmserver.
<hugolp> Tuv0k:  zm is zoneminder?
<superm1> Nikas, hopefully today. They failed  to build probably about 8 times today
<superm1> er this weekend
<Nikas> Thanks for your answer. I'll be waiting for them. ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Nikas> libmyth-perl
<Nikas> can't be installed or upgraded.
<rhpot1991_laptop> try to install it by hand, and see what the dependency issue is
<rhpot1991_laptop> I am guessing you are on hardy?
<Nikas> not on that machine
<Nikas> libnet-upnp-perl seems to be missing..
<Nikas> or broken
<roman> Just installed Mythbuntu 7.10 on a PC w/ an AverMedia HD A180 -- but I can't get it to scan cable channels. dmesg shows all kernel modules are loaded, so I am kinda lost. Tried to find a HOWTO for my card in particular but no luck. I am in Toronto Canada and am using Rogers Cable
<superm1> Nikas, its in NEW
<superm1> you can also grab it from the ~mythbuntu PPA until it clears NEW\
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive?field.name_filter=upnp&field.status_filter=published Nikas
<Nikas> hehe i'm really new to this. Started using Linux again when i started to use MythBuntu in the end of 2007. Before that i had used linux around 2000 the last time so..
<superm1> Nikas, an archive admin has to ack it before it shows up in the regular archive
<Nikas> i se
<Nikas> e
<superm1> so for now, you can just go to that website and grab the binary (.deb)
<rhpot1991_laptop> there we go, I was looking for a link but couldn't find it
<superm1> and install it from there
<Nikas> ah okey. thanks
<directhex|bsp> superm1, is the protocol version bump in trunk or 0.21-fixes?
<superm1> 0.21-fixes
<superm1> they aren't committing back to trunk until 0.21-fixes is done
<superm1> afaik
<directhex|bsp> aha, okay
<directhex|bsp> so i'm "safe" running the weekly builds for now
<superm1> well unless that changed :)
<superm1> look on mythtv-devel
<superm1> and see
<superm1> between stuff like that FFe for the archive, and the archive.ubuntu.com website going down, keeping these all in sync is a living nightmare
<directhex|bsp> superm1, you sound tired. go have some bacon
<superm1> bacon?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd recommend some tea or coffee (yuck)
<directhex|bsp> bacon. it's nutritious and delicious!
<superm1> well i'll have a waffle and get to work. later guys.
<rhpot1991_laptop> cya
<Aquahallic> Mornin' folks
<Aquahallic> I have that optimize db script running nightly through a cron.... when I go look I don't see any evidence of it running....is there a way I can set it to run with an output to a log file?
<rhpot1991_laptop> check /var/log/syslog
<rhpot1991_laptop> I believe that cron jobs get displayed in there
<Aquahallic> yeah I've looked there.... should I see the actual file name running?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: did you do the cron daily yourself, or use MCC to do so?
<Nikas> are you using optimize_mythdb.pl?
<Egonis> I am trying to scan for channels, but it keeps saying timeout, I read that I should be using dvb-utils to run a scan instead -- is this true? According to a posting somewhere, my area is QAM-256. I am lost, and have never done this before (AverMedia HD A180)
<Nikas> Aquahallic: Look here: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/User_Manual:Periodic_Maintenance
<Nikas> look under "Optimize the Database" and use that optimize_mythdb.sh
<rhpot1991_laptop> Nikas: MCC will do that for you
<rhpot1991_laptop> he is just looking for proof that something is happening
<Nikas> ah okey, i did it myself and have the logfile as stated in the file
<rhpot1991_laptop> my version installed via MCC doesn't show up at all in syslog, just a blurb about cron.daily running
<rhpot1991_laptop> where do those logs live?
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah nevermind, they create a script to make logs
<Nikas> w8
<Nikas> I have mine here /var/log/mythtv/optimize_mythdb.log
<egghead3> hey aqua
<Egonis> I think I figured out why I cannot scan for channels -- I am getting a series of errors on i2c 'timeout on nxt200x waiting to init' and such -- should I pastebin this here, or should I post to a different channel? Any help is greatly appreciated
<Tuv0k> hugolp, yes
<MythbuntuGuest07> I added 50 dvds this weekend...I am trying to use IMDB this morning to add info for all the titles. It will not work manually or auto serach...can someone verify if it is me or is the IMDB down?
<Nikas> Does not work for me..
<mick_laptop> hi everyone
<Nikas> I have the latest imdb.pl too
<MythbuntuGuest07> whew...glad it wasnt just me... Thanks Nikas
<Nikas> np
<tracer903> will the smk usb blaster work with mythtv?  i can't get it to change channel on my model 322 dish network box
<tracer903> do you have to create a change_chan.sh script and point mythtv to it to get  your blaster to work?
<levander> Are there decent instructions on how to add a mythfrontend to an existing Ubuntu desktop?  I followed the instructions in the wiki and my computer wouldn't boot, it reconfigured my custom networking I had setup, reconfigured X which I'm having trouble fixing...  And, the next step in the instructions is to just start mythfrontend and tell it where the backend is.  I did this, and now when I start my mythfrontend I just get some d
<levander> error.
<levander> Has someone seen better instructions on how to add a frontend on an existing Ubuntu desktop install?
<Aquahallic> Afternoon egghead3
<tracer903> levander. have you tried installing it from synaptic?
<levander> tracer903: I 'sudo apt-get mythbuntu-desktop' which should just be the same thing.
<levander> As what were in the instructions.
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you just need a frontend, there is just a package for that
<rhpot1991_laptop> easiest way is to sudo apt-get install mythbuntu-control-centre (notice the spelling)
<rhpot1991_laptop> and use the system roll selector there
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: I saw the system roles.  But, I don't want this to be like a dedicated mythfrontend.  I use it as a regualr desktop.  but, I'd like to be able to pull up mythtv and watch TV from my myth back end occasionally.  Is there a role for that?
<levander> I didn't think any of the options let me choose that.
<rhpot1991_laptop> sudo apt-get install mythtv-frontend
<Aquahallic> levander: yes... just install mythtv-frontend
<rhpot1991_laptop> ubuntu-mythtv-frontend, will set it up to automagically login for you
<levander> Well, it's a little late for that.  I already got mythbuntu-desktop on there.
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you just install mythtv-frontend, then you can launch it by hand whenever
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm not sure exactly what mythbuntu-desktop entails, sorry
<Aquahallic> I have an ubuntu running on my laptop... and I just fire off the frontend when I want
<Aquahallic> so uninstall it levander
<levander> I don't care that it's on there.  Unless uninstalling it will give me back my custom network config I had before, my old X config, etc..
<levander> Which, I don't think it will.
<rhpot1991_laptop> levander: it backs up any configs
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: Where does it back them up to?
<rhpot1991_laptop> check where they live should be a backup with the world mythbuntu in it
<rhpot1991_laptop> for example I have a lircrc.mythbuntu-old
<rhpot1991_laptop> in the same place where my lircrc lives (.mythtv)
<levander> Just looked in /etc/X11 for an xorg.conf backup and in /etc/network for a resolv.conf backup - nothing.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I don't think it would change your xorg or networking
<rhpot1991_laptop> are you sure that it did?
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: It even ran some initramfs script.  I *think* it ran that just to change the usplash image.  No, I have to add a boot option to not show the splash image when I boot - or the system doesn't boot.
<levander> I'm gonna kill whoever wrote "MythTV Gutsy Frontend Desktop" in the wiki.
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.com/existing-ubuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats for adding mythbuntu to ubuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> what wiki were you following?
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause it sounds like you just needed to install the frontend
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: That page has me install mythbuntu-desktop also.
<levander> This is what I followed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV_Gutsy_Frontend_Desktop
<rhpot1991_laptop> (1:30:48 PM) rhpot1991_laptop: thats for adding mythbuntu to ubuntu
<rhpot1991_laptop> besides the splash problem, anything else not work right?
<levander> I have to reconfigure networking - it overwrote my custom networking setup with just a basic DHCP one.  There's some weird flicker on my X-Windows screen...  I've tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' but still can't get rid of it.
<levander> There were a few things last night.  Give me a second...
<tracer903> i've installed mybuntu7.10 about 10 days ago, and it keeps locking up, seems very unstable
<levander> Oh yeah, I have to say "nosplash" as a kernel option when I boot now.  If I don't, the system crashes on reboot and tries to boot again.  nosplash and it boots fine.
<levander> I've got a clean install of mythbuntu 7.10 on another machine and it works great.
<rhpot1991_laptop> levander: I have the splash problem on regular ubuntu on my amd64
<levander> I got all these problems when I installed mythbuntu-desktop on top of an existing Ubuntu install.
<levander> I wish I knew just to install mythtv-frontend last night.
<rhpot1991_laptop> you've checked that all the packages are up to date now?
<levander> you mean a 'sudo apt-get upgrade'? - no I haven't done that since i've installed mythbuntu desktop
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'd try that
<rhpot1991_laptop> maybe the splach/xorg are out of date
<tracer903> I'm trying to get my blaster to control my dish network box and don't know where to start, I think I need to make a change_chan.sh script
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: Yeah, I'll try that.  I need to reboot first though because I was just playing with "Restricted Drivers Manager" to try to get my X config back.
<levander> bbl
<levander> Enabling the binary nvidia driver in Restricted Drivers Manager got rid of the flicker in X.
<levander> I guess that flicker was because I used the nvidia driver in configuring X, but didn't enable the kernel module.
<levander> At least that's my guess.
<levander> The nvidia kernel module.
<levander> So, at least I know I can get back to where I was before installing mythbuntu-desktop.
<levander> Way calmer now.
<levander> And, enabling nvidia driver in Restricted Drivers Manager, now I don't have to turn off the splash screen to get my system to boot.
<levander> So, whoever had that problem with the splash screen and amd64 - it's probably because of your video driver.
<levander> That's what it was here.
<Aquahallic> levander: when you installed that... did it change your desktop wallpaper too??
<levander> When I install mythbuntu-desktop?  No, that did not change my wallpaper.
<Aquahallic> k
<Aquahallic> but it came with the mythbuntu control center??
<levander> Aquahallic: And with all the problems I've mentioned - it's really weird your concern is wallpaper.
<levander> What came with control center?
<Aquahallic> I'm trying to figure out how DEEP it went that's all
<Aquahallic> the mythbuntu-desktop
<levander> wallpaper and that deep my friend
<levander> Aquahallic: It went deep.  It re-ran initramfs.  It ran that script just to change the splash screen.  But, initramfs is a pretty serious script.
<rhpot1991_laptop> I thought it installed mythbuntu wallpaper too
<levander> ain't that deep***
<levander> Why is everyone so bothered about the wallpaper?
<levander> To address concerns about wallpaper:
<rhpot1991_laptop> heh, just stating something
<rhpot1991_laptop> so all thats busted is networking now?
<Aquahallic> I was just curious if it totally re-vamped your desktop
<levander> I just right clicked on the desktop and chose "Change Desktop Background"
<levander> A dialog pops up and under the "Backgrounds" tab, only my old three wallpaper options are available.  Nothing that looks like Mythbuntu wallpaper.
<Aquahallic> I have a laptop with ubuntu and compiz running on it... I did a mythtv-frontend install... and it didn't touch anything only put the frontend on here
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: Yeah, and that's not really busted.  I know how to configure that by hand.
<Aquahallic> I didn't get the control center either
<rhpot1991_laptop> just do that and call it a day
<Aquahallic> so I was TRYING to findout how much of your ubuntu it jacked
<levander> Aquahallic: Yeah, but I wasn't that smart.  I followed the written instructions and installed mythbuntu-desktop.  Even though it's clear to me now, with the wisdon in this channel, that that was way overkill.
<levander> rhpot1991_laptop: It seems like I'm never done configuring Linux.
<Aquahallic> yeah I think that tries to reconfigure your install of ubuntu into  a full mythbuntu installation
<Aquahallic> that's why I was asking if it changed your wallpaper too
<rhpot1991_laptop> levander: wait till you run linux on random things like your routers, even more things to constantly break
<levander> Sometimes I think it would be nice just to browse the web and read email like most people.  Then I could have so much more time just to complain about how bad computers are.  I could complain as much as everyone else if I just surfed and emailed.
<levander> Maybe I should start using myspace?
<rhpot1991_laptop> please don't
<rhpot1991_laptop> I couldn't be happier if myspace would just die
<levander> Am I going to get kicked if I start cussing Aquahallic out over this wallpaper thing?
<rhpot1991_laptop> interweb is filled with enough junk, no need to give no knowledge people a way to put flashy stuff in front of my face
<rhpot1991_laptop> he has a point levander, I thought it should have installed it also
<Aquahallic> sure.. .CUSS away... MINE works.. YOURS DON'T... I was ASKING you some questions to see if I could help you!
<levander> myspace is such junk.  Eventually the web is going to be full of small communities.  myspace is like bringing network television to the web.  The web is so much more capable than that.
<rhpot1991_laptop> he is just theorizing the difference between installs
<Aquahallic> but I'll just leave you to your misery and you can %^& it up MORE
<levander> Aquahallic: I suggest you refer your wallpaper issue to launchpad.  That's as much as I can help.
<Aquahallic> I don't have a problem with my wallpaper
<Aquahallic> mine works FINE!
<Aquahallic> I was askin YOU to see how much of your desktop got JACKED from the install
<Aquahallic> CHRIST!
<levander> Relax Aquahallic.  I was joking.
<levander> I thought you were too...
<rhpot1991_laptop> relax, everyone
<Aquahallic> :)
<Aquahallic> I think when you do that mythbuntu-desktop it tries to reconfigure your entire ubuntu installation as a mythbuntu box
<Aquahallic> sounds like you want what I'm doing... normal ubuntu with a frontend app on it
<Aquahallic> that you can fire off when you want
<Kaukasus> Moin
<rhpot1991_laptop> he should be ok with where he is at now
<rhpot1991_laptop> has almost everything fixed, and he can still fire it off as needed
<Aquahallic> I did the frontend only install only because I've run mythtv on several different distro's and knew what I wanted.... I was just trying to see if that mythbuntu-desktop did infact try to revamp the entire machine to a mythbuntu box hijaking gnome and everything else with that mythbuntu control center... that's prolly what borked his install was that control center
<levander> Aquahallic: It's whatever tries to reconfigure X and the networking that borked me.  I found changing the splash screen annoying - but kubuntu-desktop did the same thing when I tried installing that awhile ago.
<levander> I'm pretty sure mythbuntu-desktop did the splash screen.
<levander> control-centre may have done X and networking
<levander> and no, when I log in, I'm still logging into gnome.
<levander> it didn't change me to XFCE
<Aquahallic> yup.. that's what I'm thinking.. it has all those config scripts
<tgm4883_laptop> AFAIK, installing mythbuntu-control-centre doesn't change a single thing in itself
<levander> Has anyone tried 64 bit mythbuntu (if it exists) - I haven't upgraded to 64 bit on my desktop because of java and flash on my desktop - but, I don't use those two on my myth box.
<tgm4883_laptop> yea
<tgm4883_laptop> works fine
<levander> And, I assume a 32 bit mythfrontend could talk to a 64 bit mythbackend?
<tgm4883_laptop> in fact
<tgm4883_laptop> java and flash work fine too
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: But, does it work better?
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: I've read flash is flaky under 64 bit.
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, well that would depend on what you are trying to do?
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: What would depend on what I'm trying to do?
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, you may have read that, but then again.  I'm using it.  so your call
<Aquahallic> I'm assuming the transcoding would smoke along much better..
<tgm4883_laptop> well 64-bit helps in number crunching apps
<tgm4883_laptop> like transcoding
<tgm4883_laptop> you can see a 30% increase
<sebrock> when setting up a weekly cron job, on which day of the week will it be executed?
<Aquahallic> yeah... most of your backend processes aren't real CPU intensive... 'cept the transcoding and such
<tgm4883_laptop> i've also heard of some compatibility problems using a 32-bit OS on 64-bit hardware.  But I have actually never seen that happen
<levander> sebrock: you can configure which day of the week it executes in your crontab file
<tgm4883_laptop> it may also help when doing commflagging, although im not entirely sure on that
<sebrock> levander: ok I put @weekly now
<sebrock> and I thought that meant sunday, but nothing has been executed ...
<levander> sebrock: I don't have the notation memorized, sorry.
<Aquahallic> your biggest bottle necks with the backend is your disks and network when you're running multiple frontends
<levander> sebrock: #bash may be your best bet for that?
 * rhpot1991_laptop has a wifi bottleneck problem currently
<Aquahallic> rhpot1991: you using wireless G?
<rhpot1991_laptop> sebrock: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102626
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: yep
<Aquahallic> you using mixed B and G in your network?
<rhpot1991_laptop> nope
<rhpot1991_laptop> my network is perfectally fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> verified that last night
<Aquahallic> set your router to G ONLY and then set your max speed to be 48 and not 54
<tgm4883_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop, overhead?  SD or HD?
<rhpot1991_laptop> SD
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've been messing with it for a while
<rhpot1991_laptop> if I share the recordings over nfs intsead of letting myth do it
<Aquahallic> I'm running wireless G on this laptop with my frontend and it works ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> then it works fine
<rhpot1991_laptop> only happening since I upgraded to trunk, been working with superm1's builds to see if that helps at all but hasn't yet
<sebrock> rhpot1991_laptop:  thanks, but that still does not answer my question. I need to know on what day @weekly is
<rhpot1991_laptop> I found something interesting last night, an old recording on a low bitrate doesn't have the problem
<rhpot1991_laptop> so I need to revisit my super high bitrates now I guess
<rhpot1991_laptop> sebrock: " minute (0-59), hour (0-23, 0 = midnight), day (1-31), month (1-12), weekday (0-6, 0 = Sunday), command"
<rhpot1991_laptop> 0 0 * * 6
<rhpot1991_laptop> would run every saturday
<rhpot1991_laptop> at midnight
<mick_laptop> hi everyone
<sebrock> rhpot1991_laptop:  sure sure, I know how to set it up, but there is also an option to just use "@weekly", and I just wonder what that might be
<rhpot1991_laptop> sebrock: sorry, don't know much about that, never set it up that way
<rhpot1991_laptop> might be able to drop it into /etc/cron.weekly
<mick_laptop> anyone know how to add a netflix id -- so i can see what movies are in my queue?
<szakulec> got a question about the PVR-250 input's- anyone use it here?
<tgm4883_laptop> szakulec, well the inputs should be the same as the 150
<rhpot1991_laptop> mick_laptop: last I ran it you had to do : netflix.pl -L <userid> <passwd>
<rhpot1991_laptop> twice
<Tr1p> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Image:VideoManagerOSM.jpg is "Search IMDB" working with u guys
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tr1p: wasn't working last night with trunk builds
<rhpot1991_laptop> I believe superm1 verified it was busted
<Tr1p> rhpot1991_laptop: how come it doesent work? u know ?
<Nikas> IMDB seems broken yes
<rhpot1991_laptop> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<Tr1p> that sux , reinstalled my whole system for that
<rhpot1991_laptop> hmmm logs not working either
<Tr1p> is there an updatepage where i find some info when its fixed ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tr1p: as soon as the logs are working again I can tell you what he said
<Tr1p> rhpot1991_laptop: oke
<szakulec> tgm: the reason I ask is that to record from my VCR I have to use input 6 (composite 3), but TV is recorded fine using input 2 (composite 1)
<szakulec> is there a guide to the different inputs and using the other video devices (video24 and 32)?
<mick_laptop> sorry - mythtv crashed my box
<mick_laptop> i wasn't sure if anyone answered my question about netflix :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> mick_laptop: last I ran it you had to do : netflix.pl -L <userid> <passwd>
<rhpot1991_laptop> twice
<mick_laptop> ah ok -thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> last I used it updating your queue didn't work so well
<rhpot1991_laptop> I looked into patching it, but decided that it was just easier to walk 2 feet to my computer and use that
<mick_laptop> kind of like when videos get added to /videos :) (and it not showing up in mythtv) ;)
<mick_laptop> rhpot1991_laptop: i'm actually making a list of all the usability wtfs there are in mythtv :)
<mick_laptop> so that i can get started w/ fixing them :)
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythflix is all well and good, but its just so much easier to navigate all that with a keyboard compared to a remote
<Aquahallic> use a WiiMote
 * Aquahallic gonna try that soon....:)
<rhpot1991_laptop> Aquahallic: That would be even worse
<Aquahallic> lol
<rhpot1991_laptop> unless you bring the mouse back in mythtv, its disabled/hidden/something by default
<rhpot1991_laptop> wiimote in linux isn't that hard
<Aquahallic> yeah.. it's weird... kids gotta Wii for Xmas
<rhpot1991_laptop> last I heard there were 2 versions a perl and a c driver
<Aquahallic> once you get your head moving in the way the Wiimote wants you to use it... it ain't so bad
<rhpot1991_laptop> the c one supported peripherals I think
<rhpot1991_laptop> I had them running, but lost interest after a while
<Aquahallic> I turned off hiding the mouse cause I use the frontend primarily from my laptop
<rhpot1991_laptop> work well?
<Aquahallic> yup
<Aquahallic> and I run it in a window that's really the same size as my laptop screen so then I see my popups
<Aquahallic> frontend don't like letting anything get infront of it when it's set full screen
<foxbuntu> except stuff that you don't want to see when watching TV :)
<Aquahallic> true
<Aquahallic> lol
<foxbuntu> i.e. "Updates are Avaiable
<Aquahallic> well that's a good thing... .you know they're there
 * foxbuntu thinks great...I can get updates...but let me watch me frig'n show!
<Aquahallic> my frontend in the family room never reboots so I don't see when it needs them unless it comes over top tv
<foxbuntu> meh...I am always doing something or another so I turned notifications off
<foxbuntu> I beta stuff all the time
<mick_laptop> what does "Perform EIT scan" mean?
<adaptr> Extraterrestrial Information Tap
<adaptr> straight from your brain, like
<Aquahallic> The EIT (Event Information Table) is extra data that is broadcast with a television signal, much like Closed Caption Text in the VBI stream. EIT provides program data for the current show and future shows which can be then used to view on-screen program information, such as title, length, description and more.
<levander> Okay, I 'sudo apt-get remove mythbuntu-desktop' and it only wants to remove 1 package, the mythbuntu-desktop package.  I thought apt-get did orphan tracking now and remove all the dependecies for that package too?
<levander> n
<egghead3> great info on the eit aqua :)
<levander> Is there no automatic way to remove mythbuntu-desktop and all the dependencies it installed?
<mick_laptop> Aquahallic: i thought that this was PSIP?
<Tuv0k> This is why I love alpha/bleeding edge
<Tuv0k> I love new updates!
<Tuv0k> levander, yeah use synaptic
<MythbuntuGuest55> Hello
<npurciful> have a question how do i remove letterboxing on a ATSC recording broadcast in 1080 but is really 480 ( has letterbox all the way around)
<Tuv0k> cropping I would guess
<Tuv0k> various ways of achieving the result you want, but I have seen it on mythtv's wiki for sure
<npurciful> yeah got that, i was wanting recomendation of tool for cropping
<Tuv0k> within the FAQ
<sevlor> Why would a Frontend not play anything off of a backend but yet has it listed?
<Tuv0k> the tool is myth itself
<Tuv0k> sevlor, permissions is alwasy blamed first
<neil__> hello
<sevlor> well i am not able to play live TV nor anything previously recorded
<neil__> can i get help here for mythtv on ubuntu desktop?
<neil__> or only mythbuntu
<Tuv0k> neil__, just shoot
<neil__> cool
<Tuv0k> myth buntu whatever its myth
<neil__> i've got tvtime playing like a charm
<Tuv0k> or you could try #mythtv-users
<neil__> i've install mythv but i'm getting the ol' all available  inputs are being used error
<Tuv0k> yeah, the capture card must be free
<neil__> when i hit watch TV
<Tuv0k> and correctly assigned
<Tuv0k> right
<neil__> free how?
<Tuv0k> as in not recording
<Tuv0k> or assigned to another process ie tvtime
<Tuv0k> or picked up by the system as a webcam or something
<neil__> how do i tell if another process is using it
<Tuv0k> first you must know which device he card is assigned to, ie /dev/video0
<Tuv0k> /dev/video1
<neil__> seems to be /dev/video0
<Tuv0k> I'll bet tvtime has locked control of your tuner and therefore mythtv cannot use it
<neil__> ok let me try reboot
<Tuv0k> however in the mythtv-setup, you can assign capture cards very easily
<neil__> well i thought i'd done that
<Tuv0k> you'll be able to tell if the card is free or not
<Tuv0k> sometimes you have to remove the assigned card, adn readd it
<Tuv0k> its a pain for me, because I have a webcam for zoneminder as well
<Tuv0k> and in some rare cases, the two get swapped, and myth thinks the webcam is the tuner
<neil__> it lets me readd it
<Tuv0k> just be mindful of that
<neil__> same error
<neil__> let me reboot
<sevlor> but yeah, the problem i have is with my mythbuntu frontend, i goto watch tv and the screen flashes black and goes back to the main screen
<neil__> no dice :(
<neil__> still tells me all inputs are being used
<sevlor> ok i got it figured out, i changed the IP address in myth setup in both spots instead of just the bottom spot
<Aquahallic> superm1: you around?
<emory> I'm getting crackly audio in MythBuntu with all videos and all players, but not with MP3's.  This was not the case when I was running straight Gutsy.  The crackly audio is... annoying to say the least anyone have _any_ ideas?
<Tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/d46a642c6
<npurciful> is it just with HD video?
<tracer903> is it better to install mythbuntu 7.10 or to unstall mythtv on certain ubuntu version?
<sevlor> Either way works just fine
<tracer903> i've attempted mythbuntu 7.10 and it keeps locking up, but I've done so much stuff to it trying to get my tv out fine tuned, and attempting to get the blaster to work, I'm thinking of doing a clean install to start over
<sevlor> Honestly I learned a lot more by building a mythbox from the ground up from a base Ubuntu install
<tracer903> like installing 7.04 and starting from there?
<fesha> I am having audio problems when I play live TV in mythtv any suggestion?
<npurciful> man is the new version of svn truck cleaning up nicely
<npurciful> trunk
<levander> To use the mythdvd plugin.  Can I put the DVD in a mythtvfrontend only machine and have it ripped to teh backend machine?
<foxbuntu> levander, yes that is possible
<levander> foxbuntu: I'm installing the mythplugins package on the frontend now.
<levander> I'll see what happens.
<foxbuntu> k
<levander> But really, what I want to do is have the DVD in the backend DVD drive, and kick off the ripping from the front end.  Is that possible?
<foxbuntu> you will prob need to setup NFS and mount the BE storage point on the FE
<foxbuntu> levander, Im not sure on that, I want to say No but im not 100%
<levander> How about, can I just run mythfrontend on the backend machine, but have mythfrontend display on the machine I'm sitting at now?
<levander> foxbuntu: It sounds like too much work anyway for what I'm doing.  I'm not gonna try that last suggestion.
<foxbuntu> not really, you could use x forwarding
<levander> will x-forwarding work for mythfrontend?
<foxbuntu> but that might not result in a clean video playback
<foxbuntu> should
<levander> i don't care, i'm just using it to rip a bunch of dvd's
<tgm4883_laptop> levander, easiest solution is to rip in the frontend machine to a network drive
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, agreed
<foxbuntu> thus NFS
<foxbuntu> :)
<tgm4883_laptop> that is how mine is setup
<levander> ha! it looks like x-forwarding is working!
<foxbuntu> levander, good...I didn't see any reason why it wouldnt
<levander> Okay, of all the titles available to rip on a DVD, I just rip the longest one?
<levander> This DVD has 29 titles for some reason.
<tgm4883_laptop> thats pretty usual
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: To just rip the longest one is usual?
<tgm4883_laptop> that 29 titles is usual
<tgm4883_laptop> lots of titles that is
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: Do you just rip the longest one?
<tgm4883_laptop> ripping the longest one is usually what i do
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thats because you are < 1337
<foxbuntu> =P
<foxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, see its tgm4883_laptop < 1337< foxbuntu
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<foxbuntu> haha
<sevlor> Who all has got skip and replay to work in mythdvd?
<levander> It's awesome that x-forwarding works with mythfrontend.  Now I don't have to send all the ripping traffic across the network.
<foxbuntu> sevlor, depends on the player you are using
<levander> foxbuntu: What do you do?
<sevlor> internal
<foxbuntu> levander, what do you mean?
<levander> foxbuntu: Do you just rip the longest title, or all of them?
<foxbuntu> sevlor, are you trying to skip with a remote?
<sevlor> yeah
<levander> What am I missing if I don't rip all the short titles?
<foxbuntu> levander, I rip everything but menus subs and extra usually
<sevlor> i have an MCE remote and it has skip and replay which are binded to "z" and "q" which work as skip and reverse in normal play
<sevlor> but don't work in mythdvd
<foxbuntu> Im not sure what the bindings are in mythdvd
<foxbuntu> i would assume the same as the rest of mythtv
<foxbuntu> have you tried via a keyboard
<sevlor> yeah q and z don't work for skip or back
<foxbuntu> looks at the wiki and find out the bindings
<foxbuntu> sevlor, I meant you go look at wiki
<tgm4883_laptop> or install mythcontrol or mythkey
<tgm4883_laptop> or whatever that is
<tgm4883_laptop> that lets you rebind keys from the frontend
<WcktKlwn> how well does mythbuntu run on a laptop?
<tgm4883_laptop> uh, great
<foxbuntu> well what needs to happen as well is an mlg handler needs to be built for it if infact they are seperate from myth
<foxbuntu> OpenMedia, hey
<OpenMedia> Hi.. Hows things
<foxbuntu> Good you?
<OpenMedia> Not bad..
<OpenMedia> Having fun getting the NZ DTT stuff working.. So near and yet so far.
<OpenMedia> Hows 8.04 going?
<foxbuntu> I really liked your presentation awhile back
<foxbuntu> Its going
<foxbuntu> :)
<OpenMedia> Which presentation is that?
<foxbuntu> we have switched to .21 in 8.04
<OpenMedia> Yeah I noticed.. Been testing the 0.21 weeklies
<foxbuntu> I forget the name of the conf
<OpenMedia> OSDC or LCA?
<foxbuntu> LCA
<OpenMedia> The Consumer presentation?
<OpenMedia> Did you watch the video?
<foxbuntu> yea
<OpenMedia> Pleased you liked it. I had quite a good turn out, and some excellent questions.
<foxbuntu> yeah...sure looked like it
<OpenMedia> We also showed off at the OpenDay on the Saturday with some Local MythTV users.
<foxbuntu> cool
<OpenMedia> Shame 0.21 won't support DTT in NZ without some serious patchig.
<OpenMedia> for a start we need AAC support for audio to work,
<foxbuntu> oh no
<OpenMedia> Plus the H.264 support we need isn't in their current FFMPEG merge
<OpenMedia> Even patched Mplayer straight off SVN struggles with some of the streasm.
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> well you have one big thing going for you that you dont have to fight :)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-19
<OpenMedia> Oh.. Whats that?
<foxbuntu> I am dealing with the patent issues around libdvdcss and liblame
<OpenMedia> Oooo Lovely..
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> I think I have a soultion but its going to take quite allot of dev work
<OpenMedia> You might need to throw in AAC as it isn't just NZ. Norway is going that way, and the UK might be following when they do HD on terrestrial
<foxbuntu> sigh
<OpenMedia> Hmmm Gotta go for 5...
<foxbuntu> ok
<directhex> OpenMedia, AFAIK, there's a twiddle in the database to enable loop filter skipping, which makes h264 playback rather less taxing on the ol' cpu
<MythbuntuGuest23> Using Hardy pkg...  Setting Myth up and ran updates/upgrades this afternoon.  Now I cannot get Recordings, Videos, or watch live TV.
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest23, do you have distinct back & frontends?
<MythbuntuGuest23> getting a lot of crashes.
<MythbuntuGuest23> Well, I think it may be related to Update Manager stalling...  Fails to install python.apt, mythbuntu-control-centre, update-manager, update-manager-core
<MythbuntuGuest23> Not sure what you mean by distinct back and front;  Running both front/back from 1 PC.
<OpenMedia> directhex Thanks for that.
<OpenMedia> foxbuntu: gotta drop off for a reboot.
<foxbuntu> np
<MythbuntuGuest23> Any thoughts as to how to get LIVE TV and Recordings to work?  Also, would like to know why Python.apt is not installing.
<directhex> MythbuntuGuest23, open a terminal, type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<MythbuntuGuest23> Locked:Unable to lock the download directory
<directhex> close any other package managers you have running
<MythbuntuGuest23> OK. errors /user/bin/pycentral, line 1587, 1593, 1015, ect....
<MythbuntuGuest23> Errors were encountered while processing
<directhex> paste the exact errors yo pastebin.ubuntu.com
<MythbuntuGuest23> Working on a differenct machine.
<directhex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-apt/+bug/193076 ?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Going to add to this...  Hold a sec, logging in.
<MythbuntuGuest23> 193068
<MythbuntuGuest23> Cannot get this to work...  Tried an update with synaptic Package Manager..  errors out.
<MythbuntuGuest23> Im brand new to ubuntu and truly am an amature at this...
<MythbuntuGuest23> Found a fix at 192992, but dont know how to impliment it.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest23, its a problem with python-central
<superm1> looks like someone broke it
<npurciful> heya superm1 how goes it today
<superm1> npurciful, alright
<superm1> those builds worked for i386
<superm1> amd64 i have no idea why that failed :
<npurciful> see you finally got the i386 to build
<superm1> yeah
<npurciful> yeah, the new build is awesome, seeing lot of polishing
<superm1> npurciful, any ideas on the failed amd64 build though?
<superm1> i'm not really sure what to do to fix it.
<superm1> seems like something not pretty
<npurciful> i was lookin at the log
<superm1> and i dont have an amd64 anymore that I could chroot into to debug that sort of thing unfort
<npurciful> yeah, it looks like aacdec but i dont know
<superm1> yeah well i've reverted the patch that is normally applied for 7.10 builds
<superm1> er normally for 8.04 builds that is
<superm1> and that made the i386 go
<superm1> but that amd64, i really dunno
<npurciful> http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/133097
<npurciful> looks like your not the omly one
<npurciful> err
<npurciful> oops well it has happend before
<rogue780> howiddly do
<sevlor> hello again
<sevlor> anyone have any issues with mythdvd playing too fast?
<sevlor> ok, nevermind, i am having issues with everything playing back way too fast
<OpenMedia> superm1 - you around?
<superm1> yeah
<npurciful> ah playin with virtualbox, installing myth and adding 2TB storage mount
<sevlor> hmm for some reason my machine has developed the double clock spee problem
<npurciful> crap my pizza is burnt
 * rogue780 hates pointers in c++
<Ghost1227> i'm having issues with my pvr-150, anyone got a sec to help me out?
<egghead3> is there a better player then the internal one for playing dvd files in iso format?
<Ghost1227> egghead3: i use vlc personally
<rogue780> VLC rulez
<egghead3> works well for iso's?
<Ghost1227> works great for everything
<egghead3> :) cool
<egghead3> ill google it
<egghead3> thanks
<Ghost1227> egghead3: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<npurciful> videolan.org
<rogue780> Ghost1227, FTW!
<Ghost1227> lol
<egghead3> thnaks all
<Ghost1227> any time
<Ghost1227> now if only i could find someone who has a prv-150...
<npurciful> havent got one but whats the issue
<Ghost1227> i have a pvr-150 that works well, but only up to channel 50... after 50 it just gives static
<npurciful> cable or antenna
<Ghost1227> cable
<npurciful> has it ever worked
<Ghost1227> not on this setup
<szakulec> did you set the channel frequency to cable-hru (not plain cable)?
<npurciful> above 50 maybe scramble need a convertbox
<Ghost1227> szakulec: no, where is that option?
<egghead3> ghost i have a pvr-150, it working on a dishnet box
<Ghost1227> szakulec: i found it
<szakulec> okay
<Ghost1227> testing that now
<npurciful> good lord it takes forever write inode tables for 2TB
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> if it makes you feel any better, i'm compiling my kernel right now... i'd forgotten how long that takes
<szakulec> if you plan to do big compiles on a regular basis, you'll want ccache
<Ghost1227> lol
<Ghost1227> not the first time i've done this
<Ghost1227> although it is the first time i've done something this in depth in almost a year... building from the ground up
<npurciful> lol, 1.9 TB free, i am retarted just wanted to see what it would be like so i made a 2TB virtual drive image
<npurciful> it took like 40min to write the inode tables
<szakulec> how much actual space does it take up?
<npurciful> 9mb
<szakulec> not bad
<foxbuntu> well then just make a 500TB Virtual drive :)
<foxbuntu> or go for 1PB
<npurciful> heh, would but i think 2gb is the max
<npurciful> or 2TB
<npurciful> it fun to have the thing you cant afford
<Ghost1227> lol
<szakulec> based on what you said, to do a 1 PB image would take 333 hours or so
<npurciful> hehe
<npurciful> give or take a day or two
<Ghost1227> lol
<npurciful> yeah the max is 2TB :(
<szakulec> anyone use the other video devices on the pvr-250 (video24 or video32)?
<MythbuntuGuest23> superml, you there?
<MythbuntuGuest23> I am on the Hardy pkg...  Is the Feisty package mostly bug free.. Thinking of switching as I have been having too many problems.
<tgm4883_laptop> pkg of what?
<MythbuntuGuest23> I am on 8.04 alpha 2...  It is crashing often and now I cannot get TV.  Unsure if it is related to the latest bug or if I will have continued problems.  Thinking of switching to 7.04
<MythbuntuGuest23> Wondering if it is stable and bug free...  Also would like to know if it has the same version of MythTV
<tgm4883_laptop> well mythbuntu doesn't have a 7.04, only a 7.10
<MythbuntuGuest23> ur right...  Is it stable? and does it have the same MythTV version?
<tgm4883_laptop> it uses .20.2
<tgm4883_laptop> although you can use .21 if you like
<MythbuntuGuest23> And how would I be able to get .21?
<tgm4883_laptop> http://mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<MythbuntuGuest23> Does .21 have issues? or is it Ubuntu that is giving me the headache?
<tgm4883_laptop> could be both, they are both technically unstable, however, i'd lean toward it being hardy, as it is more unstable
<MythbuntuGuest23> OK, thanks...  I think I am going to do a clean install of 7.1.  When Hardy and 2.1 are stable, I will be able to upgrade to them w/o having to run a fresh install?
<tgm4883_laptop> yes
<MythbuntuGuest23> Great, thanks for the assistance tgm4883
<MythbuntuGuest23> OK, now I am having problems w/ 7.1 install...  Getting Debootstrap warning.  Failure wile configuring base packages.  Unable to continue.
<MythbuntuGuest23> Setting partitions; where do movies, recordings, ect go...  Need to know if I could use /home, or /media...
<MythbuntuGuest23> Sorry, unfamiliar w/ the storage structure.  Migrated from MythDora.
<superm1> by default they are in /var/lib/
<superm1> there are videos dirs there
<superm1> music
<superm1> recordings etc
<superm1> you can put them wherever you want though to change things
<npurciful> j
<npurciful> crap i ran out of prerecorded stuff to watch
<MythbuntuGuest23> thanks superml.  I just loaded mythbuntu 7.10; ran the pkg update..  Now want to do apt-get upgrade/update.  Getting error Could not open lock file (permission denied) Unable to lock the administration directory. are you root?
<MythbuntuGuest23> I do not have anything open.
<npurciful> you run sudo apt-get update
<superm1> do it with sudo
<superm1> or gksudo
<MythbuntuGuest23> damn writers union...  Ive been having issues with running out of shows.
<superm1> or update-manager
<MythbuntuGuest23> thanks...  user error.
<npurciful> no kidding MythbuntuGuest23 at least there back now
<MythbuntuGuest23> Is update-manager the same as apt-get update?
<MythbuntuGuest23> For now right...  Seems to me, if I can recall correctly, the baseball leagues striked more than once (wanted more money).
<npurciful> update-manager is a gui for apt
<MythbuntuGuest23> nice to know
<npurciful> and they have million dollar contract, gofigure
<MythbuntuGuest23> right... Think the set designers, camera men, ect are going to get more money with this strike or will they be next?
 * npurciful notes: goes out of his way to use commandline!
<npurciful> uh if the cameramen left we would be screwed
<MythbuntuGuest23> How did I install the nvidia driver last night superml.
<MythbuntuGuest23> npurciful...  I wonder if the writers were working when they went on strike, you know, still writing...  If they took a vacation I recon it will be a while until heroes and other kicka** shows are on.
<MythbuntuGuest23> Not seeing Nvidia logo at boot or in the System> folder.
<npurciful> yeah, if i where a writer i would be working on material
<MythbuntuGuest23> lets hope right... getting a bit sick of the reality shows.
<MythbuntuGuest23> And summer is nearing.
<npurciful> on of my favorites show got canceled case of the strike. K*ville
<rhpot1991> it was on fox, what more did you expect?
<npurciful> true
 * rhpot1991 is still bitter over fox axing arrested development
<rhpot1991> and futurama
<npurciful> it was just 2 show away from full season
<MythbuntuGuest23> Really,  never knew.  There were SOOO many pilots this year I had to really pick and choose what to watch.  Now there is nothing to watch.  Go figure right.
<npurciful> yeah good shows too
<MythbuntuGuest23> Do you know the command to load the "Nvidia" software, or should I just locate in Package Manager.
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest23, nvidia-settings
<npurciful> kville was cost fox alot of money, they said if the strike would of been less than couple week that they would of finished it
<npurciful> costing
<npurciful> the strike was escape goat
<MythbuntuGuest23> Makes sence... HBO has cancelled a some good shows as a result of money; Crnival and Deadwood really were great!
<npurciful> yeah, i wasnt even thinking about premium channel just got HD OTA
<MythbuntuGuest23> Now my resolution on TV is off...  set to auto!  This happened to me last night.  Rebooted, nothing.  Today I fired it up and it was working.  unsure what I, if anything, did.
<MythbuntuGuest23> You just setup HD? not sure what OTA is
<npurciful> Over the Air
<npurciful> Antenna
<MythbuntuGuest23> On, nice... Was reading about a box, think it is HD Homerun; has 2 tuners for $140 at Newegg...  Pretty sweet deal, thinking about it.  What card(s) did you choose.
<npurciful> pchdtv 5500
<npurciful> it run 129$ think back it is over priced
<npurciful> I am ordering a HDHR
<MythbuntuGuest23> pricy little guy...  But had the pinguin soo it MUST be good.
<MythbuntuGuest23> I have a Mozart Sx box...  Think the next one (media room) will be the Mozart TX...  Just having wet dreams at night thinking about it.
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://thermaltakeusa.com/product/Chassis/fulltower/Mozarttx/ve1000_index.asp
<MythbuntuGuest23> The feedback Ive read about it is very posotive...  Pricing is not too bad either.
<MythbuntuGuest23> >>>HDHR
<npurciful> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest23> Now Im ready to have fun... Setting up the MediaMVP
<MythbuntuGuest23> Damb b**** to set.
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest23, there is a wiki page on that
<superm1> look on help.ubuntu.com
<MythbuntuGuest23> There is a plethera of knowledge out there... each does it a bit different
<MythbuntuGuest23> I started on this today, but had to load 7.10... Used a doc for the H2...  Could not find one for H3 which is what I use.
<npurciful> MythbuntuGuest23: that case is crazy
<MythbuntuGuest23> It is SOOOO sweat  (think of the cooling and quiteness) 2 Motherboards...  ect...  Search it on youtube.  There are some wicked setups.
<npurciful> superm1: i just read that hdhomerun sends it logs to silicon dust can you verify this?
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest23, well that was written in a sense of coming from mythbuntu
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest23, and a few different situations that you can be in it covers afaik
<superm1> npurciful, where did you read that?
<MythbuntuGuest23> It was... Just not the correct model I am wanting to use; superml
<npurciful> newegg
<superm1> npurciful, i'd look somewhere more reputable first regarding that....
<superm1> npurciful, i've never heard such things
<rhpot1991> newegg sells hd homeruns???
<npurciful> sounded wrong to me but i thought i might ask
<npurciful> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest23> Using MediaMVP Frontend doc....  GOOD SOLID Writeup...  The information on Mythbuntu blows Mythdora away!
<rhpot1991> ouch, $180
<rhpot1991> you can find them for $150
<npurciful> Cons: Debug mode sends logs to manufacture, not stored locally so you can't do any troubleshooting yourself makes it a pain to fix problems.
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815327005&Tpk=hd%2bhomerun
<npurciful> yeah, i was going to get on at mythic
<superm1> npurciful, so if you "put" it in debug mode
<MythbuntuGuest23> SiliconDust HD Homerun Dual Network HDTV ATSC/QAM Tuner for $179
<superm1> not like it logs habits
<superm1> and sends them
<npurciful> hehe
<npurciful>  yeah, paranioa
<MythbuntuGuest23> Dumb question to ask, but how do I get the icons on desktop from the dropdown menu.
<superm1> on the desktop?
<superm1> like copy them there?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Sounding like a friken idiot here.
<MythbuntuGuest23> yeah,  "hides under desk"
<superm1> er you mean just right clicking the desktop, that menu u get up
<rhpot1991> its been a while since I tried to do that, it used to be a pain in the
<rhpot1991> superm1: he wants to add them to the actual menu in the pannel
<rhpot1991> like you would in the windows start menu
<superm1> i dont understand
<superm1> rhpot1991, you can field that question then
<MythbuntuGuest23> I quess, or at the top (menu bar).
<rhpot1991> well I don't know the answer
<MythbuntuGuest23> Sure, but I would like a few setup on the desktop.
<rhpot1991> superm1: in gnome, you hit applications then say accessories
<rhpot1991> he wants to add his shortcut in there
<superm1> oh
<superm1> right click the menu and hit edit i'd guess?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Forget that... On to an important question, is there an area in the Frontend setup to clarify the IP address?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Setup it up on the backend.  Documentation I am reading states I sould set it up at Setup, Setup, General (second page).  There is no area for this.
<rhpot1991> wait
<rhpot1991> I got it
<rhpot1991> right click on "applications"
<rhpot1991> and select edit
<rhpot1991> can do it in there
<rhpot1991> wow, thats way easier then it used to be
<superm1> isnt that what i said?
<rhpot1991> kinda, but I took your words to be inside the menu
<rhpot1991> but it is exactly what you said
<rhpot1991> stupid english language
<MythbuntuGuest23> I would say bickering, but what do I know... really
<MythbuntuGuest23> Thanks rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> thank superm1, he said it first
<MythbuntuGuest23> So how about it, Do I need to set the local IP address in Myth Frontend for the MediaMVP?
<MythbuntuGuest23> yah, ur right... THanks superml
<MythbuntuGuest23> I did run into another situation today, where is the POSTER directory (for movies). Have clip art for my collection... Do I just put it in the movies directory?
<rhpot1991> keep it seperate, cause it will scan them as if they are movies if they are in the same directory
<rhpot1991> doesn't effect much, just annoying
<MythbuntuGuest23> Where is the directory to dump them... Was POSTERS in MythDora.
<npurciful> hum it is funny how my supposed DTS recieve wont except dts passthough, but it will accept AC3
<npurciful> i keep mine in .poster directory in the video folder
<MythbuntuGuest23> thxs...
<MythbuntuGuest23> MythWeather is working in the new 2.1  Doesnt seem to work on the older build.  I am going to switch to VoIP and had read somewhere that MythPhone isnt working.  Any truth to that?
<MythbuntuGuest23> Must say it is pretty SWEET>..  There is a bug in the Active Map; PC locked when I tried to enter a location.
<npurciful> i had a problem with mythweather earlier today, apperently the weathersource didnt update in the db when i upgrade this morning, i just had to edit the locations of the scripts in the db
<npurciful> yeah, mythweather in mythweb is awesome to
<npurciful> but the weathermaps dont working mythweb
<npurciful> what did you type for location on the maps
<MythbuntuGuest23> I too wsa working on it today... Could be same issue.  My hometown (Rapid City SD)
<npurciful> the maps you have to search for regions Southweast, southcentral or just radar
<npurciful> i just searched for radar
<foxbuntu> npurciful, one of my many to-do's is a big upgrade to MythWeather
<npurciful> cool foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> I have a weather modeling firm local to me that does weather data for all of the US, I am moving the locations for every US Zipcode into a cross referenced DB I am adding to the backend, and will tie it all back together with cleaner dedicated data
<foxbuntu> the maps will be radar centered on the the zipcode you provide
<foxbuntu> no more searching by city name
<npurciful> that would awesome
<superm1> hm so i wonder if my totem update hit hardy yet
<foxbuntu> superm1, what ddi you do to totem?
<foxbuntu> did rather
<superm1> it speaks myth
<superm1> neat i think it did
<npurciful> foxbuntu: 2mile from the NWS in Oklahoma
<foxbuntu> cool
<superm1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4360059#post4360059
<rhpot1991> neat superm1
<superm1> its far less useful than it seems at this point
<superm1> but eventually it will be really neat
<superm1> rhpot1991, man it feels weird to be on the end of "needing sponsorship"
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> its a pain to say the least
<rhpot1991> especially when you are working the day before a FF
<superm1> yeah yesterday did you see the stuff that slomo found on my package
<superm1> its insane!
<rhpot1991> which package?
<rhpot1991> missed that somehow
<rhpot1991> looks like both of mine are still in new
<rhpot1991> prob gonna be there for a while?
<superm1> probably clear NEW this week
<superm1> mine was gmyth
<superm1> getting it into debian
<rhpot1991> are they more picky there?
<npurciful_> that sucked, ISP booted me and my computer locked up reseting the connection
<foxbuntu> npurciful_, what are you doing that your ISP booted you?
<foxbuntu> ;)
<rhpot1991> maybe he has comcast
<foxbuntu> ha
<npurciful_> nothing it is this stupid Wireless Internet though cellphones, i cant do anything but look at webpages, private ip (not P2p)
<rhpot1991> they used to boot me every night at midnight, and every time I ran torrents
<npurciful_> not  = no
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, thats helpful
<npurciful_> ATT want to charge me 500$ or a public ip
<foxbuntu> ??
<foxbuntu> holy crap tastic
<npurciful_> superm1: thats cool w/ the totem deal
<superm1> rhpot1991, yeah they are very much so
<rhpot1991> hmmm c# aint half bad, I wish I used this at work instead of asp.net
<npurciful_> i assume that totem would be fore liteweight viewer
<superm1> yeah
<npurciful_> is totem cross platform if it was then you could use it for a remote frontend
<superm1> i dont think it is right now
<rhpot1991> vlc plugin would rock
<superm1> yeah it would
<superm1> well with libgmyth0
<superm1> its possible
<superm1> thats how the gstreamer plugin was written
<npurciful> hah, pixmaps work with this build
<npurciful> thats nice
<superm1> they didn't before?
<npurciful> backend went to 200%
<npurciful> pixmaps for mythweb
<npurciful> well it is 1am got to work tommorrow see ya later
<camelreef> good morning (GMT)
<camelreef> pretty quiet here still, heh
<Nikas> imdb works again :) Just "install" the new imdb.pl :)
<Nikas> wget http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/browser/trunk/mythplugins/mythvideo/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl?format=raw
<Nikas> sudo mv imdb.pl\?format\=raw imdb.pl /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl
<Nikas> oups.. right one: sudo mv imdb.pl\?format\=raw /usr/share/mythtv/mythvideo/scripts/imdb.pl
<Nikas> Nope.. thats wrong too. ;) Here you go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2211002&postcount=3
<levander> After I rip a DVD using mythdvd, to what file on the filesystem does the ripped file go?
<levander> nm, i just found it.  /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<MythbuntuGuest23> what command do I use to create a file.
<Nikas> touch filename.ext
<Nikas> or create one with a editor ... like nano filename.ext
<MythbuntuGuest23> thanks nikas,  using the nano.
<Nikas> np :)
<MythbuntuGuest31> how do I check to see if firewall is running
<MythbuntuGuest31> Or, is there a firewall setup after installation?
<directhex|bsp> no, there's no firewall as standard on ubuntu
<directhex|bsp> there's one coming in 8.04
<MythbuntuGuest31> thks, setting up H3 MediaMVP and struggling
<MythbuntuGuest31> Is there a dhcpd.conf file? location?
<directhex|bsp> i don't run a dhcp server, sorry
<levander> Can someone tell me what the persmissions are supposed to be in /var/lib/mythtv?
<levander> I just played with mounts on my system and think I messed them up
<levander> if someone could paste the output of these two commands, that's what i need:
<levander> ls -ld /var/lib/mythtv
<levander> ls -ld /var/lib/mythtv/*
<Nikas> ls -ld /var/lib/mythtv/* - drwxrwxr-x 2 mythtv mythtv
<Nikas> ls -ld /var/lib/mythtv - drwxr-xr-x 6 root root
<MythbuntuGuest25> Is there anyone who can assist me with a MediaMVP H3 install?
<bear_> hello
<bear_> does the new mythbuntu have the ability to setup diskless clients?
<bear_> or can i install mythbuntu then chroot to install another mythbuntu install for a client? or should i just use mythtv over ubuntu?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I believe that 8.04 will have some sort of diskless support
<bear_> is it in the alpha?
<rhpot1991_laptop> one of the devs was trying to get it done before the hardy feature freeze, and I believe that he did
<bear_> cool might give it a look tonight...makes it easier than chrooting..for lazy people like me
<rhpot1991_laptop> bear_: not sure where it lives or what the current state is, might want to wait for someone who knows a little more about what actually happened with it
<bear_> ok, np
<bear_> on a side not would the chroot thing work if i used ubuntu server and built from there?
<canatella> hello
<canatella> to test 8.04 alpha, do dist-upgrading from mythbuntu gutsy to hardy is OK ?
<Nikas> canatella: Yes.. but i got big problems with the system hard locks..
<levander> After I've ripped a DVD to an iso using mythdvd, is there any automated way to re-encode it down to own of the lower quality levels available in mythdvd?
<levander> Or, do I have to re-rip the DVD?
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd rerip
<levander> it seems like the only option
<tgm4883_laptop> you can transcode it, but with every transcode you lose quality
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a reason to do this?
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: It's just that I've already ripped it, and would rather not wait for the rip to happen again.
<levander> It takes like half an hour.
<tgm4883_laptop> right, but are you trying to make it smaller or what?
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: I ripped it to an ISO, so there wasn't any initial quality loss.
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: Yeah, smaller.
<tgm4883_laptop> secondly, it's still going to take time
<tgm4883_laptop> :blink:
<levander> Yeah.
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm confused
<levander> Just not as much time.
<tgm4883_laptop> you ripped it to iso so there wasn't any quality loss, now you want to transcode it, which will cause quality loss
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: I decided my initial decision was wrong, and now I don't mind losing quality to gain the extra space.
<levander> Get it now?
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> ok, that makes sense then
<tgm4883_laptop> sounded like you thought you weren't losing any quality this way
<levander> No.  It's just a time thing.
<tgm4883_laptop> well it's stilll going to take a fair amount of time.  Transcoding is pretty intense
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm, probably the easiest way would be to mount the iso, link it to the dvd dir and run the mythdvd backup again
<levander> I'm assuming there's a very good technical reason why you can't watch videos on any mythbox except where the actually video files sits? (well, can't unless you use cifs/nfs)
<tgm4883_laptop> um
<levander> tgm4883_laptop: Interesting little thing with the iso.  I wouldn't have thought of that.
<tgm4883_laptop> cause it's not transfered via the mythtv protocol.  I don't have a better reason though.  You could poke around in mythtv-users if you really want an answer
<levander> Okay, last question.  Is the reason I didn't get subtitles in this one video because I didn't rip all the Titles?
<levander> I can't seem to get subtitles turned on.
<tgm4883_laptop> no, afaik subtitles would be in the same title that you ripped
<tgm4883_laptop> all the info for that particular movie segment is in the title, different audio tracks, angles, subtitles, video
<levander> Damn, it's a french movie and I'll have no idea what's going on without subtitles.
<tgm4883_laptop> well thats your first problem ;)
<levander> It looks like you not only have to mount /var/lib/mythtv/videos over the network to watch videos on your frontend, you also have to mount a directory in your home folder that contains cover art image files.
<levander> Well, I guess it'd still work without the cover art...
<tgm4883_laptop> i'd have to check on that when i get home, but I believe it works with only the first dir shared
<rhpot1991_laptop> I'm looking for someone who is running gutsy and has the proprietary codecs enabled
<Nikas> i have
<rhpot1991_laptop> Nikas: can you pastebin your output of ffmpeg --version ?
<rhpot1991_laptop> !pastebin | Nikas
<ubotu> Nikas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nikas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/56657/
<Nikas> right? ;)
<rhpot1991_laptop> yep thats it thanks
<Nikas> whii ;)
<Relkin> I am running Mythbuntu 7.10 on an Intel P4 3.0 GHz system using an ATI X800 (R430).  I want to output s-video, but the screen constantly rolls using the vesa drivers.  When I try to use fglrx (ver 8.37.6, May 25, 2008 ), it reverts to failsafe all the time and displays garbage on any connected display.  I have run through the various wikis and searched google, but cannot seem to overcome this problem.  Also, when I try to run fg
<sshirley> hi everyone
<sshirley> Does mythbuntu use a different list of available video drivers than what is in the system? Mythbuntu, by default, doesn't recognized my video card (ATI Radeon 2600 HD Pro). It only uses the vesa driver. I installed the latest driver for that specific card. But it doesn't appear in the list when mythbuntu boots up. Any ideas?
<Daviey> sshirley: you installed the binary ati driver?
<sshirley> yes. but since i am using composite video, unless I checked it to be ok, mythbuntu always comes up with a dialog saying "ooops, you're in low resolution mode". when i go into the dialog to configure, it ALWAYS comes up with vesa even thought I select flgrx (or whatever) and save.
<Relkin> that was happening to me, too, sshirley
<sshirley> Ok. What did you do to fix it, Relkin?
<Relkin> I came here :)
<sshirley> Mind you, the driver for the 2600 HD series was not a part of the default mythbuntu install. I had to install that driver. But it is still not showing up in that list.
<Relkin> Yes, the ati drivers are part of the restricted distribution
<sshirley> Beautiful, Relkin, beautiful. :-)  Grace me with your knowledge. :-)
<Relkin> I had to specifically enable download and enable the drivers
<Relkin> but, I have not solved the problem.
<sshirley> From Synaptic?
<Relkin> It was whatever Mythbuntu looked into, which happens to be the "linux-restricted-modules" repo
<sshirley> or within that video driver dialog?
<Relkin> I was using the gui and it was not taking my changes, so I would edit xorg.conf directly according to the many wiki's and forum posts.
<sshirley> Right. I have that enabled from within the control center
<Relkin> It always revers to its failsafe with my ATI drivers.
<Daviey> Might be an idea to look at a more modern fglrx?
<sshirley> Even though you edit the xorg.conf file??
<Daviey> some moan about it, but envy will help with this
<Relkin> will that nexeccarily break anything with Myth?
<Daviey> shouldn't do
<sshirley> Catalyst 8.2 was just released 5 days ago
<Daviey> (no promises)
<sshirley> envy?
<Relkin> I'm running fglrx 8.37.6 (5/27/08 ) now, but thinking I might want to look at the ATI binaries (as you suggest)
<Relkin> directly from ATI...  I just wget'd them
<Daviey> envy = script to install latest fglrx
<Daviey> http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sshirley> So enable from within Mythbuntu or Ubuntu?
<Relkin> Mythbuntu and Ubuntu are the same, except that Mythbuntu is customized/optimized for MythTV.
<Relkin> Daviey: thanks.
<sshirley> Right. Ok...enable from the OS or from within MythTV Control Center, I should say.
<Relkin> Daviey: Got a question re: s-video...  Do the ATI drivers support S-video out for movie-watching, etc?
<Daviey> Relkin: no idea, never used ATI + S-Video
<Relkin> k
<sshirley> Relkin: Yes. I use that right now.
<Relkin> Odd... I can't get that working right, either....  it just rolls on the screen.
<sshirley> It's still using the vesa driver, but the card itself is outputting to the s-video port. I have read that ATI does support this in all of their drivers. If only I could get mine to recognize the card itself.
<sshirley> I just plugged it in and it worked out-of-the-box even without drivers. I could install mythbuntu from the livecd
<MnDBnDr> Hello all
<npurciful> whats up
<npurciful> err, dvd::rip is slow
<tgm4883> npurciful, doesn't dvd::rip also transcode?
<npurciful> yeah, that is the slow part 25fps slower than real time
<npurciful> sometimes as slow a9fps
<npurciful> s/a/as
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: why not use myth to rip that dvd?
<Nikas> Envy should come "pre-installed" with MythBuntu ;)
<npurciful> i normally do but this dvd has only 1 title with 14 chap each, and i want to separted chapters
<rhpot1991_laptop> ah ok
<rhpot1991_laptop> I still need to make a wiki entry for problematic dvd's
<npurciful> yeah, it sucks also recompiling k3b for dvdread support
<npurciful> see if it is faster
<npurciful> it took 35min for 4min video
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've fount the myth ripper to be pretty quick, until you hit something that has a junked up protection scheme
<npurciful> rhpot1991_laptop: yeah, myth would even play Mr Woodcock
<npurciful> f*ckers
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: I've come across a lot of movies that wont play in myth, using netflix and all
<npurciful> sucks
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: http://www.kalysto.org/utilities/dd_rhelp/index.en.html
<rhpot1991_laptop> I use that for problematic dvd's, takes a while to rip, but it will skip the problem areas and you can just kill it once it stops pulling good data
<tgm4883> Nikas, I disagree
<tgm4883> Envy can die a slow death
<Nikas> hehe why?
<tgm4883> seen it destroy a few installs
<tgm4883> it's almost as good as automatix
<Nikas> oh.. not good. Glad it worked for me then..
<Relkin> it's working ok for me, except that the ATI driver doesn't want to play nice with me.
<npurciful> rhpot1991_laptop: thanks for the info
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: make sure you use a log if you do that, cause you can ctrl+c and kill it and resume at any point
<rhpot1991_laptop> cause its pretty cpu intensive
<npurciful> alright :)
<Relkin> any reason why the ati binaries wouldn't play nice with the X800 (R430)?  My screen just goes to gibberish when I try to use those drivers and, until I manually change the xorg.conf, it reverts to the "failsafe" mode of "low resoliution"
<rhpot1991_laptop> tgm4883: running an ipod test now
<rhpot1991_laptop> finally got my ffmpeg squared up, got a version from superm1's ppa that was old and shouldn't have been there
<tgm4883> has anyone seen my bluetooth adapter?
<rhpot1991_laptop> prob right in front of your face, thats where things I can't find are normally hiding
<tgm4883> nope, already checked there
<npurciful> in your hand
<npurciful> i sometimes am holding the object that i am looking for and cant findit
<tgm4883> your name isn't jessica is it?
<directhex> SHE's married to roger rabbit?
<joecurlee> hi all... i am running ubuntu 7.10. Just installed mythtv via synaptic and when I try to run the front end i get "database configuration 1/2. Myth could not connect to the database. please verify your database settings below."
<joecurlee> i'm using host: localhost, database: mythconverg, user: mythtv, my supplied password, and MySQL for the database type
<joecurlee> any help would be awesome as I'm finding a lack of content via google
<directhex> "supplied" how, exactly?
<joecurlee> on installation i was given a password
<directhex> did you definitely install a backend AND frontend, and have mysql installed?
<joecurlee> "generated password for this machine is" etc.
<joecurlee> yes
<joecurlee> backend is running right now
<joecurlee> when i run sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend start
<tgm4883> try 127.0.0.1
<directhex> and 'mysql -umythtv -hlocalhost -p mythconverg' in a console works fine?
<joecurlee> i get "mythbackend already running, use restart instead."
<joecurlee> ok
<joecurlee> hmm access denied
<directhex> the plot thickens
<joecurlee> very odd
<tgm4883> did you check conectivity in mcc?
<joecurlee> ok apparently i need root for the user and my system pw
<joecurlee> however the db mythconverg doesn't exist
<tgm4883> did you have a mysql server previously to installing mythtv?
<directhex> someone set a mysql root password, methinks
<directhex> which breaks mythtv-database
<joecurlee> actually i might have... i tried to reinstall once before but that was a bit of a blur as i was partially drunk and i thought i wiped my system sometime afterwards
<directhex> well. installation thereof
<MnDBnDr> What is the default size of the root partition?
<directhex> MnDBnDr, as large as you ask for, minus about 500 meg
<directhex> joecurlee, okay, try this. 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow mythtv-database'. if memory serves, it should ask your mysql root password when it ballses up
<MnDBnDr> What size does the installer choose?
<joecurlee> ok trying now
<tgm4883> MnDBnDr, the installer formats the entire drive to 2 partitions, 1 for swap, 1 for /
<MnDBnDr> I have /myth mounted on an LVM now using Knoppmyth and want to switch to Mythbuntu without loosing my LVM
<tgm4883> although you can use manual configuration
<MnDBnDr> problem is my / is only 4.7gb now
<directhex> MnDBnDr, you have complete control of this stuff, you know
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> that is pretty low
<tgm4883> i usually do around 12Gb
<directhex> 5 gig for /? that's plenty!
<MnDBnDr> yeah, just checking that the total install in / is not too big.  Just in case I have to resize
<tgm4883> oh
<directhex> christ, mythbuntu installed i can't see as bigger than 3 gig
<tgm4883> then what am I thinking?
<tgm4883> oh wait, thats just my rule of thumb for regular ubuntu installs
<directhex> you only need a big / if you don't have a separate /usr/local and you install ut2004 :)
<tgm4883> which would be me :)
<directhex> and doom3, and quake 4, and you get the idea
<joecurlee> directhex: thanks that worked
<tgm4883> I only do a seperate /home
<tgm4883> and a seperate /var/lib if it's a mythtv system
<directhex> joecurlee, i am so smrt! now, you really want to run mythtv-setup
<MnDBnDr> ok.  So I have a 5gb / and a 2gb swap and a 1.3tb lvm with Knoppmyth.  Do you suggest resizing my LVM to free up some space?
<MnDBnDr> only 350gb is in use in the LVM
<directhex> MnDBnDr, like i said, 3 is more than enough for /
<joecurlee> cool doing that now
<MnDBnDr> including /var/lib and /usr/local?
<MnDBnDr> in /
<joecurlee> when asked for ip address, would it be better to enter localhost as this address might change?
<directhex> MnDBnDr, if you don't use the default recordings dir, /var/lib isn't a problem
<directhex> joecurlee, if it asks for an ip, it needs an ip
<joecurlee> k
<MnDBnDr> i use /myth for all myth media
<MnDBnDr> mounted on lvm
<directhex> joecurlee, if you mean mythtv-setup, it needs an ip so it knows which interface to listen on (hostnames aren't interface-specific)
<MnDBnDr> thx guys
<directhex> joecurlee, if your network shuffles around a lot, then go for 127.0.0.1 if you don't want networked access, or set a static ip if you do
<joecurlee> cool i'll go with that
<joecurlee> one other question: I don't want to mess with video sources yet... is that required before testing out mythtv?
<directhex> no, but a functional backend really is. even if it's functional and empty
<directhex> your backend would have been Sad without the database
<joecurlee> lol right
<joecurlee> yea i think the backend is working now
<joecurlee> i'm scanning for channels... not sure if this is going to work
<joecurlee> i've spent hours upon hours on my current setup trying to tweak things
<joecurlee> bah! scan yielded no results... no message either
<szakulec> anyone here have a better way to record from the vcr than cat /dev/video0 >movie.mpg ?
<joecurlee_> ugh so far so bad... mythtv frontend and backend running, but no video... can't find any channels when scanning, and if i try to "watch tv" i get a message telling me that the tuner is already being used for recording.
<npurciful> err, that pisses me off
<directhex> what, levander joining? i agree
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-20
<npurciful> i have been sittin here trying to get dvdread support to work in k3b i guess there is a bug, so i apt-get source --compile k3b, install it and it kinda work it says cant read dvd. appearntly dvd:rip foobard access to the device
<npurciful> wasted like 2hours
<MythbuntuGuest68> Need help with nvidia drivers...  Was having issues with twinview, changed the driver and now I dont have twinview and limited with the Monitor,
<MythbuntuGuest68> Taking forever for MythTV to load and LiveTV wont come on; bad drivers I suspect.
<egghead3> trying to switch from internal player to vlc, but when i use vlc inside of mythfrontend i loose sound, is there a file i have to modify?
<MythbuntuGuest61> How do I update to MythTV 0.21 without using Mythbuntu 8.04
<superm1> mythtv 0.21 isn't out yet
<superm1> just a testing release of it
<superm1> but otherwise see mythbuntu.org
<superm1> weekly builds for trunk
<MythbuntuGuest61> So be expecting it in April with 8.04 final release is made
<superm1> yeah
<MythbuntuGuest61> Upon updating, will I need to redo any settings or will it retain the changes/installations made.
<npurciful> hey superm1 ever get amd64 to build
<superm1> npurciful, no i didnt
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest61, ideally no changes necessary, but we'll see
<MythbuntuGuest61> GREAT!!!  thanks superml...
<MythbuntuGuest61> Anyone have information on getting Snapstream Firefly working.  Found there was a bug through threads Ive read.
<npurciful> that sucks, i spent half a day trying to get k3b to rip dvds, i guess the pkg was compiled with out libdvdread.
<MythbuntuGuest61> Im sorta glad there are no shows airing right now...  Have my Mythbox in "broken" status. Coming online again here soon, but didnt miss anything.
<npurciful> anyhow after i recompiled it it could read the drive and screwed with it and reallise no programs could read it
<rhpot1991> npurciful: that happens a lot on ubuntu, did you check an alternative source like medibuntu?
<MythbuntuGuest61> Hows that for positive thinking, glass half full...
<superm1> regionset npurciful
<npurciful> yeah,  did that didnt fix it, i ended up rebooting problem solved
<rhpot1991> sounds like it might not have applied till you restarted
<npurciful> what is the difference between apt-get source --compile k3b and apt-get source -b k3b
<npurciful> something i spent 2hour trying to fix the dang thing
<lime4x4> anyone know the command to reconfigure xorg from the terminal?
<timmememe> ted
<rhpot1991> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<lime4x4> hanks for the life of me i couldn't remember it
<rhpot1991> sure np
<npurciful> that one used to kill me, didnt know how to fix it so i had to reinstall
<lime4x4> updated my mythbox to the hardy version and it killed my xserver
<rhpot1991> prob a problem with the restricted driver
<rhpot1991> make sure thats installed
<lime4x4> that's what i'm thinking...I've been running hardy on my main box for about a month now and thought it would be fun to upgrade my mythbox as well...lol
<npurciful> ahh, thinkin
<lime4x4> well hardy been pretty stable on my main machine so i thought what the hell
<npurciful> lol, thinks todo when your bored google your name, Results 1 - 10 of about 7,600 for n***** purciful
<lime4x4> plus the hardy mythtv front-end didn't want to play nice with the gutsy back-end server
<npurciful> err, damn writers union, i am force to record and playback reruns, it just isnt right
<superm1> lime4x4, yeah hardy is switched to 0.21
 * npurciful is giving in to watching livetv!
<OpenMedia> Hey superm1 Sorry I missed you yesterday
<superm1> hey OpenMedia
<superm1> what's up?
<OpenMedia> superm1: have you had any requests for AAC support on your builds?
<superm1> OpenMedia, hardy builds have it
<OpenMedia> It appears NZ and Norway have standardised on HE-AAC for their audio.
<OpenMedia> Problem is faad2 needs patching to support it.
<superm1> how bad is the patch?
<superm1> and what does it break?
<OpenMedia> Reasonably nasty i'm afraid
<superm1> does it break anything though?
<OpenMedia> They still aren't sure.
<OpenMedia> I might dist-upgrade a test environment to hardy
<OpenMedia> I've been playing with the weekly SVN releases on gutsy.
<superm1> well as of this last week, faac should be on gutsy weekly too i believe
<superm1> (it bases from hardy source packages)
<OpenMedia> Ok i'll take a look and see how bad the LATM patch for faad2 looks.
<OpenMedia> So have you started work yet?
<superm1> yeah
<OpenMedia> Sufficient shock to the system?
<npurciful> is the a limit on the amount of jobs mytharchive can handle because the new rip button is disappeared
<superm1> actually not too bad
<OpenMedia> Got a bunch of talk submissions in for OSCON so I might make it to Portland again this year. Have to wait and see.
<superm1> i'm not thinking i'll be headed back this year, but time will tell i suppose
<WcktKlwn> anyone good with NAS drives?
<Tuv0k>  /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<Tuv0k>  * Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend QSettings: error creating /home/mythtv/.qt   ...done.
<Tuv0k> error creating /home/mythtv/.qt?
<superm1> that hasn't happened for ages
<Tuv0k> Error at /usr/share/mythtv/mythweb/includes/mythfrontend.php, line 16:
<Tuv0k> mythweb broken for meas well
<Tuv0k> the qt file is odd, even if I add it, I get that minor error
<rhpot1991> your system out of date or something?
<WcktKlwn> mythweb shows channels on the wrong number for me
<Tuv0k> rhpot1991, negative
<Tuv0k> after these most recent updates mythweb broke for me
<Tuv0k> and I can't get a frontend to connect to the BE
<Tuv0k> the .20 FE connects to the .21 BE
<WcktKlwn> actually, somehow my mythweb fixed itself
<Tuv0k> but no .21 FE to .21 BE
<Tuv0k> but I', Hardy, so, I may be screwn
<rhpot1991> what are you running, gutsy, hardy, weekly builds?
<Tuv0k> <Tuv0k> but I', Hardy, so, I may be screwn
<Tuv0k> <rhpot1991> what are you running, gutsy, hardy, weekly builds?
<Tuv0k> Hardy
<Tuv0k> nothing exotic
<MythbuntuGuest86> Hi
<MythbuntuGuest86> Just wanted to tell that the torrentlinks on the website does not work
<MythbuntuGuest86> And it seems that it has been a while http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678429
<levander> I'm trying to grok my head around how mythdvd works.  Is there no way to rip all the titles, then have them show up as one video under "Watch Videos"?
<rhpot1991> levander: rip it as an iso
<MythbuntuGuest67> is Mythtv.org down?
<rhpot1991_laptop> seems like it
<MythbuntuGuest67> ok thanks
<beakster> hi
<npurciful> ahh, what is going on in the land of myth today
<beakster> i've just ordered some new hardware and I'm planning to install mythbuntu on it
<beakster> should i use 7.10 or the new alpha one?
<npurciful> that would be your call
<npurciful> are you just wanting the new version of myth?
<rhpot1991_laptop> beakster: depends how stable you want it to be
<beakster> well im running a pretty old one just now
<beakster> 6.06 with 0.20 something
<rhpot1991_laptop> well 7.10 would give you pretty much the same version of mythtv
<beakster> i want it stable, yes, but what does the new alpha offer that 7.10 doesnt?
<npurciful> rhpot1991 does mythdvd or archive whatever it is convert you 16:9 to 4:3
<rhpot1991_laptop> the trunk builds have some nice new features, but at the cost of some things not working while everything gets worked out
<beakster> hmm
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: don't think so, when I use it I rip to an iso and its just like having the dvd in
<beakster> ok, i think i'll probably stick to 7.10
<rhpot1991_laptop> playback with xine so I get menus and all
<npurciful> ah i am trying to convert to xvid
<beakster> so i guess everyone here reckons im better with mythbuntu than ubuntu + myth?
<npurciful> and it is screwing, the whole point of having widescreen
<rhpot1991_laptop> I can't speak for that other than I've done it once or twice will testing
<rhpot1991_laptop> beakster: depends what you want to use it for, end results are close to the same
<beakster> and ease of setup?
<npurciful> i use kubuntu desktop + mythtv svn
<rhpot1991_laptop> mythbuntu setup will walk you through most everything
<rhpot1991_laptop> so if you want easy, do that
<beakster> yeah, reckon i will
<rhpot1991_laptop> if you are used to installing ubuntu, or have it already instealled, its just as easy to just add mythtv or mythbuntu to it
<beakster> and i assume athlon x2 version is best for an athlon x2?
<rhpot1991_laptop> amd64 you mean?
<beakster> yeah
<rhpot1991_laptop> I do believe so
<beakster> oh, and, at the moment i have a / partition and a /video partition.  the video partition holds my recordings, games, videos, music etc.
<beakster> can i keep that partion and use it with a fresh install of mythbuntu?
<beakster> so i dont loose my music etc
<Tuv0k> this mornings update fix my mythweb
<Tuv0k> thanks!
<npurciful> what was wrong with myth web
<Tuv0k> it was spitting an apache error
<npurciful> rhpot1991_laptop: i think i am going to just rip to iso, instead of chapters and titles, it is a real pain
<npurciful> Tuv0k: oh okay
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: I enjoy ripping as iso, I also have a 1TB mybook to use for that purpose so I don't care about file sizes
<Tuv0k> http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2008-January/209451.html
<rhpot1991_laptop> so it all depends on your needs
<npurciful> rhpot1991_laptop: i am getting my 1TB drive soon a long with a HDhomerun
<rhpot1991_laptop> I may be in the market for a HDHR soon
<npurciful> hum, i was just doing some calculations and the avg. life span of a recording on my computer is 10 days
<npurciful> random information
<npurciful> crap, MTD shut down rip to iso
<npurciful> 12:55:29: Error: DVDISOCopyThread dvd device read error
<rhpot1991_laptop> npurciful: prob have a copy protected disc
<rhpot1991_laptop> or a scratched one
<rhpot1991_laptop> MTD is picky
<npurciful> going commandline on it
<npurciful> ddr_help
<rhpot1991_laptop> what dvd out of curiosity?
<npurciful> Alice in Chain Unplugged
<npurciful> from 1996
<rhpot1991_laptop> was just wondering if its one I've done before, to confirm it
<rhpot1991_laptop> isn't though
<rhpot1991_laptop> scratched maybe?
<rhpot1991_laptop> I've had a problem with an old jeff buckly concert dvd as well, assumed that it wasn't done to standards or something
<npurciful> yeah it may have a surface defect
<joecurlee> Hi, i've been trying to use MythTV and it's not working quite right with my capture card... I thought about installing mythbuntu... but is there differences in hardware support between the two? Also can Mythbuntu run concurrently with Ubuntu or is a separate installation?
<rhpot1991_laptop> you can add mythbuntu to ubuntu
<npurciful> hardware support is the sma
<npurciful> same
<joecurlee> ah i see thanks
<rhpot1991_laptop> hardware support should be the same provided you actually had working linux support before
<rhpot1991_laptop> basic rule is make it work in linux before you make it work in mythtv
<joecurlee> yes linux is working fine right now except for one thing... my capture card. anyone know if the Pinnacle PCTV HD Card (800i) is supported by mythtv? I was able to get video (non-HD) but no audio... everything here claims it should work: http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<rhpot1991_laptop> joecurlee: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Pinnacle_PCTV_HD_Card_%28800i%29
<joecurlee> yea that's pretty much the same page as the linuxtv one... (the making it work section is similar)... i followed all instructions exactly but still get no solid results
<joecurlee> actually the possible conflicts on that page sound very similar to mine
<rhpot1991_laptop> check the mythtv-users mailing list or something, best bet would be to find someone else who has that card
<rhpot1991_laptop> http://www.mythbuntu.com/existing-ubuntu is how to add mythbuntu to ubuntu
<joecurlee> cool, will do. thanks
<joecurlee> is there a recommended card that has a history of working very well?
<rhpot1991_laptop> joecurlee: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=570204
<rhpot1991_laptop> talks about tuners in there
<joecurlee> cool. thanks again. back to work now :)
<npurciful> i love how you can move file while your writing them to i move the wrong file copying iso to file and selected and move it while it was still transfering, and it is still copying
<npurciful> now if i can get 5.1 sound working i but behappy
<Wiiilmaa> Hello!
<Wiiilmaa> I have a problem with my mythbuntu installation. I cannot convert recordings. conversion jobs always fail with status 247, the Backend log  states errors like: mpegts Parser not found for Codec Id 94211. I saw many people mentioning this problem on the internet, but found no solution so far. Maybe there is someone here being able to help me?
<lime4x4> how do i adjust playback for a widescreen tv? When in mythtv front-end it uses my whole tv screen but when watching tv or a video it shows up as 4:3 ratio
<tgm4883> did you set the frontend aspect ratio?
<lime4x4> yes to 16:9
<tgm4883> are you watching SD?
<foxbuntu> lime4x4, is it SD or HD content and if its HD content what res is it?
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, afternoon
<tgm4883> hi foxbuntu
<lime4x4> it's sd content
<tgm4883> foxbuntu, do you know if there were any changes to lm-sensors in hardy?  my conky no longer works :(
<foxbuntu> SD is all 4:# lime4x4
<tgm4883> lime4x4, well then it is showing up properly
<foxbuntu> 4:3
<tgm4883> 4:# content rocks
<foxbuntu> lol
<tgm4883> way better than 4:3
<foxbuntu> indeed
<tgm4883> you could stretch it, but then everyone would look fat
 * foxbuntu smacks tgm4883 with a stick
<tgm4883> and the camera already adds 10 lbs
<lime4x4> is there a way to convert it to 16:9?? When i watch regular tv bypassing the mythtv box it uses the full screen
<foxbuntu> lime4x4, that sounds like you have it set on your TV
<foxbuntu> why would you want to stretch 4:3 to 16:9
<foxbuntu> ?
<tgm4883> yea, sounds like you have your tv set to stretch 4:3 content to full screen
<tgm4883> you can bring up the menu during playback and zoom-stretch it
<lime4x4> i hate black bars...lol regualr cable doesn't look bad on my tv when strecthed
<tgm4883> lime4x4, you don't work for TNT do you?
<foxbuntu> lol
<lime4x4> nope
<lime4x4> actually i'm  a chevy tech
 * tgm4883 despises TNT for their "HD" content
 * tgm4883 despises NBC too
<foxbuntu> NBC is getting better though
<tgm4883> and DirecTV too
<tgm4883> I don't despise NBC because of their HD content, I despise them because of their coverage of the 2004 Olympic Bronze medal Basketball game
<lime4x4> and i'm connecting the mythbox to the tv thru dvi
<tgm4883> lime4x4, i'm not sure you can tell it to always stretch 4:3 content, but you can tell it to do it each time
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, thats a rather specific reason :)
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> but it burns me
<tgm4883> i was so mad
<tgm4883> I still watch NBC, i just hate them at the same time
<foxbuntu> tgm4883, if you change the priority on a tuners in the BE does it limit the reocrdings...so when you set a program to record on any channel and its on HD and SD at the same time it will only record on one?
<tgm4883> yea it should only record on one
<tgm4883> i've haven't really tinkered around with doing it that way though
<foxbuntu> I haven't either...its just my soultion to something in the forums
<tgm4883> F me
<foxbuntu> ?
<tgm4883> where is root trash stored?
<foxbuntu> root trash
<tgm4883> i'm capturing some stuff in kino, and i couldn't get it to work so i had to sudo kino, and now my / is full
<foxbuntu> oops
<tgm4883> so i rm'ed the files, but it's still full
<foxbuntu> rm shouldn't trash them
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> then whats happening?
<foxbuntu> df -a?
<tgm4883> /dev/sda1             10570748  10566744         0 100% /
<foxbuntu> do you have a seperate /var/log?
<tgm4883> sec
<foxbuntu> or all mounted in one?
<tgm4883> just seperate /home
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> fixed
<foxbuntu> ah...
<foxbuntu> what was it?
<tgm4883> strange
<tgm4883> I had deleted the files, but since kino was still open, they were still taking up space.  As soon as i closed kino, it deleted them off the drive (i could hear the drive deleting them)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-21
<foxbuntu> oh
<tgm4883> well there goes 40min down the drain
<foxbuntu> haha
<tgm4883> oh well, i'll let it run.   Off to class
<npurciful> agh
<npurciful> this 5.1 sound problems is really gettin to me
<tgm4883> so tgm4883_laptop this is what you do in class
<tgm4883_laptop> yep
<npurciful> man, dd_rescue 'ing i have a 250mb log
<npurciful> this dvd has issues
<npurciful> im back
<gumby600m> I'm running mythbunut (Frontend & backend on same computer).  How do I do something like ALT+TAB out of the front end?  I want to load up a console to do something quickly.
<tgm4883> gumby600m, probably easiest way is to ctrl-alt-right arrow key to the next desktop
<gumby600m> genius!  I can't believe I didn't think of that... Thx!
<WcktKlwn> is there a solution that runs good on a laptop, but not a permanent thing? (runs of a flash drive or sd card or something similar)
<foxxbuntu> WcktKlwn, you might check into VirtualBox or VMWare Server
<rhpot1991> define solution
<MythbuntuGuest39> Is there any reason why I shows that are being recordered arent showing in the Recordings Menu until finished?  Have both tuners locked recording and have nothing to watch
<WcktKlwn> I basically want something that I can put into the computer easily and get a frontend that I can hook up to a tv.. and then when I am doing turn it back into a laptop
<rhpot1991> you can run a frontend from the mythbuntu cd
<WcktKlwn> the cd doesn't work on the laptop
<WcktKlwn> stupid ati graphics card
<rhpot1991> there is a windows player you can use, not sure you would get good enough playback from a VM, but its worth trying
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: media library > watch recordings, is that where you are looking?
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: were you the one who mentioned to me before that you were recording at dvd specs?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Kindof, but not really...  I am unable to watch shows as they are being recorded.  For some strange reason they dont appear in the Recording Directory (MythTV Guide) until finished being recorded.  Is there an option I need to select?
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, not sure what you mean
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: check where I said, mine show up in there as they are recording and I can watch them while they are in progress
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: recordings bitrate
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, did you post in the forums as well?
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: get what I am asking or nope?
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, At one time I was...right now I am using the higest level in myth which I still think is but haven't checked
<MythbuntuGuest39> WchtKlwn, check into MS Vista or Media Center, has it built in. Other option, if running Windows is Beyond TV.  I personally LOVE MythTV, can setup a box for not a lot. New thing I am looking into is the Mini-ITX Motherboard/Case - can get them w/o having any fans (super quite).
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, you are asking if I am transcoding with a dvd bitrate?
<MythbuntuGuest39> foxxbuntu, have not made any postings of this problem.
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, oh, there is a forum post exactly about the same thing
<rhpot1991> basically just asking what your bitrate and maxbitrate for recordings is
<MythbuntuGuest39> was there a resolution?
<rhpot1991> someone described themselves as using dvd specs there, I thought it was you or tgm4883
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, I was actually getting reasdy to post a reply
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, I actually stopped transcoding recently
<MythbuntuGuest39> a solution/
<foxxbuntu> and you only change the bitrate on transcoding
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: hmmm, it lets me set bitrates of my recordings coming in from my hauppauge cards
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, when the reocrding starts it should ask you if you want to watch the show while it records or cancel and watch live tv, or go back to the menu
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, does it do that?
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, where?
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, I don'tm recall a setting for that
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: setup > tv settings > recording profiles
<rhpot1991> choose a profile, 3rd page in
<MythbuntuGuest39> It will, dont really like that option cause if I dont select the channel changes... its BS Man and I am sick and tired of it.  Was watching the news this afternoon, my sons show on PBS came on...  I got stuck watching kids show today!
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, oh ok...I was remembering this as trandcoding
<foxxbuntu> yes...I had mine set much higher before I had to rebuild it
<rhpot1991> see I doubled the original settings
<foxxbuntu> I did as well
<foxxbuntu> roughly
<rhpot1991> but I found an old recording that is on the original settings, and that will play over my wifi on trunk but my 2x'd recordings skip there
<foxxbuntu> ah
<foxxbuntu> yeah that speed of video would be hard on wifi
<rhpot1991> someone on here long ago told me dvd rate was something, and there was no point going above that
<foxxbuntu> that makes the video more bandwitdh consuming
<rhpot1991> soemthing with the trunk version of mythtv, it worked on the old one, and works over nfs
<MythbuntuGuest39> Think the Dlink DIR-655 could handle higher bandwidths?
<foxxbuntu> well the video coming in over your cable is < DVD
<rhpot1991> no doubt I have it way too large, so I'm trying to figure out a good setting
<rhpot1991> yep, thats why it makes no sense to go above dvd
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Recording_Parameters
<rhpot1991> might try the bottom line there
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: dunno, whats special about it?
<WcktKlwn> does anyone know what: NVP: Prebuffer wait timed out 10 times.
<WcktKlwn> means?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: My problem is cause I made my quality settings too high
<rhpot1991> WcktKlwn: playing over wifi?
<WcktKlwn> nope
<WcktKlwn> localhost
<rhpot1991> hmmmm strange, thats the kind of errors I get with my wifi problem
<rhpot1991> check and see if your system is eating resources on anything
<rhpot1991> is the video skipping while this is happening?
<MythbuntuGuest39> That is the new Draft N router...  It is supposted to give streaming video priority on the network.  I recently aquired one for my Media MVP as I was losing packets on the Linksys.
<WcktKlwn> video freezes
<MythbuntuGuest39> losing packets = freezing or hangups
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: it should be able to handle more than 802.11g, but you need a matching card to go with it
<rhpot1991> WcktKlwn: check your system, do videos normally run fine?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Im using wireless G, mainly got it as it is one of the only routers that is built specifically for Media Networks.
<WcktKlwn> lately they've been freezing, and when I go into the log file it spams that message
<rhpot1991> questionable as to if that stuff works with existing hardware sometimes
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, I would say run your bitrates around 6500 and max 8000
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: thats what this says, thanks
<rhpot1991> gonna try that now, and let some stuff record tomorrow and see if it fixes the problem
<foxxbuntu> cool
<MythbuntuGuest39> Any ideas for my recording issue; does not appear in the "Recording" menu until the recording is finished?
<rhpot1991> are you talking about the same recording menu that I pointed you at, or somewhere different?
<MythbuntuGuest39> Also, there appears to be more recordings in the Recording Directory than what appears in the MythTV guide
<rhpot1991> foxxbuntu: have any idea what the toggle video input key is?
<foxxbuntu> Y
<MythbuntuGuest39> The "Watch Recording" gui option.
<rhpot1991> thats what I thought, not working here I wonder if it changed
<foxxbuntu> rhpot1991, works on mine
<foxxbuntu> it wont change if it thinks the other one is busy
<rhpot1991> hmmm other encoder isn't busy
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, they show up fine after the recording is finished but not while its recording?
<MythbuntuGuest39> I did a fresh install last night.  Have only 4 shows appearing in the "Watch Recordings" with about 25 recordings in the MythTV/Recording directory
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, do you watch livetv allot?
<foxxbuntu> because there will be a recording for each show you watch on livetv, it will auto expire out in 24 hours
<rhpot1991> I think what he wants to do is watch a recording that in progress
<foxxbuntu> but the default view in "Watch Recordings" filters out the live recordings
<MythbuntuGuest39> That would be correct, but now I am waiting for the recordings to appear that were made 1 1/2 hour ago.  Dont watch Live too often, but like to start a show while it is being recorded..
<foxxbuntu> ok
<rhpot1991> did all those recordings happen after your fresh install?
<foxxbuntu> do they eventually show up?
<rhpot1991> or are they from before
<MythbuntuGuest39> There is no auto-expire going on here.  Recorded show does not appear in the "Watch Recording" while it is being recorded.  Had 2 tuners busy recording earlier but couldnt see the recording in the menu.
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, im not sure I totaly have this clear yet so let me ask you another question
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, You know the tuners are recording, and the shows when completed recording always show up in recorded programs?
<foxxbuntu> or only a few did and the rest never did?
<WcktKlwn> foxxbuntu, what it sounds like to me, is he was recording two shows, and he wanted to tune into one while it was still recording
<MythbuntuGuest39> That is correct WcktKlwn; but cannot locate the shows now...
<foxxbuntu> agreed, but im not clear on if the other shows ever showed up
<MythbuntuGuest39> Now could I while they were being recorded.
<MythbuntuGuest39> I had a scheduled recording at 6pm that showed up.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Now, I just started watching LIVE TV and turned on the recorder and it is appearing in the Watch Recording menu.
<foxxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest39, correct
<MythbuntuGuest39> This is REALLY screwy...  Both tuners were recording shows and I um unable to view them now.
<rhpot1991> I've never heard of that happening, did you have any jobs scheduled on the recordings or anything?
<MythbuntuGuest39> ***Shows were set to automatically record.
<rhpot1991> jobs like transcoding or anything
<MythbuntuGuest39> Standard Commercial Skips is all... Never been a problem before.
<MythbuntuGuest39> Have "Aciod conflicts between live TV and scheduled shows" checked
<MythbuntuGuest39> ~Commercial Flag New Recordings with "strict Commercial Detection"
<MythbuntuGuest39> Just checked the SYSTEM STATUS; there are 6 shows waiting in the Job Que (recordings made 4 hours ago)
<MythbuntuGuest39> I did restart the Mythbox and that did not help
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest39: by default it will only do one at a time
<MythbuntuGuest39> 5 of the 6 "jobs" are complete but the shows are not appearing in recorded shows.
<rhpot1991> till its done
<MythbuntuGuest39> So I need to wait for ALL jobs to be complete before the shows will finalize?  have 7pm,8pm,9pm,10pm,10pm
<rhpot1991> well the ones that are done should be ready
<rhpot1991> are you commflagging when they end, or while they record?
<MythbuntuGuest39> They are complete, but still in the Job Que directory.
<rhpot1991> they will sit there
<rhpot1991> even if they are complete
<rhpot1991> nothing wrong there
<MythbuntuGuest39> Then why cant I watch them?  These shows are not in the Watch Recording directory.
<MythbuntuGuest39> commflagging while show records...
<MythbuntuGuest39> THERE are 23 shows I have recorded today and only 4 are in the Directory for me to watch... What is going on here.
<MythbuntuGuest39> These shows are appearing in the AUTO EXPIRE list.
<MythbuntuGuest39> anyone have a solution to this?
<rhpot1991> is your HD full?
<MythbuntuGuest39> no, have about 138GB free
<MythbuntuGuest39> I found a tread where someone mentioned it may be a MySql issue?
<rhpot1991> go to your recordings
<rhpot1991> and bring up the menu
<rhpot1991> and choose select group filter
<rhpot1991> choose default
<MythbuntuGuest39> THANK YOU rhpot1991...  Had it set to Live by mistake.
<rhpot1991> sure no problem
<Daviey> Solar__: Having fun?
<Rigolo> good morning
<Rigolo> any change there will also be a 0.21 weekly build setup?
<Rigolo> now that the preperations for 8.04 are underway it might help with finding bugs
<Rigolo> 8.04 alpha 2 cd install "crashes" after step 14 (standard install)
<Rigolo> going to try to remove any partitions on the HDD (complete clean install then) and not selecting nvidia drivers for X
<Rigolo> selecting standard drivers allows me to go to next step, selecting Nvidia GF 5+ causes a crash
<Rigolo> so is this an mythbuntu bug? or ubuntu ubiquity bug?
<Rigolo> anybody else having problems with DVB and 8.04 alpha 2?
<Rigolo> I can watch dvb using XINE (when I stop mythbackend) and it looks good, but with backend running and using frontend on the same machine I can not get a lock
<Rigolo> this with the default 8.04 alpha 2 DVB drivers
<Rigolo> also czap is getting a lock ... so it looks like something is wrong with mythtv and dvb support in alpha 2
<Tuv0k> mythexport: Depends: atomicparsley  but it is not installable
<superm1> Tuv0k, https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+queue?queue_state=0&queue_text=atomic
<Tuv0k> ty
<Tuv0k> later
<Tuv0k> installed! thats hot!
 * Tuv0k job hunting:/
<rhpot1991_laptop> Tuv0k: let me know how mythexport works out for you
<surlyjake> how can you get the themes included in mythubuntu on a myth installation made on a normal ubuntu install?
<rhpot1991_laptop> surlyjake: are you asking how to install the themes?
<superm1> Rigolo, that
<superm1> 's likely a bug
<superm1> can you please submit the bug report via the apport service?
<surlyjake> rhpot: im pretty sure i can google how to install the themes, but i'm wondering if they were excluded from the ubuntu package for a reason
<rhpot1991_laptop> certain themes didn't have proper licenses and couldn't be included I believe
<surlyjake> cool. thanks rhpot. 1 mystery solved.
<surlyjake> i have another: at seemingly random intervals, when i select an avi to play, the screen will only display green, and some red lines. audio will come through normally though. same behavior if i exit the myth interface and launch them in vlc, mplayer..... a restart of X or logout/login fixes the issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> sounds like a graphics driver issue or codec issue
<rhpot1991_laptop> do recordings play fine?
<surlyjake> i don't have recordings... no tuner card... just use it as a pretty front end for my library of tvshows
<directhex|work> nvidia 100.x bug
<surlyjake> what's the quickest way to find out what nvidia version i'm running? i cant launch the nvidia-settings menu because i'm connected remotely via NX, and the driver isn't being used
<directhex|work> surlyjake, what's your card?
<directhex|work> surlyjake, generally, "dpkg -l nvidia-glx\* | grep ^ii"
<surlyjake> 7800gt
<directhex|work> 100.14.19
<directhex|work> at a guess
<surlyjake> yep. thats it. +2.6.22.4-14.10
<surlyjake> so it's an nvidia bug huh?
<directhex|work> yeah. known bug in 100.x drivers
<hugolp> surlyjake:  the new nvidia driver solves that, but introduces a new bug that causes the computer to reboot randomly when opengl is used
<hugolp> so its your choice on wich bug you prefer
<surlyjake> thats great! >:o
<directhex|work> hugolp, never seen that
<hugolp> directhex|work:  Im not the only one reporting it
<hugolp> it happens in Debian as well
<hugolp> it doesnt reboot the computer on all systems, sometimes it just closes the X sesions when OpenGL is used
<hugolp> once that is trigered you have to reinstall the drivers to solve it
<surlyjake> lol. well, i'd like to have a green screen and have control of my system... instead of risking losing other work that i'm doing
<directhex|work> i've never seen the problems hugolp describes on any of my systems. not to say they don't exist
<directhex|work> there might be some other cifference not being mentioned, e.g. it happens on i386
<surlyjake> to upgrade drivers, i would need to compile them myself?
<directhex|work> it's closed source and binary
<hugolp> surlyjake:  no, Nvida provides an installer
<directhex|work> my recommendation would be to use alberto milone's envry scripts. others present would strongly disrecommend that, and recommend instead you use nvidia's /usr-eating installer
<hugolp> directhex|work:  yes, Im using i386, no amd64
<surlyjake> thanks @ hugolp&directhex|work
<Rigolo> superm1: apport does not allow me to submit a bug report. it says something about a special version of the ubuquity package being used or something and that I need to install ubiquity :-)
<Rigolo> I raised a bug with number [Bug 193950] [NEW] 8.04 alpha 2 Installer crashes when selectingNvidia GeForce 5+ drivers
<Rigolo> and my DVB-C is still not working ... ggrrr
<Rigolo> but .. now I have to cook dinner ... be back in 1.5 hours or so
<mick_laptop> anyone else have problems with thumbnails?
<mick_laptop> i can't seem to get any from IMDB
<tgm4883_laptop> are you getting any info from imdb?
<mick_laptop> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> any errors?
<mick_laptop> doesn't look like it
<mick_laptop> not at all
<tgm4883_laptop> have you checked the log files?
<mick_laptop> i just ripped a DVD -- pretty popular one -- and i'd think that the info would come
<mick_laptop> nope - will do
 * Rigolo asks: anybody else running alpha 2 with dvb?
<tgm4883_laptop> Rigolo, kinda
<tgm4883_laptop> i have a pchd5500 in my test machine
<Rigolo> I can not get my FTA channels to display ... they work "fine" with XINE
<mick_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: is there saomething taht i should be looking for? grep -i IMDB ?
<tgm4883_laptop> FTA?
<Rigolo> meaning ... I can watch it ... but I will have to disable audio (no sound in this server)
<Rigolo> Free To Air .. as in Non encrypted
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> OTA
<mick_laptop> just said "failed to fetch program info"
<Rigolo> OTA can also be encrypted .. at least here in holland with DVB-T
<Rigolo> I'm using DVB-C .. and there are 6 non encrypted channels on my cable
<mick_laptop> hmm, i'm getting 500 internal server errors w/ the schedules direct stuff too *sigh*
<Rigolo> (and around 120 or so encrypted .. but first get FTA working)
<mick_laptop> i wish that my dvd rip would go a bit faster
<directhex> imdb broke. you need imdb.pl from trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> mick_laptop, can you accesss the insternet from that machine?
<mick_laptop> tgm4883_laptop: yes
<mick_laptop> directhex: ok thanks
<mick_laptop> any other issues that i should know about?
<mick_laptop> :)
<mick_laptop> directhex you seem to know about most of the stumbling blocks -- anything else you'd like to share? :)
<directhex> sure. don't eat yellow snow, and back pain begins in your 20s so take care of it
<Rigolo> well .. yellow snow can be fine .. as you long as you are sure somebody really just squized an orange about that spot :-)
<MythbuntuGuest27> hi all
<MythbuntuGuest27> just did a trunk update, now shows on Mythweb: Incompatible protocol version (mythweb=40, backend=38). how do i fix? thanks
<MythbuntuGuest27> never mind, user error
<Rigolo> always handy when people answer their own questions :-)
<Rigolo> is there a log for mythfilldatabase? ... it have the feeling it also does not work in alpha 2
<tgm4883_laptop> well theres a  backend log
<Rigolo> yes, but it just quickly saw something in the terminal screen flash by with MY_MYTH_PROTCOL or something and miss match or something like that
<Nikas> What command to use for exit and shutdown from frontend?
<Rigolo> question ... can i run the 0.21 branch that is used on 8.04 also on 7.10? or impossible because of dependicies?
<tgm4883_laptop> Rigolo, you can run trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> so yes
<Rigolo> no, trunk is not 0.21 ... trunk is trunk
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas, from command line?  sudo shutdown -h now
 * tgm4883_laptop sighs
<Nikas> tgm4883_laptop: No, from the frontend.
<tgm4883_laptop> I should have been more clear
<tgm4883_laptop> Rigolo, http://www.mythbuntu.org/auto-builds
<Nikas> from command line i know how.. :)
<tgm4883_laptop> Nikas, AFAIK IDK
<Nikas> i'll try sudo shutdown -h now :)
<Rigolo> tgm4883_laptop: those builds are for trunk ... 8.04 alpha is using 0.21-fixes ... so no new functions as in trunk
<rhpot1991_laptop> Nikas: you can try sudo halt
<rhpot1991_laptop> thats what I normally use
<Nikas> sudo halt does not work..
<tgm4883_laptop> Rigolo, while what it says, you would be correct.  However, IIRC, in this case trunk follows .21
<tgm4883_laptop> I will check though
<Nikas> sudo shutdown -h now dont work..
<rhpot1991_laptop> I recall you aren't supposed to put sudo in the backend, are just supposed to use halt and chmod it to be executable by your user, you would be best to look around for more info though as that may be a security problem and might be out of date
<Nikas> It's for a frontend only-machine... hm i will try this: http://www.mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2007-February/170578.html
<directhex> trunk and 0.21 are the same for now
<Rigolo> directhex: okee ... for how long?
<Rigolo> I also had problems with DVB-C with 7.10 and weekly trunk builds ... so that is why I decided to try alpha 2
<directhex> Rigolo, a few weeks. by then i'm sure the 0.20.2 auto-builds will be dumped
<Rigolo> mmm that might cause some problems for people using that ....
<Nikas> yes.. it worked..
<npurciful> whats goin on today
<Rigolo> dvb-c hell in alpha 2 :-)
<Rigolo> I can watch dvb-c in xine ... but not in mythtv ... can not get a lock
<npurciful> hum
<npurciful> dont know havent got a dvb-c card
<Rigolo> importing a working channels.conf also did weird things .. strange frequencies were used
<Rigolo> transports ID's were messed up (we have multiple network ID here on the cable)
<Rigolo> so .. not nice
<Rigolo> I got 4 :-)
<npurciful> heh
<npurciful> i am about to have 4tuners
<npurciful> i only got like 5 stations though
<Rigolo> we got over 200 services (tv and radio) via DVB-C .. most of it encrypted
<Rigolo> only 6 FTA channels .. and even those I can not get to work
<Rigolo> (I will leave the encrypted aside for the moment)
<npurciful> yeah, that is probably besty
<npurciful> besty = best
<Rigolo> although I had those also working in 7.10 and 0.20.2 ... at least .. those that my valid and paid for smartcard was authorized for
<Rigolo> and then I wanted multirec :-)
<npurciful> yeah, it is nice
<Rigolo> well ... not when you can not get a lock :-)
 * Rigolo is going to take a short break now .... otherwise I will be trown out by my girlfriend :-)
<npurciful> Rigolo:  http://svn.mythtv.org/trac/ticket/4138
<npurciful> well i have to go back to work
<mick_laptop> how do i enable mythstream?
<mick_laptop> it seems to be installed, just not showing up
<hugolp> anyone using mythtv-frontend and compiz?
<hugolp> and gnome
<mick_laptop> hugolp: i'm installing it now
<hugolp> well, I allways have this problem that the top and bottom gnome bars get on top of mythtv-frontend
<mick_laptop> seems it hates my driver for X
<hugolp> mick_laptop:  whats your graphics card?
<mick_laptop> one sec
<mick_laptop> hugolp: ATI Radeon Xpress 200 hostbridge (rev 01)
<mick_laptop> according to lspci
<hugolp> ATI....
<mick_laptop> my thoughts exactly
<mick_laptop> anyone get mythstream working? i'm really getting annoyed :(
<Rigolo> npurciful: the ticket you were refering me to (4138) was closed with the "fixed in trunk" remark 3 weeks ago. Then it should not happen in alpha 2 i would guess. but still it does
<Rigolo> alpha 2 is using (after a full update) 0.21.0-fixes16174-0ubuntu1
<npurciful> did you search for other ticket
<Rigolo> doing that at the moment
<Rigolo> ticket 4163 looks like the same problem
<Rigolo> I will first clear all cards, inputs, channels etc from my setup
<Rigolo> then I will import a working channels.conf
<Rigolo> and then I will have a look at the results in channel and dvt_multiplex
<npurciful> yeah, try that
<npurciful> Rigolo: clear all inputs and stuff exit out and mythfilldatabase then import
<Rigolo> okee ... just removed everything
<Rigolo> I was using EIT as a video source .. so mythfilldatabase does not do anything as far as I can see
<Rigolo> delete all transports, channels, video sources, cards everything
<Rigolo> clicked on OK on the "Do you want to run mythfilldatabase" window
<Rigolo> it was only deleting some temp files it looked
<Rigolo> no running mythsetup again
<Rigolo> just checkd if my channels.conf is working with XINE .. and it is
<Rigolo> just for reference: initial tuning file used: http://rigolo.googlepages.com/nl-Home-Zwolle.txt
<Rigolo> created a FTA only channel.conf with the scan utility ( scan -x 0 nl-Home-Zwolle.txt)
<Rigolo> removed the data streams for firmwareupdates for "approved" dvb-c decoders
<Rigolo> created the following channels.conf.fta
<Rigolo> http://rigolo.googlepages.com/channels.conf.fta
<Rigolo> mplayer dvb://"Nederland 1" -nosound  gives a nice picture
<Rigolo> ( the -nosound is needed because there is no sound card in the backend machine)
<Rigolo> mplayer dvb playing works on all the 4 cards .. so that is also verified
<Rigolo> setup only dvb0 as capture card
<Rigolo> used EIT as video source
<Rigolo> linked dvb0 and eit in input connections .. only allow unencrypted channels, do not allow audio only then select scan for channels
<Rigolo> scan type: Import channels.conf
<Rigolo> channel separator to none
<Rigolo> Existing Channel Treatment: Delete
<Rigolo> scan process is runnning now
<Rigolo> finished
<Rigolo> set the starting channel to 10001 (which is Nederland 1)
<Rigolo> leave input group as generic
<Rigolo> 6 channels in Channels (as expected)
<Rigolo> I have 4 transports without a netid and transport id in the transport list and then 24 transports with netid 1000 and transport ID's
<Rigolo> this last part is not correct, because I am in netid 9003 and not 1000
<Rigolo> there is no place to tell what netid you are in
<Rigolo> so the transport streams with a netid and transport id are pointing to incorrect frequencies (those of netid 1000 instead of 9003)
<npurciful> yeah, look up info
<Rigolo> what do you mean?
<Rigolo> by looking at the channel table you can see that the channels are linked to the netid 1000 transports instead of the correct transport (Without netid)
<Rigolo> the frequencies etc of the transports are set correctly, so that is not the problem
<npurciful> i dont know if editing the mythdb to change the netid would work
<npurciful> but the netid can be found in dtv_multiplex
<npurciful> table
<Rigolo> no, because netid 1000 had it's transports on different frequencies than in 9003
<Rigolo> but I can update channel to point to the correct mplexid
<Rigolo> becuase the correct transports are in the dtv_multiplex table
<Rigolo> I will just have to find the correct mplexid first
<npurciful> goodluck i have to leave for 10-15min
 * npurciful got get food
<npurciful> 4:18 here and havent at launch
<npurciful> at = ate
<Rigolo> :-)
<Rigolo> there is brunch for a meal between breakfast and lunch .. but what do you call a meal between lunch and dinner?
<Rigolo> lunner? dinch?
<npurciful> i am going to go with dinch
<Rigolo> just updated the channel table
<directhex> Rigolo, tea
<directhex> Rigolo, typically, "teatime" is when the kids eat, at ~6pm. "dinnertime" is when the adults eat, at ~8pm
<Rigolo> directhex: well ... that sounds like he is going to have just some cookies :-)
<Rigolo> directhex: when tea is at 6pm .. then between lunch (~12am) and tea (~6pm) should then be a tench? tunch? lea?
<directhex> Rigolo, "stop being a greedy fast bastard" o'clock
<Rigolo> :-)
<Rigolo> btw ... editing the channel table helped ....:-)
<Rigolo> watching Nederland 1 now
<Rigolo> lets do some zapping :-)
<Rigolo> zapping works ... but it is still a bit slow .... but what else is new :-)
<Rigolo> so how do we solve this now .... writing a sql training course for mythtv is probably not the right answer
<npurciful> alright im back
<Rigolo> trac ticket #3640 has the best description what is happening
<Rigolo> there is also a patch from klaas de waal (comment 33) that is doing exactly what I proposed: let the user enter a network id when scanning
<Rigolo> this "bug" is a major issue for the usablilty of mythtv with dvb-c at least here in the netherlands
<Rigolo> by using a dvb-c card with a CI and a alphacrypt CAM you can also watch the encrypted channels with mythtv if you want
<Rigolo> (and then there is also an other option by using a softcam and an official card in a cardreader ... just like the dreambox dvb-c receivers are doing it)
<directhex> softcams aren't supported, ever
<Rigolo> I know .. that is why i put it in brackets
<directhex> and if your cable provider is sending invalid network ids, are you *supposed* to be using unofficial kit? does your cable contract allow you to use your own equipment?
<Rigolo> yes it does .... and they are even telling you what network id you really need because when you use an official decoder you need to enter that network id together with a initial frequency into your setup box before it starts scanning
<directhex> hm, interesting
<directhex> this is a regression since 0.20.2?
<Rigolo> well, I was able to import a channels.conf in 0.20.2 ( think .. this was mythbuntu 7.10 standard) and then I had no issues
<Rigolo> I could try to install 7.10 default and have a look there ... will only take max 1 hour to go through the whole setup
<Rigolo> but that will then have to wait until tom. morning
<Rigolo> almost midnight ......
 * Rigolo is wondering what the correct term would be for a midnight snack .. you know ... between dinner and breakfast :-)
<directhex> "midnight snack"
<Rigolo> LOL
<npurciful> that is the 4th meal
<npurciful> between dinner and breakfast
<npurciful> or at least at taco bell
<Rigolo> I do not think we have a taco bell here in hollan
<directhex> the uk is devoid of taco bell
<directhex> thank god
<Rigolo> KFC is just moving in ...
<directhex> i mean, i pray for the day a taco isn't a 25 mile drive each way, but taco bell is not food
<directhex> iirc taco bell and pizza hut are the same company
<npurciful> taco bell and kfc are owned by the same company
<directhex> and kfc, no less
<Rigolo> Subways was in my city .. but when belly up ... it is not doing so well here
<directhex> http://www.yum.com/
<npurciful> hehe
<directhex> bah, http://www.yum.com/about/brands.asp
<Rigolo> the brands yes, the shops are mostly franchises
<npurciful> Yum! Brands Restaurant Support Center, 1900 Colonel Sanders Lane, Louisville, KY
<Rigolo> my definition of a city is that should be at least 1 McD :-) .. but now that they even put McDrives in the middle of nowhere along some provicial road that needs rethinking :-)
<Rigolo> but ... 0.20.2 is now the default mythtv in mythbuntu 7.10 right?
<npurciful> ahh, but one on wants to be the first to build
<directhex> even this town has a mcdonalds
<npurciful> that is were big company come in at the pay the most and the other shops and restraunt play less to build around the big company
<Rigolo> or one big franchise firm buys a big lot and put all there brands there in one go. same cluster of Fast Food restaurants all over the place
<Rigolo> in the morning I will do a fresh install of Mythbuntu 7.10 .... import my channels.conf.fta .. and have a look
<Rigolo> npurciful: and your back ... at least .. from my perspective :-)
<Rigolo> if I look at ticket 3640 this also happens in 0.20.2 ... but I'm sure I had no problems with my pre trunk autobuild setup ....
<Rigolo> (so before I switched to the trunk autobuilds)
<Rigolo> why is mythtv doing it's own scanning when you import a channels.conf btw?
 * Rigolo going to bed .... who knows untl tom evening.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-22
<npurciful> i dont know
<AtomicSpark> hello. so i am curious. what is mythtv for? is it just for recording tv programs or can it be used for more if one doesnt have a tv tuner?
<npurciful> music, weather, rss
<npurciful> just to name a few
<AtomicSpark> interesting. so its like media center for xp?
<npurciful> yeah
<npurciful> take a look at the plugins page http://mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/Category:Plugins
<lime4x4> is it possble to check how vnc is configures thru command line?
<superm1> Rigolo, oh that's less useful
<superm1> at least submit it with a copy by hand then
<superm1> of /var/log/installer/debug
<superm1> and /var/log/syslog
<superm1> in the installer
<superm1> env
<npurciful> hows it goin superm1
<superm1> eh alright
<npurciful> cool, man it is dreary here
<npurciful> and cold
<npurciful> i final got my sound setup right in mythtv, so it send dts raw to my reciever
<npurciful> i been screwing with it for weeks
<npurciful> rhpot1991: you there
<rhpot1991> npurciful: whats up
<rhpot1991> ?
<npurciful> allright back
<npurciful> hey rhpot1991 i been using dd_rhelp and it created 1.5gb log file
<rhpot1991> sounds like your disc is in bad shape maybe?
<rhpot1991> how big did the iso get?
<npurciful> 4g
<rhpot1991> is that how big the disc is?
<npurciful> yes
<rhpot1991> it gets to a point where it will only hit errors, and you can ctrl+c it at that point
<rhpot1991> and it should be good then, you don't need to let it run all the way
<rhpot1991> it will skip over gaps when it encounters errors and revisit them later
<rhpot1991> sounds like its prob about done, try the iso and see if it works
<npurciful> okay it is like 99.8% parsed and 60% sucess / 40% err
<rhpot1991> let me see if I have any logs
<rhpot1991> my logs are much smaller than that, yours was prob just grinding on errors for a while
<rhpot1991> how long did you let it run?
<npurciful> 24hour
<rhpot1991> ya, thats a bit much
<rhpot1991> I normally run mine when I go to bed and stop them when I wake up
<rhpot1991> so like 5 hours give or take
<npurciful> okay
<TelnetManta> Anyone know what could cause myth to crap out when trying to display video. This is on a (previously) working system. I use DVB and cant even get my unencrypted channels to display video now.
<TelnetManta> superm1: ?
<npurciful> frontend logs
<Rigolo> superml: I updated the crash bug report with the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug files
<Rigolo> superml: I updated the crash bug report with the /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/debug files
<Rigolo> an update on the DVB-C issue that I'm dealing with
<Rigolo> just did an clean install of mythbuntu 7.10
<Rigolo> that is using mythtv 0.20.2-oubuntu10
<Rigolo> import of channels.conf gives my the 6 channels as expected
<Rigolo> the channel numbers are now correct (as in they use the numbers as given by my cable operator, not the serviceid that is shown in alpha 2
<Rigolo> I can not watch tv ... again the channels are linked to the incorrect transports
<Rigolo> ALL transports have netid 1000 ... some transports are double in the list
<Rigolo> the double transports are the ones that are really needed (based on the channels.conf data)
<Rigolo> updating the channel table to point the channels to the "correct" transport in dtv_multiplex DID NOT solve my TV watching problem
<Rigolo> now going to update the netid's in the dtv_transport table to the correct netid for only those 4 transports that I need
<directhex> channels.conf doesn't store full network id info, which is one of the reasons it's disrecommended for digital tv
<Rigolo> directhex: I know .. but scanning gives me even worse results I guess ..
<Rigolo> updating the netid's in the dtv_multiplex also does not give me lock
<Rigolo> double checking now ith czap if I can still get a lock
<Rigolo> czap can get a lock
<Rigolo> I could try a full scan .. let's see what that brings
<Rigolo> just noticed that the 4 "correct" transports do not hava a symbol rate .. going to fix that and then try again to tune :-)
<Rigolo> well .. that did not help either ....
<Rigolo> so now going to remove all transports and do a full scan ...
<richard> have a question about schedules direct...
<richard> works fine except not showing channel names or call signs... schedule otherwise fine...
<patrick_> The greeter application keeps crashing.  Attempting to use a different one.   ?
<Rigolo> full scan only scans one frequency .. and adds a couple of transports but not all .. so that also does not help
<Rigolo> I think there is nothing else to do then to manually set up all the transports and channels
<Rigolo> well... going back to alpha 2 ... and continue testing there :-)
<mamessner_> Hello?
<mamessner_> Anyone there?
<Rigolo> not many
<mamessner_> Hi
<mamessner_> I have a question
<Rigolo> try me
<mamessner_> Is it easy to set up MythTV if I don't need to record TV?
<mamessner_> I just have videos, pictures, and music on my computer I want to view on a TV
<mamessner_> Is there a better program for something like that?
<Rigolo> mythtv should be able to do that ....
<Rigolo> there are add-on's for pictures etc
<mamessner_> It's so hard to set up, though - is there anything easier?
<Rigolo> what are you using to set it up?
<mamessner_> I added the frontend and backend, and it was looking for a MySQL database for something
<Rigolo> what distribution are you using? what linux version?
<mamessner_> I'm using the package manager - that's about all I know how to use
<mamessner_> Ubuntu 7.10
<Rigolo> and is this a dedicated machine? or your own desktop ?
<mamessner_> I guess I could make it a dedicated machine.  RIght now it's a desktop
<mamessner_> I want to use it for broadcatching with Miro, though, not recording live TV
<mamessner_> I just want to have it download videos and view them with a nice interface that I can use a remote with
<Rigolo> if you want to make it dedicted to mythtv and make it a combined front and backend machine then you can try mythbuntu
<mamessner_> I saw that - might try it tomorrow.
<mamessner_> Is it easy to set up?
<Rigolo> I think it is ....
<mamessner_> Are the plugins easy to do?  They're not documented well in the instructions
<Rigolo> you can have mythbuntu with all the plugins installed already I think
<mamessner_> Are there any other programs you like to watch videos?  I just need a GUI for xine or something
<Rigolo> when you install mythbuntu then xine is also installed (with a GUI)
<Rigolo> along with mplayer and vlc
 * Rigolo has to go now ...
<Rigolo> good luck ....
<mamessner_> Thanks
<mongr0l> hi folks
<mongr0l> is there a known problem with mythfilldatabase not running automatically from 7.10?
<mongr0l> works ok from a shell
<MythbuntuGuest23> Need some help with 8.04 if possible
<MythbuntuGuest23> im trying to setup a DVICO Dual Digital 4 based on these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DViCO_Dual_Digital_4
<MythbuntuGuest23> But I am getting some errors when it comes to the 'make'
<MythbuntuGuest23> htpc@htpc:~/v4l-dvb$ make
<MythbuntuGuest23> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4895/
<Nikas> MythbuntuGuest23: sudo make menuconfig
<Nikas> go into sound and disable ACI Mixer
<Nikas> exit and save kernel config.
<Nikas> then make and after that make install
<Nikas> MythbuntuGuest23: Ah, you need to get and unpack the source for... the kernel.. hm
<MythbuntuGuest23> ok will have a go
<rhpot1991> anyone see this today: http://www.woot.com/
<Nikas> i want Woot in sweden ;)
<shane__> hi all is anyone here using mythtv in romania?
<sshirley> Can anyone tell me if the latest version of Mythbuntu is optimized for dual-core amd64 processors?
<sshirley> Or do I need to compile it on my own?
<tgm4883> sshirley, what do you mean by optimized?
<tgm4883> for dual core that is
<directhex|work> tgm4883, threading enabled on the compile
<directhex|work> tgm4883, there's a config flag to do threaded decoding, iirc
<tgm4883> ah
<tgm4883> wouldn't that be a kernel option though?
<tgm4883> or specific to mythtv?
<sshirley> Sorry. Was in a meeting. Optimized meaning to be able to use both cores for different threads.
<sshirley> I think that an application has to be aware of the multiple cores
<beakster> hi
<beakster> ive just set up mythbuntu, but I'm having problems getting the channel listings
<beakster> XMLTV is getting stuck at retrieving listings
<beakster> oh wait, its working now
<beakster> it just took 25 minutes to retrieve the data :)
<beakster> hi
<beakster> just installed
<beakster> when i reboot it seems to load about 5 copies of the front end
<beakster> ?
<beakster> hi
<beakster> where does mythbuntu launch the mythfrontend from?
<beakster> it seems to be loading it too many times when it starts up
<hugolp> anyone has experience with surround on Ubuntu?
<toorima> sure
<hugolp> toorima:  hi, I read the alsa webpage and it seems like surround should be enable by default, but Ive downloaded some 5.1 wav and ogg files and they play as stereo only
<toorima> what setup do you have, i use spdif out to my amp
<toorima> and had to edit one config file to get it to work
<hugolp> toorima:  no, Im using the analog out
<hugolp> I just got some cheap creative speakers
<toorima> i think it should work oob then but there might be some setting you must do to enable it
<toorima> have u tried googling your soundcard
<hugolp> no, its just the internal one
<hugolp> I will try that
<npurciful> err, crap
<npurciful> i cant seem to get sound
<npurciful> well i do with MPEG2 if i passthough but if i listen to mp3 or oggs i get no sound
<npurciful> and this just started
<toorima> npurciful: have u tried with a .asoundrc file?
<npurciful> i havent had one before
<toorima> k
<toorima> i never got stereo sound without one
<npurciful> hold on i was playing with it yesterday, let me touch it and see if that fixes it
<npurciful> hum that didnt fix it
<npurciful> spdif raw out works but nomal digital out doesnt (not in raw mode
<Em0ry42> I switched from Ubuntu to Mythbuntu and now have crackly audio, I've tried OSS, ALSA and ESD none of these is making a difference.  Any ideas?
<npurciful> i think i got it
<npurciful> somehow alsa is no longer sending stereo to spdif
<Em0ry42> I switched from Ubuntu to Mythbuntu and now have crackly audio, I've tried OSS, ALSA and ESD none of these is making a difference.  Any ideas?
<npurciful> got it, i created a .asoundrc to send all sound though spdif
<toorima> npurciful: and it works for ya now?
<toorima> wierd that it worked without it before
<toorima> weird
<npurciful> yeah, but know there is a 1.5 sec delay
<toorima> ouch
<npurciful> just on start up though
<toorima> what does your .asoundrc look like
<toorima>  pcm.!default {
<toorima>         type plug
<toorima>         slave {
<toorima>                 rate 48000
<toorima>                 pcm "spdif"
<toorima>         }
<toorima> }
<toorima> like that?
<npurciful> yeah
<npurciful> just like it
<toorima> hmm mine works perfect
<npurciful> i can see the equalizer move but now sound for a second
<npurciful> let me reboot
<npurciful> and i bee back
<toorima> k
<npurciful> alright i am back
<toorima> k any diff now
<npurciful> yeah it is still doing it, the 1sec thing, i know because at the beginning of Seether - Rememdy there is a feedback squel and you cant here it unless something is playing and you switch back to it
<toorima> k so no sound for the 1st second but then its in sync or
<npurciful> you it is insink
<npurciful> it did this before and then i just stopped, now its back
<npurciful> crazy thing
<toorima> hehe
<npurciful> and i only have 5.1 on 5.1 sources
<npurciful> which isnt nessaryly bad
<hugolp> ok, got surround working
<hugolp> now, anyone knows how to make that the volume up and down aplies to all the channels and not only to front channels?
<toorima> npurciful: what you mean you only got 5.1 on 5.1 sources? with stereo sound do you only get sound from 2 speakers or do you get stereo sound from all speakers, the later is what you should get
<toorima> hugolp: sorry cant really help ya there, i only send all my sound to the amp then adjust sound on the amp
<npurciful> i get 5.1 on 5.1 sources and 2.1 on stereo sources
<hugolp> toorima:  ok
<toorima> npurciful: so only sound from front speakers on stereo source?
<npurciful> hugolp: i beleave that there is a seting under setup > general > audio for MASTER for volume
<npurciful> yes toorima
<toorima> npurciful: i guess it depends on how your amp is setup maybe
<toorima> hugolp: yeah what npurciful said sounds right
<hugolp> npurciful:  where is setup?
<npurciful> it is a HTIB (Home Theater in a Box) and doesnt up mix
<toorima> ah
<npurciful> hugolp:  on mythfrontend
<npurciful> at the bottom right
<hugolp> npurciful:  ok, but would like to have it working for all gnome
<npurciful> hugolp: i dont know then
<npurciful> i use kubuntu
 * Rigolo is going to sleep .. been a long day today ...
<npurciful> somewhere along the  lines system systems > audio maybe?
<Rigolo> dvb still broken .. probably need to set the channels by hand for the moment
<npurciful> that sucks
<Rigolo> it does ...
<npurciful> i manage to break my sound so
<Rigolo> 0.20.2 is also broken with dvb scanning ... but it sets the channel numbers correct, something that 0.21.something is not doing
<Rigolo> and complete the bug report on the alpha 2 installer with geforce cards ... it complains about an encoding that is set to utf-8 when it can not or something
<Rigolo> so .. bed time ... continue wrestling with it in the morning ... see if I can make a dvb import script based on scan and dvbsnoop output :-)
<Rigolo> laters ...
<hugolp> npurciful:  you were right, gnome has a gui to control wich channels the volume up and down controls
<hugolp> sometimes I just think it will be dificult and dont try the simple way
<npurciful> ehe
<npurciful> toorima: just read where asla state my be messed up http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388191
<npurciful> so i guess i am downloading live cd
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-23
<dwf_starband> my setup has been down for over a month so im going to start from scratch, ill have one backend only system and 2-3 frontend only systems, do you guys recomend 7.10 or 8.04 alpha?
<dwf_starband> anyone?
<Nikas> 7.10. I had som serius problems with 8.04 and yeah... it's alpha. ;)
<Nikas> serious even
<dwf_starband> what problems did you have?
<dwf_starband> my problems have been with 7.10 and an inibility to get lineups from schedules direct
<Nikas> Hellooo
<Nikas> Where do i find deinterlacing settings? trunk-version (or .21-fixes)
<Nikas> Nothing under Mythfrontend->Utilities Setup->Setup->TV Settings->Playback
<dwf_starband> has anyone had trouble getting lineups from schedules direct?  I havent been able to get any since the 1st of the year, i just did  a fresh install of 8.04 alpha and it still wont get the lineups, very frustrating
<dwf_starband> its always 401 Unauthorized
<dwf_starband> Failed writing HTTP request: Bad file descriptor.
<dwf_starband> Retrying.
<dwf_starband> it repeats this a bunch of times then says Giving up. and finishes with its failure
<MythbuntuGuest92> Hey everyone!
<MythbuntuGuest92> Question; I am trying to get my wireless MediaMVP to work...  I need to know what command or where to look in the tables to see if a firewall is running
<MythbuntuGuest92> *file stucture
<Tuv0k> MythbuntuGuest92, there is no "firewall" running
<confusedguy> hello
<Tuv0k> new to irc?
<confusedguy> a little
<confusedguy> ok yes
<Tuv0k> thats fine
<confusedguy> how'd u know
<Tuv0k> pleasantries are normally skipped, to allow answers to be fielded quickly
<Tuv0k> soon as you said "hello" I knew
<confusedguy> ic
<Tuv0k> ;)
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<confusedguy> lol ok
<Tuv0k> hello back at cha
<tgm4883_laptop> pleasantries aren't bad
<tgm4883_laptop> but it was the hello
<Tuv0k> not at all
<tgm4883_laptop> then the waiting for a reply
<confusedguy> well it seems not too many in this channel
<Tuv0k> lol
<Tuv0k> yes
<Tuv0k> this is a great bunch in ths channel
<confusedguy> so do  you all know much about mythtv?
<tgm4883_laptop> just FYI, we are still waiting for the question
<Tuv0k> hopefully enough to be users
<Tuv0k> lol , that too
<confusedguy> because ive been working on it for weeks and i'm running into problems.. here's the question..
<Tuv0k> lets have it bro
<Tuv0k> weeks?
<Tuv0k> ouch
 * tgm4883_laptop hums the jeopardy theme
<confusedguy> how could i get a standalone front to connect to a back
<confusedguy> ive tried many many things
<Tuv0k> please tell me you googled, forums , wiki, docs, during that time?
<tgm4883_laptop> did you enable the mysql service in MCC?
<confusedguy> im not just running for help without research
<confusedguy> yes
<Tuv0k> goood
<confusedguy> i enabled it
<tgm4883_laptop> yes to me or Tuv0k
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<confusedguy> both
<tgm4883_laptop> did you restart the back end?
<confusedguy> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> any error messages
<confusedguy> yeah. could not connect to database.
<confusedguy> thats what shows if i start the frontend .
<confusedguy> and it asks for all the mysql stuff
<confusedguy> which i've verified many times should be right
<Tuv0k> thats happening to me as well
<confusedguy> ive been through 3 distros and this is my last
<Tuv0k> just have not got around to troubleshooting it yet
<confusedguy> its worked the best so far
<confusedguy> i mean, i've googled this for a couple hours
<Tuv0k> its odd because when the frontend was gutsy with a hrady BE, the FE connected to the DB
<Tuv0k> but now that the FE is hardy as well, myth .21, no dice
<Tuv0k> DB login has not changed
<Tuv0k> permission correct
<Tuv0k> DB optimized
<tgm4883_laptop> on the remote frontend, what happens when you run the mysql test in MCC?
<confusedguy> i've reinstalled back and frontend so many times
<Tuv0k> yet, endless login loop on the FE
<confusedguy> mysql test... let me check
<Tuv0k> the backend works like a charm
<Tuv0k> tgm4883_laptop, I have yet to
<Tuv0k> let me check
<Tuv0k> failure
<Tuv0k> success!
<Tuv0k> pw was wrong?
<presumptious85> hello
<presumptious85> i just installed drivers for my tv tuner Huappage HVR 1600
<presumptious85> and it seems to have affected my video card
<presumptious85> i followed the instructions on this page to make the installationhttp://linuxtv.org/repo/
<presumptious85> the driver is from this page http://linuxtv.org/hg/~hverkuil/cx18/summary
<presumptious85> anyone help me out here
<dwf_starband> I have not been able to retreive lineups from schedules direct since the beginning of the year, I have tried lots of different things such as changing names and passwords etc.. i just got another trial from them with another email address and it doesnt work either, i am able to log on to their site just fine and can manually retreive info from them, but I cant get it to work with either my existing mythbuntu 7.10 setup or a 8
<dwf_starband> that I just tried
<dwf_starband> I have googled, searched the forums, asked in here on multiple ocasions, and cant figure it out, schedules direct tech support walked me through the manual retreival and said since I could do it manually that it was a problem on my end not theirs
<dwf_starband> does anyone know about how to work with this?
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, when you say you can pull the data manually wht do you mean?
<dwf_starband> um, its been a couple of weeks since i did that, let me find it again and ill show you
<presumptious85> hello
<presumptious85> anyone home
<dwf_starband> http://forums.schedulesdirect.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=295 shows how to download the raw data
<presumptious85> dwf_starband: hello
<dwf_starband> hello?
<dwf_starband> im here for help, so i doubt i can help you
<presumptious85> lol
<presumptious85> well maybe u can
<presumptious85> i just installed a module for my tv tuner hauppage HVR 1600
<presumptious85> and now my video card is no longer being detected by ubuntu
<dwf_starband> sorry, I have a different tuner, when I have trouble like that I google alot, I would use keyworks such as the names of the tuner and video card together, or tuner video card and trouble your having
<dwf_starband> google usually finds stuff in the forums that I cant find even searching the same forum
<presumptious85> lol
<presumptious85> its had for me to browse at the moment cuz everthing is so huge
<presumptious85> the resolution that is
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, what kind of video card are you using?
<dwf_starband> depending on the browser you can change the zoom, I use opra and zoom is an option under view
<dwf_starband> foxxbuntu: you see what i mean by manually retreiving the data?
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, I think so
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, what does mythfilldatabase show when you run it?
<dwf_starband> 401 error and something else, want me to run it and pastbin it for you?
<foxxbuntu> yes
<dwf_starband> oh, i had deleted the video source to try starting fresh, ill set it up again real quick and show you what it says when i try to retrieve lineups, its the same errors as when i was running mythfilldatabase
<foxxbuntu> k
<dwf_starband> i rememver i was able to run mythfilldatabase with i think -file and the data i had manually downloaded and it had inserted it into the database, but it was a pain with multiple steps
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, what do you get when you try to do this: ping www.google.com
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=1 ttl=245 time=685 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=2 ttl=245 time=1710 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=3 ttl=245 time=701 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=4 ttl=245 time=628 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=5 ttl=245 time=617 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=6 ttl=245 time=629 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=7 ttl=245 time=629 ms
<dwf_starband> 64 bytes from yw-in-f99.google.com (74.125.47.99): icmp_seq=8 ttl=245 time=629 ms
<dwf_starband> --- www.google.com ping statistics ---
<dwf_starband> 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 45178ms
<dwf_starband> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 617.105/778.900/1710.056/353.098 ms, pipe 2
<dwf_starband> pastbin doesnt seem to be working
<foxxbuntu> !patebin | dwf_starband
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxxbuntu> !pastebin | dwf_starband
<ubotu> dwf_starband: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, does that link for you?
<dwf_starband> i can browse to it and put in my name and past the stuff in but when i press the paste button it brings up a connection closed by remote server error
<presumptious85> guess i lost connection there
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, it works fine for me, I think your issues are related to your internet connection
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, what kind of vid card are you using?
<presumptious85> foxxbuntu: nvidia 8600 gts
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, IIRC thats in the package nvidia-glx-new
<foxxbuntu> so try reinstalling that package
<dwf_starband> is there a way to troubleshoot my connection? im using starband which is a satalite connection (i live in bush Alaska)  Ive recently goten a new modem which is much faster than my previous one
<presumptious85> thru synaptic?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, no
<dwf_starband> this is the first time ive had trouble with pastebin
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, try this from terminal
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, I think you are having DNS issues
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, $ sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<presumptious85> done
<foxxbuntu> whats the output?
<foxxbuntu> thats it already up to date?
<foxxbuntu> or is it installing?
<presumptious85> yeaa
<presumptious85> up to date
<foxxbuntu> ok do this
<presumptious85> already the newest version
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, $ sudo apt-get install -reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<presumptious85>  Command line option 'r' [from -reinstall] is not known.
<foxxbuntu> sory
<foxxbuntu> sorry*
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, $ sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx-new
<presumptious85> Reinstallation of nvidia-glx-new is not possible, since it cannot be downloaded.
<foxxbuntu> ah
<dwf_starband> http://pastebin.com/d32d35b4 got this one to work
<Tuv0k> anyone notice tuner sound missing seemingly randomly?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, open up synaptic
<presumptious85> ok
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, what do you mean exactly?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, under settings > repos
<presumptious85> ok
<foxxbuntu> enable multiverse and universe
<Tuv0k> no sound from the tuner
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, but not always?
<Tuv0k> recordings with no sound
<foxxbuntu> k
<presumptious85> they are already enabled
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, do you have sound in livetv?
<Tuv0k> not always. seems the shows after midnight don't have sound
<Tuv0k> live tv right now, no sound
<Tuv0k> I was wondering why some recordings were missing sound.
<Tuv0k> I just happened to try live tv just now
<Tuv0k> and much to my chagrin, silent pictures
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, close that and open the "Restricted Drivers Manager"
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, just out of curiorisity, if you bypass the mythtv box, do you have sound?
<Tuv0k> totally
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, thanks for jumping in here 3 convos at once was getting a little crazy
<presumptious85> ok
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, is the NVidia restricted driver enabled and in use?
 * tgm4883_laptop sneaks back out leaving foxxbuntu alone
<presumptious85> yep
<presumptious85> also the v4l2
<presumptious85> v4l2-int-device
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, so is there a time period that the shows dont have sound?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, pastebin dmesg for me
<presumptious85> although that is not in use
<presumptious85> how
<presumptious85> ?
<foxxbuntu> from terminal type dmesg
<Tuv0k> tgm4883_laptop, can't say for sure, I thought it was justa glitch, now I have to pay closer attention
<foxxbuntu> and then copy and paste it into a pastebin
<foxxbuntu> !pastebin | presumptious85
<ubotu> presumptious85: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lines texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Tuv0k> but nba fastbreak on espn twice now, has not had sound, and its the after midnight showing
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, then paste the link to it in here
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, well technically, all shows are after midnight
<tgm4883_laptop> so i'm trying to figure out if it's shows between 12 and 2 or what
 * foxxbuntu smacks tgm4883_laptop for that large level of /sarcasm
<presumptious85> foxxbuntu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57033/
 * tgm4883_laptop smacks foxxbuntu for being foxxbuntu 
<foxxbuntu> tgm4883_laptop, I know...your my favorite too
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, do other shows have sound?
<Tuv0k> checking
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, is this a vm?
<presumptious85> vm?
<presumptious85> as in vmware, no
<foxxbuntu> ok
<foxxbuntu> oh...I think I found your issue
<foxxbuntu> wait a min
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, $ sudo nano /etc/sysctl.conf
<foxxbuntu> add this line:
<presumptious85> ok
<foxxbuntu> vm.min_free_kbytes=32768
<foxxbuntu> then reboot the machine
<Tuv0k> definately a problem
<presumptious85> should i just add the line anywhere?
<presumptious85> and save?
<foxxbuntu> at the end of the file
<foxxbuntu> and ctrl+x
<foxxbuntu> then Y
<Tuv0k> all the shows with no sund
<Tuv0k> even a show I just was watching with sound
<Tuv0k> thinking it may be pulse?
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, interesting
<presumptious85> ight
<presumptious85> reboots
<Tuv0k> I have audacious running
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, are you using 8.04?
<Tuv0k> had to use the oss plugin lastnight, just switched it back to alsa
<Tuv0k> yes 8.04
<Tuv0k> yeah, this is pissing me off now
<Tuv0k> I've deleted two shows thinking it was an isolated event
<tgm4883_laptop> and you watched a recording earler that worked?
<Tuv0k> yup
<tgm4883_laptop> reboot and see if it works
<Tuv0k> bookmarked so I could finish watching
<Tuv0k> reboot, argh
<Tuv0k> lets try a BE restart first?
<presumptious85> foxxbuntu: i'm back
<tgm4883_laptop> well
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, any luck?
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, first try playing something outside of mythtv
<presumptious85> nope
<Tuv0k> the system has sound fine
<Tuv0k> myth won't play anything now, not even music
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, check the internal player audio controls
<Tuv0k> I did
<Tuv0k> thrice
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, nothing on mute is it perhaps
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, I am still thinking it over...give me a min
<presumptious85> ight
<Tuv0k> mute, hmmm its never worked before
<Tuv0k> I've restarted the BE
<Tuv0k> to no avail
<tgm4883_laptop> Tuv0k, well it would be the frontend that needs restarted
<Tuv0k> the speakers crack like they want to play
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, mute is FE only
<Tuv0k> I'm on tthe naster BE
<Tuv0k> master
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, have you checked alsamixer?
<Tuv0k> so the FE as been restarted at least 8 times in our conversation
<Tuv0k> yes
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, is PCM muted or all the way down/up?
<Tuv0k> no
<Tuv0k> system sound has not changed
<Tuv0k> all leveled up
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, ok...sorry for my basics here...everyone is at different levels when asking us for support
<Tuv0k> I know, I'm fine, thx
<Tuv0k> not that I don't need help, but your questions I understand the drill :)
<presumptious85> foxxbuntu: why wouldnt a make unload of the drivers work?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, its a possability, but I am trying to avoid that
<dwf_starband> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/4913/ here are my errors when trying to retrieve lineups do you still think its dns?
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, no, that leads me to believe you are having issues with your connection to the SD server, however since you had issues with pastebin as well it still leads me to believe you might be having and issue with a firewall or modem dropping or blocking packets
<dwf_starband> so its possible that i have two issues, i would really like to solve the issue with connection to SD
<Tuv0k> I really don't want to reboot
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, try this...using the restricted drivers manager uncheck the nvidia reboot and then do it again to re-enable it and reboot once more
<presumptious85> ight
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, still thinking
<Tuv0k> me too
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, this looks like one issue
<Tuv0k> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4333991
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, looks like it fails to authenticate each time it tries to connect
<dwf_starband> yes, but why?
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, not sure
<foxxbuntu> can you login to the website from that machine?
<dwf_starband> yes, there is no problem loging into the website
<dwf_starband> i have tried changing my username and password, i have tried a different trial account, (I have a paid subscription), ive searched and searched
<presumptious85> no luck foxxbuntu
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, have you tried adjusting the resoution?
<presumptious85> yeaa
<presumptious85> but its only the 800 x 600, and 640 x 480 that shows up
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, did that post help you?
<dwf_starband> if i gave out my test user id and password could someone else test it? or is that not really done?
<presumptious85> i normally run on 1440 x 900 but its not long available due to this problem
<Tuv0k> foxxbuntu, not in the least
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, sorry, and not a good idea in a public irc channel
<Tuv0k> vlc gave no picture, and hissing sound
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, figured not but not sure what you were driving at
<Tuv0k> tuner in myth shows video, no sound
<Tuv0k> shooting in the dark
 * Tuv0k ##$%#$@^$#$!!!!!!! rebooting
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, this sounds like an issue I had a long time back but trying to think what it was
<presumptious85> lol
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, sorry, if I still had my VMWare server up (blew a hdd recently) I would test it
<dwf_starband> no worries
<foxxbuntu> but I dont think thats the issue since you were able to get data with the SD guy
<dwf_starband> ok
<presumptious85> i think i'm just gonna have to get a new tv tuner
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, its a really strange issue...are you using wireless? or running the traffic through a firewall/router?
<presumptious85> this one is alot of hassle
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, I havent seen much luck yet with that particular model
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, if your going to switch I suggest an HDHomeRun
<presumptious85> does it run on windows too?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, should
<dwf_starband> i have satalite internet, two cables go from the dish to the router, from the router i have it going to a belkin wireless router, but all of computers im working with myth are wired to the router
<dwf_starband> there are no security settings or firewalls set on the router
<presumptious85> ok
<presumptious85> i'd search on that
<presumptious85> but first i have to restore my settings
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, I personally use the HDHR
<presumptious85> i dont mind a make unload but that didnt work earlier
<presumptious85> The HDHR works out of the box?
<foxxbuntu> yup
<foxxbuntu> well...with Mythbuntu
<foxxbuntu> we enable the config utility it requires be default
<foxxbuntu> by*
<foxxbuntu> then you just set it up like any other tuner in the BE
<presumptious85> ight
<presumptious85> someone last night help me with thie situation i'm in
<presumptious85> 'but i forgot what he did
<presumptious85> it had to do with deleting a certain type of cx18*.ko files
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, im not totally sure on that one...so I don't want to cause a reload :)
<presumptious85> lol
<presumptious85> i'm gonna try a make unload and a reinstall of my nivdia drivers
<dwf_starband> is there someone I should keep an eye out for that might have an idea what my problem with SD is?  Where do I go from here? Ive asked in the ubuntu forum with no real help, ive searched all I can on my own.  what do you recomend?
<foxxbuntu> presumptious85, sounds like a good place to start
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, im not sure....it sure stirkes me as an issue with your internet/network but idk how to start helping you troubleshoot that
<dwf_starband> do you know whos speciality that might be so I can keep an eye out for them in here?
<Tuv0k> sound back
<foxxbuntu> Tuv0k, what did you do? reboot?
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, I would just keep trying and post in the forums, I don't know who specificly will be able to help
<dwf_starband> ok, i appreciate  your trying
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, yup...sorry I couldn't fx it
<foxxbuntu> fix*
<Tuv0k> reboot> then fix the backend ip because I have a remote FE I just started testing tonight, and finally had to change from /dev/video0 to video1, because after reboot I guess the webcam for zoneminder stole the tuners parking spot
<dwf_starband> no worries, its pretty cool that guys like you hang out here to  help,  when I first set up i was in here for a week or more with questions and couldnt have done it otherwise
<foxxbuntu> dwf_starband, spend allot of time in or around here :)
<foxxbuntu> just do the same if you can
<foxxbuntu> you will learn as you go
<dwf_starband> yeah, i try with the little time i have
<foxxbuntu> I hear that, Im in process of starting a business and working two jobs
<foxxbuntu> and spending time on this project
<dwf_starband> gota sleep sometime
<foxxbuntu> lol...sleep whats that?
<dwf_starband> my wife is already pretty jealous of the time i spend on here
<foxxbuntu> my wife is over it
<foxxbuntu> I have been doing consulting for far too long
<Tuv0k> sound is dead in myth again
<Tuv0k> all I did was watch one show, started the second, and out goes the sound
<Tuv0k> this is a problem
<Tuv0k> seems when this happens, I have to restart pulse
<Tuv0k> my initial guest was correct, I could have saved my uptime...ugh
<Tuv0k> guess
<Tuv0k> now the question is, how many times does one have to restart pulse to use myth flawlessly?
<Tuv0k> Is the bug in myth or pulse?
<rockhound> good day
<rockhound> can someone help me track down, why I have a high idle load average on my master?
<rockhound> another question: is it possible to have two different DVB sources (in my case -C and -T) use the one EPG data (ex. from DVB-C)? I can not seem to get this setup correctly. Any hints?
<directhex> cross-sourced eit is theoretically possible, as long as channels actually have the same name/number
<directhex> which they mostly don't
<rockhound> well ... I usually renumber my channels, but I have tried numbering both sources the same ... it will not work ... so the only solution is to use an external provider for programm data?
<Tuv0k> sound issues, and mythweather map oversize issue
<Tuv0k> the 18 hr forecast does not fit peoperly either
<Shred00> so is the plan for weekly builds to have a "flag day" cut-over from 0.20-fixes to 0.21-fixes or will you reorganize the repo to have weekly builds from both branches for some period of overlap?
<Shred00> anyone have any idea if the 0.21 FE will work with an 0.20 BE currently?  i'm currently holding off on updating my myth packages on Hardy for fear of having a FE stranded waiting for the BE to go to 0.21.  historically myth has not had interversion compatibility between BE and FE.
<tgm4883_laptop> Shred00, .21 is not compatible with .20
<Shred00> tgm4883_laptop: damn
<Shred00> i hate when they do that
<directhex> what, like all the time? hell, 0.21-fixes fro a week ago isn't compatible with 0.21-fixes from a fortnight ago
<Rigolo> good evening
<sab13fl> in 0.21.0~fixes16174-0ubuntu1 I can't switch chanels by selecting a chanel# anymore. Is this a known bug?
<tgm4883_laptop> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Rigolo> or search trac at svn.mythtv.org :-)
<tgm4883_laptop> sab13fl, check here  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/
<Rigolo> tgm4883_laptop: what can I do to get bug #3640 included in 0.21?
<Rigolo> dvb-c scanning and usage here in the netherlands is "broken" at the moment if you do not know how to completely manually setup all transports and channels
<tgm4883_laptop> Rigolo, included in what?
<tgm4883_laptop> are you trying to report a bug?
<Rigolo> nope, there is already a bug in trac for mythtv
<Rigolo> at the moment it is flagged for 0.22 .. but it would be extremly usefull in 0.21
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> well, you might have to report that it is a problem in .21.  Try talking to someone over in #mythtv-users as they would know better about something like that
<tgm4883_laptop> let us know what you find out
<Rigolo> I'm already there .. :-)
<Rigolo> at least .. in #mythtv it self ... this is a development related question
<sab13fl> Theree is a bugreport from 16feb2008 which still is undecided, Bug #192476, first reported on 2008-02-16
<gumby600m> Hi, I'm using mythbuntu 7.10 and I can't get my channel listing from schedulesdirect.org.  The mythsetup finds the correct "Data Direct lineup", but the "Channel Scanner" doesn't find any channels.   I'm using a DCT6200 + firewire & an analog ATI TV Wonder card.  Any ideas???
<Rigolo> question: I would like to compile mythtv with the patch that is included in mythtv bug #3640. Is it possible to get the script that is used to generate the weekly autobuilds from svn?
<Rigolo> found them :-)
<Viaken> How can I debug an IR reciever that's not working? It works on my Gentoo machine downstairs, where I don't need it. ;) However, I modprobe lirc_serial upstairs, it detects an active low device, and then doesn't return any signals with irrecord.
<egghead3> i just changed my mythbuntu to weekly builds, and now alot of the modules dont work, do i have to rebuild all of them or is there a way to change the apt sources to redownload them?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2008-02-24
<npurciful> whats going on tonigh
<npurciful> tonight
<egghead3> i just changed my mythbuntu to weekly builds, and now alot of the modules dont work, do i have to rebuild all of them or is there a way to change the apt sources to redownload them?
<huhlig> are there known problems with nforce motherboard and mythbuntu
<huhlig> ?
<huhlig> it seems to not reognise my ethernet card
<huhlig> also there seem to be no modules at all
<huhlig> ok, why is the current mythbuntu shipped with modules for 2.6.22 and the kernel is 2.6.18?
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, the kernel isn't 2.6.18
<tgm4883_laptop> gutsy uses 2.6.22
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> I just grabbed the cd and installed it
<huhlig> it has a kernel of 2.6.18-chw-13
<huhlig> uname -a
<huhlig> the modules dir is 2.6.22-14-generic
<huhlig> so simple question, Whiskey Tango Foxtrot
<tgm4883_laptop> thats pretty interesting
<npurciful> this alsa problem is driving me insane
<tgm4883_laptop> since the generic kernel is the one that is shipped
<tgm4883_laptop> where did you grab the iso from?
<huhlig> http://mythbuntu.org/download/?file=mythbuntu-7.10-i386.iso
<huhlig> yesterday
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> I'll install it in a VM just to be sure
<tgm4883_laptop> But i'm 99.99999% positive that .22 is shipped
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not even exactly sure how the 2.6.18 kernel would be grabbed
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, well that would make sense
<huhlig> but I have no working modules
<huhlig> and that means no network or video, etc
<huhlig> is there a known working cd?
<tgm4883_laptop> did you md5sum the cd?
<huhlig> I can
<huhlig> one second
<confusedguy> i think mythbuntu might be rejecting incoming connections... and it might be the cause of all my problems
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, it probably is
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, although, you haven't told us what the problem is
<confusedguy> i had a friend suggest that i try to use telnet <server ip here>
<confusedguy> the problem is that nothing is connecting to the server
<confusedguy> and like i said last night... ive done tons of research
<tgm4883_laptop> have you tried ssh <server ip here>
<confusedguy> no not yet. just a sec
<confusedguy> ok i just tried that it says network is unreachable
<tgm4883_laptop> what computer are you trying that from?
<confusedguy> the FE
<tgm4883_laptop> and what machine are you trying to get to?
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, testing sum now
<huhlig> tgm4883_ sum passed
<confusedguy> imn trying to get to the BE from the FE
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, can you pastebin the output of ifconfig
<confusedguy> now i just tried to ssh into BE from the BE and it worked fine
<tgm4883_laptop> it sounds like your FE doesn't have a network connection
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, let me install a VM, it's going to take me a few minutes though.  I need to put my desktop back together
<egghead3> has anyone here using the weekly builds?
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, ok
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, just letting you know
<confusedguy> ok, oddly enough the FE did lose the connection
<confusedguy> but it had it before
<confusedguy> last night when i was having these issues, i was in this channel from the FE
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, can you reconnect the frontend and try the ssh <backend ip here>
<confusedguy> im just restarting the FE. it needed it anyway.
<confusedguy> alright. i got the FE reconnected, and it recognizes the BE with ssh <BE ip>, but it says authentication denuied
<confusedguy> ive got the right password
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, what is the username of the user on the backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> and what is the username of the user on the FE
<confusedguy> well right now im in the livecd
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, still installing vmware-server I got slow internet here :(
<tgm4883_laptop> ah
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, do this
<tgm4883_laptop> ssh <backend ip> -l <backend username>
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, ok
<confusedguy> ok
<confusedguy> ok tgm, im in
<tgm4883_laptop> sweet
<tgm4883_laptop> so it works now?
<confusedguy> ssh works.. idk bout anything else.
<tgm4883_laptop> Well what other problems are there?
<confusedguy> ok... i tried connecting and the sql test turned up failure
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, on the backend end, open up MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> and see if the mysql service is enabled
<confusedguy> it is trust me ive checked that 50 times
<tgm4883_laptop> and you have rebooted the backend?
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, installling now
<huhlig> ok
<confusedguy> ill reboot the backend
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, so, what is the installer using?
<tgm4883_laptop> installer is using 2.6.22-14
<huhlig> ok, so how on earth did I get 2.6.18
 * tgm4883_laptop shrugs
<tgm4883_laptop> it is really strange
<huhlig> did you install and reboot?
<tgm4883_laptop> this was a clean install?
<tgm4883_laptop> still installing
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, yea
<huhlig> completely fresh
<huhlig> blank drives
<huhlig> if so then just tell me where to get the copy you got and I will install it
<tgm4883_laptop> i got mine same place, from the mythbuntu.org website
<huhlig> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> perhaps try reinstalling from the same disk and see if you get the same result
<huhlig> I did
<huhlig> 3 times
<huhlig> same procedure
 * huhlig plugs in an external monitor
<huhlig> installs it
<tgm4883_laptop> did you try redownloading?
<huhlig> origionally
 * huhlig downloads a new copy
<tgm4883_laptop> where are you from?
<huhlig> california
 * huhlig downloads a new copy
<tgm4883_laptop> foxbuntu___, !!!
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, and it gave you the same problem on each install?
<huhlig> yea
<huhlig> wron kernel version
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, and,
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, same
<huhlig> so it has 2.6.22?
<npurciful> sweet i think i figured out how to fix my sound issue, i thinking the delay is from my reciever changeing modes
<npurciful> no i just goning to set a .asoundrc to something static
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, yep
<tgm4883_laptop> 2.6.22
<confusedguy> ok so back to square 1 guys.. i reinstalled the backend and got the livecd loaded up on the FE since the FE wont install
<tgm4883_laptop> you do realize i said restart the BE, not reinstall the BE
<confusedguy> i did but nothing worked and irememberd i messed with some stuff, so i thought it best to just make sure i got to a point where i could safely say i hadntt done anything wrong yet.
<confusedguy> i'm very frustrated at this point, and i wish i could just get something to work right.
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> so you have enabled the mysql service on the backend?
<confusedguy> yes, i did that in the install and verified once i rebooted the BE
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, one thing
<tgm4883_laptop> have you run mythtv-setup yet?
<huhlig> would the safe graphics mode have cause the kernel problem
<confusedguy> yesi ran mythtv setup at the last step of install process
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, no
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> burning a new copy now
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, what happens when you run the test from the frontend
<confusedguy> what test is that?
<tgm4883_laptop> the test in MCC that checks conectivity to the backend
<confusedguy> um..
<npurciful> sweet, fixed all audio issues
<confusedguy> I cant find a test in MCC
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<confusedguy> k
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, fire up MCC
<confusedguy> its up
<tgm4883_laptop> one of the tabs lets you enter mythtv-setup, it also allows you to input your backend information
<tgm4883_laptop> this is on the FE that you are doing this
<tgm4883_laptop> should be like the 2nd or 3rd tab
<confusedguy> k
<tgm4883_laptop> did you find where you can enter your backend info?
<confusedguy> i see it but its greyed out
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> booting a new copy now
<huhlig> hey tgm4883_laptop is there anyway to setup mdadm inside the installer
<confusedguy> i think its because the roles on the livecd are set default to have a master backend so im removing it to no backend
<confusedguy> ok i was right... and the test says failure
<confusedguy> so when i did the install i set a mysql root password just like it said
<confusedguy> so im using that password, the mythconverg database name, the ip address of the server, and ive tried root, mythtv, and mythserver-01 as the usernames
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<confusedguy> is all that correct?
<tgm4883_laptop> huhlig, afaik, no.  You might be able to set it up in the live env before you install though
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, on the backend, do
<tgm4883_laptop> nano /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<tgm4883_laptop> use the username and the password that are there
<tgm4883_laptop> also, where did it tell you to setup a mysql root password?
<confusedguy> in the advanced setup, i slected mstr backend only, and it said if i wanted to have others connect to the system it needed a mysql root passowrd
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<confusedguy> so why does it ask me for one when it still generates the random crap password? dangit
<tgm4883_laptop> because one is the root password for mysql, and one is the password for the mythconverg db
<tgm4883_laptop> try the user and password from that file and see if it connects now
<confusedguy> k sec... im on a kvm switch
<confusedguy> OMG i did that before and t dint work but now it does you are a god
<confusedguy> it says successful
<confusedguy> now ill test to see if the FE works ok
<tgm4883_laptop> well i wouldn't say god, but since you said it I guess it's ok ;)
<confusedguy> lol hey its actually loading.. never thought id be so happy to see the slow prescaling theme images bars
<confusedguy> wow man it really works
<confusedguy> now if i could only get the istaller to put it on the machine
<npurciful> err, sound broke again damn alsa
<confusedguy> theres no way i can convince the fam that its good to use this if they have to wait 2+ min for the load
<confusedguy> what say you next, o wise one?
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, why doesn't it install?
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, it will load faster from the HD for a couple reasons
<tgm4883_laptop> 1st, the HD is way faster than the CD
<confusedguy> i know that i know
<tgm4883_laptop> 2nd, it will have everything already cached
<confusedguy> yes
<tgm4883_laptop> but why wont it install
<confusedguy> it gets to around 85% and then it crashes
<confusedguy> says the installer encountered an error and i should submit a bug report or somethin
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<confusedguy> k
<tgm4883_laptop> 85% or 83%
<confusedguy> i dont remember for sure
<confusedguy> should i run it through again?
<tgm4883_laptop> sec
<confusedguy> i think it was prolly 83
<tgm4883_laptop> could it be
<tgm4883_laptop> !bug 178987
<tgm4883_laptop> bah
<tgm4883_laptop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/178987
<tgm4883_laptop> could it be this ?
<confusedguy> looking now..
<confusedguy> not really... it doesnt hang, it literally stops
<tgm4883_laptop> actually, can you try it again.  It might have been because of the wrong password being inserted during install
<tgm4883_laptop> I remember superm1 saying something about that being an issue
<tgm4883_laptop> so be sure to use the password from the /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt file
<confusedguy> o u think it coulda been... thats possible i guess. afterall, it was in the portion that said configuring mythtv
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, i really do think that was the problem
<confusedguy> alright. im installing agian. the connection test in the setup script showed sucessful, and the backend is running, so prayin that this works.
<confusedguy> luckily, a full install only takes like 5 minutes, so it wont be long
<tgm4883_laptop> well i'm off to grab some dinner, back in about 20
<confusedguy> ok its at 50% now
<confusedguy> YAH ! its at 92 %!!!
<confusedguy> o its rebooting
<tgm4883_laptop> back
<confusedguy> you are awesome
<tgm4883_laptop> I aim to please ;)
<confusedguy> i dont know why that didnt work before when i tried it, but if it werent for you, i might not have ever tried it agiann
<tgm4883_laptop> it's not so much awesomeness, it's just that i have reinstalled so many times that i know what i'm doing and know what things to look for
<confusedguy> im starting to get that experience too :)
<confusedguy> ive installed some myth based distro or another at least 20 times now trying to get a solution
<confusedguy> hey ive got a few more little things now you might be able to help with...
<tgm4883_laptop> ok
<tgm4883_laptop> shoot
<confusedguy> 1) when i "watch tv" the picture seems a little bit ...
<confusedguy> oh yeah nvm... the screen isnt  set at right res.
<confusedguy> alright fixed that one.
<confusedguy> next... i've got no audio on my tv
<confusedguy> well right now its pc speakers, & monitor, but im not getting audio is th important part.
<huhlig> arrrrrgh
<huhlig> with the new copy it wonr boot
<huhlig> it just freezes at lilo
<confusedguy> u there tgm?
<tgm4883_laptop> back
<tgm4883_laptop> sorry, doing multiple things right now
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, is there audio outside of mythtv?
<confusedguy> np at all you're the one doing the helping.
<confusedguy> u know im not sure
<confusedguy> ok i really will slap myself if this is the only problem...
<confusedguy> i've had the speakers plugged into the BE the whole time, not the FE
<confusedguy> hm a new problem.
<confusedguy> when i click watch tv it goes to black screen for 5 sec and then goes to menu
<confusedguy> when a bit ago it worked fine
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<tgm4883_laptop> confusedguy, what tuner?
<confusedguy> hauppage wintv 44001 rev b110
<confusedguy> the thing is, it worked fine. but then i went to it later and tv froze up. I had to force kill the gui so that i could restart it
<confusedguy> i think the problem is that theres prolly still other instances of the program running
<confusedguy> but i also cant have the tv freezing up.
<tgm4883_laptop> what are your frontend specs?
<confusedguy> um amd sempron 2.2Ghz, 1gb ram
<confusedguy> geforce 5200fx
<tgm4883_laptop> hmm
<confusedguy> so yeah i jsut restarted frontend
<confusedguy> it still has the problem
<confusedguy> i think the backend is at fault now
<tgm4883_laptop> you'd have to restart the backend
<tgm4883_laptop> just
<tgm4883_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/mythtvbackend restart
<confusedguy> mythserver-01@mythserver-01:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/mythtv-backend restart
<confusedguy> Restarting MythTV server: mythbackend No /usr/bin/mythbackend found running; none killed.
<confusedguy> interesting tho, because it is running
<confusedguy> i can access the system fine
<confusedguy> from the FE
<confusedguy> i know a hard restart of the server would fix it
<confusedguy> but... i cant hard restart the comp every 20 minutes
<confusedguy> brb ima reset the server
<confusedguy> we'll see how it goes after that
<npurciful> hum there is 0k free on my drive and myth is wiggin out
<npurciful> 2008-02-23 22:49:02.102 TFW, Error: safe_write(): File I/O  errcnt: 1
<npurciful>                         eno: No space left on device (28)
<npurciful> 2008-02-23 22:49:02.111 TFW: safe_write(): funky usleep
<Shred01> npurciful: what do you expect myth to do when there is no space?
<npurciful> ugh, expire recording
<Shred01> that's a different problem.  :-)
<Shred01> if you go into information centre and look at the expiry list, is there anything in it?
<npurciful> mythbackend --printexpire
<npurciful> yes there is
<Shred01> what did you set as the minimum free space before doing expiration?
<lessconfusedguy> alright
<lessconfusedguy> im back
<lessconfusedguy> as i said, it did fix the problem. for now anyway.
<npurciful> 5gb
<lessconfusedguy> i did verify that there is audio, and even inside of myth, but... not when watching tv
<lessconfusedguy> u here tgm4883_laptop?
<huhlig> argh
<huhlig> 8.1 has squash errors
<huhlig> 7.1 still wont work
<huhlig> this is anoying
<tgm4883_laptop> im here
<huhlig> ok
<huhlig> mabey you can explain this one
<huhlig> SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x227a
<huhlig> verified both the iso vs the md5hash and the burn
<huhlig> and on the new version of 7.1 I get it installed and it gets to lilo and stops
<tgm4883_laptop> hugolp, lilo or grub?
<tgm4883_laptop> lessconfusedguy, run alsamixer from the command line and unmute everything
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, hugolp or me?
<tgm4883_laptop> huh
<tgm4883_laptop> you on the lilo question
<huhlig> lilo
<npurciful> Shred01: hey i just delete the recording that was recording on disk1 (gave me 438MB) and set extradisk space to 10GB and it autoexpired and i have 12gb free on disk2 but 438mb on disk1
<huhlig> is it possible to install with grub
<npurciful> i had 2 recordings going on on each drive
<tgm4883_laptop> interesting
<tgm4883_laptop> i'm not sure why lilo is showing up
<tgm4883_laptop> as grub is default
<lessconfusedguy> how do i know whats muted
<lessconfusedguy> and what i need to unmute
<huhlig> hmm
<huhlig> I will try again
<tgm4883_laptop> lessconfusedguy, open it up, and we will mute it from there
<lessconfusedguy> open what? alsamixer? its open
<tgm4883_laptop> unmute everything
<lessconfusedguy> so what, max the volume on all the columns?
<lessconfusedguy> is that what i should do?
<foxbuntu___> lessconfusedguy, to unmute stuff in alsamixer you hit 'M"
<lessconfusedguy> oh sorry whoops
<lessconfusedguy> ok i did that
<lessconfusedguy> still no audio from tv, but other audio is ungodly loud
<foxbuntu___> lessconfusedguy, the bottom of the collums sound be '00'
<lessconfusedguy> yeah they are now
<lessconfusedguy> well shoot i gotta go for the evening. thank ya gents for all the help.
<lessconfusedguy> ill be back tomorrow no doubt
<huhlig> tgm4883_laptop, I am trying with the 7.1 disc again
<huhlig> squashfs errors
<huhlig> this means a bad cd or drive right
<MythbuntuGuest79> Quick Question, where can I find a list of supported remote controls for Mythbuntu 7.10?
<foxbuntu___> MythbuntuGuest79, aything lirc currently supports, we support
<foxbuntu___> anything*
<MythbuntuGuest79> Thank You!
<npurciful> man, this suck, trying to figure out how i fixed a issue with sound and my reciever
<directhex> hm, the trunk build appears to be buggered
<davisc> Can anyone point me to a doc on how to config mythtv to take the audio from a TV card via the line in on the main sound card?
<adaptr> if the TV card has no audio of its own, then just configure the line in as your primary recording source
<adaptr> unless you mean you want to know how to *connect* this signal, in which case... um, good luck doing that in software
<davisc> adaptr: I was wondering how to get mythbuntu to take it from the line-in. I can't the option
<davisc> can't see *
<adaptr> sigh...
<davisc> The really annoying thing is that the audio device for the TV card is showing up in /proc/asound/cards
<davisc> Will try and jab at it a bit more and see if I get somewhere
<Flamekebab> I'm wondering if there's any script for easily inputting meta data for stored TV shows. The IMDB script is excellent for movies but there doesn't seem to be any convenient way to enter TV show data
<adaptr> MythTV Setup -> Input Connections, was that so hard to find davisc ?
<davisc> No mention of audio. But anyway, it doesn't matter. I'll figure it out myself
<adaptr> oh, well, okay - it doesn't mention anything on my box, but then I don't do TV :)
<Flamekebab> I wonder how difficult it'd be to code an input form of sorts using Zenity
<camden> hi
<camden> i'm a bit overwhelemed... i installed mythbuntu and i have a pinnacle tuner connected to the usb port
<camden> but i can't figure out how to test the tuner
<camden> and then continue to get mythbuntu set up
<camden> i keep going through the back-end setup
<camden> and it seems to detect the tuner
<camden> but  i can't figure out how to actually see a signal coming in
<camden> if i try "watch tv" and try to watch "live tv" from the front end
<camden> it says i need to delete an in-progress recording
<camden> but i don't have any in-progress recording
<camden> i never set up any recordings... i am just setting this up for the first time :(
<camden> hi
<camden> i'm trying to just get set up
<camden> for the first time
<camden> and i can't get to the point where i can watch live tv
<camden> just to see if my tuner is working
<camden>  it says i need to delete an in-progress recording but i don't have any in-progress recording i never set up any recordings... i am just setting this up for the first time
<Tari> camden, see if anything has your tuner device open
 * npurciful bangs head into keyboard
<npurciful> superm1:  you there?
<superm1> no
<superm1> :)
<npurciful> okay
<npurciful> hey i saw a post where your sound was screwed up via spdif
<npurciful> no pcm via spdif
<superm1> okay
<npurciful> yeah, i just had that problem, to fix it i had to boot to livecd and cp /var/lib/alsa/asound.state then it worked again
<npurciful> man if i could just get my reciever to stop switching modes i would be happy, on everysong change or commercial skip fastforward, etc my reciver changes modes and there is a 1.5sec of no sound
<npurciful> cant remember how i fixed last time
<npurciful> i have tryed about 30 .asoundrc 's
<ebil> Hi, how does mythbuntu handle auto-login? I was just wondering because the effect I want to get is to have mythtv be the 'desktop' for my user. so when I close mythtv, it closes X, then say, 10 seconds later, starts up mythtv again
<ebil> basically, this system will never be a regular desktop, so there's no reason to ever see the desktop environment
<adaptr> auto-login is simply an option you click
<adaptr> but restarting the frontend is not automatic - why not make it impossible to leave ?
<adaptr> much the saner solution
<ebil> Hmmm... Before (debian) I was using ummm... rungetty
<ebil> so rungetty started the X server, and then my user had a .profile which started the WM and then exec'd mythtv
<ebil> that was actually a rather elegant solution (I could restart mythtv frontend if it was necessary)
<adaptr> that's...stupid, sice everything already is running, and you are already logged in
<adaptr> "elegant" wouldn't be my choice of words for it :)
<adaptr> all you need to ensure is that either mythfrontend restarts auto, or it never stops
<adaptr> there's a bit on the wiki about using a remote button to exit and restart the frontend, with a 3-line script
<adaptr> that way you NEVER need to see the desktop
<adaptr> you can even disable the WM
<adaptr> why would you want to start a WM to begin with, anyway ?
<ebil> well I need the WM for mythvideo
<ebil> technically, all I WANT is mythvideo (really don't need mythtv just yet as I'm switching to hdtv soon and where I am, you have to use stupid converter boxes for HDTV (unless you want to go over the air, which I don't)
<ebil> so, I like the interface of mythtv, but I don't really need it as a PVR, what I really wanted to build was a media 'extender' I guess is what you'd call it?
<ebil> to play videos etc off my file server, on the TV
<ebil> is there a better way to go about doing that?
<adaptr> ebil: you ...need a WM for...a full-screen application ?
<adaptr> duhwhy
<pwnguin> that's what we're doing with it
<adaptr> that's what it really, really sucks at.. it has absolutely no media collecting intelligence whatsoever
<ebil> adaptr, Ummm. can't remember off the top of my head, but it didn't work well when I did it without. I think that mythtv dind't want to give up being 'on top' when it was the WM
<tgm4883_laptop> ebil, do you ever plan on using it as a PVR?
<ebil> tgm4883_laptop, I might, but if there's a better method without using mythtv, I'm all for it (for the media extender stuff)
<pwnguin> ebil: we just mount remote directories onto the default dir
<tgm4883_laptop> Elisa would probably work for you
<ebil> pwnguin, what do you mean? mount my video dir on the default mythtv directory?
<ebil> tgm4883_laptop, Thanks, that might actually be exactly what I need
<ebil> I mean, I tried mythtv, it was awesome, but in the next month ors o, I won't be able to use it anymore...
<ebil> (not easily anyhow, due to the hdtv switchover I'm planning)
<ebil> and when I do that, the cable company (or fios) will give me a DVR anyhow *shrugs*
<tgm4883_laptop> ebil, you would be able to stream via firewire
<adaptr> ebil: mythtv is not a WM, so it can't think it is, either, and there is nothing else on the desktop to be on top OF
<ebil> adaptr, that's the point. you need a wm to control where the windows go. when I ran X with mythv *as* the wm, xine (or mplayer) ran under it (because there was no wm to manage it)
<ebil> tgm4883_laptop, Last I checked the verizon fios set-top boxes didn't have firewire :(
<adaptr> ebil: ah, you didn't share that aprt ;-)
<ebil> adaptr, sorry
<tgm4883_laptop> ebil, US law requires that HD boxes have a working firewire port
<tgm4883_laptop> cable boxes that is
<tgm4883_laptop> directv doesn't have that rule :(
<ebil> tgm4883_laptop, Hmm... I'll have to call verizon again...
<ebil> sucktastic
<adaptr> what kind of a moron downloads 2 LMCE x64 cds for a settop box but then tries to install it on a x86 system ? (me)
 * tgm4883_laptop has directv :(
<ebil> ahh, I've got the choice of cox or fios
<ebil> if cox keeps raising their prices, I may go with fios... oh, that firewire port only applies to HDTV though, right?
<tgm4883_laptop> i have the choice of directv or nothing :(
<tgm4883_laptop> it applies to the HD box
<ebil> that's what I meant :P cool
<tgm4883_laptop> sec, let me look it up
<ebil> adaptr, is there an easy way in (default wm for mythbuntu) to do inittab-style checking of programs (i.e. if mythtv closes, start it up again)?
<ebil> if so, that's what I'll use
<ebil> basically, this machine will never have a kbd-mouse attached (or monitor for that matter, just a TV and mceusb2 remote)
<tgm4883_laptop> ebil, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/FireWire#FCC_regulations
<ebil> tgm4883_laptop, awesome, thanks... yeah, it's annoying. I had mythtv set up perfectly (2 machine setup, backend only and frontend only) then I decided to go with a unified setup, but mythtv (and linux in general, namely tv-out) had changed enough, that my previous install method failed, and I've been without mythtv for a while now
<pwnguin> any tips on controlling mythbuntu with a gamepad?
<ebil> oh well, mythbuntu failed to set up what had been stopping me before... no XV support for radeon 9200
<superm1> ebil, use mythwelcome instead
<superm1> see /etc/default/myth*
<directhex> superm1, did you note the trunk build is twatted?
<superm1> twatted?
<superm1> what that mean?
<directhex> buggered. arse over apex. titsup.com
<superm1> from last weekend?
<superm1> on which
<superm1> gutsy?hardy?
<directhex> 0.21.0~fixes16131-0ubuntu0~mythbuntu1
<superm1> what's wrong with itt?
<directhex> depends on libfaad0 instead of libfaad2-0. which breaks anything with a depends: libfaad2-0 such as avidemux or gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<superm1> ugh yuck.
<superm1> that faad mess is horrible
<directhex> provides: ?
<superm1> well there is a workaround for reverting patches and stuff on the faad things
<superm1> so if it finds itself being built on gutsy, it builds differently
<directhex> well, it's started getting weird
<directhex> directhex@mortos:~$ apt-cache policy libfaad0
<directhex> libfaad0:
<directhex>   Installed: (none)
<directhex>   Candidate: 2.6.1-2ubuntu1~ppa1
<superm1> where is there a libfaad0 package even?
<superm1> on a ppa?
<directhex>         500 http://uk.weeklybuilds.mythbuntu.org gutsy/main Packages
<superm1> oh yuck
<superm1> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive
<superm1> how is that possible?
<superm1> there is no faad listed
<directhex> my spidey sense says it's a break since renaming from 0.20.99 to 0.21. but i'm usually wrong on these things
<superm1> Daviey, what's up with your mirror?
<superm1> directhex, please try with the US mirror if you can
<directhex> ja wol
<superm1> ja wol?
<directhex> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<directhex>   mythmusic: Depends: libfaad2-0 (>= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp) but it is not installable
<ebil> superm1, use mythwelcome for what? (sorry, was afk for a bit)
<superm1> you amd64? directhex
<directhex> superm1, yep
<superm1> ebil, for your automatically restarting mythfrontend
<superm1> directhex, oooh
<ebil> ahhh, ok. I just need to figure out the ummm... XV stuff now (xvid etc plays like crap without it)
<superm1> directhex, https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu-trunk/+archive/+build/519612
<superm1> directhex, it makes no sense to me why it would happen only on amd64
<directhex> aacdecoder.cpp: In member function 'bool aacDecoder::initializeMP4()':
<directhex> aacdecoder.cpp:309: error: cannot convert 'long unsigned int*' to 'uint32_t*' for argument '4' to 'int8_t NeAACDecInit2(void*, unsigned char*, uint32_t, uint32_t*, uint8_t*)'
<superm1> (in gutsy at least)
<directhex> 64-bit clean error, methinks
<superm1> the hardy build works perfectly though
<directhex> superm1, so do we have any leads? do you have access to an amd64 machine to try it interactively?
<superm1> directhex, unfortunately not :(
<superm1> that's what makes it hell to debug
<superm1> maybe just turn off aac on gutsy builds
<superm1> that would do the trick
<directhex> aw hell no, not after i started re-ripping my dvds as h264/aac!
<directhex> hang on...
<superm1> mythmusic at least would have it off
<superm1> won't affect anything else
<directhex> so is 10_mythmusic_faad supposed to be applied if it IS gutsy, or if it isn't?
<superm1> no it's not
<superm1> because the faad in gutsy is different than hardy
<superm1> there was a big transition
<superm1> broke a lot of apps
<directhex> yay for abi transitions
<directhex> okay, that build removed the patch as desied then - "reverting patch 10_mythmusic_faad from ./ ... ok."
<superm1> yeah
<superm1> and that fixes the i386 build
<superm1> but amd64 i dunno.
<directhex> let me take a look
<directhex> why don't i even *have* that patch file? O_o
<directhex> hang on, why does mythmusic care? isn't it in mythplugins not mythtv?
<directhex> duh. yes. i'm going mad
<superm1> directhex, (it was introduced in hardy)
<directhex> i was looking in mythtv not mythplugins because i'm a big fat idiot
<superm1> :)
<directhex> don't hack drunk.
<ebil> has anyone gotten full XV acceleration working wit something as old as a radeon 9200? (I also need tv-out, which is the big issue)
<directhex> ebil, how many screens do you hve attached?
<ebil> directhex, it would just be the TV attached
<directhex> ebil, would be? or is?
<ebil> is
<ebil> is and will be
<directhex> dear aptitude, stop trying to fix things and just do as i sodding say. love directhex
<ebil> heh
<pwnguin> oh, is XV not often supported?
<directhex> pwnguin, sure, but ati tends to suck
<ebil> yeah, basically.
<pwnguin> we have a geforce 5700 fx that wont show video with the default settings
<ebil> they tend to drop support for older cards sans notice
<directhex> pwnguin, green screen?
<pwnguin> no screen
<pwnguin> just the menu
<directhex> can't imagine how that would be an xv issue
<pwnguin> it works with sdl
<pwnguin> but not xv
<directhex> where are you setting that, pray tell?
<pwnguin> there's a command line option
<pwnguin> the default is mplayer -blah -blah -vo xv %s
<directhex> so you're talking about mplayer, not mythtv
<pwnguin> mythtv uses mplayer..
<directhex> old versions of the mythvideo plugin use mplayer, yes
<pwnguin> well
<pwnguin> im not updating to 8.04 before... 04/2008
<directhex> does livetv work?
<pwnguin> dont have video in
<directhex> do you actually know the error reported by mplayer (and you have mplayer issues, not mythtv issues)?
<pwnguin> not off hand
<pwnguin> i can get it however ;
<directhex> superm1, found the problem
<superm1> what is it?
<directhex> i think, anyway
<directhex> the ppa build is definitely building against libfaad0, not libfaad2-0, on amd64
<superm1> where did that faad come from i wonder
<directhex> check the ppa for a rogue libfaad-dev_2.6.1-2ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<superm1> if that's the case, then it (should) be transient
<directhex> see, compare http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12060020/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-i386.mythplugins_0.21.0%7Efixes16131-0ubuntu0%7Emythbuntu1_FULLYBUILT.txt.gz and http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12060000/buildlog_ubuntu-gutsy-amd64.mythplugins_0.21.0%7Efixes16131-0ubuntu0%7Emythbuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<directhex> libfaad-dev: missing
<directhex> libfaad-dev: does not exist
<directhex> libfaad2-dev: missing
<directhex> ^^ i386
<superm1> woah wtf http://ppa.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-trunk/ubuntu/pool/main/f/faad2/
<superm1> you're right
<directhex> libfaad-dev: missing
<directhex> libfaad2-dev: missing
<directhex> ^^ amd64
<superm1> let me check in #launchpad then and on the mailing list
<superm1> i'll delay the build from this weekend until its gone
<directhex> winnar \o/
<superm1> nice catch dude :)
<pwnguin> from mplayer: it seems theres no xv support for your card available
<pwnguin> run xvinfo blah blah blah
<pwnguin> hmm
<directhex> no wonder libmyth-0.21-0 Depends: libfaad0 (>= 2.6.1)
<superm1> so basically it's trying to force the faad transition on you early :)
<directhex> waaaaaa :'(
<directhex> i *like* avidemux!
<superm1> well as soon as the launchpad folks take care of it, you can have your avidemux back :)
<pwnguin> i have to say, i really hate the displayconfig gtk tool
<superm1> with open source drivers it rocks
<superm1> on proprietary ones though
<superm1> yuck it doesn't for anything
<directhex> pwnguin, nice idea, doesn't work properly
<directhex> superm1, out of interest, do you know whether LTS this time around has a more sensible policy on driver updates than dapper did?
<pwnguin> it seems like it always screws up xorg
<pwnguin> ?
<superm1> directhex, you mean for proprietary drivers?
<pwnguin> oh
<pwnguin> yea, i wish it would work
<pwnguin> it doesn't =(
<directhex> superm1, not specifically (though given the brokenness of xv on nvidia 100.x, some solution there would be nice). i mean dapper was released in 2006/06, and uninstallable on new dell servers in 2006/11
<superm1> directhex, well that comes down to whether or not the vendor is submitting updates and claiming it to be functional on the servers
<superm1> its big chicken and egg problem
<superm1> for who is to take the responsibility of doing that
<directhex> pwnguin, i just wish it didn't take such a retro approach - i.e. i like to use evdev for my mouse and let my driver/edid sort out resolutions
<superm1> and backporting the changes
<superm1> if dell wants to market their new servers to run ubuntu nicely, then they need to backport the changes
<superm1> but if canonical wants to market ubuntu as working great on dell servers, they need to
<directhex> superm1, at some stage, someone needs to do the backports for ubuntu to be a serious server platform. i had to do an 11th hour change from deploying dapper to edgy, due to driver constraints
<superm1> wow
<directhex> superm1, hell, consider how mad the backporting is on "enterprise" distros like rhel or sles
<superm1> directhex, yeah right now canonical hasn't allocated resources for that
<superm1> directhex, their kernel guys are already stretched thin
<directhex> superm1, hell, rhel3 runs "2.4.21" on platforms like amd64. they backported the whole of nptl
<superm1> egads
<superm1> that's crazy:P
<pwnguin> they backport like crazy
<pwnguin> theres probably like 50 or more kernel devs
<pwnguin> for rhel
<pwnguin> fedora has like dave jones and his slave
<directhex> superm1, i know! but in the end, the realistic case is: new hardware happens. a dell sevrer bought 4 months after dapper's release lacked ethernet or disk controller support. and the thing is, the kernel changes WERE backported, and not released for a year
<superm1> directhex, well the other difference is that to dell, ubuntu isn't a tier 1 offering on servers
<superm1> whereas rhel and sles are
<pwnguin> http://mirror.linux.org.au/pub/linux.conf.au/2008/Thu/mel8-128.ogg
<superm1> what's this?
<pwnguin> dave jones talks about his work and the fedora / rhel kernel efforts
<pwnguin> includes partial nudity
<directhex> superm1, check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+publishinghistory - 2.6.15-50 included required backports, and went into dapper-proposed on 2007-01-23. 2.6.15-51.64 fixed the problem "for real" and arrived on 2008-01-10
<superm1> directhex, wow.  that is a problem
<pwnguin> directhex: you could always buy one of those support contracts from canonical ;)
<directhex> superm1, rendering dapper unusable on any dell servers (and probably other vendors too) for 13 months
<superm1> directhex, have you brought this up with Ubuntu Devel at all?
<superm1> or anything similar?
<directhex> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15/+bug/98586
<pwnguin> honestly i think lts is something that should be between canonical and its customers
<superm1> pwnguin, amusing opening at least with that guy
<pwnguin> heh yea
<pwnguin> dave jones is probably the most prolific kernel hacker in contributions
<pwnguin> depending on the year
<directhex> RHEL issues new install media for stable releases (with kernel backports) every 6 months or so - see http://www.redhat.com/security/updates/notes/
<pwnguin> rhel also charges how much?
<directhex> pwnguin, how often do you think centos issues updates?
<pwnguin> directhex: how often do you think centos pays developers?
<pwnguin> it's easy when your only task is duplicating rhel
<directhex> when corp software support proves to me it's worth the money, i'll voluntarily pay. experience so far says it isn't
<pwnguin> as the talk i posted makes fairly clear, rhel invests a lot of manhours into that backporting
<pwnguin> clearly canonical / ubuntu's rhetoric is out of line with the dell network drivers you cited
<directhex> no, what i don't get is why ubuntu's kernel team fixed the problem in jan 2007, then sat on it until jan 2008
<pwnguin> indeed
<directhex> the 2.6.15-50 image *worked*, but was incomplete in other areas (missing ubuntuish metapackages etc)
<staind9383> hello there
<pwnguin> perhaps it was part of their strategy to get dell to support ubuntu in laptops?
<pwnguin> at the very least, there may have been a question about who was getting paid and how much for the effort
<directhex> some of us do it for love! like tracking down dodgy libfaad dependencies!
<pwnguin> heh
<pwnguin> sure
<pwnguin> but we use devel for that ;)
<directhex> out of curiosity superm1, is there any common ground between the ubuntu and marillat packages anymore?
<pwnguin> directhex: the changelog?
<staind9383> does anyone know why firewire would just stop working in mythtv?
<pwnguin> probably about half of it is still in common ;)
<staind9383> would it be possible that the cable co turned it off, or more likely that i screwed something up accidentally
<superm1> directhex, we've diverged a LOT
<superm1> directhex, marillat didn't like a fair deal of our changes
<superm1> so that's what happens
<directhex> pwnguin, the last changelog entry from marillat was 0.20-0.0
<directhex> superm1, anything specific?
<superm1> well the extra meta packages for one
<superm1> dependencies upon mysql-server
<superm1> things to ease the experience (my group checking)
<superm1> we add extra patches during gutsy time that he wouldnt add
<directhex> user experience improvements (i.e. ubuntuification) then :p
<pwnguin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57272/
<superm1> yeah
<pwnguin> anyone willing to help fix up an xorg.conf that's clearly gone wrong?
<superm1> but honestly, people in debian would benefit too
<superm1> its too bad he didnt like some of them
<directhex> pwnguin, graphics card?
<pwnguin> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV36.2 [GeForce FX 5700] (rev a1)
<directhex> don't copy it verbatim, it probably won't work: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/57273/
<staind9383> is it even possible to see if the firewire port on my cable box is disabled or something like that?
<pwnguin> staind9383: check dmesg?
<staind9383> didnt get anything
<alexvd_> hi anyone running mythphone for callerid pop?
<staind9383> brb, gonna switch clients
<npurciful> err dang, pcm audio reciever is killing me!
<alexvd_> It works for a while and then I will get a crash eventually.  I did some searching and it look like thier was a ticket open in Trac.  They were requesting a backtrace for mythbuntu.  Anyone seen this besides myself.  I have the ticket number
<staind9383> and back
<staind9383> pwnguin: no i did not check dmesg.  the mythbackend logs show firewire priming failing though
<staind9383> i'm looking now
<pwnguin> gah
<pwnguin> i guess i could check var/log for errors on xorg
<tgm4883_laptop> staind9383|afk, check your box to see if the cable company turned encryption on
<staind9383> how might i do that?
<staind9383> and would encryption stop the firewire from workign on all channels?
<staind9383> i have a SA4250HD
<staind9383> cablevision is the cable co
<staind9383> firewire was working fine, but it stopped working after i was trying to get nuv export to work
<staind9383> so i dont know if i screwed something up in the process, or if the box itself is the issue
<staind9383> i read on the myth wiki that firewire will not work in mythtv after kernel 2.6.22, mine is 2.6.22-14.  Would that be an affected version?
<superm1> if it was working before and just stopped working after running nuvexport, then its not a kernel issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-16
<tgm4883> it helps, but even then, it can be a long process
<tgm4883> i'd rather have an implementation that can either update the show list when I go into a specific show, or just grab the shows that I want to watch
<tgm4883> either of those would be much faster
<vizo1> tgm4883: I am running th gethulu.pl first. I see what you mean.
<vizo1> "print() on closed filehandle MYTHMENU at /usr/local/bin/gethulu.pl" is that suppose to happen?
<vizo1> hrm could not locate streamui in streams
<vizo1> ah fixed it
<moj0rising> silly question. I can't seem to find the port the myth back-end listens on in mythbuntu. it doesn not appear to be 6543, which mythweb expects. Can anyone tell me the port I should change the mythweb configuration to check?
<sirhc_> hey guys .. i found some info that i think will get my remote going, but i am having some trouble understanding exactly how to implement the instructions. if any of you have a min. would you go through it with me and help clarify the grey areas?
<moj0rising> more information on my setup: the mythtv setup program indicates the port is 6543 but a simple netcat test yelds "connection refused"
<Marsupilami23> Can someone help me figure out why my frontend is not connecting to my backend? Both are the same computer, set to localhost. So I'm stumped.
<sirhc_> moj0rising: i thought the default listen is 6044 --- server runs on 6043 listen for front-end on 6044
<sirhc_> Marsupilami23: did you change the ip during setup??
<Marsupilami23> Nope
<moj0rising> thanks, sirhc_ checking that now...
<sirhc_> should be 127.0.0.1
<Marsupilami23> was weird, I did have to change the mysql password for mythtv
<Marsupilami23> it's localhost
<moj0rising> sirhc_: don't think that's it on my machine: us@myth:~$ nc -zv localhost 6044
<moj0rising> localhost [127.0.0.1] 6044 (?) : Connection refused
<moj0rising> can someone point me to a configuration file I can check to see what port the back-end should be listening on?
<moj0rising> I already checked /usr/bin/mythtv-setup but it's not there
<Marsupilami23> I'm getting a "Connection timed out." from the frontend
<Marsupilami23> seems to be connecting to the correct host:port
<Marsupilami23> this is aggravating
<Sharkonwheels> Issue with viewing recordings/Live TV - video freezes. H/W: old PCI WinTV, ATi Radeon 9550XL (256MB), Athlon XP 2.2gHz, 512Mb RAM, 80GB SATA, Mythbuntu 8.10
<Sharkonwheels> Using ATI Prop. fglrx, TV-out works, LiveTV/Recording watching don't. Using FOSS ATI driver, TV-out doesn't work, but LiveTV/Recording watching does work :)
<Sharkonwheels> just bought an HVR-1600 at C/C ($57) and a PCTV PCI card ($44) plus a 500GB SATA2 ($74) for better build-up
<Sharkonwheels> Oh - can't get audio out. ALSA audio is working (using sound test on Settings>login>accessibility) but can't get the mappings down. I assume the HVR-1600 will allow me to NOT need the line-out-to-line-in bs cable...
<mike_hurley> anybody else have dvd menu problems from when playing a dvd iso
<mike_hurley> ?
<mike_hurley> for this 1 dvd i get a thick blue line at the top while playing in the internal player so i'm trying vlc and xine
<mike_hurley> with vlc it'll go the menu correctly but i can't navigate the menu
<mike_hurley> in xine, it'll start out with the first menu item selected, but once i use left/right keys i lose the ability to browse (no items are selected and i cant bring the focus back)
<rhpot1991> mike_hurley: guessing the dvd might be doing something weird then
<mike_hurley> rhpot1991: well in vlc's case, if i run vlc gui and then load the dvd iso, menu browsing works just fine
<mike_hurley> if run the vlc gui first and load the iso, the menu works just fine, but when mythtv starts up vlc, i can't browse the menu
<JymmmEMC> Is there  a list of potential front ends (diskless?) by chance
<Sharkonwheels> fyi, CircCity has the Hauppauge HVR-1600's @ $59, Pinnacle PCTV HD PCI @ $47, and I got (2) Seagate 500GB 7.2K SATA2 drives @ $70/ea
<rhpot1991>  Sharkonwheels happen to see what home audio percentage is at now?
<Sharkonwheels> sorry - didn't see it - gimme a few to check the email :)
<Sharkonwheels> 30% off
<rhpot1991> darn, needs to hit 40% before they even compare with amazon/newegg
<Sharkonwheels> linkage: http://email.circuitcity.com/W0RH00317E3D1F6AA32C52FAF242C0
<Sharkonwheels> yeah...i know...even in liq their prices are still sometimes crazy.
<Sharkonwheels> example: SimpleTech external 2.5" USB2 320GB drive, $139.99 *DISCOUNTED*
<Sharkonwheels> I paid $135 in Feb 2008 @ best Buy!
<Sharkonwheels> a dang YEAR ago!
<rhpot1991> yep
<Sharkonwheels> actually, make that january - it went on a Feb trip with me to LA
<Sharkonwheels> computer acces at 40% off, I figured it was a decent time to get a couple things. If the Pinnacle PCI card works OK, I'll get a 2nd in a week or 2 when they (hopefully) drop to 50% off
<MythbuntuGuest28> weird, rip .iso of aladdin in mythtv and also windows, rips fine but won't play, any ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest28> foxbuntu, I got the Lite-On dvd burner, working great
<MythbuntuGuest28> any luck with the good cover art script?
<foxbuntu> MythbuntuGuest28, nope, been too busy, and besides that, there is some change in Upstream that is going to make the scripts go away in .22
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok, no prob, it's easy to get them
 * rhpot1991 wonders if tmdb has better data now
<MythbuntuGuest28> if anybody has had similar problems, wondering if there is a solution, rip aladdin to .iso and also used dvd decryptor, generates the .iso both programs but hangs up playing at the blue dvd warning screen?????  Is it an mplayer issue?
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: most likely copy protection
<MythbuntuGuest28> so no way around that?
<MythbuntuGuest28> bummer, my boy's favorite movie
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: google
<rhpot1991> odds are you will need to remove the protection
<rhpot1991> you could try using gddrescue
<MythbuntuGuest28> even if the .iso creates fine?
<rhpot1991> its a tricky area, some dvds do things with the menus so you can rip fine but it does weird things on playback
<rhpot1991> your best bet is to google something like "ripping aladdin" and read around
<JymmmEMC> rhpot1991: huh?
<MythbuntuGuest28> i tried that, no luck?
<JymmmEMC> rhpot1991: what weird things on playback?
<MythbuntuGuest28> it basically just hangs at the blue dvd warning menu, never gets past it
<MythbuntuGuest28> but the video is normal
<JymmmEMC> MythbuntuGuest28: and how did you "rip" the dvd?
<rhpot1991> JymmmEMC: things that cause it not to playback
<MythbuntuGuest28> well when i ripped it with dvddecryptor it had remove macrovision protection checked
<JymmmEMC> Sorry to sound arrogant, but I've never had an issue on playback of any iso I've created, so I've never seen such a thing.
<MythbuntuGuest28> with myth i did to .iso with ac3 track, and also tried dvd decryptor
<JymmmEMC> MythbuntuGuest28: You know there's MUCH more than just macrovision, right?
<MythbuntuGuest28> i typically have never seen an issue with a rip, this is first for me
<JymmmEMC> MythbuntuGuest28: Ah, well try any of the SAW movies =)
<MythbuntuGuest28> same issues?
<JymmmEMC> Well, no. you never get that far =)
<MythbuntuGuest28> ic, it's just weird i get an iso and it won't play back
<JymmmEMC> try with vlc
<MythbuntuGuest28> ok, will do that
<JymmmEMC> it'll play iso's directly
<MythbuntuGuest28> well, actually mplayer plays it, it just hangs up at first image
<JymmmEMC> In my media library, I tend to remove everything but ac3 and english subtitles. no menus, no extras, just the main stuff
<JymmmEMC> If I need any of that for whatever reason, I can pull out the original dvd if need be
<MythbuntuGuest28> right, i do the same
<rhpot1991> JymmmEMC: I've heard (never seen) of some that do things after the copywrite screen or previews
<MythbuntuGuest28> probably this one
<rhpot1991> for me I've only ever hit one that I wasn't able to successfully watch with a combination of gddrescue and xine
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: I'd doubt it, but you never know
<JymmmEMC> oh sure, that are all kinds of copy protections, all the SAW movies for one. and one of the hardest I've ever come across was "The Express"
<rhpot1991> vantage point was a bugger, and a ginormous waste of my time on more than one level
<JymmmEMC> First time ever I had to rip to hdd, then reauthor.
<JymmmEMC> out of like 700 movies
<MythbuntuGuest28> hmm, guess there are just a few toughies
<MythbuntuGuest28> i doubt this is one, seems like it's something else
<JymmmEMC> Oh, is there s list of (diskless?) front ends by chance?
<JymmmEMC> MythbuntuGuest28: what title?
<MythbuntuGuest28> Aladdin
<JymmmEMC> when was it release on dvd?
<MythbuntuGuest28> 2004
<JymmmEMC> Hmmm, maybe the things you used are not up to par for all of the protections
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: it isn't scratched/damaged is it?
<rhpot1991> 2004 release shouldn't be too tough now
<MythbuntuGuest28> no, not that I am aware of, plays fine in all other players
<JymmmEMC> rip to hdd then reauthor and see how that goes
<MythbuntuGuest28> what programms
<Sharkonwheels> Is an Athlon XP 2.2gHz fast enough for live TV? Mine's skipping (400fsb, 512Mb DDR 400, A-XP 3200+ 2.2gHz, Haupp HVR-1600)
<Sharkonwheels> not doing anything else in the background
<MythbuntuGuest51> Hi I am having problems using a Diseqc switch.  I have 2 lnbs one on port 1 and the other on port 2.  the diseqc works fine in works but in myth I can only get it to work with port one of the switch.  Help anyone?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: HD or SD?
<Sharkonwheels> SD
<MythbuntuGuest51> not works, windows
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: should be good enough for SD, do you have restricted drivers for your video loaded?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: run top see what usage is like
<MythbuntuGuest51> !help
<Zinn> !help Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<Sharkonwheels> yep - ATI. sorry, video card is ATI Radeon 9550XL 256MB AGP 8X
<MythbuntuGuest51> !help !diseqc
<Sharkonwheels> using prop fglrx
<Zinn> !help !diseqc Use ! followed by a topic to get help on the topic (if it exists) example: !logs.  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].  For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi
<MythbuntuGuest51> !diseqc
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about diseqc
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest51: I can guarantee you he doesn't know that
<rhpot1991> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Sharkonwheels> crapola - hovering in the low 80% range
<Sharkonwheels> 82-85%  that normal, even using mpeg2? doesn't the HVR-1600 have onboard MPEG2?
<Sharkonwheels> I am using box-stock mythbuntu 8.10 - anything I should upgrade, ie, card fw file, cx18 driver, etc... ?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: my 1900+ runs 40% or so with SD
<rhpot1991> might want to check your playback profiles and make sure you are actually using fglrx
<MythbuntuGuest28> what is a good HD capture card for playing over the air HD with mythtv?
<rhpot1991> HDHR
<rhpot1991> MythbuntuGuest28: http://www.silicondust.com/
<MythbuntuGuest28> thanks, looks good
<MythbuntuGuest28> what is a good way to rip and reauthor, use windows tools or linux?
<MythbuntuGuest28> i have dvdshrink, dvddecryptor for windows
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot1991: setup>setup>tv settings>playback?
<Sharkonwheels> set it to PVR350, IVTV, same diff
<Sharkonwheels> (I have an HVR-1600, which elsewhere says to set it up as a PVR-350)
<Sharkonwheels> I don't see anywhere where you mention the video card driver
<JymmmEMC> Shadow__X: 512m seems low
<Shadow__X> wha
<JymmmEMC> sorry, for guy that left
<JymmmEMC> nick completion ftw
<Shadow__X> how about auto name completion xchat maemo linux
<Shadow__X> ftw
<Shadow__X> doesnt even work
<JymmmEMC> I started typing as he was just leaving
<JymmmEMC> you know how it is... all you sha* people look alike!
<Shadow__X> right
<Shadow__X> of course
<JymmmEMC> sha<tab> if there's more than one of ya, oh well =)
<andrboot> Hai
<andrboot> is this place less quiet? heh. anywho I have a shiney ATI RAge 128 Pro onboard :p how can i better video playback.. vesa is garbage
<andrboot> my tv struggles o.ol
<JymmmEMC> three chars (26^3) = 17K combinations... if ya can't find a unique nick in that not much I can say =)
<JymmmEMC> isn't there resitricted drivers for ati?
<Shadow__X> yes
<Shadow__X> fglrx
<andrboot> Shadow__X does that actually work for a ati-128 rage pro?
<Shadow__X> hmm
<Shadow__X> is that a laptop card
<Shadow__X> or is that just an old desktop one
<andrboot> server :p
<andrboot> Hp Ml sucker
<Shadow__X> p3?
<andrboot> p4
<andrboot> 3ghz
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot1991: if you're still around, I'm on the box itself now
<Shadow__X> still dont think its gonna work
<andrboot> Shadow__X crap
<Shadow__X> maybe mesa or just vesa
<andrboot> hmm.
<andrboot> damnit
<Shadow__X> whats wrong with vesa
<Shadow__X> thatll work
<andrboot> Shadow__X chew's cpu
<andrboot> can't want HDTv with that o.o
<Shadow__X> lol
<Shadow__X> go get a new gpu
<andrboot> Shadow__X can't no agp :p
<andrboot> its a server lol.
<Sharkonwheels> Issue: LiveTV/watch recordings is skippy. Using ATI proproetary driver (ATI Radeon 9550XL 356MB), Hauppauge HVR-1600, Athlon XP 3200+. Top shows 85%+ cpu use, so I gotta have something set wrong
<Sharkonwheels> er, 9550XL w/256MB
<andrboot> o.o
<andrboot> blech
<andrboot> going to give f* a go
<andrboot> gg
<andrboot> *fgrlx
<andrboot> o.o mirros so slow o.o
<JymmmEMC> Sharkonwheels: Didn't you say you only had 512MB ram?
<JymmmEMC> it's probably swapping out to hdd
<Sharkonwheels> yep - over 200mb available, says top, though
<Sharkonwheels> right now, mythtv open, I have 92mb free RAM according to top
<Sharkonwheels> swap shows 87MB of 1GB used
<Sharkonwheels> brb, rebooting
<Sharkonwheels> JymmmEMC: funny thing, is I have no issues using the FOSS video driver, but there's not TV-out on that for AMD
<Sharkonwheels> TV watching is fine, and fluid, recorded video is fine, as well
<JymmmEMC> Well using any swap imo is a bad thing. ram is cheap
<Sharkonwheels> CPU utilization is now 20-21% using the FOSS video driver
<Sharkonwheels> using the fgrlx, it goes to 80-85 cpu util
<JymmmEMC> toss in 2gb and see if things improve.
<Sharkonwheels> heh - got no DDR400 to toss in this box, unfortunately
<JymmmEMC> hit the store in the morning
<Sharkonwheels> just the (2) corsair XMS 256MB sticks I have in there
<JymmmEMC> return em and get 2x1gb
<Sharkonwheels> RAM can't be the prob, if it works fine using the FOSS driver, and skips using the fgrlx driver?
<Sharkonwheels> these (2) sticks I bought in 2003 - 'member, it's an Athlon XP 3200+!
<Sharkonwheels> this was a machine I had in the garage!
<JymmmEMC> great then 2x1gb will only be $30 or so
<JymmmEMC> steal ram from another box for testing
<JymmmEMC> it if fixes the issue, cheap solution
<n2mbuntu> I've just started with mythbuntu. I'm trying to make mythfrontend to start automatically after boot. And just that, does not need gdm starting, so I've disabled that.
<n2mbuntu> I've added 2 lines to /etc/event.d/tty7
<n2mbuntu> exec /bin/openvt -fwc 2 -- /bin/su - mythtv -c /usr/bin/startx
<n2mbuntu> console none
<n2mbuntu> and they start frontend after boot, but frontend is bitching about backend not running. And does not respond to keyboard. I have to ssh in and kill xinit program. Then it restarts and works
<n2mbuntu> How can I get it to work straight after boot, without killing anything?
<MythbuntuGuest78> is there a command to bring mythtv out of sleep...if i send an space bar command from ip it will wake the monitor, however i still get no video until i physically wake it will a keyboard.
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest78, did you try sending a down arrow?
<tgm4883> you should just be able to use your remote though?
<MythbuntuGuest78> i have not tried a down arrow...but i am using a touchpanel and sending the ip commands. I am not using an IR remote
<MythbuntuGuest78> sending a key down command did not work
<JymmmEMC> Is there a list of (diskless?) front ends by chance?
<MythbuntuGuest78> tgm4883, have any other ideas?
<MythbuntuGuest78> even the MyMote application for the iphone has the same problem in that it will not wake up the mythtv unless a video starts playing
<MythbuntuGuest78> actually that doesnt even work you get audio just no video
<ruben-> I specified "Medion MD1 NBC" in the mythbuntu control centre, I've found that /usr/share/lirc/remotes/atiusb/lircd.conf.atiusb contains a good configuration for my remote, how can I specify that specific remote?
<superm1> ruben-, modify /etc/lirc/lircd.conf to point the include at that
<ruben-> superm1: Just done that
<ruben-> IRW displays the correct buttons, but mythtv does not recognize it
<superm1> ruben-, rerun mythbuntu-lirc-generator then
<superm1> and it will make bindings for myth
<ruben-> When I press my video button on my remote it says: "000... 00 Videos medion"
<MythbuntuGuest45> Mythbuntu locks up on desktop manager when booting up.
<ruben-> in MythTV when I then press edit keys, it just says  "Waiting for key press" when I press the video button :s
<ruben-> superm1: any idea?
<superm1> ruben-, have you restarted mythfrontend since you ran the lirc generator?
<ruben-> superm1: yes
<superm1> it reads the input on startup
<superm1> MythbuntuGuest45, did you turn on the xfce splash?  heard it can cause problems
<superm1> ruben-, okay then double check in ~/.lirc/mythtv to make sure the video button is actually mapped
<ruben-> but "cat ~/.lirc/mythtv|grep -i video" gives nothing..
<superm1> yeah sometimes some buttons dont map out well generically
<ruben-> Should I just add it?
<superm1> ruben-, yeah that's probably your best bet
<superm1> just make sure you get the syntax right when you do
<ruben-> so in "button = " I just add "button = Videos" and in config "config = Videos" ?
<ruben-> superm1: Should I rerun something after changing the ~/.lirc/mythtv ?
<ruben-> omg
 * ruben- hugs superm1 
<superm1> works? :)
<ruben-> yea :)
<ruben-> girlfriend'll love this
<ruben-> now she has her own mediacenter-laptop with remote control :p
<superm1> ruben-, so now if you want to go above and beyond let me point you how to write a patch to fix this...
<superm1> ruben-, when you get a patch for it written, we can have it in 9.04
<ruben-> superm1: Let me know if I can help.. :)
<superm1> ruben-, well so how much of an understanding do you have about debian binary and source packages?
<superm1> ruben-, if not much, that's not a problem, I can help you come up with a patch just working on the already installed files
<Mostr> hi gang. anyone one with experience with an irblaster on a serial port?
<Mostr> hi gang. anyone one with experience with an irblaster on a serial port?
<msaul>  can anyone help me when I can't use LP/EP/SP when using mytharchive onto a single layer DVD?
<msaul>  I can burn the DVD when I select "Don't Re-encode', but ffmpeg errors when I select EP/LP/SP...
<msaul>  I'm using Mythbuntu 8.10 (Intrepid)
<msaul> I have tried most documentation, but at a loss what to do next... I would like to be able to use EP/LP to extend the capacity of my single layer DVD, and yet still be able to use front-end for mytharhive (i.e. not issue command line...)
<Mostr> hi gang. anyone one with experience with an irblaster on a serial port?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-17
<BassKozz> I setup a READ-ONLY samba share on my NAS box to share videos on my MythTV box, I went into my frontend and added the path to "Utilities/Setup>Setup>Media Settings>Videos Settings>General Settings>Directories that hold videos:" to "/var/lib/mythtv/videos/ : /media/{NAS samba share}/" Then I go back to the frontend's main menu and "Media Library>Watch Videos" still shows "No Videos"
<BassKozz> What am I doing wrong here? p.s. This share has multiple directories that contain video's (i.e. Movies, TV, Documentaries, etc...) I have no trouble playing the videos by navigating to them and opening them up in nautilus.
<rhpot1991> BassKozz: need to add them via the video manager in setup
<BassKozz> rhpot1991, thx, i'll check it out
<BassKozz> rhpot1991, nothing showing up in video manager either :(
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, did you allow read permissions for your MythTV daemon user?
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, not sure, how can I check?
<foxbuntu> ls -l on your samba share
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, usually best option is to add the mythtv group as owner
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, so: sudo chmod <uid>:mythtv /path/to/_smb_mount
<rhpot1991> mythtv:mythtv as the owner and 775 as the permissions is a good idea
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, not 775
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: since when?
<foxbuntu> unless its a dir
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, why add execute to video files?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: true
<foxbuntu> 775 on the root perhaps
<BassKozz>  should I run ?"sudo chmod <uid>:mythtv /path/to/_smb_mount"
<BassKozz> it's a read-only share neways
<rhpot1991> ya 775 on the dir
<rhpot1991> looks like 666 or 644 on the files
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, yes, obviously you need to replace the path and, uid with your username
<Mostr> hi gang. anyone one with experience with an irblaster on a serial port?
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, how do I find the uid for mythtv?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, its whatever user you setup originally at install
<BassKozz> ohh ok
<foxbuntu> you can user mythtv:mythtv, but i suggest using your own username
<foxbuntu> so, your_user:mythtv
<BassKozz> chmod: invalid mode: `basskozz:mythtv'
<rhpot1991> chown
<BassKozz> ohh yeah
<BassKozz> :p
<rhpot1991> looks like my videos are 644 owned by my user and that works fine
<rhpot1991> recordings are 666 owned by mythtv
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I think the permissions should be more like 661
<BassKozz> chown: changing ownership of `/media/nas_samba_share/': Input/output error
<msaul>  can anyone help me when I can't use LP/EP/SP when using mytharchive onto a single layer DVD?
<msaul>   I can burn the DVD when I select "Don't Re-encode', but ffmpeg errors when I select EP/LP/SP...
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: why 661? that doesn't make much sense
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, you probably need to change the way you have your samba server setup
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: why do I want anyone to execute but not read?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, read/write (owner) read/write (group) read (other)
<rhpot1991> or are you being a smart ass
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<BassKozz> ohh I know why, I have my smb.conf setup w/ username = basskozz, I need to add mythtv
<rhpot1991> 664 foxbuntu
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, oh right
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: looks like by default the videos are 666 and images are 644
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, sorry, wrong octets
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> octals
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, 664 works
<rhpot1991> thanks for saving me foxbuntu I was chmoding files 775 in my script
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yes, I only know because of all the times superm1 kicked my arse for doing it
<Zinn> foxbuntu: Please watch your language.
<foxbuntu> :)
<rhpot1991> heh
<foxbuntu> wow
<rhpot1991> hmmm when did I add that
<foxbuntu> ZInn knows arse?
<Zinn> foxbuntu: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> I think Daviey complained that we didn't catch british curses
<foxbuntu> thats really a birtish curse?
<rhpot1991> means ass in brit
<Zinn> rhpot1991: Please watch your language.
<rhpot1991> quiet zinn
<foxbuntu> I didnt know...
<foxbuntu> intresting
<foxbuntu> anyways
<foxbuntu> yes, only use 775 on dirs, and 664 on files (except exec files obviously)
<rhpot1991> !blank%
<Zinn> If you try to watch tv and are greeted with a blank screen and a return to the menu then please check the permissions on your recording directory.  It should be owned by mythtv:mythtv, have permissions of 775, and not be inside your home directory
<rhpot1991> ok thats good
<foxbuntu> yea
<foxbuntu> other than people should stay away from doing that chmod -R
<BassKozz> still not letting me chown :-(, shouldn't it still be accessible because permissions Others=Read ?
<Daviey> Grrrrrrrrrrr
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, not to change permissions if your samba share is setup read-only (not the files, the actual share on the server)
<foxbuntu> Daviey, ?
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, what do you mean?  The share on my NAS box is setup to share READ-ONLY, and I've mounted the share on my MythTV box using fstab
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, you say NAS, but is it a machine with shared storage, or an actual NAS? (people tend to interchange the terms)
<BassKozz> Ubuntu 8.10 machine w/ shared storage
<foxbuntu> so, box with storage, not NAS
<foxbuntu> :)
<BassKozz> yes :p
<BassKozz> it was easier to use "NAS" and "MYTHTV" to define the boxes as not on-in-the-same
<foxbuntu> ok, on that machine, you need to setup the share as read/write, then change the permissions as needed from the machine you mount it on
<BassKozz> *one-in-the-same
<BassKozz> ok... brb, Thx
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, sorry, not with me, my day job is a Network Engineer, so its hard for me to help when I dont know what you are talking about
<BassKozz> I assume I need to add a user 'mythtv' on my "box with storage", what should I set the password too?
<BassKozz> or leave it blank?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, no
<foxbuntu> as I said before, change the share from read-only, to read-write
<foxbuntu> then change the permissions from the machine you are mounting the share on
<BassKozz> ok... brb
<BassKozz> ok did all that now I am getting a new one: "chown: changing ownership of `/media/share/': Permission denied" before it said I/O error
<BassKozz> and I used sudo
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, hmm...been awhile since I delt with samba... BassKozz why not just setup a secondary BE on the other box and let mythtv do the work for you?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, a seoncdary BE can setup a storage group and then you dont have to mess with all of this
<BassKozz> That's a thought, I kinda wanted to keep mythtv off that box thou if at all possible... right now I am just experimenting with MythTV on a spare pc, when I am more comfortable w/it I will put it on there...
<BassKozz> here is my fstab line: //shareip/mythtv /media/share   smbfs  auto,credentials=/root/.credentials,uid=1000,umask=000,user   0 0
<BassKozz> where I've already set /root/.credentials to the proper user/pass
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, ah
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, you see something?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, you need to set that user to Owner will full permissions (of the actual files, from the machine hosting the files)
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, you jarred loose some more info
<BassKozz> ahh ok, I think I understand what your saying... brb...
<Mostr> anyone have experience with a serial ir blaster? mine seems to initialize, but doesn't want to change channels on my box.
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, that did the trick, now chown works, but still nothing is showing up in video manager :(
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, did you change the path of the video files in the setup for mythtv?
<BassKozz> Also "sudo chown basskozz:mythtv /media/share/" works but "sudo chown mythtv /media/share/" does not ?
<BassKozz> yeah, the path never changed
<BassKozz> I just umounted and remounted using mount -a
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, so you changed it from the default correct?
<BassKozz> What do you mean "changed from default"?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, what does this output: ls -l /media/
<Mostr> are there any utilities I can use to test the output of the irblaster? something like irw reads the remote sensor, so something for a blaster?
<BassKozz> http://pastebin.com/d6e217659
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, in the MythTV settings, the path for "Videos" defaults to /var/lib/mythtv/videos (iirc)
<foxbuntu> Mostr, google it, you'll find what you seek
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, yeah, mine is set to "/var/lib/mythtv/videos/ : /media/share/"
<Mostr> I've been googling, and in one post it says to disable the kernel support for the serial port, and in another it says not to.
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, I assume by share you mean "Movies"
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, or is this pastebin inside the share?
<BassKozz> correct pastebin inside the share
<foxbuntu> ah
<BassKozz> http://pastebin.com/d24e0b86e
<BassKozz> so multiple folders w/ various types (i.e. Movies, TV, Documentaries, Music)
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, well do this: sudo chown -R basskozz:mythtv /media/share/
<BassKozz> ok...
<foxbuntu> then set your videos folder to /media/share/Movies
<vizo1> tgm4883: u there?
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, did that, still a no-go, but the movies dir only contains other dir's of movies (DVD backups), not the actual media files
<BassKozz> so do I have to create one for each and every directory
<BassKozz> :-O
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, thats ok, MythTV will figure it out from there
<foxbuntu> ls -l /media/share/ again
<BassKozz> OK well, It still not showing up in the Video Manager :(
<BassKozz> ok...
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, you are going to Settings > Video Manager correct?
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, http://pastebin.com/d560edc01
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, that looks better
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, correct "Settings>Video Manager"
<foxbuntu> are you going out an back in each time?
<foxbuntu> it only checks on load
<foxbuntu> unless there is some refresh button I am not thinking of :)
<BassKozz> by "out an back" you mean closing out frontend, and reopening, then yes... but I am not shuting down the backend however
<foxbuntu> no no
<foxbuntu> you only have to go back to the menu
<foxbuntu> then back into video manager
<BassKozz> ohh, well I did both
<BassKozz> :p
<BassKozz> still nothing showing in video manager :(
<foxbuntu> ok, try running video manager, then run this and post the output: tail -n 50 /var/log/mythtv/mythbackend.log
<BassKozz> wait I think I got it...
<foxbuntu> ok...what did you change?
<BassKozz> I changed the "Directories that hold videos" from "/var/lib/mythtv/videos/ : /media/share/Movies" to just "/media/share/Movies" and now they are showing up :-D
<BassKozz> I wounder why the semi-colon isn't working?
<BassKozz> err "colon"
<BassKozz> the wiki said that should work: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/User_Manual:Detailed_configuration_Frontend
<foxbuntu> I havent tried it like that, but it should as far as i know
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> did you use spaces?
<foxbuntu> as you listed it in here?
<BassKozz> yup
<BassKozz> no_spaces ?
<foxbuntu> /var/lib/mythtv/videos/ : /media/share/Movies != /var/lib/mythtv/videos/:/media/share/Movies
<BassKozz> ahhh, ok, !DOH!
<BassKozz> !slap BassKozz for using spaces
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about slap BassKozz for using spaces
<tgm4883> vizo1, pong
<BassKozz> Thanks for your help foxbuntu :-D
<BassKozz> I really appreciate it
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, np
<vizo1> tgm4883: hey
<BassKozz> you-da-man ;-P
<vizo1> tgm4883: you have your mythvoda working yes?
<foxbuntu> BassKozz, once in awhile I figure it out
<tgm4883> vizo1, yea
<vizo1> mine keeps getting stuck at updating listing 40 %
<vizo1> then  some errors but I cant  read the screen it brings up cause it freezes
<vizo1> have to dump out of the front end  to go back to normal
<vizo1> any ideas
<vizo1> ?
<tgm4883> vizo1, start the frontend from the command line, but if I had to guess, its your hulu xml file
<tgm4883> something is wrong with it
<vizo1> sticking on Excuting : gethulu.pl
<vizo1> then nothing
<vizo1> I notice if I run gethulu.pl from command line
<vizo1> I get this
<vizo1> print() on closed filehandle MYTHMENU at /usr/local/bin/gethulu.pl line 35.
<tgm4883> strange
<vizo1> with differnt lines  over and over
<vizo1> http://www.hulu.com/adios-sabata
<vizo1> print() on closed filehandle MYTHMENU at /usr/local/bin/gethulu.pl line 35.
<vizo1> print() on closed filehandle MYTHMENU at /usr/local/bin/gethulu.pl line 51
<tgm4883> oh I think you are running it wrong
<tgm4883> don't you have to run
<tgm4883> gethulu.pl /path/to/xml
<BassKozz> foxbuntu, I am out, you have a great evening, and thank you again for all your help, bye
<vizo1> tgm4883: so I need to change that in the Setup?
<tgm4883> yea
<vizo1> ok I cant get to the mythvodka setup
<vizo1> now
<tgm4883> you were able to get there before?
<vizo1> is there a way to change the comand from a menu file or something?
<vizo1> when I first installed it
<vizo1> but now every tim I go into Mythvodka setup  that runs
<tgm4883> i'm not sure where it's kept
<tgm4883> it might be in the db, but I don't remember seeing it there
<vizo1> on my back end?
<tgm4883> well yea thats where the db usually is ;)
<vizo1> heh
<vizo1> I dont see it in the settings table
<vizo1> tgm4883: I found it in the settings table on the db
<vizo1> now I gotta figure how to edit it
<noinip> !help air2pc
<Zinn> !help air2pc For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<noinip> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<noinip> I'm looking for help on getting an Air2PC card going under Mythbuntu.
<perilousapricot> I'm getting a segfault on the most recent weekly build
<noinip> I downloaded and copied the dvb-febcm3510-01.fw to /lib/firmware/ and it is still not detecting my card after reboot.
<noinip> I"m pretty sure it's a rev 1 but I also followed the instructions for downloading the fw for the rev 2 card.  lscpi has no mention of the card.  Any help is appreciated.
<perilousapricot> is anyone having trouble installing mythbuntu-default-settings?
<vizo1> anyone any good at updatting mySQL tables?
<vizo1> nevermind
<vizo1> got it
<superm1> perilousapricot, on trunk or fixes?
<superm1> perilousapricot, and what version of ubuntu are you having trouble with MDS?
<superm1> noinip, if lspci is not mentioning the card, it's not on your PCI bus
<superm1> noinip, i'd reseat it if i were you
<superm1> i had though the firmware is normally shipped with ubuntu for those cards too (as in no work necessary for you)
<tritium> Is there no mythbuntu alpha 4?
<superm1> tritium, no, the archive broke at alpha 4
<superm1> tritium, unfortunately xubuntu thought a xfce 4.4 ->4.6 transition was a good idea
<superm1> you know like 2 days before a4
<superm1> tritium, you can grab dailies though
<superm1> everything is fixed now
<superm1> tritium, http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/
<tritium> superm1: thanks!
<superm1> tritium, np.  please catch bugs, particularly in the installer if you can :)
<tritium> I think I need the newest alsa to support my new motherboard's HDMI audio out.
<tritium> superm1: ok :)
<perilousapricot> superm1, /mythbuntu-default-settings_0.76-0ubuntu1_all.deb)
<tritium> The first thing I'll check for is if I can setup my ATSC card in the backend setup during the install.  In previous releases, I can't, and have to re-run the backend setup after install is complete.
<superm1> perilousapricot, so that would be jaunty then
<superm1> hmm lets see what happened
<perilousapricot> superm1, yeah
<perilousapricot> superm1, it just gives an
<superm1> perilousapricot, everything else can upgrade right?
<perilousapricot> yeah, everything else is up to date
<perilousapricot> superm1, it give a: dpkg: error processing mythbuntu-default-settings_0.76-0ubuntu1_all.deb (--install):
<perilousapricot>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<superm1> perilousapricot, interesting thing is it's only upgrades that are broke.  new disks are mastering fine...
<superm1> perilousapricot, did you submit a bug on this by chance already?
<perilousapricot> not yet
<perilousapricot> was gonna check in here first
<superm1> perilousapricot, okay let me see if anything stands out in the preinst
<superm1> you can look too if you want
<superm1> /var/lib/dpkg/info/mythbuntu-default-settings.preinst
<perilousapricot> http://pastebin.com/m7f3f6ec6
<superm1> hm nothing looks too crazy there
<perilousapricot> yeah..
<perilousapricot> one sec
<perilousapricot> gonna make tomorrow's lunch
<noinip> superml, thanks. I'll try that
<superm1> perilousapricot, oh it's a really silly error. i see it now
<Sharkonwheels> Still got video problem. Can't get TV-ou working, on either an ATI Radeon 9550XL, or Nvidia 6200. nvidia driver fails with "can't find device".
<Sharkonwheels> running mythbuntu 8.10, Athlon XP 3200+ (2.2gHz), 1.5GB/500GB/HVR-1600
<Sharkonwheels> ATI prop. driver stalls+skips, FOSS ATI driver has no TV-out. FOSS nvidia driver has garbage on TV-Out, 173/177 nvidia prop driver fail to init. card
<cann> is there a way to make a diskless frontend only use the image on the server and skip any client side changes ?
<cann> nm figured it out =)
<alexmwx>  hi, is there a howto for setting up a wintv-nova s dvb tv card? yes? where can i find it?
<MythbuntuGuest46> I have a mythvideo question.  I have mythvideo set up with the default settings.  what player is it using (mplayer is in the default command line of setup)  I rip my dvd's in iso format (default)  My issue is that I can play the iso files using the default modes of 2 remote frontends (ubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.04 (64)) but they wont play on my main mythbuntu machine (mythbuntu 8.10)  I have even tried to use the
<sirhc_> myth 0.21 'can't log in to database' also trying to set up storage dir's 'can't write to file ...' any pointers?
<dva> can I enable xvmc on nvidia mx440 on mythtv 0.21 and how?
<dva_> can I enable xvmc on nvidia mx440 on mythtv 0.21 and how?
<superm1> dva, i dont believe the mx440 supports xvmc
<superm1> you're best off posting on the forums though, as most the people appear to not know here
<superm1> !forums | dva
<Zinn> dva: The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<dva_> i tried forums but not lucky
<superm1> yeah it's an old card, so people likely dont have them sitting around and know for sure
<dva_> ... and nvidia claims geforce4 mx440 does support xvmc
<dva_> or purevideo
<superm1> purevideo != xvmc ..
<dva_> really? ok, but xorg.log says it is loaded
<superm1> xvmc is an X.org extension.  it gets loaded whether your hardware supports it or now
<superm1> *not
<dva_> ok. but it works with xine
<dva_> can i be sure that my card supports it?
<superm1> if you are sure it's using xvmc in xine (typically xxmc is what it's called with nvidia i thought in xine), then just setting it in mythtv options would just work
<dva_> tried in mythtv but > Desired video renderer 'xvmc-blit' not available
<dva_> using mythbuntu 8.10 and nvidia 96.... drivers
<superm1> well then doesn't that mean xvmc doesn't work?
<dva_> don't know. but it should work! it works with xine! i am going to cry. mythtv eats my processor time
<dva_> ~90%
<dva_> help, please
<dva_> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dva_> superm1?
<superm1> dva_, i can't help at all.  you can hang out and see if anyone else can assist at all, wait for a post to your forum posting, check in #mythtv-users for others to help or send a post to the mythtv-users mailing list.
<dva_> thx
<dva_> :)
<perilousapricot> superm1, you see the big from last night?
<superm1> perilousapricot, it should  be fixed today
<superm1> try an apt-get update/upgrade
<perilousapricot> sweet
<perilousapricot> let me vnc home real quick
<gizmobay> Is anyone here using the vdpau packages with the vdpau profile enabled? If so, when pulling up the EPG does the livetv preview work for you?
<fernando__> Hi ever one, im having some problem with my remote. im using the windows mce remote the came with my hauppauge PVR-150 MCE . i was reading online that the ir codes are diferent then other windows MCE remote.  i know the remote work fine becouse i using it on my vista home prem system in Media center. in the past with mythbuntu 7.x i just selected windows MCE remote (new) and it worked just fine..i also know the reseaver is wor
<fernando__> king becouse i can use the irblaster to change the channel on my cable box though mythtv.... any help would be nice...
<fernando__> thanks fernando
<perilousapricot> is the vdpau worth spending $60 on a new video card for?
<perilousapricot> or should I keep saving for an OTA hd tuner?
<superm1> perilousapricot, you can get them for cheaper than that i think
<tgm4883> is vdpau in .21 yet or are you going to run trunk?
<superm1> but yeah it will be worth it when a stable mythtv release supports it
<tgm4883> IIRC, mythbuntu isn't going to have it until 9.10
<tgm4883> theoritically
<rhpot1991> I vote get an HDHR :)
<rhpot1991> you can use it sooner, and then watch for vdpau cards on sale right before you need one
<tgm4883> is there any reason to use VDPAU if you don't have 1080p content?
<superm1> if you get an hd-pvr
<superm1> say if you've got satellite and want to watch hd..
<rhpot1991> still running trunk though
<rhpot1991> the digital transition is overrated anyways
<tgm4883> superm1, so that would be no?
<tgm4883> or are you saying that the hd-pvr outputs 1080i content that I need vdpau for?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: did I tell you 24 sucks yet today?
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, not yet
<rhpot1991> I don't know why I waste my time with it anymore
<tgm4883> but then again I could have missed it
<tgm4883> we don't take no 24 haters in here
<tgm4883> ;)
<rhpot1991> may as well just keep watching season one and painting faces over the people, would be the same story
<tgm4883> am I going to have to kick you again?
<rhpot1991> maybe
<tgm4883> i'll do it punk ;)
<rhpot1991> !stab tgm4883
 * Zinn stabs tgm4883 with a rusty spork.
<superm1> tgm4883, the streams the hd-pvr outputs are mpeg4
<superm1> takes a bit more cpu than mpeg2 streams
<tgm4883> superm1, ah
<tgm4883> ok, that makes sense then
<tgm4883> 1080p?
<superm1> well or GPU if you are vdpau'ified
<superm1> i dunno if it can do 1080p, dont follow the specs that well
<superm1> might want to ask foxbuntu if he ever gets on bip
<perilousapricot> I'm running trunk
<perilousapricot> hey, superm1 , have another package glitch for you
<perilousapricot> Setting up mythexport (1.0.7-0ubuntu1) ...
<perilousapricot> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/share/mythtv/mythexport/video/mythexport': File exists
<superm1> rhpot1991, ^ :)
<superm1> there's a bug filed on that one already
<superm1> bug 330624
<Zinn> Bug 330624 in mythexport (Ubuntu) "package mythexport 1.0.7-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: Unterprozess post-installation script gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/330624
<superm1> oh wait that's a little bit different
<superm1> looks like there are two bugs related to symbolic links then maybe
<rhpot1991> its the same issue I think
<rhpot1991> different symlinks
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: thats the location you put in when it asked you where you wanted to store things right?
 * rhpot1991 was sloppy with those I guess
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, I don't think I put in anything specifically
<foxbuntu> superm1, NEVER!
<perilousapricot> but, it does seem like a weird symlink problem because if I remove it, it gets mad at another file which is in a symlinked directory or something
<rhpot1991> ya there is another one that happens later, the one in that bug
<perilousapricot> cool
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: if you want to force it to install you can make sure the symlinks on lines 30-32 here don't exist: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythexport/jaunty-mythimport/annotate/head%3A/debian/mythexport.postinst
<rhpot1991> I should be pushing a new version tonight once all my new functionality is in there
<noinip> superml, Thanks.  I guess after everything my PCI card wasn't seated well enough.  I'm getting channels now ;)
<superm1> noinip, great.  odds are your firmware was fine too then from the beginning
<superm1> everyone always forgets the easy solutions :)
<noinip> yeah, Now I'm just upset my indoor antenna isn't strong enough to get all the channels.  Guess I need a better one but at least I'm on my way and over that first stumbling block.
<gizmobay> Does the EPG livetv preview work with vdpau packages or is it just me?
<superm1> gizmobay, if you are having issues with EPG livetv preview with vdpau in  trunk, file them as bugs upstream at svn.mythtv.org
<superm1> gizmobay, if you are referring to the hacky -fixes packages someone put together with vdpau, they're not supported by us, talk to those people
<gizmobay> I'm using the avenard packages. I'll contact them just wondered if anyone else was using them and saw the same thing
<perilousapricot> mannnnn, it's complicated to make myth transcode into a sensible h264 format to put on my ipod
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: if you clean up those symlink errors mythexport can do it for you :)
<rhpot1991> I can fix them and push to the testing ppa in a bit
<perilousapricot> can I finagle it to transcode and not export?
<perilousapricot> the h264 files are much smaller :)
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: you'd want to replace your current recording with the h264?
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, yeah, I don't have a ton of harddrive space
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, and this is all analog SD anyway
<rhpot1991> in theory you could, but it doesn't do it out of the box
<rhpot1991> also keep in mind the res on the ipod is smaller than your recording
<perilousapricot> can't the ipod do up to 640x480?
<rhpot1991> depends which one
<perilousapricot> which I guess is a little less than NTSC
<perilousapricot> I have a newer one
<rhpot1991> classic does less than that IIRC
<rhpot1991> touch?
<perilousapricot> touch, even
<perilousapricot> yeah
<perilousapricot> I have a pretty long commute
<perilousapricot> and a lot of downtime during the day
<rhpot1991> yep 640x480
<rhpot1991> http://www.apple.com/ipodtouch/specs.html
<perilousapricot> so, it'd be neat to have the recordings transcoded over to that format, and then hacking on that rss.php file to make a podcast that itunes would import
<rhpot1991> in order to replace them all you'd need to do is build a wrapper script to remove the one one after the export and change the file name in the recorded table in the database
<rhpot1991> now I'm not sure how nice things in mythtv will play with that file
<rhpot1991> internal player/mythweb/etc
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: my recommendation would be to buy a bigger hard drive, they are cheap anymore :)
<rhpot1991> unless you want to test that out and let me know how it works
<perilousapricot> well, the harddrive isn't so much a big deal, I'd just like to be able to carry my TV with me, and having a copy for the iPod and one for myth seems kinda silly
<perilousapricot> :)
<fernando__> hay is any one out their using the hauppauge MCE remote
<perilousapricot> I have a microsoft one, sorry
<fernando__> are you have any problams with getting it to work?
<perilousapricot> nope, it's working great for me
<fernando__> i used the mythbuntu config program and set it their but  it does not work. did you do any thing else to make your work....
<perilousapricot> when I did it, it worked okay
<perilousapricot> there's a command you can try on the command line that'll help you debug
<perilousapricot> but I can't think of what it is okay
<fernando__> is it irw
<perilousapricot> perhaps, I'm at work  so I don't have my machine in front of me
<fernando__> ok thanks for the help , but when i use irw it came back up with blank...
<perilousapricot> hmmmm
<perilousapricot> sorry, if you're arohund when I get home, I'll take a peek
<fernando__> im using it on my vista pc and the remote is working ok.. do you think vista might of upgraded the firmware on it?? so i cant use it in linux??
<perilousapricot> what's the interface?
<perilousapricot> and I doubt it
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: do you want me to push a fixed version to the testing ppa?  A lot of things will be changing with it in the next few days I have added a lot of functionality that is waiting to be pushed when its all completed
<perilousapricot> no, that's cool man
<perilousapricot> I'll just wait till it filters up to the weekly-build tests
<fernando__> its the usb receiver with the Hauppauge mce remote. http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MCE_Remote#Windows_Vista_MCE_Remote     it is the 5th remote from the left shown on the page
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: I'll try to remember and let you know when it gets pushed out there
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, thanks
<perilousapricot> fernando__, if you unplug/replug it, do you get anything out of syslog?
<fernando__> where do i get the log from .. i know it works becouse im able to use the ir blaster that come off the receiver and that is working just fine in myth..
<noinip> fernando__ I was just setting that up today but only got as far as it being detected.
<noinip> let me find that page
<fernando__> thanks you..
<sirhc_> ok .. i have completely screw something up.. my frontend cant connect to the database and i am obviously misunderstanding the storage dirs part. also with 0.21 how important is it to set a new partition? i thought that is why there are srorage dir's now.
<noinip> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957959
<noinip> That is what I'm following now to get my remote working.  I think we are talking about the same one.  I'm to the point where if I run irw that I'm getting input.
<noinip> Just have to get it going with mythtv...
<sirhc_> when i start backend - error .. can't connect to database
<fernando__> thanks you im making the changes to the system now.....
<sirhc_> during frontend setup i get to the last step .. set up storage dirs .. i created dirs and put the path in myth setup .. error - cant write to file ..
<sirhc_> anyone have any ideas?
<fernando__> i know the sql password is stored in the /home/mythtv/.mythtv folder in the config file..
<sirhc_> requote.. sorry it says "cannot create a file bla bla bla//.test - directory is not writeable
<sirhc_> i am going to have to fix the storage dirs first because that is where my box is stuck and only options are "fix problems" "yes please" "or no i know what i'm doing" and i obviously don't know what i'm doing...
<sirhc_> i created dir /home/mythtv/RecDir then inside that i made /DefaultREC and /LiveTV - was that right?
<Gnea> I'm having a problem with audio on my Ubuntu 8.10 system - audio works for other apps just fine, but mythtv isn't catching any audio, neither when I watch TV or try to record anything, it's simply not there. I have everything pointed to ALSA and running kernel 2.6.27-12-generic. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this because it's never happened before..
<Gnea> I have checked mixer settings and nothing is muted and is turned up to an audible degree, speakers are connected firmly
<sirhc_> was it working before? in mythtv? or is this a new install?
<yojimbo-san> My XFCE desktop won't login; pauses at "starting the desktop manager". There are 50 gnome-power-manager, 52 update-notifier and 237 jockey-gtk processes running!! killing them doesn't seem to help, reboots don't help, deleting ~/.gnome* didn't help ... what can I do next??
<gizmobay> Anyone know how to change the apache listening port? I changed the value in ports.conf then restarted apache2 but it doesn't take. The router has been setup to forward the port.
<rhpot1991> gizmobay: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<rhpot1991> and prob the Vhost in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default
<gizmobay> thanks rhpot1991, I missed the 000-default change
<rhpot1991> np gizmobay
<Gnea> sirhc_: yes, it was working just fine
<gizmobay> vlc handles digest auth now. Nice
<sirhc_> hmm thats weird.. want a wierder one? my audio is suddenly doing its own thing .. the video is about 3 sec delay and the audio stays on no matter what, to the last channel tunned. example .. rewind live tv and the audio keeps right on going. exit mythtv frontend, still have audio.
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> sirhc_: zombie process eating cpu cycles?
<sirhc_> running tvtime reset the audo to a new channel (the one tunned on tvtime) and they match perfect, no delay
<Gnea> not sure if tvtime works with my card... it's a HVR-1600
<sirhc_> well i am alarmed by the status screen... reported "RAM 248 total 243 used" box has 512M RAM ???
<Gnea> what does the free command report?
<sirhc_> hmm.. same thing .. 3264 free
<Gnea> sure it's not reading swap?
<sirhc_> swap : 738948  216488  522460
<Gnea> weird
<Gnea> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Gnea> 2009-02-17 17:14:04.333 AudioOutput Warning: Mixer attach error -2: No such file or directory Check Mixer Name in Setup: '/dev/mixer'
<Gnea> o.O
<Gnea> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 0 2009-02-17 15:07 /dev/mixer
<Gnea> that makes no sense, at all, whatsoever. it says there's no /dev/mixer, and yet, according to ls, it exists. and yes, I'm part of the audio group.
<perilousapricot> I'm gtting a weird error with mythtv-status not finding the disk space percentage
<perilousapricot> --verbose shows it's having a problem with DBI connecting to the database?
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: does it show anything useful?
<rhpot1991> like recordings and such
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-18
<perilousapricot> yeah, it shows all the recordings
<perilousapricot> just the disk usage isn't there
<perilousapricot> http://pastebin.com/dff7b919
<perilousapricot> is the output
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, sorry, see above, I forgot to quote your name
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: do a ls -la ~/.mythtv/config.xml
<perilousapricot> it's empty
<perilousapricot> -rw-r--r-- 1 amelo amelo 0 2009-02-17 14:08 /home/amelo/.mythtv/config.xml
<rhpot1991> that is weird
<rhpot1991> have you run the frontend as this user?
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: that file should have the db connection info in it, and mythtv-status looks for that.  If you run the frontend as that user then it should populate it, if you aren't going to be running the frontend as that user then make a symlink to /etc/mythtv/config.xml instead
<perilousapricot> I'm running the frontend as a user right now
<rhpot1991> the user who ran mythtv-status there though?
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: each user had their own home directory, and the perl mythtv bindings expect that config file to live there for whoever it is running as
<perilousapricot> same user
<perilousapricot> the same user that's running the frontend is running mythtv-status
<rhpot1991> hmmm did you do upnp backend by chance?
<perilousapricot> I'm pretty use I manually entered it so that it would work with the ipod touch remote application'
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: thats weird, try this (if you can), close the frontend then delete that file and then relaunch the frontend
<perilousapricot> k, 2 seconds
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: this is from the weekly builds right?
<perilousapricot> yes
<perilousapricot> okay, redid it, the config.xml got populated, but the mythtv-status is still incorrect
<dashcloud> any ideas why mythweb is suddenly timing out instantly? (I remember installing the php updates recently, and I think it stopped working around that time)
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: same as the pastebin you did or different?
<perilousapricot> the dbi connection error isn't there
<perilousapricot> a couple things different, let me repaste
<rhpot1991> ok
<nOStahl> hi guys. im trying to do svideo out to my tv but its all black and white any idea's  where to start looking to get this fixed?
<perilousapricot> http://pastebin.com/d7002b536
<perilousapricot> n0stahl - is it distorted otherwise
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: do a locate config.xml and pastebin that
<perilousapricot> http://pastebin.com/d67e2682f
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: verify that /root/.mythtv/config.xml has something in it
<rhpot1991> and then run mythtv-status without the verbose
<rhpot1991> I think that weird line is debugging stuffs
<perilousapricot> the /root/mythtv/config.xml is from an older version when that machine had a different ip address
<rhpot1991> maybe not actually
<perilousapricot> mythtv-status gives this still:
<perilousapricot> Total Disk Space: Total space is __drive_total_total__ MB, with __drive_total_used__ MB used (unknown)
<perilousapricot> Total Disk Space: Total space is 102,350 MB, with 74,594 MB used (72.9%)
<perilousapricot> but not the debug lines
<perilousapricot> wait, it still is giving the debug lines
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: is /root/.mythtv/config.xml a symlink or the actual file?
<perilousapricot> it's a real file
<rhpot1991> I don't see an /etc/mythtv/config.xml in here, see if that exists
<rhpot1991> so you dropped that there at some point?
<perilousapricot> I didn't do it manually
<perilousapricot> there's a mysql.txt but no config.xml in /etc/mythtv
<rhpot1991> do a dpkg -l mythtv
<rhpot1991> get me the full version of that
<perilousapricot> do you mean with a wildcard?
<perilousapricot> or with just 'mythtv'
<rhpot1991> just mythtv should be enough
<nOStahl> perilousapricot it is not distorted at all
<perilousapricot> ||/ Name                    Version                 Description
<perilousapricot> +++-=======================-=======================-==============================================================
<perilousapricot> ii  mythtv                  0.21.0+trunk19951-0ubun A personal video recorder application (client and server)
<tgm4883> wtf?
<tgm4883> 0.21.0+trunk19951-0ubun
<perilousapricot> I guess it cut it off
<tgm4883> so is that .21 or .22?
<perilousapricot> .22
<rhpot1991> wait how is it .22?
<nOStahl> perilousapricot its not distorted at all just black and white. what should i do
<rhpot1991> ah trunk
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, one second
<rhpot1991> that would explain it
<rhpot1991> my config.xml change is in fixes not in trunk
<perilousapricot> yeah, it's the trunk, there's not an official .22 tagged yet
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, ahhhh
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: ok so you gotta do some crap by hand now
<rhpot1991> copy that config.xml out of your ~/.mythtv dir into /ec/mythtv/
<rhpot1991> then symlink from /.root/.mythtv/ to it
<rhpot1991> and from /home/mythtv/.mythtv/
<perilousapricot> okay
<perilousapricot> one sec
<rhpot1991> I'll talk to superm1 and see about getting those changes in there or not
<perilousapricot> waiiiiit
<rhpot1991> heh, take your time
<perilousapricot> I'm on the wrong machine
<perilousapricot> wait, I as on the right one
<perilousapricot> ssh gets confusing
<perilousapricot> no dice, rhpot1991
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: no dice how
<rhpot1991> still have some stuff to do
<perilousapricot> no dice as in there was no change
<perilousapricot> I'm not concerned though, i was just letting you know in case it needed to be fixed
<rhpot1991> do sudo /etc/cron.daily/mythtv-status
<perilousapricot> no output
<rhpot1991> wont be any
<rhpot1991> it regenerates some of the info
<rhpot1991> now run mythtv-status again
<perilousapricot> same
<dashcloud> anyone have an idea where I can find the things mentioned in this error message?  Unknown: Cannot use both zlib.output_compression and output_handler together!! in <b>Unknown</b> on line <b>0</b><br />
<perilousapricot> dashcloud, somewhere beneath /etc/php5
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: verify that the info in /.root/.mythtv/config.xml is the same as ~/.mythtv/config.xml ?
<perilousapricot> those are php configuration options
<nOStahl> hrmm looks like i need to add some lines to xorg.conf?
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, what video card do you have?
<nOStahl> intel graphics
<dashcloud> perilousapricot: thanks
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, diff says they're the same
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, hmm, I don't know about that
<rhpot1991> perilousapricot: you may have found a bug then
<nOStahl> i've had it doing color in the past
<nOStahl> it was a year ago heh
<rhpot1991> I'd file a bug report on it
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, it may actually be a problem with your cable if you're using svideo
<rhpot1991> all the info is there though, so its usable at least
<perilousapricot> svideo has a separate connector for the color information
<perilousapricot> rhpot1991, yeah
<nOStahl> its not the cable
<nOStahl> its a good cable
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, how do you know? :)
<nOStahl> cause i tested it :)
<thegrumpygnome> hello, I m running 8.10 on a new install on a dc530 (3.0 ghz) pc.  the movie onthe lcd looks fine but on the geforce (128mb) tv out card it skips frames.
<thegrumpygnome> I've tried finding the info on the wiki but came up with nothing for my problem
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, if you run the frontend in a console, do you get any error messages?
<thegrumpygnome> hi.  well, I would have to change something some where and frankly I have no idea how to get it into that mode
<perilousapricot> run
<thegrumpygnome> what would you suggest?
<nOStahl> perilousapricot what should i set it to
<perilousapricot> mythfrontend -w -geometry 640x480
<thegrumpygnome> should I remote in to do it or exit the app?
<perilousapricot> you should exit the app
<perilousapricot> and then do it from the console
<thegrumpygnome> ok give me 2
<thegrumpygnome> I see tear lines
<thegrumpygnome> if things change too quickly on both the monitor and TV
<thegrumpygnome> which is what I saw on the TV
<thegrumpygnome> but for errors I woul have to stop the screen and look at the console I imagine
<perilousapricot> well, do whatever it does that makes your screen go wrong, then go back and look for errors
<thegrumpygnome> found it.  whole page.  give me a sec to write it down... basically it says it can't run in 1024x768more
<thegrumpygnome> mode
<nOStahl> how do i get to a term after i ctrl alt backspace in mythbuntu
<thegrumpygnome> What I understand from this  is that the card won't support the refresh rate the Xserver is attempting to configure it for.  And that is fine, how can I tell it to drop to 800x600 for now until I can upgrade the card?
<thegrumpygnome> Load the propritery drivers?
<thegrumpygnome> the last time i did that and dropped the resolution it still dropped frames (pausing then moving then pausing), rather annoying.
<dashcloud> this is really confusing- I'm getting the error I posted above despite both of those options being off and/or null
<thegrumpygnome> would a 256mb card work?  or do you have a recomendation for a card that is best suited for this system?
<dashcloud> is there somewhere else I should look other than /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini ?
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot, this was for you. sorry.
<nOStahl> how do i exit to term
<thegrumpygnome> nostahl, type exit
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, you should be able to
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, are you running the right driver?
<nOStahl> i type it in the login window?
<thegrumpygnome> nostahl disregard what I said!  I thought you wanted to exit the window.
<nOStahl> np heh
<nOStahl> i want to run X -configure
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot I loaded the recomended driver during install
<nOStahl> but i gotta get out of x
<thegrumpygnome> nostahl check with perilousapricot.
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, hit ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a console
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot I'll reload the driver and see.  What tv out card would you recomnetd
<perilousapricot> then login and do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, your card should be fine
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, what's the card?
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, I have a ancient card that's working fine
<nOStahl> it says x is still running
<thegrumpygnome> I'm gonna pull it now and let you know.  It was a low end card to fix a 2nd monitor need for work.  And just becuase it will 1280x1024 on windows doesn't mean it will in linux.  We don't run heavy graphics : )
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, you don't need to do that
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, so you have 2 video cards in?
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot I understand.
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot yes.
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, look through /var/log/xorg.0.log
<perilousapricot> or something like that
<thegrumpygnome> haupagge 150 and the card I have  pull to let you know what it is.
<perilousapricot> it should enumerate it
<thegrumpygnome> Ok, I will do that!
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, or do a lspci -v and it'll tell what cards are plugged in
<nOStahl> perilous that dosnt kill the x server
<nOStahl> its still running
<perilousapricot> you did a gdm stop?
<perilousapricot> do a sudo killall X
<nOStahl> just did it :)
<perilousapricot> you need to be logged out of your X session first so it's at the username window
<nOStahl> aye
<nOStahl> k just reconfigured x
<nOStahl> sucessfuly
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot THAnks!  the card is from  Jaton corp.  Bus master is 66mhz medium device select latency 64
<thegrumpygnome> capbilities (access denide)
<thegrumpygnome> kernel modules nvidia, nvidiafb
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, you have to do it as sudo
<thegrumpygnome> lol
<thegrumpygnome> OK
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, to get around the access denied
<perilousapricot> :)
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot well it didn't reveal much!  Capabilities now reveal [60] power management ver. 2   : ))
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, I'm looking for the model name
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot I'm blind!  geforce mx4000
<perilousapricot> mx400?
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot  no, it says geforce4  mx4000
<perilousapricot> oh, geforce 4
<perilousapricot> it should be okay
<perilousapricot> what's your processsor?
<thegrumpygnome> 3.0 ghz
<perilousapricot> oh, that should totally be more than enough
<thegrumpygnome> yah.
<nOStahl> back
<Sharkonwheels> FYI - my prob with the Nvidia 6200 saying i had no card. Like a dummy I hadn't checked /var/log/messages, and it was full of "out of vmalloc" errors
<Sharkonwheels> now the card works fine, mythbuntu is rocking on TV-out, now just gotta wait an hour for it to finish recording, and i'll drop a 2nd tuner in (Pinnacle PCTV HD PCI)
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot I checked the xorg.0.log and did not find anything unusual in the way of errors.  In fact the list of modes  supported are up to 1280x1024.
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot So I'm not sure what to make of it.
<perilousapricot> there's a nvidia-configuration program somethiing or another
<perilousapricot> try look it up in apt-cache search
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot there is an option for that in the nvidia section.  BUT... when I load and run that the tv out is wrong.
<thegrumpygnome> I'll try again
<perilousapricot> yeah, make sure to save the xorg.conf
<Sharkonwheels> think it's nvidia-settings in /usr/bin
<Sharkonwheels> or nvidia-xconfig also in /usr/bin if you're looking for the tool to auto-mod the xorg.conf
<perilousapricot> I think it might dong up because his other card is an intel
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot and Sharkonwheels; I am running the open source it seems and not the propietary drivers.
<nOStahl> gah none of these fixes are working
<thegrumpygnome> tho last time I did it still tore
<nOStahl> i've had it working last year heh
<nOStahl> grrr
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, there was a change in the last little bit if you're on jaunty that killed the drivers
<thegrumpygnome> pffff  what's the command to determine which version I have??
<Sharkonwheels> I couldn't get TVOut using open source vid drivers on my ATI Radeon 9550XL, and the TV-Out on the GF6200 looked ATROCIOUS without using drivers
<Sharkonwheels> version of what?
<thegrumpygnome> ubuntu
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, dpkg --list | grep nvidia
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot; hope this means something to you... dpkg --list | grep nvidia
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-173-modaliases                     173.14.12-1-0ubuntu4                  Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-177-kernel-source                  177.80-0ubuntu2                       NVIDIA binary kernel module source
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-177-modaliases                     177.80-0ubuntu2                       Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-71-modaliases                      71.86.04-0ubuntu10                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-96-modaliases                      96.43.05-0ubuntu10                    Modaliases for the NVIDIA binary X.Org drive
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-common                             0.2.4                                 Find obsolete NVIDIA drivers
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-glx-177                            177.80-0ubuntu2                       NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<thegrumpygnome> ii  nvidia-settings                           177.78-0ubuntu2                       Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driv
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, you should be able to use the 'nvidia' driver instead of the nv driver
<Sharkonwheels> grumpy: cat /etc/*-release
<thegrumpygnome> ok.  so in a terminal  I can just run nvidia-sttings and it will configure x?
<perilousapricot> should
<thegrumpygnome> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<thegrumpygnome> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.10
<thegrumpygnome> DISTRIB_CODENAME=intrepid
<thegrumpygnome> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.10"
<Sharkonwheels> nvidia-settings is the pop-up X-based settings manager
<Sharkonwheels> it won't run in a terminal window, with no X
<Sharkonwheels> If you need to config the xorg.conf for the proprietary nvidia driver, then use nvidia-xconfig
<Sharkonwheels> backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf first
<rhpot1991> !pastebin | thegrumpygnome
<Zinn> thegrumpygnome: when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot1991: got the box working! had to get an Nvidia 6200-based XFX card, though.
<Sharkonwheels> cpu util is super-low, TV-out works awesome, and it's rocking! Gonna add a 2nd tuner in about an hour, and see how that goes
<Sharkonwheels> However, I DID swap out the RAM on that Athlon XP from 512MB to 1.5GB
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: cool, using XvMC or no?
<Sharkonwheels> Hmm....how do i find out? I config'd the back-end to use the PVR-x50, and i set the playback profiles to CPU--
<Sharkonwheels> that was set to ivtv, and XvMC
<Sharkonwheels> watching TV, cpu util is like 10-15% !
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: normally you will have monochrome menus when it is in use
<Sharkonwheels> like the standard MythTVmenus? or the pop-up while watching TV?
<rhpot1991> the ones that come up while watching tv
<thegrumpygnome> I gotta remember how to enable root again!  arg!
<rhpot1991> thegrumpygnome: why?
<rhpot1991> just use sudo?
<Sharkonwheels> 1991: the pop-up menu itself in mono text, but the highlighting bar (shows waht you have selected) is green
<thegrumpygnome> I did and it doesn't like my password.  I should reboot.  anyway I use winscp remotely to rename files.  you have to understand I am behind a firewall  and the port to the mythbox is not open to anywhere but the internal lan
<thegrumpygnome> it can't even update unless I reneable it to go outside
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/XvMC
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: if you have good performance without it then you don't really need it, but just keep it in mind
<Sharkonwheels> tx for that....brb...gonna read that link :)
<rhpot1991> I believe in CPU-- it has an entry for it at certain resolutions, I had to play around with it on my low end box (only use it for HD though)
<Sharkonwheels> yea - still trying to figure out those playback profiles. I don't understand what all of the settings, for example the CPU--, are for. the resolution looks repeated twice to me...
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: what it does is goes down through them in order and the first one that matches your video it uses
<rhpot1991> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Playback_profiles
<rhpot1991> that kinda explains it
<rhpot1991> I'd prob try out slim or cpu+ first, if you aren't using XvMC
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot / Sharkonwheels  well guys that didn't work. did sudo nvidia-settings.  indicated that all went as it should but when I restart the xserver, even restart the system, when I try to use the nvidia configuration gui it says that it is not configured in x
<thegrumpygnome> tried it several times
<thegrumpygnome> I'm stumped.
<thegrumpygnome> I did backu p the configuration before hand so that much is safe.
<Sharkonwheels> grumpy: I missed the original explanation of your problem..can u please repeat? I had an issue with my nvidia, in that when X came up, it claimed there was no nvidia board present - is this similar?
<Sharkonwheels> 1991: is there a limit to the number of tuners one can install/use under MythTV?
<thegrumpygnome> yes iam !  hang on a sec.  I'll retreive the info...
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: dunno, 8 comes to mind but that might be old or I could be completely making it up.  I think anymore there is no limit
<Sharkonwheels> long as it ain't 3-4 I'm good  :) I bought a few at circuit city, because they're 40% off, so the HVR-1600 is like $59, and the pinnacle PCTV PCI is like $43
<thegrumpygnome> Sharkonwheels  I m running 8.10 on a new install on a dc530 (3.0 ghz) pc.  the movie onthe lcd looks fine but on the geforce4 mx4000 (128mb) tv out card it skips frames.
<Sharkonwheels> OK - you sure it's using the proprietary driver?
<Sharkonwheels> for exmaple, on the mythbuntu desktop, and you go to the menu, go to System, and run the Nvidia Config program?
<thegrumpygnome> Sharkonwheels  No.  IT is not.  It is runnign the open source drivers.  and while the tv out is great.  it drops frams and tears.  Previous install used propritary drivers and could not obtain 1024 and still dropped frames.  hope Im not too cryptic abou this.
<thegrumpygnome> per your and perilousapricot suggestions I tried to load the propietary drivers but it won't take
<perilousapricot> wait
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: ya you can do that many, I have 7 and have heard of people having more than that
<perilousapricot> are you trying to use both the intel board and the nvidia board at the same time?
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot no.  the nvidia shut off the intel board  the nvidia card has both vga out and tv out (btw)
<perilousapricot> okay
<perilousapricot> so you have everything plugged into the nvidia board?
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot  Yep
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot  I don't know if I mentioned but I am also running 1gb of ram incase that comes up.
<thegrumpygnome> I know more is better but that will have to wait until the next upgrade : ))
<Sharkonwheels> mine ran fine on 512MB  :)
<Sharkonwheels> grumpy - you have only the TV-out port in use?
<perilousapricot> you don't really need it
<perilousapricot> the vram
<perilousapricot> so it works vine on the regular TV, but not the TV out
<perilousapricot> ...regular monitor
<Sharkonwheels> yep - I bought the 1.5GB because it cost me $45. If this works out for me (which it has) then this machine will go to my kids, and I'm gonna build a mythtv-specific machine
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, I'm not sure
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, I've not done this before
<perilousapricot> nOStahl, with the video card you have
<nOStahl> i cant wait to build a duo core atom mini itx myth box
<Sharkonwheels> grumpy - did you try using the prop drivers, and then editing the modes in the xorg.conf file?
<Sharkonwheels> n0Stahl: will a DC atom have the necessary horsepower? I was thinking about that...
<nOStahl> aye it does
<Sharkonwheels> but most of them use the standard Intel onboard gfx
<nOStahl> i can play 1080p on my eeepc 901
<nOStahl> it has a single core atom 1.6 gig
<Sharkonwheels> hmm...quite an idea....there's some really nifty super-small atom-based boxes out there...
<Sharkonwheels> shuttle has some neat small ones!
<nOStahl> i want to build one to host my sites and serve me media heh
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot "so it works vine on the regular TV, but not the TV out"  no right now it is tearing on both.  Just not as noticable on the monitor as you dont' see as meany frames dropped.  but it is there.  I couldn't load the prpriatary drivers either.  as I stated above.
<thegrumpygnome> sorry for the mispelling but I am getting a bit tired.
<thegrumpygnome> ... and it will only get worse!
<Sharkonwheels> did you try the prop. drivers, and then editing the xorg.conf to manually set the mode, and manually set TV-Out?
<thegrumpygnome> Sharkonwheels: "grumpy - you have only the TV-out port in use?""  no, I have both in use.  does it make a difference?  once everything is working proper the omitor will go away.
<thegrumpygnome> BTW how do you turn off the screen saver?
<perilousapricot> thegrumpygnome, did yuo install mythbuntu-desktop
<perilousapricot> there's a session with all that setup
<thegrumpygnome> I did a default install
<thegrumpygnome> so I think the answer is yes
<perilousapricot> are your window borders black?
<thegrumpygnome> because this is a new install and I did not update the system that could be some of my problem.
<thegrumpygnome> Yes
<thegrumpygnome> they are black
<thegrumpygnome> which I do like!
<perilousapricot> :)
<perilousapricot> one sec
<thegrumpygnome> well te system is up to date now and when I try to launch the nvidia utility it still says its not configure in x.conf
<thegrumpygnome> ok, no prob
<thegrumpygnome> perilousapricot  Sharkonwheels  well guys 4:30 is coming quickly.  I' ll pick this back up antoher time.  Thanks for th e help
<yojimbo-san> Can I get compiz running with my mythbuntu desktop?
<yojimbo-san> I've installed the compizconfig-settings-manager, but changes I make in these seem to be ignored (i.e. they are reverted next time I run the program) and of course none of them seem to actually do anything ...
<yojimbo-san> I have the nvidia driver 177 enabled and running, so that isn't my problem ... :-)
<Sharkonwheels> installed the Pinnacle PCTV PCI card - looks like sh!t compared to the Hauppauge HVR-1600
<Sharkonwheels> has "noise" at the very top of the screen
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: just a tad bit on the top?
<Sharkonwheels> yep. actually, some commercials come out OK, and use almost the entire screen.
<Sharkonwheels> for example, it's recording Star Trek Enterprise right now, and I went to 'watch rec" and it looked like sh!t
<Sharkonwheels> a geico commercial came on, and it used the entire height of the screen so it was only a tad bit, then went back to ST:ENT and looked like hell again
<Zinn> Sharkonwheels: Please watch your language.
<Sharkonwheels> my bad
<Sharkonwheels> looked like junk?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: its not uncommon for some channels to to have some crap on the top
<Sharkonwheels> hmm...even though it looks fine on the HVR-1600?
<Sharkonwheels> mebbe I should go back and get 1-2 more HVR-1600's... at $57 they're a steal, yes?
<Sharkonwheels> heh, I'd have 2 spare remotes, too :)
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Overscan
<rhpot1991> that should explain the situation pretty well
<yojimbo-san> ah. x.comg had "lost" the Extensions / Composite / Enabled setting ...
<yojimbo-san> and ccsm needs to be run as root ...
<vizo1> hrmm cant seem to install libdvdread4. anyone ever see this before?
<yojimbo-san> vizo1: and the error messages are ... ?
<vizo1>  mencoder: Depends: libdvdread4 (>= 4.1.3) but it is not installable
<vizo1>             Depends: libx264-64 (>= 1:0.svn20080917) but it is not installable
<noinip> anyone use vmware server and know off the top of their head where the .vmdk is stored?
<Sharkonwheels> I seem to recall it was under one of the folders in the user dir
<Sharkonwheels> do an 'updatedb' then 'locate vmdk'
<Sharkonwheels> should list all the vmdk's on the system
<noinip> awesome thanks
<yojimbo-san> vizo1: are you mixing repositories up somehow?
<noinip> that worked like a charm thanks again
<vizo1> yojimbo-san: I dont think so
<Sharkonwheels> np
<vizo1> how can I check
<yojimbo-san> generally you only get that if you're trying to install a package that isn't compatible with your normal system sources
<yojimbo-san> cat /etc/apt/sources.list -- put it in the pastebin
<vizo1> yojimbo-san: http://pastebin.ca/1340746
<yojimbo-san> at a guess, it looks like that ppa.launchpad.net line is causing a problem ...
<yojimbo-san> I don't think saying "univiverse" at the end helps ...  :-) a typo perhaps?
<yojimbo-san> try fixing that word to be just "universe", then run 'sudo apt-get update', then retry your packaje install
<vizo1> hrm Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/rvm4000/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/univese/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404
<vizo1> ok
<yojimbo-san> still a typo :-)
<vizo1> fah
<Sharkonwheels> heh - rebooted, and my tuners got reversed. now PCTV is video0, HVR is video1
<vizo1> ok now getting a gpg error?
<Sharkonwheels> wasn't even worth saving the $10-15 getting the PCTV instead of the HVR-1600!
<yojimbo-san> vizo1: cool, there needs to be a gpg key imported in order to use a new repository
<yojimbo-san> I suspect you haven't found the best instructionf for this repository :-)
<vizo1> yeah
<yojimbo-san> what's the error about gpg?
<yojimbo-san> does is have a NO_PUBKEY line?
<yojimbo-san> I think http://forums.remote-exploit.org/showthread.php?t=20145 may help ...
<yojimbo-san> wget http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/public.gpg
<yojimbo-san> sudo apt-key add public.gpg
<yojimbo-san> of course I'm assuming that's the right key ... however a bit of searching suggests thats only the key for ppa.launchpad.net/kb9vqf, and not rvm4000
<yojimbo-san> ahah! vizo1 you should read https://launchpad.net/~rvm4000/+archive/ppa
<yojimbo-san> sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com  0B52FE61EE82122FE7A67AB7E59C0010A8CC3A52
<yojimbo-san> vizo1: is that working for you?
<vizo1> well the apt list is fixed
<vizo1> still no joy on mencoder tho
<yojimbo-san> same error?
<vizo1> yah
<vizo1> weird
<yojimbo-san> try 'aptitude show mencoder' -- it will tell you which repository it's supposed to be coming from
<yojimbo-san> mine is version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 Section: multiverse/graphics
<yojimbo-san> and I don't dfepend on libdvdread4 ...
<yojimbo-san> looks like i do have libdvdread3 however
<yojimbo-san> sadly however, I have to go now, so I can't help with the problem much more :-)
<yojimbo-san> good luck!
<vizo1> thanks tho
<Sharkonwheels> all broken now...nothing works...no recording, no Watch TV  :(
<Sharkonwheels> 1991 u still around?
<Sharkonwheels> added a 2nd tuner (Pinnacle PCTV PCI 800i) to the original HVR-1600
<Sharkonwheels> devices got flipped around (HVR was video0, now video1). redid back-end setup, nada
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: there is some way of dealing with that but I don't know it off the top of my head sorry
<rhpot1991> check the forums
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<rhpot1991> off to bed for me, good luck Sharkonwheels
<Sharkonwheels> tx man - all the help is appreciated
<CRXLPY> I thought it would be nice to start using the weekly trunk builds. After using it I now decide to downgrade to the weekly fixes builds(0.21). after starting the downgrade, I am reminded that there is no going back, once one has moved to the trunk repo. what have I just done to my system?
<Shadow__X> did ya backup the db
<Shadow__X> lol
<CRXLPY> not recently
<CRXLPY> I just changed the source back to the trunk repo and did an upgrade. i seem to have lost no ground
<CRXLPY> that is good
<CRXLPY> well now I am back to the issue I was trying to fix. Mytharchive and mythvideo complain that they are not compatible with the installed libraries
<CRXLPY> this is an issue I had before I shuffled repos a few minutes ago
<CRXLPY> the other pluginsa may also have this issue, but these are the only plugins I care about
<ball> WOOHOO!
<ball> For the back-end, should I use Mythbuntu, or Ubuntu Server with MythTV?
<Shadow__X> either is fine just depends how lazy you are
<Shadow__X> and what the main function of the server will be
<ball> Shadow__X: PVR and general media silo
<Shadow__X> easier just to use mythbuntu
<Shadow__X> but you can do either
<Shadow__X> i am off
<jduggan> hey guys
<jduggan> in mythweb in mythbuntu, the option to stream asx - in windows media player what codec do i need for that?
<jduggan> says it cant find it?
<jduggan> or shall i use vlc etc?
<gizmobay> Anyone here using mythvodka notice that the hulu streams are busted?
<gizmobay> Starting today
<tgm4883> gizmobay, are they busted or are yours busted?
<gizmobay> mine are busted
<tgm4883> did you re-run the xml generator?
<gizmobay> I didn't change anything so I figure others are busted
<gizmobay> it ran with the cron job last night
<tgm4883> errors in the log?
<gizmobay> I ran the command from a terminal and it said not found
<gizmobay> http 404
<tgm4883> which command?
<gizmobay> /usr/bin/hulu feed/name /var/tmp/partial.mov
<tgm4883> feed/name?
<gizmobay> sorry running two computers with an A/B switch
<gizmobay> /usr/bin/hulu http://www.hulu.com/watch/56559 /var/tmp/iplayerdump.partial.mov
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> and so it begins ;)
<gizmobay> Yours works?
<tgm4883> nope
<tgm4883> they changed the link
<tgm4883> the hulu script needs updated now
<gizmobay> Okay, I figured that was going to happen
<gizmobay> eventually
<gizmobay> thanks for doing the package
<noinip> Anyone have an issue where channels fail to lock after a reboot?  Once I rerun backend setup everything starts working again.  I've read a few things that suggest stopping and starting the backend after reboot fixes it but doing that everytime isn't going to work out for me.
<gizmobay> Analog or HD?
<noinip> HD I guess
<noinip> No channels work at all
<noinip> but it's an ATSC tuner
<gizmobay> any errors in the log files?
<noinip> <shrugs>
<noinip> I don't know where those would be
<gizmobay> utilities/setup -> mythbuntu logs
<noinip> Not that I can see
<noinip> at least nothing that didn't get resolved.  Like it tried to connect to the backend for about 30 seconds before it finally did
<gizmobay> Is your HD OTA?
<gizmobay> ovet the air
<noinip> yes
<gizmobay> Does it not just get a channel lock or does it go blank?
<noinip> actually since it worked just then maybe it just needs more time to load.  or maybe it's because it was the second time I opened the frontend
<noinip> no channel lock
<noinip> 0$ signal
<noinip> 0%
<gizmobay> hmm, i'm using ota HD with a Kworld ATSC-110 and I haven't seen the issue you describe
<gizmobay> except once when I had a loose connection
<noinip> strange,  I'll have to look closer when I have more time.  I'm trying to get this all set up and get rid of the cable so I'm pretty green when it comes to all of this.
<gizmobay> what kind of card is it?
<noinip> I know enough to run apt-get install xchat under mythbuntu and come here though so I guess that's a pretty good start ;)
<gizmobay> what king of tuner card do you have
<noinip> It's an Air2PC
<noinip> Ver 1 I think
<gizmobay> do you have dvb-fe-bcm3510-01.fw installed?
<noinip> yes I do
<noinip> I"m able to tune to channels after rerunning mythtvbackendsetup
<gizmobay> hmm, i've run out of ideas
<noinip> it's only after rebooting does it seem to not work
<noinip> and I think restarting the frontend fixes it
<gizmobay> that's a pain
<caucmyth> hello
<caucmyth> how do i stream tv?
<aliby> caucmyth: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=ubuntu%20mythtv%20streaming
<caucmyth> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=partner-pub-1841856653263547%3Aeizsrb-eis2&ie=UTF-8&sa=Search&q=ubuntu%2520mythtv%2520streaming lol
<caucmyth> i have installed mythbuntu
<caucmyth> and configured the tv tuner
<caucmyth> now if i want to watch tv should i use mythtv fronend?
<caucmyth> *frontend
<noinip> restart and it should launch the front end for you
<caucmyth> whatever mythtv frontend's "watch tv" doesnt work
<caucmyth> ok restarting now :)
<MythbuntuGuest83> hello guys
<MythbuntuGuest83> need some help
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<MythbuntuGuest83> i installed mythbuntu 8.10 and internet is not working
<MythbuntuGuest83> searching the forum , but solution not working
<MythbuntuGuest83> anyone
<aliby> MythbuntuGuest83 have you checked to make sure the cable is plugged in?
<MythbuntuGuest83> yes cable is working
<MythbuntuGuest83> i got ipadres
<MythbuntuGuest83> but just cannot acces internet
<MythbuntuGuest83> or ping the router
<tgm4883> MythbuntuGuest83, you have an ip address but can't ping the router?
<tgm4883> whats the ip address?
<MythbuntuGuest83> 192.168.2.19
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-19
<noinip> Anyone know how I can ask to have a nick dropped so I can register it?
<pinion> excuse my newbness but how do I find my backend password for connecting from other computers?
<rhpot1991> pinion: /etc/mythtv/mysql.txt
<pinion> thanks
<pinion> can I change that right here or will it jack everything up
<rhpot1991> don't change it there
<rhpot1991> !mysql | pinion
<Zinn> pinion: If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<rhpot1991> if you need to change it you can follow that
<pinion> awesome thanks!
<pinion> So my goal with this is to have vmware server running freenas which is a NAS os and have that store the majority of my files.  I'd like all my recording to have the commercials stripped out and then moved over to a directory on that virtual server.  I'm not quite sure how all this is going to work yet but I'd like to set up the disk for the virtual machine.  How much space should I leave to mythbuntu for the recording a
<pinion> nd transcoding?
<pinion> And would it be best to format that partition as XFS even though UFS is what is most stable, supported, and known to work?
<nOStahl> heyey guys
<nOStahl> how's everyone tonight
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot: you there?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: I'm around but I'm very busy so my responses will be slow
<Sharkonwheels> np - got the other 3 HVR-1600's today - box is running awesome.
<Sharkonwheels> Just wanted to reach out and say thanks! Did have a quickie question on XvMC, though...
<rhpot1991> cool, whats the question?
<Sharkonwheels> is XvMC *ONLY* a hardware solution? In other words, u said when XvMC was running, my screen stuff would be mono, which it now is.
<Sharkonwheels> But, does that guarantee it's using the hardware, ie, is XvMV *ONLY* hardware-based MC?
<rhpot1991> ya it uses hardware on the video card
<Sharkonwheels> I see in the mythfrontend logs it's looking for "NV44 Texture" as the diskplay, so am I correct in assuming it's working using the GF6200 hardware MC?
<Sharkonwheels> no chance it's doing "software" XvMC, correct? XvMC is a hardware-thing?
<rhpot1991> ya, if you are seeing monochrome menus then its on
<rhpot1991> once its on its on, there is no kinda on or anything
<Sharkonwheels> but there's no such thing as software/cpu-based XvMC - it's either the GPU, or it doesn't turn on, correct? Just making sure I don;t have something set wrong, and end up using the CPU for XvMC instead of the GPU. Sounds like XvMC is GPU-only, though, and not doable in s/w
<rhpot1991> ya its just a driver talking to the hardware
<rhpot1991> and it uses a chip on the hardware to offload the work that would normally be done by software
<Sharkonwheels> I set mine to "XVOpenGL" which is what the options say to set for NVidia, but the logs show that failing, and it goes to xv-blit
<Sharkonwheels> then I see themessages about NV44 Textures
<rhpot1991> I've never heard of using that
<Sharkonwheels> as the renderer
<rhpot1991> what you do is add that whatever.so file
<rhpot1991> libXvMCNVIDIA_dynamic.so.1
<rhpot1991> in /etc/X11/XvMCConfig
<Sharkonwheels> <sigh>
 * Sharkonwheels needs to learn to read pages COMPLETELY
<rhpot1991> heh
<rhpot1991> ya most of the good nvidia stuff on that page is at the bottom I think
<rhpot1991> Option          "XvmcUsesTextures"      "true" in the device section
<rhpot1991> and I think thats about all of it
<rhpot1991> I'd show you this xorg.conf but its pretty hacked up cause that TV is a pain
<Sharkonwheels> hrm... why does that XvMC page say to set XvMCUserTextures to false? says it's required for Chromakey?
<Sharkonwheels> Option "XvmcUsesTextures" "false"  # necessary for color Chromakey OSD)
<rhpot1991> your card is too new for that anyways
<rhpot1991> thats for the 4xxx series, they can do color menus while using XvMC
<Sharkonwheels> ahh... changing that option requires reboot? or just X restart?
<rhpot1991> should be ok with X I think
<Sharkonwheels> log says "Ack! Disabling chromakey OSD we can't use chromakey OSD if chromakeying is not supported"
<Sharkonwheels> msg said "xvmc-opengl not available - codec "MPEG2-IDCT" makes "xvmc-blit" available - using xvmc-blit instead
<Sharkonwheels> VideoOutputXv: XvMC adapter name: "NV17 Video Texture"
<Sharkonwheels> this is from 'tail -f /var/log/messages/mythtv/mythtvfrontend.log'
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: I think you can safely ignore those
<Sharkonwheels> I'm using the 180.29 drivers (latest) could that be an issue?
<perilousapricot> hey, superm1 I don't know if you're the one that handles these things but the mythmusic plugin on the weekly builds is built against the wrong libmyth? or at least that's what it's complaining about
<superm1> perilousapricot, fixes or trunk?
<perilousapricot> trunk
<perilousapricot>  0.21.0+trunk19693-0ubuntu0+mythbuntu1
<superm1> perilousapricot, tonight there is a new trunk build.  if the problems persist after it, we'll have fresh build logs to see what goes wrong
<superm1> i'm guessing it was an inconsistency with last week's build
<perilousapricot> superm1, cool, I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow
<MythbuntuGuest20> i have a question for a friend i'm on the phone with: can you set up one Myth box and access it from anywhere in the home network?
<Roracle> even from Windows machines?
<tgm4883> yes, on window machines you will need the windows client and you won't have the full experience
<tgm4883> but it will work
<Roracle> so you don't have to have each one plugged into the cable, just have it access the network then?
<tgm4883> right, the backend server will contain the tv cards, then you watch tv on other systems
<tgm4883> like a laptop
<Roracle> from the way you put it, i was wondering if the windows client just has less features or is it not as stable?
<Roracle> can the client be used on the same system as the server?
<tgm4883> yes client/server can be same machine
<tgm4883> the windows client is fine, but you only get to watch recordings, if you use the beta client you get live tv.  You do not get movies, music, or any of the other plugins
<Roracle> awesome, i've never done this before, but i wanna help him set it up.  i'm good at following directions so i'll try to not bother you guys, lol
<asphere> Is the WinMyth project over at sourceforge the recommended windows frontend?
<tgm4883> no
<tgm4883> or maybe it is
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> it's on the live cd
<tgm4883> sec let me look it up
<asphere> sforge files look old
<tgm4883> I know the version we ship is 4.1, and that 5.0 has live tv and is in beta last I checked
<tgm4883> http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/
<tgm4883> thats looking old though too now :(
<asphere> t/y
<tgm4883> 9.04 may be the last release we ship that player with
<tgm4883> yea, if we can add the native windows port of the frontend to the live disk, we will probably ship that
<tgm4883> but we haven't done any testing on that yet, so that at least 9.10 if not later
<asphere> I was sure I saw something about a windows frontend poking around my 8.10 install last night. Not finding it now
<tgm4883> well the windows frontend doesn't get installed on linux machines
<tgm4883> I think you can see it if you look at the contents of the ISO
<tgm4883> but it shouldn't be on your computer
<asphere> ...ah, oh, here's what I found on my linux install: /usr/share/doc/mythtv-backend/contrib/Win32 ... now to find that iso
<asphere> I had never even plugged that ISO into an MS box. Came right up and offered to install windows frontend. awesome. t/y
<tgm4883> asphere, you are right, there is some windows port stuff in the install.  Thats the script to install the native windows port.
<tgm4883> i'm going to test that port out now
<MythbuntuGuest45> Hello, I'm having a few issues with a brand new mythbuntu 8.10 install. I am unable to record tv. I've tried going in from the frontend (on same machine as the backend) as well as mythweb. It will act like its going to schedule but when I look under upcoming recordings its empty.
<asphere> I'm going have to have play around with MythTV Player some more to get it to work. But I think I prefer the MythWeb interface on an ms box anyway
<tgm4883> asphere, i've checked into it, we can't ship the windows port
<tgm4883> well, we can't ship the dependencies for it
<tgm4883> !logs | MythbuntuGuest45
<Zinn> MythbuntuGuest45: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<Gnea> grrr, I still can't get any sound out of this tv card...
<MythbuntuGuest45> tgm4883 my logs are on their way, sorry to keep you waiting
<MythbuntuGuest45> tgm4883: here are my logs http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f82a117c
<bond007be> hello
<bond007be> need some help fixing mythtv and xml settings for belgium
<bond007be> anyone
<rhpot1991> asphere: is there something wrong with the mythtv player that ships on the iso?
<bond007be> hello
<asphere> rhpot1991, When I tried it, it installed fine and well, and the UI listed all my recordings, but then when I went to play a video, it froze.
<asphere> May not be the software fault though. Let me try disable firewall and see if it goes
<asphere> rhpot1991, OK... it plays video but it's currently unwatchable either due to buffering problems or my network not being up to speed...
<asphere> ...every 5 seconds or so it pauses and rebuffers. Network should be running 100Mb and I can stream video smooth between the same 2 machines from MythWeb
<rhpot1991> asphere: could try searching/posting here http://www.sudu.dk/mythtvplayer/forum/
<asphere> ...it's not a firewall thing. I turned it back on and the same. Player gets frozen on hi-def content. Lower-rez stuff gets thru but with long buffering pauses
<asphere> t/y
<mavric> mythbuntu cannont connect to server, a common problem, which i have not been able to solve using google
<mavric> "cannot connect to database"
<rhpot1991> !mysql
<Zinn> If you are having problems connecting to your mysql database, you can perform the following to reconfigure it: 1. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 (pay attention to the root password you set, you will need it for the next step) 2. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3. sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-common
<mavric> ty
<mavric>  $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythtv-database 3
<mavric>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                 [ OK ]
<mavric> Package `3' is not installed and no info is available.
<rhpot1991> why are you typing 3 there?
<mavric> ahhh lol, i got it now
 * tgm4883 smacks head
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, maybe there should be quotes around commands
<mavric> maybe i need to install winderz mce lol
<mavric> very strange application, that is impossible to get running unless your a programmer
<rhpot1991> ok then...
<tgm4883> wtf?
<tgm4883> i'm already not in a good mood
<tgm4883> I might ban someone
<tgm4883> just give me a reason
<rhpot1991> !stab everyone
 * Zinn stabs everyone with a rusty spork.
 * rhpot1991 isn't in a good mood today either
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, you can't stab everyone
<rhpot1991> why not?
<tgm4883> for instance, you still love al gore right?
<tgm4883> and michael moore?
<rhpot1991> heh
<tgm4883> kees, I was told to bug you (and by bug, I mean ask politely) what the proper solution to fixing the problem where multiple tuners will switch places at a reboot
<tgm4883> you aren't around right now, so you can pm me with a response when you get back
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: I think Sharkonwheels was having that issue so tell him if you find out and he is around later
<rhpot1991> should learn zinn the solution
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, were IIRC there are some workarounds
<tgm4883> but kees knows the proper way to do it
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-20
<kees> tgm4883: look in /dev/v4l/by-path  (if it exists)  that should list the various tuners by physical location
<kees> tgm4883: if you don't have that, add something like /etc/udev/rules.d/65-video-capture-names.rules:
<kees> ACTION!="add", GOTO="video_capture_names_end"
<kees> SUBSYSTEM!="video4linux", GOTO="video_capture_names_end"
<kees> KERNEL=="video[0-9]", ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x7063", ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0x3000", SYMLINK+="video-pchdtv"
<kees> KERNEL=="video[0-9]", ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x0070", ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0x4009", SYMLINK+="video-pvr250"
<kees> KERNEL=="video[0-9]", ATTRS{subsystem_vendor}=="0x0070", ATTRS{subsystem_device}=="0x8003", SYMLINK+="video-pvr150"
<kees> LABEL="video_capture_names_end"
<kees> where the vendor and device map to your devices
<CRXLPY> I am using the trunk repo for mythtv. I have not been able to use mytharchive for some time. It instructs me to recompile the plugin after a make distclean.....
<CRXLPY> is mytharchive not current with trunk yet, or did I miss something silly?
<pteague> i'm getting ready to build a new front end... i'm wondering if i go with intrepid if the front end will still work with my hardy back end ?
<foxbuntu> pteague, should as long as your running Myth .21 on both
<pteague> k, wasn't sure as i currently only have 1 box with intrepid installed so far... & it's an old 1 i discovered most of the ram in it was bad when i repurposed it...  so not sure what packages intrepid has for mythtv yet
<pteague> back end has 0.21.0+fixes18207-0ubuntu4
<pteague> hmm... any issues with the 64bit ? or is it still if you don't need it don't bother?
<foxbuntu> pteague, it hasnt been that for a long time
<foxbuntu> pteague, I use 64 on all my 64 hardware
<foxbuntu> pteague, you should have no problems with Myth between intrepid and hardy
<pteague> k, just wondering... i'm running 64bit on my desktop & usually don't have issues... just on occasion i get people that tell me all the problems with 64bit ;)
<foxbuntu> pteague, 64bit windows perhaps :)
<pteague> lol
<cdg> howdy. -- Anyone on who knows anything about the Antec Fusion VFD?
<foxbuntu> cdg, VFD or LCD?
<cdg> VFD
<cdg> and Silver if that matters
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> cdg, what is the problem, silver pretty much work ootb
<cdg> just got the case and trying to get the display to work.  When I power it on the entire display lights up (I can see all of the icons etc)
<cdg> and it stays like that.
<foxbuntu> cdg, you need to install LCDproc
<cdg> I have the LCDproc from the 8.10 repos
<cdg> and I see this from dmesg
<foxbuntu> cdg, then select the Soundgrpah Imon ir/LCD in MCC
<cdg> ok that may be the part I am missing
<cdg> what is MCC?
<foxbuntu> cdg, Mythbuntu Control Centre
<cdg> ok
<cdg> just in case this helps I see this from dmesg:
<cdg>  lirc_imon: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedia IR/VFD w/imon pad2keys patch, v0.3p2k
<foxbuntu> thats the one
<cdg> then I see:  lirc_imon: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>
<foxbuntu> yup
<foxbuntu> cdg, sounds like you have the driver already loaded
<cdg> yep
<cdg> however I never see the "found IMON device" message
<foxbuntu> cdg, not sure why, but for someone reason, first time setup, shut the machine down, and flip the power switch on the PSU until the VFD goes dark, then power it back up
<cdg> I read something similar to that on the antec site
<foxbuntu> cdg, ls /dev/lirc*
<cdg> ls: cannot access /dev/lirc*: No such file or directory
<foxbuntu> you should see /dev/lirc0
<cdg> I don't see that
<cdg> obviously :)
<foxbuntu> hmm
<foxbuntu> lets see
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> use the hardware conf from my wiki
<foxbuntu> !antec black
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about antec black
<foxbuntu> !antec%
<Zinn> If you are having trouble setting up the LCD on the Antec Fusion v2 Black or its other integrated devices, check out this Wiki Article: http://wiki.foxmediasystems.com/index.php/Antec_Fusion_v2_Black_LCD
<cdg> thanks!
<foxbuntu> the hardware.conf section applies
<foxbuntu> the rest wont
<cdg> ok
<cdg> ok I got it
<foxbuntu> sudo /etc/init.d/restart lirc
<foxbuntu> dmesg | grep lirc_imon
<foxbuntu> ls /dev/lirc*
<cdg> dmesg output:
<cdg> [  777.989765] lirc_imon: Driver for Soundgraph iMON MultiMedia IR/VFD w/imon pad2keys patch, v0.3p2k
<cdg> [  777.989772] lirc_imon: Venky Raju <dev@venky.ws>
<cdg> [  777.989809] usbcore: registered new interface driver lirc_imon
<cdg> ls output:
<cdg> /dev/lircd
<cdg> that seems much better
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> you also need to update your LCDd.conf
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /ect/LCDd.conf
<cdg> ok
<foxbuntu> change the driver from Driver=curses to Driver=imon (iirc) look in the notes to make sure
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<cdg> ok
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/LCDd restart
<cdg> did it
<foxbuntu> dmesg | grep LCDd
<cdg> nothing
<foxbuntu> that might not work...im not sure what it shows up as off hand
<foxbuntu> try the power off thing now
<cdg> ok
<cdg> let me fire up my irc client on my other computer
<foxbuntu> k
<cdg2> ok im rebooting my box now
<cdg2> or really shutting it down
<foxbuntu> did you take the power away?
<foxbuntu> oh ok
<foxbuntu> you have to flip the switch to get the VFD to shut off
<cdg2> yeah I just unplugged the power cable
<foxbuntu> ok
<cdg2> ok so should I power it back on?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> as it boots up, if its all setup correctly, you will get LCDproc server on the VFD
<cdg2> ok it is booting now and the display is on
<foxbuntu> it will be close to the end of the boot that it should start to display something
<cdg2> nope
<cdg2> still the same.  everything on the display is on
<foxbuntu> lsusb
<cdg> Bus 004 Device 003: ID 15c2:0038 SoundGraph Inc.
<cdg> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 413c:2105 Dell Computer Corp.
<cdg> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<cdg> Bus 003 Device 002: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc.
<cdg> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<cdg> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<cdg> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> ls /dev/lirc*
<cdg> /dev/lircd
<foxbuntu> ls /dev/lcd*
<cdg> ls /dev/lcd*
<cdg> oops
<cdg> ls: cannot access /dev/lcd*: No such file or directory
<foxbuntu> oh duh
<foxbuntu> there is a modprobe option you are missing
<foxbuntu> let me find it quick
<cdg> cool
<foxbuntu> ok
<foxbuntu> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/options
<cdg> ok
<foxbuntu> then add these lines:
<foxbuntu> # Set lirc_imon option to use LCD device
<foxbuntu> options lirc_imon is_lcd=1
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<cdg> k
<foxbuntu> ls /dev/lcd*
<cdg> ls: cannot access /dev/lcd*: No such file or directory
<foxbuntu> hrm
<foxbuntu> usually dont have any problems with the Silver case
<cdg> just my luck :)
<foxbuntu> must be slightly different hardware
<cdg> I was worried I wired the VFD incorrectly
<foxbuntu> doubtful
<cdg> that is good to know
<foxbuntu> its key'd
<foxbuntu> you say it has icons?
<foxbuntu> on the display
<foxbuntu> it sounds more like the LCD rather than the VFD
<cdg> yeah I see "music", movie, etc across the top
<foxbuntu> I wonder if Antec switched from the VFD on the silver cased
<cdg> any way to tell for sure?
<cdg> im looking at the manual
<foxbuntu> the product number on the device...
<cdg> I don't see anything on the outside except for antec
<foxbuntu> no, the product number for the device was in the lsusb output you gave me earlier, I already looked it up, it is indeed the VFD
<foxbuntu> just a different version of it
<cdg> oh ok
<cdg> does that mean I am sailing in uncharted waters?
<foxbuntu> you could try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install lirc-modules-source
<foxbuntu> cdg, naw, I see other people that have accomplished it
<foxbuntu> cdg, Antec just has quite a few version of the hardware variants floating around
<cdg> well that is good to know
<cdg> I am getting the source now
<cdg> got it
<foxbuntu_laptop> cdg, send it again, I lost connection
<cdg> ok.  I have the lirc-modules-source installed
<foxbuntu_laptop> k
<foxbuntu_laptop> cdg, then sudo apt-cache policy lirc
<cdg> ok
<cdg> did you want to see the output?
<foxbuntu_laptop> yes
<cdg> lirc:
<cdg>   Installed: 0.8.3-0ubuntu2
<cdg>   Candidate: 0.8.3-0ubuntu2
<cdg>   Version table:
<cdg>  *** 0.8.3-0ubuntu2 0
<cdg>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe Packages
<cdg>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<foxbuntu_laptop> ok
<foxbuntu_laptop> sudo /etc/init.d/lirc restart
<foxbuntu_laptop> ls /dev/lirc*
<cdg> /dev/lircd
<foxbuntu_laptop> hmm
<Shadow__X> foxbuntu_laptop, are you familiar with tsocks
<foxbuntu_laptop> cdg, I have to leave, however: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1041258 might be helpful, also you need to get /dev/lirc0 and /dev/lcd0 to show up to get it working
<foxbuntu_laptop> Shadow__X, nope
<cdg> ok.  Thanks so much for all of your help
<Shadow__X> k thanks anyway
<foxbuntu_laptop> cdg, no problem, gl
<cdg> thanks!
<tqft> anyone else having trouble with nuvexport
<frozenskunk> Hello all! Would anyone have an idea why mythbuntu 8.10 runs very slowly on a box that has run previous versions of mythbuntu as well as knoppmyth just fine? I have noticed that if I run top from a terminal window, my CPU wait time is almost always above 90%
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-21
<tritium> It appears as though nvidia-glx was supported in the ubuntu jaunty alpha4 release, so I'm guessing the latest daily builds of mythbuntu support nvidia-glx?
<SpicyLemon> I have a mythbuntu install with a Pinnacle PCTV card (internal).  When I watch TV, the sound is wonky.  When watching a divx it's fine. TV recordings sound the same as live TV.  The sound isn't a constant hum, it sort of sounds like all voices and sounds are more metallic.  I've tried messing with alsamixer but couldn't get rid of it.  I've also tried different coax cables.  Anyone have any ideas?
<tritium> partitioner seems to be stuck in today's daily build
<SpicyLemon> *I'm not completely new to using linux but this is the first linux box I've owned.
<Sharkonwheels> Q: If I have a bunch of scheduled stuff, and I redo the tuner setup (adding a 4th tuner) will the back-end redo the tuner number scheduling?
<Jester86> hello
<Jester86> can anyone help me configure my card to capture composite / svideo
<thetruthis1> Hello, all. How do i setup a Hauppauge HVR-850 as my capture card during the Mythbuntu steup process?
<Jester86> hello
<Jester86> does anyone know how to set up svideo/composite capture?
<Sharkonwheels> Jester: did you already set up the capture card profile for it?
<Jester86> yeah
<Jester86> i'm wondering if its not just the card tho ..
<Jester86> I have a Dvico 3 and a Dvico 5
<Jester86> forget which one is in which pc
<Jester86> i'll brb
<Sharkonwheels> I dunno those cards
<Sharkonwheels> thetruthis: Is that card even supported? I see no mention of it anywhere on the MythTV WiKi
<Sharkonwheels> !hvr-850
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hvr-850
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: do your hvr-1600s do QAM?
<Sharkonwheels> yea, kinda' - ain't messed with it much...I do have the versions that claim to have QAM (xx041)
<Sharkonwheels> Dude - I gotta give you a shout-out...
<Sharkonwheels> Many, MANY thanks for the assist - this thing is a BLAST!
<rhpot1991> no problem
<rhpot1991> glad its working out well for you
<rhpot1991> were the hvr-1600s easy enough to set up?
<Jester86> brb guys
<rhpot1991> I've seen mixed reviews on them, seems some people they work easy for others just can't get them going
<Sharkonwheels> did have 1 Q: if I have a bunch of sched. programs, and I redo the backend and the tuner numbers change, will the back-end scheduler figure that out and re-assign?
<Sharkonwheels> u mean the QAM?
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: it should, when you set a tuner thats the "recommended" tuner, so if it isn't available it will choose whatever is
<Sharkonwheels> I just don't know what system (I tried QAM-256 brielfy) my cable sys has (Comcast in Broward County, FL)
<rhpot1991> the card as a whole though, not too hard?
<Sharkonwheels> I wanna add the Pinnacle as a 4th tuner, for watching TV only (I like the .MPG's written from the encoders)
<Sharkonwheels> the cards were easy, except at some point, now that there's 3, I had to manually put in the device names when setting up the capture cards
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: there is some propper way to fix the cards changing numbers, perhaps post in the forums and someone will tell you in there
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<Sharkonwheels> I selected the 'MPEG PVR-X50' option, and it said not detected, but when I put in /dev/video0, then it showed HVR-1600 cx18  on the screen
<rhpot1991> also plug your zip in here and it will tell you what QAM channels you should be able to use: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels
<Sharkonwheels> I had to enter in the device names manually, but all 3 loaded, and work fine.
<Sharkonwheels> alternatively, is there a way to force linux to detect the Pinnacle PCI card *AFTER* the HVR's have been detected and loaded (kernel bootup)?
<rhpot1991> there is some way to deal with that, sadly I don't know it cause I don't deal with it
<rhpot1991> it was talked about in here a few days ago, could check the logs or just hit the forums and hope the answer finds you
<Sharkonwheels> I just wanna add the pinnacle to watch TV - don't care to record from it, as it's not MPEG2 out, hence no direct MPG file, and no acceleration of offloading the encoding
<rhpot1991> might make you a little sad using that, if it doesn't offload the encoding you will eat some cpu
<rhpot1991> no reason not to try it, but just keep that in mind
<rhpot1991> I have a buddy who needs a capture card, thats why I am asking about the hvr1600, don't want to tell him to get one if its a pain cause then I need to support it :)
<Sharkonwheels> it was pretty painless - especially 1!
<Sharkonwheels> card works great out of the box, they're $50 at Circuit City, and model 1199 (@ the $50) includes the remote, which is supported and working
<rhpot1991> thats a mce remote with a usb dongle right?
<Sharkonwheels> nope - has the plug going into the card
<Sharkonwheels> works fine though
<rhpot1991> ah ok, picture I saw had both
<Sharkonwheels> I set it up as "WinTV Remote"
<rhpot1991> might be a slightly different version
<Sharkonwheels> how many was he getting, just 1? or multiples? Worse case, is he has to type in device names, that was the hardest part :) It really was simple
<rhpot1991> yep just one
<Sharkonwheels> should be brain-dead install. when I had only one, it was fine, and was detecting when I changed type to "MPEG2 PVR-X50"
<Sharkonwheels> link for the board is here: http://www.hauppauge.com/site/products/data_hvr1600.html
<Sharkonwheels> don't be fooled by the pic - it's a small remote, mebbe 5-6 inches, not one of the massive MCE remote.
<Sharkonwheels> Ain't no tiny pinnacle remote, though
<rhpot1991> heh I have 2 of those remotes
<Sharkonwheels> Ok - it's one of them jobs - the huge remotes, like on my viewsat, get in the way. This one is fine for me
<rhpot1991> ya it gest the job done
<rhpot1991> gets
<rhpot1991> I use harmony 880s now, found them cheap on cyber monday from amazon
<Sharkonwheels> For the one with the remote, the Haup model number is 1199 - $50 at CirCity, incl remote and the blaster cable. it plugs into the very bottom of the card on the backplate
<Sharkonwheels> dude - I gotta go 1 step at a time :) I just started this on Saturday :)
<Sharkonwheels> Sunday I went out and got a 500GB SATA drive, the HVR-1600+Pinnacle PCI, and installed it a billion times
<rhpot1991> Note: Vista Media Center does not currently support clear QAM channels. To watch clear QAM channels, you should use the Hauppauge WinTV v6 application.
<Sharkonwheels> You remember - you walked me through half the stuff!
<rhpot1991> heh
<Sharkonwheels> Is he wanting MythTV or MCE?
<rhpot1991> yep, I remember :)
<rhpot1991> mythtv, just laughing that they don't support clear QAM
<Sharkonwheels> yanked the PCTV, added 2 more HVR's on Tuesday night, and been rocking since
<Sharkonwheels> Winblows - whaddaya expect? If it's not a lack of advanced feature support, it's security holes you can drive through...
<Sharkonwheels> and then there's "V-I-S-T-A" the dang 'V-word'
<Sharkonwheels> brb
<Sharkonwheels> seriously though - I knew nothing about these DVR's a week ago, and with the mythbuntu docs, wiki, and you, I was able to get it going fast. single-card was a snap.
<Sharkonwheels> with the 3 1600's recording, top showed like 3% CPU util! On an Athlon XP 1843mHz (180/320FSB - mildly overclocked from 166) and 1.5GB RAM
<Sharkonwheels> watching a recorded movie, while recording 3 channels, only bumped it up to the mid teens. not bad for a 6yo PC!
<Jester86> ello govna
<Jester86> Sharkonwheels, i've come to the conclusion that the crazy pinned to svideo/composite w/ audio adapter i bought is worthless
<rhpot1991> Sharkonwheels: yep not bad at all, gotta love hardware encoding :)
<neoneedy> anyone had hd video play fine in the thumbnail, but not play normally?
<rhpot1991> alright off to watch some TV
<rhpot1991> neoneedy: most likely your playback profiles mess with them
<neoneedy> this is a single occurance
<Jester86> anyone here ever use myth w/ DirecTV .. i have one of the new H23-600 receivers :\
<neoneedy> other hd video has played back fine, my wife is sort of upset her survivor episode only plays in the thumbnail :-)
<rhpot1991> neoneedy: bad video?
 * rhpot1991 goes for real now
<Jester86> i bought the serial to usb (usb plugs in the back of the receiver) .. use null modem to connect serial to pc's serial
<Jester86> just need to know how to use i tnow
<neoneedy> rhpot1991: plays fine via VLC through the web interface...
<neoneedy> ok I just tried a new recording in HD... david letterman.. same issue.. so it appears consistant
<robert`> I'm having trouble with the Mythbuntu 8.10 diskless server setup. I have gotten pretty far by myself but I'm thinking this is requiring a lot of manual setup? I basically got the pxe-client to boot from tftp server and its at the part where it loads from pxelinux.cfg. My config file for this client is empty and I'm kind of stuck on how to load ltsp image files from this point. Any help?
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot1991: Got all 4 going.
<Sharkonwheels> What I did, after reading that priority is as they are created (rather, preference), I did Video1/Video2/Video3 (the 3 1600's) then /dev/video (Pinnacle PCTV).
<Sharkonwheels> I also set priority on the HVR's at +1, and the Pinnacle PCTV at -1 :) also enabled the avoid conflict with recording option-thingie.
<Sharkonwheels> Works fine - all 4 tuners free/not recording, I go to watch TV, and it brings it up on Tuner4 which is the PCTV card
<pteague> hmm... onboard intel gma 950 or pci nvidia fx 5200 ?
<Sharkonwheels> pteague: you asking, or being funny?
<pteague> apparently being funny cause i've made a lot of people laugh tonight...  the fx5200 i had gotten for my atom 230 (& never worked with it) works with my atom 330 & was wondering whether to use it there or the lan party box i'm thinking of making... but looks like i may go with a shuttle for that
<Sharkonwheels> fx5200 should be much better. Using the prop. Nvidia driver, it should support XvMC, which makes a big diff in playback decoding.
<Sharkonwheels> I'm curious...how's the perf. on that 330? That's the DC part, right?
<pteague> ah crap... just getting around to trying to set it up... was hoping to install intrepid & i've got the 64bit... attempting to check cd for defects i got a kernel panic :(
<pteague> wonder if i can find my hardy 32bit
<pteague> well that doesn't seem good... tried booting off my previous install (basically swapping an atom 230 for atom 330) & adding an nvidia fx5200... & not getting a kernel panic, but it's just spitting out lots & lots of errors
<pteague> ah, think i've figured it out...  seems as though there's some sort of a problem with either the mobo accepting the nvidia card, the particular mix of drivers, or maybe the power supply isn't getting enough power to it...
<pteague> yep, found a forum post that has approx minimum power requirements for cards... fx5200 - 250w which is what my power supply in my mini-itx box is :(
<[yzf600]> I just installed ubuntu 8.10 and the mythtv frontend that came with it
<[yzf600]> when watching live tv, the program guide is painfully slow
<[yzf600]> I saw the thread over at svn.mythtv.org
<[yzf600]> from what I can tell, the mythtv release that came with ubuntu 8.10 (MythTV Version   : 18722, MythTV Branch    : branches/release-0-21-fixes) should have a fix for this
<[yzf600]> apparently it doesn't
<[yzf600]> I don't really feel like downloading the source and applying patches like several people in the thread have
<gbutters> !slow guide | [yzf600]
<Zinn> [yzf600]: If you have a slow guide in Live TV, this is most likely due to the bob deinterlacer.  Please try disabling this deinterlacer and test again.  If this is the case please report back.
<rcopelan> !help PVR-250
<Zinn> !help PVR-250 For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rcopelan> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<rcopelan> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<rcopelan> Hello. I have installed mythbunty 8.10  (and also tried with 9.04) using a PVR 250 card.  The sound from Live TV is available only via the PVR250 audio out and leads the video by 0.5-1.0 seconds.  Audio from streaming stations does come out of the sound card.
<rcopelan> I tried wrapping the PVR audio out to the sound card audio in but that didn't yield any audio.
<rcopelan> Found on a wiki that the PVR250 shoudl be set as Card type: MPEG-2 encoder card instead of ANalog V4L  but then the Live TV didn't work at all.   I would appreciate any pointers to where I find info about this issue.
<rcopelan> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<rcopelan> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
<jr2s> does the hauppage hd pvr212
<jr2s> work with myth
<StickMan> ohnoes hulu!
<rcopelan> jr2s  I use the PVR 250.  works fine except for hte audio issue I posted here earlier today
<psicobra> hi all any one able to help
<rhpot1991> !ask
<Zinn> Please don't ask if anyone is around or if it is alright to ask a question.  Many people check back periodically and may answer your question when they see it.  IRC is not normally an instant fix so check back often for an answer.
<psicobra> i have just installed my tv card a wintv nova-t
<psicobra> i was typing the rest
<psicobra> the picture works great but i have no sound
<psicobra> it is a cx88 chipset
<psicobra> there is no jack output
<psicobra> i have been googling all day
<psicobra> and last night
<psicobra> i have had a few suggestions but as yet no luck it must be an easy fix
<aliby-> did you try messing with your volume settings?
<psicobra> yes as best i could
<psicobra> think they should be right
<psicobra> my sound comes through optical tho
<psicobra> everything else works
<psicobra> games video's mp3's ect
<aliby-> any idea why mythtv (and other video playback apps) are so choppy wtih the ATI proprietary drivers?
<StickMan> aliby, you sure you are running those drivers?
<StickMan> do an fglrxinfo
<StickMan> and see what it says
<StickMan> i ended up having so much trouble with the latest drivers with my radeon 9600 i ended up settling on the open source 'radeon' driver
<StickMan> for the older ati cards its probably a much better bet
<psicobra> does any one know how to make the tv picture automatically progressive?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2009-02-22
<pteague> anybody know of a quick way to copy all of the settings from 1 front end to another?
<pteague> i can't seem to get the same style info & position osd on my desktop as i get on my normal front end... any ideas?
<pteague> nm, finally found the spot for the config
<Luna-Tick> Hi, is there a Nick here?
<Luna-Tick> He has been helping me with a Mythbuntu LP question: https://answers.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+question/61858/
<rhpot1991> Luna-Tick: thats foxbuntu
<rhpot1991> he may not be paying attention now though
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, Hello
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, thanks for the ping, was away
<rhpot1991> np foxbuntu
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: you don't happen to know where the heck the free space setting is?
<rhpot1991> I thought it was in mythtv-setup>general, but I can't find it there
<rhpot1991> hmmmpf
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, hmm, thats where I thought it was too
<rhpot1991> let me check again
<rhpot1991> ya its not there
<Luna-Tick> Hi!
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, so where are we at?
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, hmm...let me move down to the liar and I can look on my other machine
<Luna-Tick> Well, I tried the pretty "Restricted Device Manager"/jockey interface to install the fglrx drivers and had the strange video issues.
<Luna-Tick> So I ended up removing them and going back to ati
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, you on Mythbuntu 8.10?
<foxbuntu> ...with the 780G chipset right?
<Luna-Tick> Yes, 8.10.  Is there going to be an advantage to video playback or CPU use by  changing from ati to fglrx?
<Luna-Tick> Yes
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, you generally get smoother frame rates from fglrx over the open source driver when dealing with the HDMI port
<Luna-Tick> Just to catch up with where things are at, have the fancy new RadeonHD drivers not made it into Ubuntu yet?
<Luna-Tick> Right.  At the moment I am back to the D-Sub as I had issues getting the sound to work over HDMI
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, they are in Ubuntu main, but dont support the newer chipsets yet iirc
<Luna-Tick> Right
<Luna-Tick> I haven't had any issues installing non-Free drivers with Jockey before, so I was quite surprised at the seriousness of the problems.
<Luna-Tick> I am using Myhtbuntu 64
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, 64 wont make a difference here
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, frontend > Setup > Setup > TV > General
<foxbuntu> 2nd page ish
<Luna-Tick> I wouldn't have thought so, but I also get a "Mode not supported" from the TV during Usplash on startup and shutdown on the 64-bit version, but when I switched the HDDs back to the 32-bit installation to retrieve the database, the usplash works fine.  Not too important, but interesting.
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, prob a bug in the usplash package, god knows its possible since I built it
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Luna-Tick> Haha
<foxbuntu> ...anyways
<Luna-Tick> Yeah.
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, switch over to the dsub terminal
<foxbuntu> then: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<foxbuntu> sudo dpkg -l | grep ati
<foxbuntu> what is the output?
<Luna-Tick> There is heaps - anything with those three letters together
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, ah right
<foxbuntu> sudo dpkg -l | grep ^ati
<Luna-Tick> But remember that I am back to using the ati driver now - I changed the xorg.conf to get back to a usable desktop
<Luna-Tick> sure
<Luna-Tick> Nothing
<Luna-Tick> (What does the ^ do?)
<foxbuntu> it should make it look for ati @ the start of the word
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: my 2nd page is db config page 2
<rhpot1991> nothing on there at all
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, ?
<rhpot1991> next page is audio
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, its on the AutoExpire options page
<rhpot1991> ah there it is
<rhpot1991> heh
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: I had it at 5gb, going to bump that and see if it helps me from getting 99% fragged
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, yeah, mine is a bit higher
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I sitll get to 99
<rhpot1991> what are you at?
<rhpot1991> hmmm
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, you using XFS?
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: yepper
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: do you use openwrt?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, sudo dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg-video-ati
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, no, I havent wanted to spend the time on it when I going to be switching to a real firewall soon
<foxbuntu> going to cost me a bit, but I figure i better
<Luna-Tick> That is there (no surprise, I manually reinstalled it)
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, anything else show up?
<foxbuntu> shouldnt
<Luna-Tick> No
<foxbuntu> sudo dpkg --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati
<foxbuntu> let me know if errors pop up
<Luna-Tick> I did that before and get an error about dependencies (xserver-xorg-video-all)
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, whats the exact error?
<Luna-Tick> dependency problems prevent removal of xserver-xorg-video-ati
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, ok, do this then:
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati
<Luna-Tick> xserver-xorg-video-all depends on xserver-xorg-video-ati
<foxbuntu> and when it asks to remove the depends, make note of which ones and then say yes
<Luna-Tick> Um.... problem
<Luna-Tick> I was doing that through an accessories terminal
<foxbuntu> lol
<Luna-Tick> Now I tried to switch to the Ctrl+Alt+F1
<foxbuntu> you need to switch over
<Luna-Tick> and get the "Mode Not Supported" error
<foxbuntu> you attached to a tv?
<foxbuntu> oh right
<foxbuntu> duh
<foxbuntu> anyways
<Luna-Tick> That was working under the D-Sub with fglrx
<foxbuntu> reboot, and then it should be fine
<Luna-Tick> Reboot when?
<Luna-Tick> I haven't removed that package yet
<foxbuntu> oh
<Luna-Tick> Do that first?
<foxbuntu> well switch to dsub then
<Luna-Tick> Sorry, I am not being clear
<foxbuntu> ctrl+alt+f2
<Luna-Tick> Same problem
<foxbuntu> mode not supported?
<foxbuntu> thats a resolution problem with the TV
<Luna-Tick> It seems to work under D-Sub with fglrx, but not D-Sub under ati
<Luna-Tick> But I get text when I boot (BIOS etc.)
<foxbuntu> it shouldnt matter
<Luna-Tick> It seems bizarre
<Luna-Tick> It definitely worked under fglrx because that is how I changed xorg.conf back again - and it definitely isn't working now...
<foxbuntu> well at any rate, you should be able to remove and replace the package from gnome
<Luna-Tick> Why do I want to do that?
<Luna-Tick> Just checking we're on the same page - my -ati driver is working properly
<foxbuntu> to give you an attempt at getting HDMI audio work and to get better video performace
<Luna-Tick> Oh sorry - so remove -ati and replace with -fglrx
<foxbuntu> yes
<Luna-Tick> Ok, so I'll do what you tell me ;).
<Luna-Tick> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati
<foxbuntu> you will need to reboot this time though, because gnome will hold onto the driver
<foxbuntu> but before you reboot
<foxbuntu> change your xorg
<Luna-Tick> Right - ati and all are gone
<foxbuntu> ok
<Luna-Tick> Do I need to install fglrx?
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx (i think)
<aniiena> do I get a desktop/cli with mythbuntu?
<Luna-Tick> aniiena - yes, you do
 * foxbuntu uses restraint to not make a smart remark
<aniiena> do I need to redo xorf.conf everytime I connect a different TV/monitor?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, no
<foxbuntu> aniiena, when X starts up it will change accordingly
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: It already has the latest version of that driver
<foxbuntu> aniiena, you can simply reboot, or hads will tell you you can also just restart gdm
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, of fglrx?
<aniiena> alright, thanks
<Luna-Tick> Yes. So I change xorg.conf to read "fglrx" instead of "ati"?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, yup
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, then either ssh into the machine and restart X or reboot, either way should be fine
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, brb
<Luna-Tick> np
<Luna-Tick> Same problem
<Luna-Tick> The desktop loads fine, but then myhtfrontend starts and the screen is garbage
<Luna-Tick> Once that has happened, changing to the other virtual desktop (Ctrl + Alt + Right) gives garbage as well.
<Luna-Tick> But, strangely, the Ctrl + Alt + F1 does now work
<Luna-Tick> (even if it shouldn't make a difference ;))
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, give you give more details? a better description of what it looks like?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, can you give more details*
<Luna-Tick> Will do
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, ah resoultion is off
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, likely the fglrx driver selected the wrong one
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, Usually not a problem with Samsung TV though
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, 1080p or 720p tv?
<Luna-Tick> 720p
<Luna-Tick> (unfortunately ;))
<aniiena> welp
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, yea, well unless your h.264, 720p is all your going to get anyways
<aniiena> installing mythbuntu now
<aniiena> wish me luck
<foxbuntu> aniiena, should be pretty easy
<foxbuntu> aniiena, thats what support people are for :)
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, can you pastebin your current xorg.conf and I will edit it for you and send it back?
<Luna-Tick> Hmmm....
<Luna-Tick> That could be a challenge
<Luna-Tick> I'll try
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, nvm then
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, I will just send you what you need to add/change
<Luna-Tick> You really are excellent at this!
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, I have been breaking my own stuffs for a long time and develing on this project since it started, I sure hope Im getting better
<foxbuntu> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m549cfcf5
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, make sure that the names for the monitor and device are the same, (they should be its the defaults)
<foxbuntu> ie if your ati card is Named "Ati somecard" rather than "Generic Device" then change what I sent you to match
<foxbuntu> the important parts is the resolution portion
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, also: www.foxmediasystems.com
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Luna-Tick> Is there meant to be a " after the 720x$?
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu:
<aniiena> best to format my usb stick to fat32 before using it with mythbuntu?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, oops
<foxbuntu> thats just left overs from my term
<foxbuntu> delete it
<foxbuntu> make the last one "1024x768"
<foxbuntu> delete the rest on that line
<aniiena> silicon dust hdhomerun config utility
<aniiena> what's that?
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: Done
<foxbuntu> aniiena, its a utility required if you have an HDHomeRun HD Tuner
<Luna-Tick> Now what
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, restart X again
<aniiena> by default it wants me to diable tv-out
<foxbuntu> ctrl+alt+bkspc
<aniiena> I can easily enable it when I need it?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, what output are you using?
<aniiena> right now a monitor
<aniiena> but at different times I plan to use different TV sets
<foxbuntu> what type of connection is the goal?
<aniiena> either hdmi or composite
<foxbuntu> go ahead and unselect it
<foxbuntu> wont hurt
<foxbuntu> it will default to the connection thats plugged in at boot
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, ctrl+alt+bkspc
<Luna-Tick> Same issue
<foxbuntu> still out of wack eh?
<Luna-Tick> Yupp
<foxbuntu> hrm
<Luna-Tick> Hang on
<foxbuntu> I have a machine with the same chipset
<foxbuntu> which one I am not sure at this point
<Luna-Tick> Nope
<Luna-Tick> I just checked and it isn't working
<Luna-Tick> It is so odd, because it is working fine until Mythfrontend starts and stuffs it
<foxbuntu> try  full reboot
<Luna-Tick> Will do
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: same problem
<foxbuntu> intresting
<Luna-Tick> Can I send you a log or something?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, so if you ctrl+alt+bksp, it should go back to the login at first, is that screen off too?
<Luna-Tick> No, that is fine
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, so it really is Myth causing it, thats odd
<Luna-Tick> Could it be something to do with those "Prescaled images" or something?
<foxbuntu> or at least a QT/OpenGL app
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, well it does that based on the res
<Luna-Tick> Which hasn't changed
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, ...im thinking, I have had similar issues in the past
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, in your xorg.conf Device Section:
<aniiena> under video capture card setup
<aniiena> it's asking for my video device...
<foxbuntu> aniiena, its your tuner, what kind do you have?
<aniiena> hauppage
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, add this: Option "VideoOverlay" "off"
<aniiena> 1500
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, also add this line same spot: Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "on"
<aniiena> Analog V4L capture card?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, in the server layout section: Option "AIGLX" "on
<foxbuntu> aniiena, no
<foxbuntu> aniiena, 1500?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, perhaps do you mean HVR-1600?
<aniiena> err
<aniiena> 150
<foxbuntu> oh
<foxbuntu> thats a great card
<foxbuntu> aniiena, next tuner in the list
<aniiena> mpeg capture card?
<foxbuntu> I think, its the PVR-xxx card
<foxbuntu> uh
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: by the way, mine says "Configured Monitor" instead of "Generic Monitor" and Device is "Configured Video Device" - should I have changed those to match yours?
<foxbuntu> look for the one with PVR in the name
<aniiena> mpeg-2 encoder card (PVR-x50 etc)
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, no
<aniiena> what do I put in for video device?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, they are just names, really doesnt matter
<Luna-Tick> Thought so
<Luna-Tick> I'll make your changes
<foxbuntu> aniiena, should have defaulted to /dev/video0 and Says PVR-150 tuner under neath
<Luna-Tick> Do I add you changes outside the SubSection?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, yes
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, in ServerLayout
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, not in Screen
<aniiena> actually
<aniiena> I have a Win-TV-HVR-1250
<foxbuntu> aniiena, well, thats a very different card
<aniiena> I am coming to that realization
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: I don't have a server layout section
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, really?
<Luna-Tick> Yeah
<foxbuntu> not at the very top?
<Luna-Tick> Nope - it starts with "Monitor"
<Sharkonwheels> rhpot1991: you still around?
<aniiena> I will just skip this part
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I highly doubt it, its nearly 4A for him
<foxbuntu> aniiena, no
<Sharkonwheels> same here - near 4am :)
<foxbuntu> aniiena, change the tuner to DVB
<aniiena> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1071021
<aniiena> ok
<Sharkonwheels> you folks are running XFS? I thot you weren't supposed to use a journaling fs for recording?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, XFS is much faster than ext3 is the reason behind it
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, its not ideal for the frag factor
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: I really appreciate your help, but it is getting quite late here and I need to go to bed, so I think that I will change it back to how it was and have it going again.
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, but I am looking at doing a test deploy of ext4 soon
<Sharkonwheels> one of the docs mentioned corruption using a journaling fs, so i used ext3 for the OS, ext2 for the recording
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, well I was going to paste the section
<aniiena> could not get card info for card #0 Subtyp
<Sharkonwheels> anyone you know doing SATA2 RAID5? Wonder what the write penalties are?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, but if your going to be, catch me again later if you are still having issues
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: Do you think I can just add a "ServerLayout" section?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, depends on your controlers
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, yup
<Luna-Tick> Okay - I'll hang in there for another try :)
<Luna-Tick> Thanks
<Sharkonwheels> erm, was looking at the Intel ICH10R onboard an MSI P45 Neo3-FR
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/m41cb5832
<Sharkonwheels> mainboard linkage:  http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=P45_Neo3-FR&class=mb
<foxbuntu> obviously again, make sure the screen name is the same as what is in your xorg
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, its consumer, essentialy is could be considerable depending on your i/o utilization
<Sharkonwheels> was thinking of doing 4 or 5 500GB drives for a 1.5TB setup (1 parity, or 1 parity+1 online spare)
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: Thanks - should I add those options above, or try without?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, in my Day job, I have seen as much as 10-15% disk speed loss just to the controller firmware in the enterprise class of hardware
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, at the top of the xorg should be fine
<Luna-Tick> Yeah, sorry, I mean shall I add those overlay and XAA options to the pastebinned section
<foxbuntu> no
<Sharkonwheels> yeah, I know - see that all day long at work (Sun boxes, and HP Dl380 G3/G4's) and those are Ultra 320SCSI RAIDS, or SAS!
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, the options I sent before go in the Device section
<Luna-Tick> Oh... crap.
<Luna-Tick> Sorry
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, ah yes, DL380 G4's
<Sharkonwheels> but still, not bad - figger most we need is what? 3MBps per recording channel? If even? I'm getting 2.2GB per hour recording on this box through the HVR-1600's
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I am a consultant and Deal with large banking/insurance clients on that hardware
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, yea, you wont bottle neck with that
<Sharkonwheels> yep - decent enough boxes (we use them on our ships) I have G2's in place for over 5 years now!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I put in the note since I have 11 tuners and hammer my disks
<Sharkonwheels> I remember starting with the P3 based 1850R's - now THOSE were junk - faulty cooling design, hence the name change to DL380 :)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, oh, I dont let hardware get that old
<foxbuntu> bad things happen when you do
<Sharkonwheels> way the economy is, no choice - I'd have to replace, let's see, about 23 servers times 11 ships, average of about $7K per server...
<foxbuntu> with my clients all the servers have 3 year life cycles
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: Done
<Luna-Tick> Shall I reboot
<Sharkonwheels> we've starting migrating to VMware ESXi and Sun boxes
<Luna-Tick> ?
<Luna-Tick> Or restart X?
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, restart X
<Sharkonwheels> The Sun's really s*U*ck!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, yes, I have not had to deal with them in a long time (thank god)
<Luna-Tick> Same problem
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, well, craps
<Sharkonwheels> we have a setup that's, what, november timeframe? like 90-120 days old? 3 replacements so far...
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, try this:
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, install the ati catalyst control centre
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, let me find the package name
<Sharkonwheels> heh - get this: we hav eone ship (won't be in the fleet much longer) which still has the *BEIGE* Proliants!
<foxbuntu> actually
<Sharkonwheels> :o
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, sudo aticonfig
<foxbuntu> it will tell you what to install
<Sharkonwheels> (as an aside, I got frustrated with the dang ATI drivers, and went out and bought an AGP Nvidia card. Been rocking since)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, now those were rock solid machines
<aniiena> how do I setup my remote?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, takes me back to the days of being a Netware admin
<foxbuntu> aniiena, what remote?
<Sharkonwheels> yep - I started on 2.0a
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: Thank you so much for all of your help, but I really have to get to bed.  I would really appreciate it if you could add the extra instructions to the LP answer, though.  I will save this xorg.conf as something else so I can go back to it
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, my first shop was 3.0 i think
<Sharkonwheels> then 2.10, 2.12, then all the crazyness started - SFT, advanced, sheesh!
<Sharkonwheels> 3.10/3.11/3.12 made it simple!
<aniiena> doesn't have a product # on it
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, sounds good, catch me back in here sometime
<Sharkonwheels> brb
<foxbuntu> aniiena, where did you get the remote? did it come with the tuner?
<aniiena> yes
<foxbuntu> prob an MCE remote then
<foxbuntu> does the receiver for it use USB or plug into the card?
<aniiena> plug into the card
<foxbuntu> ok...
<foxbuntu> one sec
<foxbuntu> aniiena, hmm, im finding that there are issues with that style IR receiver because the drivers for the card dont implement it yet
<aniiena> hum
<aniiena> so my card isn't supported yet?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, you might need to get a different receiver/remote or do some looking around
<foxbuntu> aniiena, its supported, the IR on it just isnt quite ready yet
<aniiena> ok well
<aniiena> I have another remote
<foxbuntu> aniiena, the HVR series cards are all very new to the game and support is there but still new
<aniiena> it is a MCE Remote and Reciever
<foxbuntu> thre you go
<foxbuntu> those work 100%
<foxbuntu> plug it in and I will tell you the easy way to set it up
<Luna-Tick> foxbuntu: All is back to how it was (that's a relief), so the fiancee will not be too angry with me tomorrow ;).
<foxbuntu> lol
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, being married, I know exactly that problem
<Luna-Tick> Thanks again for all of your help - people like you make a real difference to products like this
<Sharkonwheels> I have a 1600, and it was braind0dead to install. PVR-x50 for analog side, DVB for HD side
<foxbuntu> Luna-Tick, thanks, catch you later
<Luna-Tick> I hope so - Thanks
<aniiena> ok it's plugged in
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, yeah, however there are several versions of the 1600 for some reason
<Sharkonwheels> when reconfiguring, though, I have to manually enter the device names. When I select <PVR-x50> it says not detected
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, do you have the QAM one?
<Sharkonwheels> yep - xx041
<Sharkonwheels> seems it started when I popped in 4 cards :)
<Sharkonwheels> before, it was the 1 1600, and 1 Pinnacle PCTV (what a piece of junque)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, hmm intresting, I cant get any signal on the QAM side of mine
<Sharkonwheels> me neither :)
<foxbuntu> do you get ATSC from it
<foxbuntu> ?
<Sharkonwheels> I had a lock a few days ago, and a few channels showed up in the scan, but I ran out of ports on the CATV splitter, so just wired up all the analog ports.
<foxbuntu> aniiena, open up Mythbuntu Control Centre
<Sharkonwheels> the PCTV shares the connector, but ain;t got HD on that one working yet, either. SUPPOSEDLY it has a better HD tuner/scanner
<aniiena> ok it's open
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, isnt the ATSC/NTSC side of the card the same RG6 input?
<Sharkonwheels> fox: I get no lock - tried cable/cable high with 8vsb (ATSC), QAM-64, 128, & 256 - got nada
<foxbuntu> aniiena, select ir devices
<aniiena> done
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, same here, its driving me nutz
<Sharkonwheels> fox: HVR-1600's have 1 F connector for NTSC, 1 for HD. wiring NIGHTMARE!
<aniiena> windows media center remotes?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, enable the top one, then select the Windows MCE remote (new one)
<foxbuntu> make sure Generate Dynamic Maps is checked
<Sharkonwheels> the PCTV has 1 F-conn shared, but the fact it has no MPEG2 onboard absolutely SUCKS! was NOT worth the $10 savings :)
<Sharkonwheels> I got the HVR's new at Circuit City for $50
<aniiena> now when I plug in a USB memory stick
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, which is the HD?
<Sharkonwheels> they both support HD
<aniiena> will mythbuntu detect it, pull media from it and place that media on the appropriate directories?
<Sharkonwheels> or u mean which connector?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, nope
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, which connector
<Sharkonwheels> top one - it's labelled "TV" I think
<foxbuntu> there is FM, Ant, TV
<foxbuntu> ok
<Sharkonwheels> should be the top connector - think it sticks out a little more
<Sharkonwheels> lemme check, brb
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, thats the bottom F conn
<aniiena> what is the default directory for videos?
<Sharkonwheels> sorry - BOTTOM F connector is HD.
<Sharkonwheels> I read wrong/thought wrong. Top is Analog NTSC
<foxbuntu> aniiena, uh, /var/lib/mythtv/videos/
<foxbuntu> top as in the one below FM?
<Sharkonwheels> erm, u lost me - HVR-1600's don't have FM
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, anyways, ATSC is Ant or TV?
<foxbuntu> Shadow__X, mine does
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels,
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, like i said, several versions
<Sharkonwheels> mine's model 1199, with remote
<foxbuntu> nope, I have an OEM model
<foxbuntu> er
<foxbuntu> retail I mean
<Sharkonwheels> yep - mine's a retail from CCity
<foxbuntu> mine is through my distributor
<Sharkonwheels> mine is labelled "TV" for the NTSC F connector, and "ATSC" for the HD connector
<Sharkonwheels> below that is the SVideo
<foxbuntu> yup
<Sharkonwheels> then I think a sound-in jack, then the IR-Blaster jack
<foxbuntu> i have one more f connector for FM
<Sharkonwheels> the PCTV has FM, which isn't even connected anyways, so I won't miss the FM. Can MythTV do anything with the FM yet?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, uh, idk, (who cares?)
<foxbuntu> ;)
<Sharkonwheels> I know - I either listen to CD's, or to the AM whackos or AM sports anyways :)
<Sharkonwheels> Aiiena get the PVR working?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, well I was more refering to the support of shoutcast
<Sharkonwheels> seriously, I barely have enough time to even watch what I record!!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I know that feeling
<Sharkonwheels> I finally watched a couple things I recorded on line 2/17!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, its freaking 3:39A am I sitting here and working on my taxes and this, and my day job
<Sharkonwheels> taxes? oh HECK no - I stopped that. I use an accountant/former client ( no time for consulting any more)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, oh I have to get them preped for the accountant
<Sharkonwheels> oh, the FUN part you mean :)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I own a small business (very small) and that is the crap I am dealing with
<Sharkonwheels> the part where you barge into the accountants office with a grocery bag full of receipts
<Sharkonwheels> and they look at you like you have 3 eyes
<foxbuntu> yeah, something like that
<foxbuntu> guy charges me a ton but always gets me lots of money back
<aniiena> so I put a movie in /var/lib/mythtv/videos
<aniiena> it doesn't show up in mythtv frontend
<Sharkonwheels> is it a supported format?
<aniiena> .avi?
<Sharkonwheels> fox: do you have to do the <scan> function for it to update the db or something?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, yes
<foxbuntu> Utils / Setup > Video Manger
<foxbuntu> in the mythtv menus
<Sharkonwheels> main project today, was replacing the 7000RPM 60mm CPU fan - dang computer in the living room sounded like a DC-10
<aniiena> ok there is goes
<aniiena> I have to do Setup > Video Manager each time I add content?
<foxbuntu> aniiena, yes
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, meh, I have an HP LT6000 sitting in my basement as a build server
<aniiena> stop/pause aren't working
<foxbuntu> aniiena, in the video you added?
<aniiena> oh nevermind
<aniiena> I was using the hauppage remote
<aniiena> lol
<foxbuntu> lol
<Sharkonwheels> I now have like 3 of those as spares in the garage!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, lol, they are loud bastards
<Sharkonwheels> fox: any news on when the 2250's will have a driver? Those should rock. dual NTSC/ATSC, only 1 F connector, in 2 PCIe x1 slot
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, i havent heard anything on it
<Sharkonwheels> fox: you have NO idea! This is on an old Athlon XP 2500+ 333FSB I've been running at 425FSB for a while
<Sharkonwheels> the cooler is the Cooler Master HHC-001 - their very first heat pipe. that fan is THE loudest fan I have EVER heard in a PC case!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, i used to do that, then I started by business and have new hardware all over
<Sharkonwheels> all the reviews said it - when it was in my home office (given up to my kids years ago) it was fine, and cool. In the living room, dang it was annoying!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I have like 7-8k in MythTV dedicated hardware atm
<Sharkonwheels> dang. I ain't even got $7-8 HUNDRED!
<Sharkonwheels> quick MythTV arch. question.
<foxbuntu> sure
<Sharkonwheels> how's the client/server setup work? NFS/SAMBA? Or streaming front end?
<Sharkonwheels> what kinda' bandwidth needed between clients and the back-end?
<foxbuntu> streaming to the frontend
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, anything will do until you get into h.264 mp4
<aniiena> alright
<aniiena> remote is working, I will deal with the capture card/tv tuner tomorrow
<Sharkonwheels> I have MPG's coming out of the HVR-1600's
<aniiena> thanks for the help
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, then you should look at gig-e for everything if you plan to be pushing more than one stream
<foxbuntu> aniiena, gl, gn
<Sharkonwheels> aiiena: what's not working on the cad?
<Sharkonwheels> er, card?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, its not a 150, its a HVR-1250
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, they are kind of special case
<Sharkonwheels> that the PCIe one?
<foxbuntu> yeah
<foxbuntu> I think so
<foxbuntu> that and the 1800/2250
<Sharkonwheels> the 2250 will be nice when drivers are done. dual HD/Analog tuners, 1 F-conn, in a PCIe X1 slot
<foxbuntu> indeed
<Sharkonwheels> man, but that Pinnacle PCTV was SUCH as waste of $$
<foxbuntu> and it should support multirec too
<aniiena> yeah it's the PCI express one
<aniiena> I had a 150 spec'ed out, but I didn't know if it would fit into my case
<Sharkonwheels> I didn't know at the time, rushed in there and bought blind, but knew they were both supported, just didn't realize the Hauppauge was SO much better with the MPEG2
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> i have stuck to their cards for a long time
<Sharkonwheels> the wiki doesn't mention difficulties, at least not with after-2.6.24 kernels...
<foxbuntu> with what?
<Sharkonwheels> my mythbuntu 8.10 came with 2.6.27-7
<Sharkonwheels> with the 1250's
<Sharkonwheels> wikie entry, the person said "I purchased this card, dropped it into my MythDora5 box running 2.6.25, and was capturing HD television within Myth from a pair of rabbit ears, with configuration taking 20 minutes."
<Sharkonwheels> course, no NTSC yet, right?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, ah, well much has changed then
<foxbuntu> right
<Sharkonwheels> one reason I'm glad I at least used Opera Mini on my BBerry while at CCity picking cards.
<Sharkonwheels> I didn't realize that the HVR's had onboard MPEG2, which the PCTV's lacked, or the HUGE improvement!
<Sharkonwheels> watching live TV on the PCTV, it skips evne when I use the remote to change volume!
<Sharkonwheels> I have a REALLY old PCI WinTV, we're talking probably 1997-1998. This will not have PCI-passthrough audio right?
<Sharkonwheels> I vaguely remember looping it into my sound-card line-in jack, I think...
<Sharkonwheels> I never got the audio working, so i just went out and got the (1) HVR and (1) PCTV on Sunday.
<Sharkonwheels> Then made a return trip Tuesday when I was disappointed in the PCTV and got (3) more HVR's
<foxbuntu> ah
<foxbuntu> I think I might need to start expiring shows
<foxbuntu> crap
<foxbuntu> I hadnt looked at storage for abit
<Sharkonwheels> brb
<Sharkonwheels> going back to the C/S arch.... I can't wire my house, as I don't have attic space/drop ceilings, so I'v ebasically been WiFi in here since 1998
<Sharkonwheels> my first router/ap was a linksys for $300 - that's how far back it goes!
<Sharkonwheels> is WiFi-N fast enough?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, eh... Wireless-N is a can of worms atm
<Sharkonwheels> what about the turbo-g's ?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, there are 100M- FD adapters for Eth-to-Electrical now
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, actually one of our devs uses them
<Sharkonwheels> will that work jumping circuits through the fusebox?
<Sharkonwheels> or gotta be on same circuit?
<foxbuntu> http://www.netgear.com/Solutions/HomeNetworking/PowerlineNetworking.aspx
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, doesnt matter it just turns all the elec. into network
<Sharkonwheels> cool - checking it out now on newegg...
<Sharkonwheels> I was thinking of playing with a box at work...
<foxbuntu> watch the specs on them
<foxbuntu> many are not 100M yet
<Sharkonwheels> I have a DL380G4 4G RAM 2x Xeon 3.4, 6 x 146GB with 14 more 146G drives in an MSA500
<foxbuntu> would make a nice BE server
<Sharkonwheels> does Linux support the MSA500 and it's U320 controllers? does it support the multipathed setup?
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, prob in the server kernel
<Sharkonwheels> we used it for a Win2003/SQL Server cluster - it got replaced by one of the ESXi setups
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, but you dont want to do server kernel with myth
<Sharkonwheels> what's BE?
<foxbuntu> backend
<Sharkonwheels> ah
<Sharkonwheels> duh!
<Sharkonwheels> prob is, there's what? 2PCI slots? 1 used by the storage adapter?
<Sharkonwheels> u remember the old-school HP LXe Pro's? the Dual PPro HUGE rolling boxes?
<foxbuntu> iirc, yes
<foxbuntu> nope
<Sharkonwheels> had like 200 PCI slots :)
<Sharkonwheels> and hot-swap!
<foxbuntu> I started as a netware admin, nothing in netware needed that kind of hardware back then
<Sharkonwheels> When I was at royal caribbean in the 90's, we deployed a ton of those on NT running Oracle 8g
<Sharkonwheels> yeah - I still think netware is the fastest fileserver in the biz
<Sharkonwheels> You ever get into the Unixware side?
<foxbuntu> everyone using netware was using the proliant servers (it seemed anyways!)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, only in the last 5 years or so
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I really am the jack of all trades, its disgusting
<Sharkonwheels> yeah - I know the feeling.
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, I do consulting in: security, infrastructure, large scale deployments, and then I have special skills like scripting and custom software authoring
<foxbuntu> I do hardware and software essentially sums it up
<Sharkonwheels> I've worked on everything from Linux, to FreeBSD, to BSDi, to SunOS and SOlaris, to Irix Non-Stop UX, HP-UX, little zOS/zVM/MVS
<Sharkonwheels> makes us agile, though
<foxbuntu> right now I am on a project writing a piece of software to Automate server and workstation management
<foxbuntu> its a .Net 3.5 + AJAX web app
<Sharkonwheels> scripting.... (reading back) hmm...what cards are you using? the HVR's?
<foxbuntu> and I do coding for this project (mostly python, a little perl here and there)
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, well my primary cards are PVR-150s right now, along with the HDHR and waiting for .22 to go live to bring my HD-PVR into the mix in my production system
<Sharkonwheels> do the PVR-150's have the same issue as my HVR-1600's? First analog access is garbled after booting up?
<foxbuntu> no
<Sharkonwheels> first access is garbled (either skipping, no audio, or both) and there's a script here:
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, there is a change for the mythtv-backend script that will fix that, its related to having multiple HVR cards
<Sharkonwheels> I tried the script on the wiki page, but I can;t get it to actually work.
<Sharkonwheels> I made another .sh scrip to call the main script 3 times, but 'tis ain't working...
<Sharkonwheels> other issue I've been fighting, is sometimes on bootup, the order in which the cards are detected changes.
<Sharkonwheels> before, the PCTV was video0, and the HVR's were video1-video3
<Sharkonwheels> this last time I booted up, the HVR's were video0-video2, and the PCTV was video3!
<Sharkonwheels> 'course, that just totally throws off the BE!
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, you need to create a udev rule to handle it
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, there is info out there on that too
<foxbuntu> for that exact case
<Sharkonwheels> what's a udev rule?
<foxbuntu> its a rule that tells the kernel how to create the /dev nodes for devices
<foxbuntu> because /dev/video0 is really a link to another hardware device in the kernel
<foxbuntu> its just a human friend device node
<foxbuntu> friendly
 * Sharkonwheels has more homework to do, apparently :0
<foxbuntu> Sharkonwheels, yeah, the kernel is a wonderful world of pure confusion at first
<foxbuntu> well time for me to grab some b-fast
<foxbuntu> catch you later Sharkonwheels
<Sharkonwheels> l8r - crashing now :)
<ipwnu> I am currently running knoppmyth and am considering changing to mythbuntu.  What is the best way to transition my database over so I don't lose all of my recordings / recording history etc.
<rcopelan> hello, I installed Mythbuntu but am having probelms getting the audio from the PVR250 card to recordings or liveTV.  It works from the card audio out but is out of sync for LiveTV.   Routing via an external cable doesn't work.  Any ideas on where I need to look for a solution?
<mib_3zz6qm> hi, I have a problem with mythbuntu 8.10 on an eee box where the screen goes dark (or white as I just noticed) after a while of playing video or live tv
<mib_3zz6qm> I've posted to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1076791
<mib_3zz6qm> and I've put my logs in the pastebin here http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f12882a12
<mib_3zz6qm> thanks for having a look
<gizmobay> I'm using mythvodka and for some reason the entries in the db don't match the hulu.xml file. Does anyone know how I can clear out the db entries so I can retry?
<Sharkonwheels> anyway to find out AFTER the fact, which tuner recorder which program? I have some recordings with "crackling" in the audio
<Chaorain> Does anyone know if it possible to use the Samsung universal remote with MythTV?
<Chaorain> !help remotes
<Zinn> !help remotes For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, only if it can code learn or is ir compatible with your receiver
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, in all likelihood, no
<Chaorain> it has a programable code index but where do I find a pc adapter?
<foxbuntu> a pc adapter for what?
<Chaorain> the remote
<foxbuntu> you mean the receiver?
<Chaorain> for the IR signals
<Chaorain> yes
<foxbuntu> yes
<foxbuntu> well thats more difficult than it would seem, usually the receiver and remote are paired up
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, your best option is to buy an WIndows MCE remote
<Chaorain> hm
<Chaorain> rather just keep my current remote
<Chaorain> thanks for the advice
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, then if you want a universal, go with something that can learn/emulate those codes (i.e. Logitech harmony)
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, you should be able to find a remote with the ir receiver for ~$30
<Chaorain> Samsung IR reciver is under Mythbuntu control center remotes
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, yea, its supported, but you need a specific model
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, you are likely to spend as much on that as an MCE remote combo, and the MCE has better support
<Chaorain> all I need it for is my tv/mythbuntu
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, let me put it this way, then you make your own informed decision:
<Chaorain> k
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, 1) Find Samsung IR Receiver supported by Lirc and configure that to work with Mythbuntu 2) Buy MCE remote and IR Receiver (combo) which has better support and is known to work better than any other remote
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, your issue is not the specific remote, its the IR Receiver
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, the reason for buying the MCE remote is due to gaining the IR Receiver packaged with it
<Chaorain> any other reason for the MCE remote? I already have the Samsung one. Came with the TV.
<foxbuntu> what do you mean, any other reason?
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, what dont you understand about what I have told you?
<Chaorain> nevermind I get it
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, if you want to stick with the Samsung remote then go find the Samsung USB IR Receiver
<Chaorain> hard to find
<foxbuntu> exactly
<Chaorain> ah
<foxbuntu> MCE Remote with working IR Receiver and Configuration - Easy to find
<Chaorain> oh MCE is easy to set up I take it
<foxbuntu> http://www.google.com/products?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&hs=wwi&q=mce+remote&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=buOhSe-OOYTUMc_f3MQL&sa=X&oi=product_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title
<foxbuntu> Chaorain, yes, I would say its the most common remote
<Chaorain> thanks for all the help
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-22
<washburnello> Howdy folks,
<washburnello> Here's my scenario. I'm working on a nice user friendly way to play music on my stereo via my laptop, netbook, or wife's netbook (All ubuntu). I have a spare tower I'd like to use as a server to do this. The music is stored on a NAS or could be moved to the server, doesn't matter. I'd like to be able to open an app, select a song | playlist and be able to shutdown the laptop if need be without interrupting the music. I
<washburnello> is this something mythbuntu can do?
<gregl> washburnello, Mythbuntu would be over kill..It's more a PVR..Mythmusic is going through a rewrite at present...
<washburnello> cool. thanks for saving me some time :)
<gregl> Google music jukebox and see what you come up with..
<washburnello> k, thanks
<gregl> np
<Guest60693> dad@mythserver:~$ ntpdate
<Guest60693> 22 Feb 20:37:53 ntpdate[17547]: no servers can be used, exiting
<Guest60693> why it say no servers can be used when servers are listed in ntp.conf
<Guest60693> bumpity bump
<Daviey> Guest60693: try $sudo  ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<Zinn> [pool.ntp.org] Welcome page
<Daviey> bah
<bitto> hi
<bitto> anyone there?
<DuCkNeT> i asked a question last week for mythbuntu getting my video out of a nas... how do i map locally ??? ex my video are in \\10.2.4.53\videos
<rhpot1991> !windows% | DuCkNeT
<Zinn> DuCkNeT: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-23
<dj_segfault> Trying to do software update and autobuilds is timing out.  "W: Failed to fetch http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org/mythbuntu/trunk-0.22/ubuntu/dists/karmic/Release.gpg  Could not connect to us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org:80 (87.117.230.144), connection timed out"
<silverdulcet> dj_segfault: yeah noticed it was timing out yesterday as well, you could reconfigure the auotbuilds package and try the uk repo, I did that for a while when the us repo was down for a while last time.
<dj_segfault> Heh.  Ok.  Just change us to uk in the url?
<silverdulcet> dj_segfault: I think you can do a dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-autobuilds err, whatever the package is called. Its a deb now.
<silverdulcet> then it asks you which repo you want to use, one of the options is uk or us.
<silverdulcet> sorry its mythbuntu-repos.deb
<dj_segfault> Thanks.  It's mythbuntu-repos for the record.
<silverdulcet> you could edit it in the text file, but if you do it through the deb, it keeps things nice and neat for upgrades from them, etc.
<dj_segfault> Worked great.  Thanks.
<silverdulcet> dj_segfault: np, was kismet, was thinking of doing the same thing if the us repo didn't respond again. ;-p
<dj_segfault> I noticed it yesterday too, but I figured it would go away.  Is there someone to notify or will they figure it out?
<silverdulcet> dj_segfault: not sure who runs it, last year when it was down it was for quite a while, pretty sure they know about it.
<dj_segfault> OK, I guess the squirrels on the treadmill got tired.  I'll leave it as UK for now.  It's fast enough that way
<ripperda> hey guys, I'm trying to modify what the power button on my gyration remote does, but I'm having trouble figuring out how it routes through the system. does anyone have experience with that?
<Shred00> us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org appears to be down
<Daviey> bah
<innatech> Having a problem w/M-buntu Karmic and an HVR-1600 card (CX-18 based) -- S-Video is recording only green bars and garbled audio.
<Daviey> Shred00: I've changed the IP address, so you either need to flush your cache or wait for it to expire
<Daviey> Shred00: or change to another mirror :)
<Shred00> Daviey: :-(  typically one should reduce the TTL to something very small and wait for (old) TTL time to expire before one makes an IP change so that users are not left holding on to an old record for (up to) TTL.
<Shred00> i guess i will just have to wait.  i just sucks that apt sits waiting and waiting and waiting until it times out.
<Daviey> Shred00: well in this instance it serves no purpose reducing the TTL as the old record doesn't work
<Daviey> Shred00: sed -i 's/us.autobuilds/uk.autobuilds/g' /etc/apt/$sourcesfile ; would be a much faster fix for you
<Shred00> Daviey: i think you misunderstand.  in advance of changing the ip, you reduce the ttl on the existing RR and then wait for that time before you change the ip.  so if the ttl is a week, you reduce it to 5 minutes, then wait a week before you make the change.
<Daviey> Shred00: i think you misunderstand, there isn't a RR
<Shred00> before the ip change?
<Daviey> There never was
<Shred00> how did us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org ever resolve then?
<Daviey> It doesn't need a RR to resolve
<Daviey> the TTL is 1hr which is hardly painful anyway.
<Shred00> how does us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org not need an RR?  nobody could ever resolve that name without one.
<Shred00> here is the (old) RR right here:
<Shred00> us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org. 166 IN     A       87.117.230.144
<Shred00> here is the new one:
<Shred00> us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org. 3600 IN    A       87.117.230.247
<Daviey> Shred00: by RR i assumed you mean'tRound Robin, but i guess you mean Resouce Record/
<Shred00> yes.  RR == Resource Record
<Daviey> Shred00: I know what the entries are, *I* just changed them
<Shred00> Daviey: but you were denying there was an RR which clearly there had to be so I had to provide evidence to refute your claim that there wasn't one.
<Daviey> Shred00: it looks like you had a TTL of 166, so it's hardly a long wait for you anway.
<Daviey> Shred00: I'm not sure what you are trying to prove.
<Shred00> in any case, the way you minimize the impact of changing an ip is to first reduce the TTL of the existing record.  then wait that long before you make the change
<Daviey> Shred00: Ok, next time we have a mirror that doesn't resolve.. i'll ensure that i reduce the TTL to leave people hanging longer.
<Shred00> in any case.  it's clear that the problem was just transient.
<Shred00> how does reducing the TTL leave people hanging longer?
<Daviey> 87.117.230.144 is a DEAD mirror, so reducing the TTL for that is foolhardy.
<Daviey> So you suggest i reduce the ttl from 1hr (which is pretty short anyway) to 5 mins, wait an hour then make the change?
<Daviey> makes no sense.
<Shred00> i take this was an "emergency" change then?
<Daviey> take it how you please.
<Shred00> you didn't say that originally.  you simply said you changed the ip.  i interpreted that as this was a planned change.
<Shred00> anyway.  thanx for taking care of it.
<DuCkNeT> ouch...
<DuCkNeT> i guess he woke up on wrong side of the bed...
<tjw> is http://us.autobuilds.mythbuntu.org going to come back eventually?
<rhpot1991> tjw: its being worked on, last I saw
<tjw> ok, it's been down for a few days, so i was just wondering if i need to reconfigure it to use a different server or something
<tjw> i just did 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mythbuntu-repos' and chose PPA instead of US and that seems to work
<tjw> fwiw
<tjw> at least I'm hoping they have the same files
<slonbg> hi. I'm logged in to my mythbuntu box over ssh. I'm trying to restart the GUI from there with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. Unfortuantely, this command never exits (i.e. does not shut down gdm). Instead, a pupup jumps on the tv with the text "There already appears to be an X server running on dysplay: 0. Should another display number is tried?". How can I restart the GUI from a ssh login?
<rhpot1991> slonbg: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<slonbg> rhpot1991: I hit ctrl-c on the gdm stop. with restart, the same popup happen
<rhpot1991> is another user logged in or something?
<slonbg> rhpot1991: sorry for the delay. No, no other user. Its a standalone machine, connected to the TV. Only remote there. It auto log in to start mythtv. then I login over ssh.
<rhpot1991> slonbg: what version of mythbuntu?
<slonbg> rhpot1991: 9.04
<slonbg> rhpot1991: hmmm. ps aux displays 2 equal gdm lines for /usr/sbin/gdm ...and one for /usr/bin/X .... -auth /avr/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth ...
<slonbg> the gdm line are like: /usr/sbin/gdm --config=/etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<slonbg> one has flags Ss, the other only S
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-24
<Fudge> !help tvtuner
<Zinn> !help tvtuner For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<Fudge> some links didnt work on the help url
<Fudge> lookign for a tv tuner card to watch tv on ubuntu that just works please
<rhpot1991> Fudge: like?
<Fudge> rhpot1991 i thought there would be a list of supported cards in some kind of hardware compatible list
<rhpot1991> Fudge: its hard to keep track of such a topic
<rhpot1991> you can see what the developers are running here: http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<Fudge> oh the faq and the merchondise links
<Fudge> sorry didnt get what u meant loL
<rhpot1991> you can get a good idea by reading the mythtv wiki or mailing list as well
<Fudge> thanks
<egghead> running mythbuntu 9.10, i want to use lvm for backing up videos/recording, but have a few questions about it, anyone here using lvm?
<tgm4883> Anyone around want to test an MCC plugin for enabling and configuring XBMC as a mythtv frontend?
<tgm4883> It's currently sitting in the -testing PPA waiting to be built in about 3 hours
<tgm4883> https://edge.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/+archive/testing/+build/1528489
<Zinn> [edge.launchpad.net] Package Testing PPA : “Mythbuntu Developers” team
<tgm4883> If anyone does decide to test it, let me know how it works out and any bugs there are. You can file bugs against Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> It's building for karmic and lucid, but should be able to run on any release that has MCC-revamp
<Ratok> hello everyone, i got a question concerning the use of alternate players: hence i configured my alternate player to "mplayer -framedrop -monitoraspect 16:9 -fs -zoom -quiet -vo xv -ao alsa-device=spdif %s" but it turned out, that if i select "play with alternate player" in the video menu, it just pops back to the menu
<Ratok> is there something i missed to activate beforehand?
<Ratok> or the main problem i got are embedded subtitles in mkv files
<gregl> Ratok, as far as i know you can't launch an alternate player anymore..
<Ratok> thats why i tried to use an alternate
<Ratok> oh whys that, there is an option so i thought it works ;)
<gregl> used to be but it was dropped..
<Ratok> oh thats unfortunate
<Ratok> so is there a solution for mkv files?
<Ratok> with embedded subs
<Ratok> or maybe is there one coming up?
<gregl> don't know i don't use them..
<Ratok> its really a pitty
<Ratok> because everything else is doing great
<mrand> Ratok: here is a recent dicsussion on the topic: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/424625?search_string=mkv;#424625
<Zinn> [www.gossamer-threads.com] Disabling the internal player | MythTV | Users
<gregl> There has been a big discussion on the mythtv mailing list ..
<Ratok> thx for the info zinn
<Zinn> Hi Ratok, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<Ratok> oh yeah hard stuff
<Ratok> same argumentation like me
<Ratok> no subtitles ;)
<Ratok> maybe 0.23 solves the case
<mrand> Ratok: I got the impression from skimming that thread that they were sometimes referring to 0.23, so I'm not promising any improvements in that area.  Having said that, 0.23 should contain MANY other bug fixes and minor improvements worthy of upgrading.
<Ratok> ;(
<mrand> Towards the end of that discussion, they were talking about other changes that will fix this... but timeframe is unknown.
<Ratok> we will see
<Ratok> hence i got to play them from external
<Ratok> good night to all in my timezone ;)
<jtee> i am having trouble with the EPG flashing during live tv
<jtee> using a pvr-150 card
<Technophil> Can someone tell me where the boot volume setting is, booting starts at 0 and seems to need to be manually set to max on every boot.  This is using Realtek ALC888
<mythbuntu-test> hello
<mythbuntu-test> testing again
<superm1> !hi | jtee
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about hi
<superm1> oh what happened to our nice !hi?
<jtee> hee  dunno... what's it supposed to do?
<superm1> it's supposed to have the bot say hi to you, how can we help
<jtee> silly bot
<superm1> so anyway, what's up?  what you need help with?
<rhpot1991> superm1: I think I deleted it
<jtee> i was wondering if the EPG flashing in live tv mode (for PVR-150 cards) has been fixed since the ice ages (err... 8.10)
<superm1> i don't believe i was ever aware of such an issue
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-25
<jtee> I'm woefully behind in the ubuntu department on my mythbuntu box (8.10)... upgrading now
<jtee> maybe that will help
<superm1> it's quite possible
<superm1> it's a new mythtv version, all sorts of bugs fixed in 9.10
<jtee> it'll take awhile to upgrade that far ;-)
<superm1> well you might cut your losses then and backup the database instead?
<superm1> then fresh install 9.10 and restore the DB
<superm1> directions at http://mythbuntu.org/upgrading
<Technophil> !set default volume
<Zinn> Sorry I don't know about set default volume
<rhpot1991> Technophil: setup>general>page 3
<rhpot1991> I think
<rhpot1991> some tuners also have a volume control, check your recording groups for that
<Technophil> rhpot1991:   That's not the setting thats an issue.  Its the default slide top right of the desktop that's the issue.
<Technophil> When booting its reset to 0
<rhpot1991> Technophil: I think what you want to do is run sudo alsamixer
<rhpot1991> exit out of that and it should save
<Technophil> Will try.   (Running mixer from the Multimedia menu does not seem to retain the setting on reboot either.)
<Technophil> Also I wondered if mythtv sets the volume to 0 when it exits as it does when jumping etc.
<rhpot1991> I think you need to run as sudo for it to save, if that doesn't work google, there are some ways of forcing alsamixer changes to save
<Technophil> K, thanks the search phrase "alsamixer" is probably what I was missing.
<bonelifer> I'm looking to use a usb bluetooth adapter for A2DP(stereo). is this support out of the box or do I need to install a certain bluetooth stack?
<innatech> Having problems w/M-buntu Karmic and an HVR-1600 card (CX-18 based) -- S-Video is recording only green bars and garbled audio.
<innatech> vMalloc has been cranked up, and I've installed the latest nVidia drivers that work w/my card (6800 XT AGP).
<innatech> *Vmalloc
<innatech> This is on an nForce3 motherboard, AMD X2 4200+ cpu, 3GB RAM.
<innatech> I'll be intermittently checking the channel if anyone has any ideas. I can provide logs if requested.
<tgm4883> !daily
<Zinn> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/daily-live/current/
<CPrompt^> hi.  i am going to set up a MythBuntu box and need a recommendation for a TVTuner card.  PCI.  Something not real expensive is preferable
<CPrompt^> any suggestions?
<mrand> CPrompt^: That question is a huge can of worms.  It depends on where you are in the world, combined with what types of video source(s) you have.  You'll also have to define "not real expensive."   http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware is what the developers have.  Your best bet though is to look over the mythtv.org wiki - they have a decent database of tuners.
<CPrompt^> mrand: ah....I guess that would be helpful.  I am in the States.  By not real expensive I mean something around $50.00 $60.00 if possible
<CPrompt^> I have looked at the wiki but I don't really get what some of it is talking about
<CPrompt^> I guess ATSC is the way to go
<mrand> Do you have a STB that you are capturing from, or are you trying to go over the air?
<CPrompt^> STB?
<mrand> or QAM directly from cable.
<CPrompt^> cable
<mrand> set-top-box  (dish or cable)
<CPrompt^> no, no STB
<CPrompt^> just cable into the house
<CPrompt^> they run it from the line outside into the house
<mrand> ok, so you either want over the air or QAM (Which means only free channels)
<CPrompt^> what is QAM?
<mrand> ATSC is over the air digital.  QAM is digital over cable.
<CPrompt^> ah yes.  QAM is it then
<rhpot1991> analog is dead/dying too, so that might hurt your choices
<CPrompt^> actually Time Warner went digital.  does that matter?
<rhpot1991> for QAM I'd recommend a HDHR
<rhpot1991> well CPrompt^ most likely you cannot receive any digital channels except your locals unless you have some sort of stb
<mrand> for either ATSC or QAM, HDHR is the favorite, by far.  But it's closer to $120 or so I think.   Maybe on sale for a bit cheaper from time to time.  Or get a discount using bing cashback on ebay.
<rhpot1991> 150 I thought
<rhpot1991> or the last time I checked
<CPrompt^> so on the list of cards here : http://bit.ly/apAOLu I should probably start with the ATSC
<Zinn> [bit.ly] Video capture card - MythTV
<rhpot1991> the extra cash is worth avoiding the headaches though :)
<mrand> Google products lists $130.  If you go with the single tuner model, new egg has it for $100
<CPrompt^> i don't see HDHR in the list of cards on that page
<rhpot1991> Silicondust HDHomeRun (MythTV >= 0.20) (8-VSB/QAM64/QAM256)
<rhpot1991> its there
<rhpot1991> also splurge for the 2 tuner, you will thank me later
<mrand> hahah
<CPrompt^> that says it's an external HDTV tuner??
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: they have a page where you can check and see what channels you can get
<mrand> It's Ethernet based.
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: ya it runs on your network
<CPrompt^> ah
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: http://www.silicondust.com/hdhomerun/channels_us
<Zinn> [www.silicondust.com] hdhomerun/channels - Silicondust
<mrand> bbl
<CPrompt^> what about something like this : http://bit.ly/93jVxh
<Zinn> [bit.ly] Newegg.com - Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-1600 ATSC/ClearQAM/NTSC TV Tuner MC-Kit 1183 PCI Interface - TV Tuners & Video Devices
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: in theory it should work well for you
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure that card is supported out of the box now
<CPrompt^> i wold just like to have the computer and that's it.  Not another box sitting there.  That thing looks really nice though
<CPrompt^> if I had more room, then it would be cool
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: well with the HDHR you can put it anywhere on your network
<rhpot1991> in your garage/attic/basement/bathroom/wherever
<CPrompt^> oh
<rhpot1991> I personally put mine right next to my backend, but personal preference
<rhpot1991> either one should work with you, but with the HDHR you have the added bonus that 3 of the main developers here use that so its tested extra well every release
<CPrompt^> good point
<rhpot1991> CPrompt^: you could always just watch for a sale
<CPrompt^> BestBuy has it for $100 which isn't bad
<rhpot1991> the HDHR does mulri-rec too, not sure if the others do, so you can record more than 2 shows at once if the channels align correctly
<CPrompt^> silly question I guess but how does the "cable" get into the Silicone box?
<CPrompt^> if it's on my network and not going through my actual cable
<rhpot1991> 2 cable jacks on the back of it
<CPrompt^> oh!  so it does need to have access to the cable line just like a TV
<rhpot1991> http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageGallery.aspx?CurImage=15-327-005-S04&ISList=15-327-005-S01%2c15-327-005-S02%2c15-327-005-S03%2c15-327-005-S04%2c15-327-005-S05&S7ImageFlag=1&Item=N82E16815327005&Depa=0&WaterMark=1&Description=SiliconDust%20HDHomeRun%20Network-based%20Dual%20Digital%20HDTV%20Tuner%20Ethernet%20Interface
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, Digital Cameras and more!
<rhpot1991> thats a shot of the back of it
<CPrompt^> ok.  so the network part is just to interface with the MythTV box
<rhpot1991> yes
<rhpot1991> the tuners are avialable to anything on your network
<rhpot1991> so your mythbox, or if you want silicon dust has a configuration gui that will launch vlc to watch
<rhpot1991> which we are shipping with lucid
<CPrompt^> great.  thanks for all the information.  all the ATSC and QAM etc...were starting to really confuse me
<CPrompt^> VLC is going to be in Lucid?
<CPrompt^> awesome
<rhpot1991> vlc is in ubuntu already, I meant the HDHR config GUI
<CPrompt^> is it?  LOL  I thought I installed it on Karmic
<mrand> CPrompt^: the one(s) for $100 are single tuner... only one cable input.  I'd side with rhpot1991 and encourage you to pay a few extra bucks for the dual input.
<mrand> The single tuner looks to be available for $80 to $90
<rhpot1991> double tuner is cheaper than 2x single tuners
<rhpot1991> invest now, worry less later
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-27
<bcgrown> Has anyone managed to get ladspa plugins working on 9.10?
<bcgrown> http://www.pastebin.org/98209  <-- this is my .asoundrc.  I did "sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart"  and changed the audio device in MythFrontend to "ALSA:ladamp" but there was no output
<Zinn> [www.pastebin.org] www private pastebin - collaborative debugging tool
<bcgrown> It works fine through ALSA:default,  but the volume for TV is too low hence the need for the ladspa amplifier plugin
<TheSHAD0W> I has a suggestion!
<TheSHAD0W> Put up a shopping page on mythbuntu.org showing each of the tuner cards currently supported, along with Amazon affiliate links.
<TheSHAD0W> Affiliate income can go to support the project.
<TheSHAD0W> I think it'd be more interesting and convenient for people who want to set up DVRs.
<rhpot1991> TheSHAD0W: thats a lot of constantly changing information to keep track of
<rhpot1991> what we have is this page: http://mythbuntu.org/developer-hardware
<rhpot1991> so you can see what we use and what we test with, and all of that should work very well
<rhpot1991> if you want something else, check the mythtv wiki, or ubuntu forums, or mythtv mailing list
<bonelifer> I'm booting with my 17" CRT for install. It's running off the screen. Any thing I can do?
<wertwert1984> hi my mythtv wont start, my OS is mythubuntu 9.10 i'm using a huppaurge nova-s and i have pulseAudio installed and alsa installed
<wertwert1984> this is my mythtv log from the log grabber: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/ACtFDyTY
<wertwert1984> mythtv backend setup nore the frontend will start
<wertwert1984> will not start*****
<mrand> wertwert1984: strange.  That is the error that people were getting on 10.04, but I wonder if superm1 was aware it is/was a problem with 9.10 as well  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/523716
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #523716 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu): “pulseaudio version defined as UNKNOWN, which breaks everything with build-dep on libpulse-dev”
<wertwert1984> on ok that may be it then as i am using all the latest from the ubuntu reposatorys and the mythtv ones
<wertwert1984> how can i fix it
<mrand> wertwert1984: and stay on 0.23?  I'm not sure.  0.23 builds are broken right now.   I hate to say it, but the path of least resistance today might be to drop your current database, restore 0.22 database, and run 0.22 until 0.23 can be fixed (hopefully in a few days).
<innatech> So, got my HVR-1600 working on the backend in mplayer, but the remote frontend crashes or displays a blank screen when I try switch to that input on liveTV. Can anyone point me in the right direction? I'm on 9.10 .
<wertwert1984> oh ok how do i do that please?
<superm1> should have been fixed by now
<superm1> mrand,
<superm1> what build are you on wertwert1984 ?
<superm1> 23095 it looks?  you should update to the current daily builds
<wertwert1984> sorry how do i find that out?
<superm1> that's very old
<superm1> apt-cache policy mythtv-backend
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/sTR9KZfA
<superm1> okay so you are on the latest..
<wertwert1984> ok so do i need to step back?
<superm1> well it's possible you've encountered a bug
<superm1> did your /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf get updated?
<superm1> what's that look like right now?
<mrand> I actually meant https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/524191 above
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #524191 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “mythtv-frontend doesn't start when pulse audio is running”
<superm1> well is that the issue?
<superm1> i thought it was that the backend won't start?
<superm1> those logs have very old data, so it's confusing
<superm1> and they claim to be starting 23095, not 23567
<wertwert1984> ok how do i clear the logs and make new ones
<wertwert1984> and i can't start the backend setup
<superm1> Okay if that's the only issue - then can you show us the terminal output when you try?
<superm1> those other logs are irrelevant in that case
<mrand> wertwert1984: can you also do apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/2zWDB6zs
<superm1> okay so that's the new one; good
<wertwert1984> thats the /etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf
<superm1> and do you have an /etc/default/mythtv-backend ?
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/f2jmwzKW
<wertwert1984> and thats apt-cache policy mythtv-frontend
<wertwert1984> no i don't superm1
<superm1> Ok that's good too; you're not supposed to with the upgrade unless you previously modified it
<superm1> so lets see terminal output for mythtv-setup's launch, maybe there's a hint at why it's failing
<wertwert1984> ok 1 sec
<wertwert1984> how do i do that please?
<superm1> Oh, i suppose mythtv-setup still opens it's own terminal window, doesn't it.
<wertwert1984> no
<superm1> well then you should just be able to run it from a terminal window yourself
<superm1> and the output would be output into that terminal after the application is launched
<wertwert1984> i have a terminal open to use
<superm1> so type "mythtv-setup" and see if it starts outputting there
<superm1> if it doesn't, then try alt tabbing to find the window it's outputting to
<wertwert1984> yes i do but i forgot the command
<superm1> "mythtv-setup"
<superm1> that's all it is
<wertwert1984> oh ok
<superm1> once you find where it's outputting it's text, you just need to highlight it all and then middle click in a pastebin text box to paste it
<wertwert1984> cameron@cameron-desktop:~$ mythtv-setup
<wertwert1984> bash: /usr/bin/mythtv-setup: Permission denied
<wertwert1984> and i try with sudo and i get this
<wertwert1984> cameron@cameron-desktop:~$ sudo mythtv-setup
<wertwert1984> sudo: mythtv-setup: command not found
<superm1> oh there was a bug reporting this recently
<superm1> to fix it temporarily; sudo chmod +x /usr/bin/mythtv-setup
<superm1> Daviey, i think this is because you aren't using v3 packages on karmic
<superm1> those files are executable w/ v3
<wertwert1984> ok it started
<mrand> Could not using v3 package also be related to the pulse audio error message?
<superm1> doubtful
<superm1> but it's the same reason mythfrontend wouldn't start
<superm1> mythfrontend is a shell script too
<wertwert1984> oh ok
<wertwert1984> this is mythfrontend output sorry i can't copy the backend one it's in a seperat termmanal and it's white
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/FQ23QwW
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/FQ23QwWh
<superm1> mythfrontend looks fine now
<wertwert1984> ok good thank you
<wertwert1984> do u want the output from mythtv-backend and if so how do i gat it
<superm1> i think you should be fine now
<superm1> if you're still having troubles, then clear out your logs in /var/log/mythtv/ and do a fresh run of the log grabber
<wertwert1984> this is the new log
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/qb6vtax3
<superm1> well what's wrong?
<wertwert1984> don't know yet i have no audio on tv looking in to it AMT
<wertwert1984> don't know yet i have no audio on tv looking in to it Atm
<wertwert1984> help i can't get any sound in mythtv i have pulse audio and alsa
<wertwert1984> and mythbuntu 10 and mythtv the latest build
<superm1> wertwert1984, if you're still having problems now post the fresh frontend log
<superm1> now that you have the apps executable and whatn ot
<wertwert1984> ok
<wertwert1984> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/Q5iHy36N
<wertwert1984> there you go all cleaned out
<wertwert1984> why is my onboard audio device see as a use device? it's in the log under lsusb?
<superm1> wertwert1984, you've just gotta change your settings
<superm1> in settings->general
<wertwert1984> in mythtv or5 ubuntu?
<superm1> are you on ubuntu or mythbuntu?
<superm1> if you're on ubuntu, then you need to set it to use pulseaudio in that page and then set the settings in ubuntu
<superm1> if you're on mythbuntu, you need to set the settings in mythtv to use the alsa device you want
<wertwert1984> ok but all that i can choose from in the mythtv settings is alsa, software, pcm, pcm1
<superm1> so pick the appropriate one that you need to use
<wertwert1984> sorry was looking at the wrong section
<wertwert1984> how do i test if alsa is working?
<superm1> you can use a tool like aplay
<superm1> and test files in /usr/share/alsa
<wertwert1984> cause i have alot of choice in mythtv settings
<wertwert1984> do i need both puseaudio and alsa for aslsa
<wertwert1984> alsa to work
<wertwert1984> ?
<superm1> you only need pulseaudio if you are using on standard ubuntu, not mythbuntu install
<wertwert1984> i have mythbuntu
<superm1> then you dont need pulseaudio
<wertwert1984> but is it perinstall on mythbuntu?
<wertwert1984> be back soon i out for launch
#ubuntu-mythtv 2010-02-28
<dulli> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dulli> Hi everybody.
<dulli> I'm setting up a fresh installation of Mythbuntu 9.10 on my machine and the last bit I'm missing is to get the media keys (XF86MediaNext, XF86VolumeUP, etc.) running in MythTV. I could assign them in the keybindings settings of MythTV without problems in Mythbuntu 9.04 but since 9.10 it appears like the keys are either swallowed by Gnome (volume change happens in gnome when I press these keys) or ignored by MythTV. After trying a
<dulli> for some time, I now suspect that MythTV is ignoring them as, e.g., xev or VLC receive the keypresses of these keys. Did anyone of you experience a similar problem and has a solution? The workaround, I guess, would be to remap the media-keys to, e.g., F14, F15, etc. and use those in MythTV. However, I'd like to do it natively or at least get to know why it doesn't work anymore.
<dewman> howdy..
<dewman> is anyone using mythgame with snes roms?
<dewman> I am just trying to figure out what emu might be the better one to use....
<dewman> disregard the mythgame, just got zsnes to work under myth....
<Wobbly> I have a small problem with my Mythtv Setup that I was wondering if anyone might be able to give me pointers with ?
<Wobbly> problem is that I have a tunned channel and when I try to select to watch that channel the mythfrontend dies
<innatech> What should I be looking into fix this: I can view the s-video input of an HVR-1600 in mplayer on the backend but not through livetv on a remote front-end. I'm sort of mystified--the frontend freezes up when I switch the input or source to that entry.
<SporadicCrash> hi, i have installed "lirc", "lirc-x", "lirc-source-modules" and "liblircclient0" but lircd doesn't seem to be working, does anyone know?
<SporadicCrash> is there anyone who can answer my question about LIRC abovE?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-21
<hot_wheelz> how do u setup automatically skip commercials?
<hot_wheelz> running Mythbuntu 10.10
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, it's a frontend setting
<tgm4883> well
<tgm4883> actually it's set in a couple places
<tgm4883> you tell the backend whether you want it to automatically flag commercials
<tgm4883> are you programs already being automatically flagged?
<hot_wheelz> not sure...don't think so...i thought i selected automatically skip commercials though
<hot_wheelz> how can i check
<tgm4883> in watch recordings, there is an icon for comm flagged programs
<hot_wheelz> hang on
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 a litle flag right?
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, it depends on the theme
<tgm4883> which theme are you using
<hot_wheelz> mythbuntu
<tgm4883> yea it's a little grey flag then
<tgm4883> iirc, or a little cylinder if it's currently commflagging
<hot_wheelz> nope don't see it
<tgm4883> sec
<hot_wheelz> ok
<tgm4883> so on your backend, in mythtv-setup, in General
<tgm4883> 8th screen
<tgm4883> "Allow commercial-detection jobs"
<tgm4883> make sure that is checked
<hot_wheelz> ok then
<tgm4883> that will tell the backend to automatically run the commflag job on the show
<hot_wheelz> thats all
<tgm4883> one more place
<tgm4883> you have to tell the frontend to automatically skip commercials
<tgm4883> settings > setup > tv playback > playback
<tgm4883> 8th screen
<tgm4883> thats in the frontend
<tgm4883> set "Automatically skip commercials" to whichever setting you want
<hot_wheelz> ok brb
<hot_wheelz> ok done so how do i run it on somthing that was alraedy recorded select from watch recording or somthing
<tgm4883> err, from memory, you hit M on the recording in watch recordings and there should be an option to runn comm flagging job
<hot_wheelz> ok
<hot_wheelz> then just let it run
<squidly> I'm running mythbuntu 10.10 with fixes. I keep having xscreensaver pop on when I'm watching tv. how can I fix that? I started when I updated from myth 0.23 to myth 0.24
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, yep
<tgm4883> it will take a while depending on your backend speed
<tgm4883> squidly, are you sure it's xscreensaver?
<tgm4883> and not either gnome-screensaver or dpms?
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 thanks mate
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, welcome
<squidly> tgm4883: yea I removed gnome-screensaver
<tgm4883> squidly, I haven't seen that issue in a long time
<squidly> hmm it could be something wierd the
<squidly> then*
<tgm4883> I don't recall what the issue/fix was
<hot_wheelz> once done the cylinder will change to a flag?
<tgm4883> IIRC, I turned it off completely
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, yep
<hot_wheelz> ok
<squidly> I also am seeing a lot more memory use as well. The box has 1G installed and 256 is taken by the video card (ugg) and now it seems to be swapping quit a bit
<tgm4883> squidly, memory usage is usually theme dependent
<tgm4883> some themes take more than others
<Patrickdk> 256 taken by the video card?
<tgm4883> what theme are you using?
<squidly> mythbuntu theme
<tgm4883> yea thats a higher one, what else are you doing on the box?
<squidly> nfs mounts
<squidly> a deamon I wrote to control my tv.
<tgm4883> anything else that would use ram though?
<squidly> nope
<tgm4883> pastebin "free -m"
<tgm4883> !pastebin
<Zinn> when pasting more than 5 lines of data please use http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com so you don't flood the channel.  Then please post the link in the channel.
<Patrickdk> what is a lot of memory usage?
<squidly> tgm4883: craig     1938 11.7 71.7 1928492 547008 ?      Sl   20:04  18:08  \_ /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<Patrickdk> atleast my myth-frontend only system is using 327megs
<squidly> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/fk40y5c1 my free -m
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] total used free share
<Patrickdk> heh
<Patrickdk> mine is 160megs
<squidly> yea that is a lot of ram it's using!
<squidly> 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110219.dca8767-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 0 that is the mythtv-frontend I have installed
<Patrickdk> pmap 1938
<squidly> let me pastbin that
<Patrickdk> mine is: 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110204.08a8a65-0ubunt
<squidly> http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/9e3AAcxp
<tgm4883> what did you run to get "tgm4883: craig     1938 11.7 71.7 1928492 547008 ?      Sl   20:04  18:08  \_ /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log"
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] 1938: /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/
<tgm4883> what options
<squidly> ps auxf
<tgm4883> thomas    7302  5.9 10.7 738172 192452 ?       Sl   Feb18 170:04 /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real --logfile /var/log/mythtv/mythfrontend.log
<squidly> yea.. makes me wonder if something is broken or mis-configured
<Patrickdk> looks like libvdpau
<tgm4883> thats from my frontend only zotac
<tgm4883> which is using about 960MB
<Patrickdk> 00007f472d825000 1001436K rw---    [ anon ]
<squidly> hmm I wonder..
<Patrickdk> 1 gig allocated :(
<squidly> yea..
<squidly> its a built in video card. I've had issues with anything HD pixilating on it..
<tgm4883> what video card?
<Patrickdk> well, I doubt you have enough streams on your gpu
<squidly> the video card is a Nvidia 8200
<Patrickdk> oh, that isn't really going work
<tgm4883> does that even support vdpau?
<squidly> yea it does
<squidly> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131318 that is the mobo
<Zinn> [www.newegg.com] Newegg.com - ASUS M3N78-VM AM2+/AM2 NVIDIA GeForce 8200 HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
<tgm4883> oh onboard
<squidly> yea.. This is part of my cute little frontend..
<squidly> I got that because I wanted the HDMI out
<tgm4883> I wonder what type of memory usage the frontend has right after starting it
<squidly> tgm4883: minimal
<Patrickdk> mythtv says you need atleast a 8400
<Patrickdk> and not a memory sharing 8400
<tgm4883> squidly, what deinterlacer are you using?
<Patrickdk> so only 8400's with their own ram
<squidly> on the frontend Vdapu Slim profile
<tgm4883> Patrickdk, wiki says 8200 onboard
<Patrickdk> http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/VDPAU
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] VDPAU - MythTV
<Patrickdk> hmm, I don't see it
<Patrickdk> oh way down there
<tgm4883> it's in the second section
<tgm4883> Feat B section
<Patrickdk> and it's a B chip :(
<tgm4883> yea it's iffy
<tgm4883> (1) GPUs with this note may not support H.264 streams with the following widths: 49, 54, 59, 64, 113, 118, 123, 128 macroblocks (769-784, 849-864, 929-944, 1009-1024, 1793-1808, 1873-1888, 1953-1968, 2033-2048 pixels).
<squidly> it worked for the most part with most things.
<squidly> just a couple of HD movies pixilated on 0.23
<tgm4883> squidly, what deinterlacer?
 * Patrickdk doesn't bother much with vdpau, mainly cause of the lack of subtitle support in myth
<mycosys> squidly use as fast a deinterlacing as possible, or none
<squidly> tgm4883: let me get that really quick
<mycosys> 8200 is plenty to decode, but wont handle the high end de-interlacers
<mycosys> is the same chip as the second gen 8400
<squidly> mycosys: okies. yea it was using advanced, with the secondary temporta.
<Patrickdk> yay?
<Patrickdk> yay :)
<tgm4883> according to the wiki, thats not going to work
<mycosys> i woudl go with none
<tgm4883> you need to go down to at least bob2x
<tgm4883> i'd test with none though
<squidly> yea I will try that out.
<squidly> test with none.. see how that works.
<mycosys> are you iin a 50Hz or 60Hz country?
<squidly> now where is my spare keykoad
<squidly> mycosys: ?? 60 or 60hz?
<squidly> 50 or 60hz? how can I check that
<mycosys> pal ir ntsc
<mycosys> *or
<mycosys> actually - simpler to ask what country
<squidly> US
<mycosys> bugger
<squidly> so IIRC PAL
<mycosys> NTSC
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> US is NTSC
<mycosys> you kinda need postprocessing for movies
<mycosys> see if it bothers you
<squidly> oh lol. I pull of a DirecTV system, I dont need HD for life tv..
<squidly> I will try the slim profile then
<mycosys> nah
<mycosys> edit the profile ur using
 * tgm4883 wonders what this live tv thing is :)
<squidly> lol tgm4883
<squidly> oh wow.. um.. no nvidia module loaded!
<squidly> that would be a problesm!
<mycosys> it would indeed
<mycosys> run hardware drivers from the settings menu
<mycosys> you need the proprietary nvidia drivers
<mycosys> settings menu of mythbuntu that is
<squidly> yea I know. I'm installing them via cli right now (faster for me)
<mycosys> remenbered having to add repos
<mycosys> might have been another linux
<squidly> almost all my video hardware is nvidia
<mycosys> mine too
<mycosys> in fact all of it - only other is my fiancee's lappy
<mycosys> mythserver is running a blob dled direct from nv because the distro didnt suppport my gt210 at the time
<squidly> ahh..
<squidly> yea.. my wifes lappy runs the intel video chipset
<mycosys> ew
<squidly> she only uses it for surfing and IM
<mycosys> fiancee has an ati, but she doesnt do lin
<tgm4883> !ff
<Zinn> Feature Freeze for 11.04 is on Feb 12, 2011
<tgm4883> Zinn you liar
<Zinn> Hi tgm4883, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<squidly> as soon as I can get my wife's windows docs backed up I will be fixineg her box to linux
<mycosys> why?
<mycosys> my desky and lappy are doze primarily
<squidly> I'm 98% linux
 * tgm4883 runs 100% linux in his house
<mycosys> there is bugger all you cant do with just 1 lin box in the house
<squidly> teaching my kids linux as well. It's free
<mycosys> linux is that far superioir you only need one
<squidly> mycosys: lol
<mycosys> its tru
<squidly> yea I know. I run linux at work and as home. I only use doze for games
<squidly> ahh there we go now it's got nvidia in there
<squidly> let me reset the deinterlacing and see how that works
<squidly> also got rid of the old libvdapu verisons
<mycosys> i need pro/engineer (they dumped lin) and acrobat pro and mathematica - i need bloody win boxes
<mycosys> irony is my amd 5200+ is as quick at doin most stuff under doze as my 1366 system is under w7
<mycosys> if i need lin on the go the lappy dual boots
<mycosys> also need to compile to doze for uni (going from technician to engineer)
<squidly> back
<mycosys> getting anywhere?
<squidly> yep
<squidly> changed to bob and fallback of none
<mycosys> btw - recommend deluge - is lovely on my mythserver lol
<squidly> that fixed the pixilation for me
<mycosys> sweet!
<squidly> yep.. LOTR would pixilate a lot for me
<squidly> now it does not
<mycosys> :)
<squidly> deluge the torrent client?
<squidly> I use rtorrent
<mycosys> yup - deluge has a separate daemon and client
<mycosys> and a web if
<mycosys> client can run on a remote machine
<squidly> nice. I like rtorrent and a webcute rutorrent
<squidly> it something I was able to teach my wife how to use :D
<squidly> and it runs on my server so no issues there..
<mycosys> i love having a remote gtk client
<squidly> lol
<squidly> still eating up 61% ram..
<tgm4883> the frontend or whole system?
<squidly> frontend
<mycosys> while decoding?
<squidly> nope
<squidly> right now it's idle
<mycosys> :O
<mycosys> which version?
<squidly> 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110219.dca8767-0ubuntu0mythbuntu2 0
<squidly> still libvdpau
<squidly> I wonder if it's a memory leak in it
<squidly> because sitting ilde here it just eats up more
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883
<tgm4883> yep
<hot_wheelz> the show still has some commericals can u train it?
<mrand> hot_wheelz: nope.  It does the best it can.
<mrand> If you want, you can manually cut them out with the cutlist editor
<mrand> It doesn't take long, but it is a manual process
<hot_wheelz> mrand where is it located?
<mrand> hot_wheelz: I don't remember the keyboard short cut - you'll have to look it up.  z maybe?
<hot_wheelz> mrand so goto watch recordings and hit z
<mrand> If z is the right key.  Or maybe it is 'e'.  You'll have to look at the keyboard short cuts
<hot_wheelz> it is z
<hot_wheelz> mrand so what screen do i run z from then
<hot_wheelz> tgm4883 do u know
<tgm4883> hot_wheelz, I think thats when you are watching the recording
<tgm4883> pause and hit Z
<mycosys> hot_wheels - i recommend not using commercial auto skip
<mycosys> just set a button for skip on ur remote
<mycosys> and set it to show on the osd when a commercial comes
<mycosys> then if it shows a commercial that is in a sane place and a sane length - skip it
 * tgm4883 uses autoskip, it works ~95% of the time
<mrand> mycosys: I agree.  It does an amazing job, but it still makes enough mistakes that most people would prefer to hit a button.  Of course, you could take the attitude that since it gets it right the majority of the time, you should let it autoskip, and when it doesn't, skip back.
<hot_wheelz> so how do i get the cutlist to appaer from what menu
<hot_wheelz> when do i press z?
<hot_wheelz> anyone
<wizbit> wc
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-22
<Twiggy2cents> On the latest update, was xvmc removed?
<Twiggy2cents> I am on v0.24-150
<mrand> Twiggy2cents: it's been a month or three, but yes.
<Twiggy2cents> So I have a low end system that xvmc worked perfect on, for hd and sd.  Now none of the profiles produce a good picture.  It blurs bad on hd and a little on sd.  I have a p4 2.8ghz and a geforce 6200.  Previously I had a similar spec'ed ati in there and I changed to the nvidia to see if it would help
<Twiggy2cents> There isnt a distinguishable difference in quality on the other playback profiles
<Twiggy2cents> Do I have any other option?
<mrand> Twiggy2cents: the general recommendation is Nvidia cards that are VDPAU capable.  You can find them used or new, with various decoding capabilities.  The other alternative is that you could compile 0.24 myth yourself and turn xvmc back on.  But you'll be stuck on 0.24 forever, it isn't even a compile option on 0.25.
<Twiggy2cents> I have an agp slot.  VDPAU wasnt offered for that.  But I think I found my problem.  I think I lost internet in the middle of an upgrade so I have a half broken mythtv
<Twiggy2cents> so I finished my apt-get upgrade and I have packages held back. linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic mythtv-frontend  mythvideo
<Twiggy2cents> Any idea why?
<mrand> Twiggy2cents: you can do a apt-get dist-upgrade and you can inspect the differences between what it is going to do and what apt-get upgrade is going to do.
<patdk-lap> generally it almost works like this
<patdk-lap> upgrade = no reboot
<patdk-lap> and dist-upgrade = need reboot
<patdk-lap> it's not strict, but normally works that way
<patdk-lap> unless the exceptions I have seen where *bugs*
<rob> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<rob> quit
<superm1> Twiggy2cents, actually someone did post to mythtv-users an AGP compatible VDPAU card
<superm1> maybe a week or two ago
<rhpot1991> patdk-lap: actually dist-upgrade will pull new dependencies which is why his packages are held back
<rhpot1991> Twiggy2cents: find a vpdau capable pci card
<mycosys> nvidia 8400 came in AGP and pci flavors iirc
<mycosys> http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=42&bid=6&sid=61777
<Zinn> [www.umart.com.au] Umart Online
<mycosys> Twiggy2cents
<mycosys> thats the PCI - evga is still distributing it apparently
<mycosys> twigg
<mycosys> http://www.umart.com.au/pro/products_listnew.phtml?id=10&id2=42&bid=6&sid=61777
<Zinn> [www.umart.com.au] Umart Online
<mycosys> evga make a pci 8400gs
<mycosys> still available
<mycosys> 8400 would be the only vdpau capable pci card - is the only one that ran an agp bridge too
<Twigger> so mycosys a pci vdpau card would suffice?
<mycosys> should do - long as you dont want it to be doing too much
<mycosys> an 8400 isnt going to be doing advanced deint and inverse telecine
<Twigger> would that handle vdpau normal, slim?  Or would I still have to experiment and find what works best?  This computer is pretty much a dedicated backend.  I just watch shows on it once in a blue moon
<mycosys> would handle vdpau decode
<mycosys> just probably need to set something like bob2x deinterlacing
<Twiggy2cents> I sorry I lost internet, I had asked a question
<Twiggy2cents> would that handle vdpau normal, slim?  Or would I still have to experiment and find what works best?  This computer is pretty much a dedicated backend.  I just watch shows on it once in a blue moon
<mycosys> 12:25:19 AM) mycosys: would handle vdpau decode
<mycosys> (12:25:38 AM) mycosys: just probably need to set something like bob2x deinterlacing
<Twiggy2cents> ohh okay, I may do that.  Is there any reason to go with evga?  I found a 8400gs from bfg.  Would that work as well?
<Twiggy2cents> It has same memory and is only $40
<mycosys> you sure it is pci, not pci-e?
<mycosys> pcie is cheap as chips
<mrand> Anyone know where the miro plugin appears in MCC?  Or if it isn't there, why it might be missing?
<rhpot1991> mrand: superm1 already called you blind :)
<rhpot1991> mrand: launch from cli, and see if there are errors
<superm1> and make sure mythvideo is installed
<superm1> i think it comes from there
<mrand> rhpot1991: I didn't see that - I guess superm1 did it when I was offline over the weekend (and I do have mythvideo installed, BTW).  Good call on running from the command line though - it is barfing: http://mythbuntu.pastebin.com/tqJigLfC
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.pastebin.com] $ mythbuntu-control-centre WARNING: Error loadin
<rhpot1991> mrand: hmmm wonder if your python bindings are out of date or something
<mrand> rhpot1991: how would they not be up-to-date if my system is up-to-date?  That isn't something we require users to go install a non-standard version.
<rhpot1991> mrand: see if your libmyth-python matches the rest
<mrand> rhpot1991: it matches libmythtv-perl, for example:   Installed: 2:0.24.0+fixes.20110222.8ba07a0-0ubuntu0mythbuntu1
<rhpot1991> mrand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/674366
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #674366 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “Control Centre using obsolete python bindings for Jamu plugin”
<mrand> superm1: so I should upstream ^ ?
<sabhain> I am wondering if upgrading or rebuilding is the best path for me.
<sabhain> I have just come into possession of an HD-PVR
<sabhain> but I'm running 8.0.4 (?LTS?) .. stable for ~3 years.  I think that's myth 0.21.  HD-PVR not included in the Capture Card List.
<rhpot1991> sabhain: yep time for an upgrade
<shadow__X> i am having an issue where mythbuntu 10.10 does not show any paritions when i try to install
<rhpot1991> shadow__X: if I can remember things I may be able to help you
<rhpot1991> there was an issue with raid data on drives and the installer ignoring them at one point
<rhpot1991> shadow__X: run: dmraid -r
 * rhpot1991 checks dates and thinks this may not be the actual issue
<shadow__X> hmm well this drive used to be used in a software raid array but i created a partition on it using gparted but it still isnt showing up. ill try dmraid -r now
<shadow__X> dmraid reported stuff on my drive
<rhpot1991> ok
<rhpot1991> if it doesn't need to be used by software raid then remove that, dmraid -rE
<shadow__X> awesome. thanks rhpot1991 that worked. i did not realized i had to do that
<rhpot1991> shadow__X: cool, ya I hit that in an install looks like about a year ago
<rhpot1991> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/461470
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #461470 in ubiquity (Ubuntu): “HDD(s) incorrectly detected”
<shadow__X> for swap iit needs to be the same size as ram for hibernation right? or is it twice the size
<sabhain> rhpot1991: I see in the update manager that I can upgrade straight to 10.04.  My question is what will happen with the settings & database?  Is this a clean thing?
<rhpot1991> superm1/mrand/tgm4883: do we have a stance on this ^
<rhpot1991> shadow__X: old rule was twice the size, I've seen 1x as fine too
<rhpot1991> most likely you can get away without it as well
<tgm4883> err
<tgm4883> IIRC, it has to be size of RAM + 1MB
<sabhain> I've always subscribed to the theory that you get it working and then leave it well enough alone.  So that's what I've done for 3 years.
<tgm4883> rule of thumb was usually 1.5X ram, but that was when people had little RAM
<tgm4883> I actually run 0 SWAP on my work test box, but only on accident
<tgm4883> only time it causes issues is if I exhaust my RAM
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, or were you talking about the update manager thing?
<tgm4883> sabhain, what version are you running?
<shadow__X> i did 2.5gb for 2gb of ram
<shadow__X> i plan to use hibernation
<shadow__X> i thought that mattered
<sabhain> tgm4883, I have a stable install of 8.04 (which I think means mythtv 0.21) that I haven't touched in 3 years.  Just fell into an HD-PVR and want to add that, but it looks like I need to upgrade.
<tgm4883> hmm
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: upgrade
<sabhain> Haven't touched meaning it's worked pretty much flawlessly since then.  We have a bunch of recordings in the database .. not a ton of stuff, but enough that I'd like to maintain if possible.
<tgm4883> the database and config files should remain without issue, you can do a db backup if you are worried about that
<rhpot1991> you *should* do a db backup before any upgrade
<rhpot1991> I'd do that and try
<sabhain> perhaps should qualify that it's a "mythbuntu" install .. not an ubuntu w/ mythtv
<rhpot1991> sabhain: shouldn't matter in the end
<tgm4883> sabhain, that is my recommendation as well, stick on LTS released and use mythtv-updates to keep mythtv up to date
<mrand> my experiements with upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 did not succeed.
<tgm4883> rhpot1991, sabhain IIRC, there are a few packaging issues during the upgrade
<sabhain> "stick on LTS release" .. you mean go to 10.04 rather than 10.10?
<tgm4883> yep
<sabhain> does the wiki detail the backup / restore steps?
<tgm4883> sabhain, honestly i'd backup the DB, put the recordings on another disk, do a fresh install of 10.04, then restore db
<mrand> that's what all of us seem to be doing, although not for any entirely clear reason ;-)
<tgm4883> mrand, no real reason to upgrade OS unless you need newer hardware support or having stability issues that are fixed
<tgm4883> Especially now that we do mythtv-updates for LTS until next LTS
<mrand> tgm4883: yep.  My remote buttons mostly work with current lirc, and going to 10.10 risks me having to spend time that I don't have to get the remote working again.
<rhpot1991> eh, I'm in the upgrade every release camp
<sabhain> the system areas are on their own drive.  Recordings & videos on their own physical drives as well ..  backing up the database would maintain the links, so long as the mount points remain the same?
<mrand> having said that, if you are installing from scratch anyway, I do'nt knwo why you wouldn't start with 10.10
<rhpot1991> sabhain: as long as you setup your storage groups to those directories it will find the files
<tgm4883> sabhain, I think it's even better than that, links remain as long as you add the dir to the SG
<rhpot1991> sabhain: and I'm with tgm4883 on the fresh install, especially with your current partition layout
<mrand> And if you're going fresh install, I'd personally at least try 10.10.
<mrand> If you run into some trouble (unlikely) you can always start over with 10.04
<rhpot1991> and I'm with mrand  on 10.10 unless you have a remote that has issues there
<tgm4883> mrand, again, 10.10 is only supported until 12.04, 10.04 supported until longer than that
<sabhain> SG will be new for me .. my office mate keeps his stuff more current .. and has described them.  I never had any trouble keeping the NFS mounts straight & working w/ 3 front ends.
<rhpot1991> sabhain: storage groups are nice, you will see :)
<mrand> except for the startup delay
<mrand> which seems to be a "feature"
<sabhain> I would also like to move to completely diskless .. now booting to NFS/ using a CF card as boot
<tgm4883> startup delay?
<shadow__X> rhpot1991: now i am having a problem installing the bootloader
<mrand> tgm4883: mythvideo, I think maybe especially with .iso's?
<tgm4883> shadow__X, are you using 10.10 or 10.04?
<mrand> tgm4883: if he can install 10.10 and get the in-kernel remote working right while he is doing the work now, he won't have to touch it again.
<shadow__X> 10.10
<tgm4883> shadow__X, hmm, don't know then
<mrand> If he goes with 10.04, he WILL have to fart with the remote again someday.
<tgm4883> why?
<shadow__X> its trying /deb/sda which is right but still i dont understand why its not working
<mrand> lirc will eventually go away.
<tgm4883> it will go away in 10.04?
 * sabhain hopes not .. I've got stability there 
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: what mrand is referring to is the move to kernel input drivers
<rhpot1991> and not lirc
<rhpot1991> which started happening in 10.10 and why we saw remote issues there
<mrand> no, it will go away next time he upgrades.  But I guess if he waits another 3 years and does another fresh install, it doesn't matter. *shrug*
<Patrickdk> kernels >= 2.6.34
<tgm4883> i'd say 10.10 has to go 11.04, 11.10, 12.04 where as 10.04 only has to go 10.04 -> 12.04, but i recommend clean installs anyway
<sabhain> ISO's don't work in SG's?
<tgm4883> sabhain, unencrypted ISO's only
<mrand> sabhain: they work fine in 0.24
<tgm4883> oh, and apparently ISO's that were ripped in a certain windows program don't work either
<mrand> tgm4883: haven't heard that one.
<sabhain> what's "windows"?
<tgm4883> mrand, yea i saw it on a bug report, dvd shrink or dvd decryptor
<sabhain> does 10.04 include 0.24?
<mrand> sabhain: nope, you get it by enabling auto-builds
<rhpot1991> mrand: I thought it was only unencrypted in 0.24
<rhpot1991> unless I missed something
<rhpot1991> !iso
<Zinn> Storage Groups are a streaming method of transmitting material to a frontend, meaning they don't provide block-level access to the file in question. An ISO is a disk image, and requires block-level access. Upstream has a plan to simulate a block device across the network using NBD for 0.24. Until then you can use the following workaround: http://www.baablogic.net/drupal/node/7
<rhpot1991> sabhain: workaround here ^
<mrand> rhpot1991: I guess I always strip encryption
<rhpot1991> "Support for (unencrypted) DVD ISOs, VIDEO_TS, and BDMV over storage groups"
<sabhain> just looking at that .. but going to 10.04 and using mythtv-updates would get me past that?
<rhpot1991> from 0.24 release notes
<sabhain> i've always just used ddrescue to make my isos
<mrand> rhpot1991: so you somehow rip your DVD, but don't strip the encryption?
<rhpot1991> mrand: I don't use iso no more so I dunno
<rhpot1991> and my old isos are setup outside of storage groups, suppose I could check them
<rhpot1991> and I've done some of them with ddrescue, which will skip over the drm bits but leave the encryption I think
 * rhpot1991 updates the article to match that info
<sabhain> so the svn links to mythconverg_backup are 404'd
<mrand> heh
<mrand> sabhain: they work for me (http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Database_Backup_and_Restore points to files on github now)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Database Backup and Restore - MythTV
<sabhain> ok .. I was on the mythbuntu wiki .. thanks!
<mrand> sabhain: we need to fix that - do you have a quick link?
<rhpot1991> I'm pretty sure all our wiki pages are out of date
<mrand> Never mind - I think I'll try to reword it to point to the mythtv wiki
<sabhain> http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading ... in the "clean install, keeping old database" section
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Upgrading | Mythbuntu
<tgm4883> that page needs updating
<superm1> rhpot1991, we dont have a custom recipe for it
<superm1> so if it's got a problem, it's part of the regular recipe
<rhpot1991> superm1: you mean re updating?
<superm1> regarding hibernate
<superm1> oh wait you were meaning for the question after weren't you
<rhpot1991> I pinged you at the update one
<rhpot1991> which we already went over pretty well :)
<superm1> in theory the 8.04->10.04 jump should work
<mrand> ha
<mrand> A month or two ago that my bug on it was still open.  I admit I haven't tried it since forever, but I'm guessing it wouldn't make it.
<mrand> sabhain: thanks.  tgm4883, I updated that page
<sabhain> np .. thanks for your input mrand/rhpot1991/tgm4883 .. I'll probably do the backup and work up the courage for a reinstall later in the week.
<sabhain> I will also try the upgrade 8.04 -> 10.04 first and report back as to the results.  Might be a good data point to have.
<mycosys> how hard would it be to strip all recordings from the database on 0.22/jaunty, use it to do setup of an upgrade to 0.24/10.04, then add em back?
<mycosys> spose even do a clean install - tho that woudl be a LOT more work lol
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-23
<mycosys> can anyone tell me how to remove the recordings from the database, and how to put em back?
<mrand> mycosys: http://www.mythbuntu.org/upgrading points the way.
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Upgrading | Mythbuntu
<mycosys> does it point the way to cloning to a second (near identical)  machine without the recordings to do it?
<mrand> between that page, and the the mythtv wiki page that it references, I think so.
<mrand> If not, the pages need to be improved.
<shadow__X> now i have mythbuntu 10.10 installed but now when trying to use componenet output its overtly blue  but the colors are right in bios
<mycosys> what video driver are you using?
<shadow__X> nvidia
<shadow__X> 260
<mycosys> should be able to run nvidia-settings and adjust that easily
<mycosys> guys - might it be a good idea to put somewhere on the mythbuntu site a recommendation to opt for lts releases?
<tgm4883> mycosys, why?
<mycosys> the same reason even the devs recommend treating myth as an appliance
<mycosys> for most people it should be set up and leave it
<tgm4883> I don't say treat it as an appliance
<tgm4883> In fact, I say just the opposite
<tgm4883> recommending LTS != appliance
<tgm4883> I recommend LTS for desktop usage as well
<mycosys> lts means that if you do need to change something 1yr or more down the track there will be updates and support
<mycosys> ie in my case add a torrentn client
<tgm4883> which would contridict an appliance
<tgm4883> which is don't touch it after install
<mycosys> lot of people do firmware updates on electronic appliances after that sort of time
<tgm4883> mycosys, um, no they don't
<mycosys> k
<tgm4883> some people maybe
<tgm4883> but they are in the minority
<tgm4883> technical people might, but most others won't
<tgm4883> mycosys, in any case, if you can convince a dev to update the site to say LTS recommended, go for it
<shadow__X> tgm4883: any experience getting component out from a nvidia card? its a geforce 6150 and the tv is a sony kp-51w510 which has a dvi port but can not for the life of me get working
<mycosys> shadow__X still here ? any success with component out?
<shadow__X> yeah i tried windows 7 and was having the issue still
<shadow__X> low and behold the connection was loose :(
<dabblego> hi there, is there a list of packages that mythbuntu comes with on top of ubuntu?
<qwebirc17750> hi everybody
<qwebirc17750> i am working on a mythbuntu pc, can anybody recommend a technisat sat card working with mythbuntu 10.10 ?
<tgm4883> dabblego, not really, you could look at the dependencies of mythbuntu-desktop
<tgm4883> dabblego, are you trying to convert your desktop into a mythbuntu system?
<adub__> i dont want mythbuntu to start the frontend immediately each time the computer boots up how do i stop this
<adub__> also i dont know if anyone has had this problem my wireless network icon in the top right has seemingly disappeared
<qwebirc37397> hey
<qwebirc37397> Mythbuntu 10.10 Only in intel format at the moment?
<adub__> no you can get amd64 i did
<adub__> what is the easiest way with mythbuntu xfce interface to get icons on the desktop i am trying to drag from menu but that simply isnt working
<adub__> do i have to create from scratch??
<qwebirc1208> hello, i need some help about hardware compatibility, i want to set up a mythbuntu media pc and would like to know which hd tv sat card i can use preferable technisat.
<rhpot1991> qwebirc1208: you are better asking about that on the mythtv mailing list
<rhpot1991> !mailing%
<Zinn> The MythTV Users mailing list is located at: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/mythtv/users/
<rhpot1991> its hard to get specific hardware support in here unless it is a very common card
<qwebirc1208> i thought maybe somebody has some experience cuz of using and setting up
<rhpot1991> qwebirc1208: where are you located?
<qwebirc1208> Leipzig germany
<rhpot1991> I'd try the mailing list or forums
<rhpot1991> !forums
<Zinn> The Mythbuntu forums are located at http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=301.  If you aren't getting a timely response here, there are lots of very active individuals there that may be able to help.
<qwebirc1208> been searching already for quite some time most answers and hints are about mythbuntu 9.10 i would like to use 10.10 and i read there have been kernel changes
<qwebirc1208> i will go for the forums then again thank you ;-)
<rhpot1991> qwebirc1208: try posting a new topic asking for a card recomendation
<rhpot1991> unfortunately most of us in here are US based so we don't know about your cards over there
<qwebirc1208> most of them seem alike like technisat skymaster card for example
<rhpot1991> here in the US for satelite you would use a hd-pvr and captuer the component output
<qwebirc1208> ok, well thanks for your help. i will search my way through then
<Zinn> [freenode.net] freenode: frequently-asked questions
<jbehmer1> does anyone know why i would not be able to do a channel scan while in the mythtv-setup interface?? i have a hauppauge bt878 capture card with input coming to the TV coax port, and xawtv verifies that i can view NTSC channels
<jbehmer1> i am also getting a strange error: "connection DBManager0 is still in use, all queries will cease to work." when i exit out of mythtv-setup. not sure if this is related
<gregL> jbehmer1, what are you using for a source for epg data?
<jbehmer1> gregL, what is epg data? im quite new to this actually
<rhpot1991> listings
<gregL> what he said
<jbehmer1> that would be in video sources correct? i havent been able to set that up, because when i add one it doesnt show up in the list
<gregL> Yes, we use schedule direct to get the epg data..
<gregL> It's $20 a year..Pretty cheap..
<rhpot1991> there is a few week trial still I think too
<rhpot1991> so you can try it out first
<jbehmer1> ah, i see. is there any free alternative i can use. im just trying this out on my desktop to decide if i should buy a new HTPC
<jbehmer1> oh i see
<gregL> They have a trila period..
<gregL> trial even
<rhpot1991> that said, you should be able to scan without it, but its much easier to just pull your listing data from there
<rhpot1991> s/listing/channel/
<jbehmer1> okay, let me set one up and ill see if that works
<gregL> jbehmer1, When you do,don't scan..Use fetch from source..
<jbehmer1> okay, will do
<gregL> jbehmer1, I see you are in the nycap area..I am also..
<jbehmer1> oh cool, yep I go to school up here
<gregL> No I live here..
<gregL> Saratoga
<mycosys> jbehmer - just a note - dont judge performance based on using that card - it will need MANY times the cpu power of a cheap digital tuner to use
<mycosys> *jbehmer1
<jbehmer1> haha, I found it in an old computer somebody was getting rid of so I don't have very high expectations :-p
<mycosys> an old computer like a 1ghz machine can often handle 3 digital tuners and SD playback
<mycosys> was doing 3 digital tuners and HD playback on a 1.8GHz sempron and GT210
<jbehmer1> oh wow thats not too bad, i have an amd dual core in this 2.8 ghz i think, so hopefully it will do fine despite the card
<mycosys> will be bogged down
<mycosys> prolly handle 2 or 3 tuners max, might handle playback
<mycosys> from experience, analog tuners are pita
<mycosys> for a digital tuner all the machine does is take data from the tuner and write it to the disk, zero processing
<mycosys> can  get analog cards that do the encoding too - so they are good, but analog will be switched off soon
<mycosys> anyway - all my point was is it will go much better with a better tuner, they are cheap
<jbehmer1> right, yeah. i was surprised last night when i hooked an antenna in and was picking up a couple channels. they must have been analog ones right? i didnt even know this card was analog but did some research on it to find out it was a hauppauge bt878
<mycosys> brooktree/conexant878
<jbehmer1> i thought they got rid of analog in the US last year or year before
<mycosys> lol
<mycosys> i did too
<mycosys> we still have it here, but not for long
<jbehmer1> haha yeah
<jbehmer1> okay the activation email finally came through for schedules direct. let me try this
<mycosys> $40-50 or so will get a decent tuner normally
<jbehmer1> wow, you know i was looking on newegg 2 days ago and the cheapest i could find with hardware encoding was $109
<jbehmer1> hauppauge ones that is
<jbehmer1> so, i put in my username and pw, now just click finish?? theres a checkbox for EIT scan and a button for retrieve lineups, but nothing for fetch from source on this window
<jbehmer1> i figured out how to add the video source, but when i try to set the input source, clicking "fetch channels from listings source" doesnt do anything. anyone know why?? im just using my keyboard and arrow keys, no IR
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-24
<mycosys> jbehmer1 - you dont need hardware encoding - it is broadcast encoded
<jbehmer1> ohhh i see, in what case is the hardware encoding useful then?
<mycosys> for analog
<mycosys> analog tuners with hardware encoding avoid the load issues i mentioned earlier
<jbehmer1> its all coming together now haha
<jbehmer1> any idea why i wouldnt be able to fetch channels?? if i click the button it just sits and does nothing
<mycosys> none to find jbehmer1?
<jbehmer1> i dont know... there should be because i set up that schedules direct free account and added time warner cable (i added the non-digital one)
<jbehmer1> if i go online on schedules direct, i can click the "lineup" that i added and i see all of the channels there
<jbehmer1> going to see if i can grab some info on command line
<jbehmer1> hm thats bizarre, for some reason when i hit finish on the video sources screen it didnt save my schedules direct credential, got the channel lineup now though
<jbehmer1> gahhhh, now "error mythtv is using all inputs but there are no active recordings". any idea on this guys??? im about to give up on this thing :-/
<tgm4883> jbehmer1, sounds like you didn't go through 2, 3, and 4 in mythtv-setup
<jbehmer1> tgm4883, thanks i actually figured it out. i finally realized i have a 192.168.2 network here and i hada 192.168.1 on the general page
<shadow__X> hey guys i am having issues with mythbuntu and my nvidia card. I have the box hooked up to a hdtv through component cables but the nvidia drivers are not detecting it properly. In windows the screen gets detected properly
<dabblego> tgm4883: yeah I am, just checking it out mostly
<kenni> Hi, where is the translation of the Mythbuntu specific screens in the Mythbuntu installer done? I thought it was through launchpad, but it seems like it's only mythbuntu-control-centre?
<tgm4883> kenni, mythbuntu installer is kept in ubiquity
<tgm4883> I'd assume that is where that is kept
<tgm4883> launchpad wherever ubiquity translations are kept
<kenni> tgm4883: ok, thanks, I'll have a look
<kenni> tgm4883, I can't seem to find the strings in ubiquity...even a search in the translations for the word "backend" returns no results. Is this the right place I'm looking?: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubiquity
<Zinn> [translations.launchpad.net] “ubiquity” source package : Translations : Natty (11.04) : Ubuntu
<tgm4883> kenni, hmm, not sure. superm1 ^^
<superm1> kenni, they should be done through mythbuntu-live-autostart.  i'm not sure if it's properly set up in launchpad for that though
<kenni> superm1, thanks, got it :) Not setup with launchpad, but I found a bunch of *.po files, which will do. What is the preferred way of sending patches for these files?
<superm1> kenni, merge request to the branch at ~mythbuntu-dev if possible
<superm1> if you'd like to help get this set up in a more usable fashion for contributors to translations, i'd love to do that too.  i've no idea how to
<kenni> superm1, sure, but I don't know if I can be of much help, I'm not into the launchpad translation system at all (or part of any translations teams there). I just took the daily 11.04 iso build for a spin and noticed some nasty translations in my language
<kenni> which I wanted to fix before 11.04 got released :)
<superm1> ah :)
<kenni> but doesn't Launchpad use GNU gettext natively? If so, it shouldn't be that hard, as the .po files *are* gettext..no conversion should be needed
<superm1> there's some sort of way to set up the launchpad UI to actually handle the whole thing
<superm1> as in people go to launchpad, fill out some pretty UI and it commits it directly to the branch
<kenni> exactly
<kenni> the launchpad translation system was apparently used for mythbuntu-control-center until Mythbuntu 9.10...perhaps you can get some inspiration from there?
<superm1> it didn't work properly for it ever unfortunately
<kenni> ahh
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-25
<ernstp> Getting /usr/bin/mythfrontend.real: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libmythui-0.24.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZN10QGLContext9tryVisualERK9QGLFormati on natty
<ernstp> Seems like _ZN10QGLContext9tryVisualERK9QGLFormati is a symbol from libqt-mt
<ernstp> Looks like bug #724867!
<Zinn> Bug 724867 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "current qtopengl breaks virtualbox" [Undecided, New] http://www.launchpad.net/bugs/724867
<BenB> THANK YOU! "For LTS releases starting with 10.04, the Mythbuntu team will provide updates for each version of MythTV released until the next LTS." <http://www.mythbuntu.org/node/349>
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] AutoBuilds rebranded to MythTV-Updates and Mythbuntu-Updates! | Mythbuntu
<dissolution> any one here know about random log outs in 10.10 had it in 10.4 to... why i did a new install.. but still its there.
<rhpot1991> dissolution: using a playback profile that has xvmc in it perhaps?
<dissolution> havent happend when i done video...
<rhpot1991> you could try updating your mythtv and see if that fixes it: http://www.mythbuntu.org/repos
<Zinn> [www.mythbuntu.org] Mythbuntu Repositories | Mythbuntu
<dissolution> firefox , virtualbox and generaly random stuff.
<dissolution> will check my repos if i got that one.
<rhpot1991> not mythtv related then
<rhpot1991> if other apps are doing it
<dissolution> check loads of old forums all the way back to 2007
<dissolution> and many had that prob.
<dissolution> thought it was an X isue
<dissolution> and some thought it to be screen saver... or power thing.
<dissolution> check all log files but still cant find any solution to it.. its complit random :(
<dissolution> How many here are using Ubuntu 10.10
<dissolution>                 - the Maverick Meerkat - released in October 2010
<rhpot1991> dissolution: if I had to guess it sounds like an issue with your video card driver and/or configuration
<rhpot1991> could verify its not something like compiz causing it
<dissolution> yeah trying to find new driver to check out now...
<rhpot1991> dissolution: what kind of card?
<dissolution> nvidia
<rhpot1991> your version should have jumped from 10.04 to 10.010
<rhpot1991> 10.10
<rhpot1991> I'd backup your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, then remove it and deactivate then reactivate it to make sure it creates a new one
<rhpot1991> see if that helps
<dissolution> had 10.4 lts upgraded it to 10.10 but still the problem was there... so did a new install with format ext3 instead of ext4
<dissolution> never been this long active with out a log out...
<dissolution> for those that helped me a time ago, with my random log outs - I think its solved its self when i turned of my screen saver as cant say for sure but after i did that i havent had any random log outs... :)
<qwebirc58329> Hello, is there anyone who can help me figure out how to setup a channel changer for my mythbox 10.10 and my motorolla dcx3200 connected via firewire?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-26
<qwebirc58329> thanks found a site for mythchanger
<rhpot1991> if you stuck around sure, grumble
<morgan> hi guys, just wondering if someone can point me at a good link for installing drivers in ubuntu 10.10 for the Avermedia DVB-T
<morgan> found some so far and haven't quite closed the deal
<morgan> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<morgan> anyone any good with mythtv-setup? I've used make to compile the drivers and everything seems to have worked fine, but there is no option for dvb in the setup
<morgan> maybe a reboot?
<morgan> make install?
<morgan> i have no /dev/dbd directory?
<morgan> hey - trouble with mythtv and the DVB-T usb tuner. I've done the make's and things seem good, but i have no /dev/dvb. Am I missing something?
<morgan> anybody handy? got some questions
<morgan> anyone there?
<qwebirc69580> Hey, I'm trying to export a show using Mythexport.  The job has been runing for 5 hours on a 30 minute show, when I got into the job queue and click stop, the job still doesn't stop.  Any ideas on how to stop the job?
<rhpot1991> qwebirc69580: sounds like the daemon crashed, check your /var/log/mythtv/mythexport log file
<rhpot1991> and which job queue are you talking about in mythexport or mythtv(mythweb)
<morgan> wondering if anyone can point me right. I have ubuntu 10.10 and an Avermedia DVB-T tuner dongle. Lsusb picks up the device but I have no /dev/dvb directory. I spent all day yesterday in forums n still no dice
#ubuntu-mythtv 2011-02-27
<hot_wheelz> is this stiil the oficial site for the af9015 chipset http://www.otit.fi/~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files/ or has it moved?...Is there anything later?
<Zinn> [www.otit.fi] Index of /~crope/v4l-dvb/af9015/af9015_firmware_cutter/firmware_files
<mycosys> ack af9015 - that brings back nightmares
<hot_wheelz> mycosys i think 4.95.0 is the last update i am just trying to confirm it
<mycosys> just saying i have nightmares based on that chipset
<mycosys> thank god i could return that unit
<hot_wheelz> mycosys with signal and stuff?
<hot_wheelz> mycosys is the Realtek RTL2832U better?
<mycosys> the dibicom units seem to do really well in au
<mycosys> can i suggest checking out ocau?
<hot_wheelz> i know ocau well
<mycosys> http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV
<Zinn> [www.overclockers.com.au] MythTV - OCAU Wiki
<hot_wheelz> divbicom link please
<mycosys> http://forums.overclockers.com.au/showthread.php?t=564660&page=243
<mycosys> the asus u3100mini (not plus) is a dibicom - they are great
<mycosys> i ahve three
<mycosys> they are HIGHLY recommended on ocau
<mycosys> the hauppauge nova t500 is 2 of them and a usb host on a PCIe card
<hot_wheelz> i know the nova-t
<mycosys> it plays nice - hav a friend here in newie using one
<mycosys> very sensitive
<mycosys> the u3100mini is cheaper and as good, if you can find em
<hot_wheelz> can't find a link
<mycosys> link for which?
<mycosys> http://www.overclockers.com.au/wiki/MythTV_Hardware
<Zinn> [www.overclockers.com.au] MythTV Hardware - OCAU Wiki
<hot_wheelz> dibicom
<mycosys> soz - typo
<hot_wheelz> is it dibicom?
<mycosys> uhuh
<mycosys> if you clicked the last link you would know that
<Seeker`> hey
<Seeker`> For some reason, mythtv-backend isn't starting up when my computer does; I'm on 10.10 and whenever I restart the computer I need to go to a terminal and type "sudo service mythtv-backend start" before the frontend will work. Any idea how to fix it?
<qwebirc71185> Hello. I have installed mythbuntu, scannned for channels successfuly..except for 1 which is missing. There is nothing wrong with the signal (one of the strongest) as it appears perfectly on a Windows system (identical computer  , different hard drive). Anyway it picks up weak channels as well. It is just not listed at all. Has anyone any ideas? Am in the UK
<Newbuntu81> Anyone running a Hauppauge 2250?
<ComradeHaz`> Hi all, is there a way to exclude certain file types from displaying in the menus of myth-frontend?
<ComradeHaz`> (ie excluding subtitles files)
<Patrickdk> sure, just set them in the config
<ComradeHaz`> Patrickdk: can you tell me where this config is?
<patdk-lap> same place you setup all the other file types
<mycosys> ComradeHaz` >setup >media>video>file types
<mycosys> lving rebuild myth server - 3x processing power means i can set commflag at start of play and by the time the 1st commecial is up i can skip it
<Newbuntu81> Does anyone know of a command or series of commands to show the version information for the following: 1) mythtv version, 2) mythtv branch, 3) network protocol version, 4) library api, 5) QT version?
<Newbuntu81> Example output: Mythbuntu 10.10 after Updates:
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Version : v0.24-151-g1a69c92
<Newbuntu81> MythTV Branch : fixes/0.24
<Newbuntu81> Network Protocol : 63
<Newbuntu81> Library API : 0.24.20101129-1
<Newbuntu81> QT Version : 4.7.0
<darnell> just installed a 950q and looks like mythbuntu sees it. i cant get any channels
<darnell> can someone help me with the backend setup, maybe im missing something
<Newbuntu81> Hi Darnell. I have a 950q in my secondary backend/frontend. I haven't set it up yet though. Still fiddling around with my 2250 in the primary backend.
<darnell> well, i was told yesterday that the 950q wouldnt get all of my channels but i used svideo on my windows box and it does..
<darnell> considering its on channel 3 or 4
<darnell> so it should work with ubuntu
<darnell> ive set everything up but when i click on watch tv it does nothing
<Newbuntu81> darnell, can i PM?
<darnell> yes
<rhpot1991> !logs | darnell
<Zinn> darnell: MythTV logs are stored in /var/log/mythtv/   You can use mythbuntu-log-grabber from the Applications menu to automatically post the most relevant logs to our pastebin.
<rhpot1991> check them for hints
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-20
<bill6502> Does anyone have a pointer to a "stock" /var/init/mythtv-backend.conf file?  (I have http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/Upstart_mythbackend_Configuration)
<Zinn> [www.mythtv.org] Upstart mythbackend Configuration - MythTV Official Wiki
<bill6502> Zinn: Thanks, but that's the one I already use. I'm testing IPV6 with 0.25pre and would like to see what comes "out of the box" with mythbuntu.
<Zinn> Hi bill6502, something I can help you with today?  I am a bot, use !help to see what I can do.
<bill6502> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<bill6502> The existing script checks for the ethernet interface with "net-device-up IFACE=lo", however, with Host, Link Local, Unique Local and a globally routable address
<bill6502> defined, the backend starts before the link is full configured, and fails with critical errors.
<bill6502> net-device-up IFACE=eth0 works for me, but is hardly a universal solution.
<bill6502> Oops, s;/var/init/mythtv-backend.conf;/etc/init/mythtv-backend.conf;
<superm1> bill6502: you can fetch from here http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master/view/head:/debian/mythtv-backend.upstart
<Zinn> [bazaar.launchpad.net] ~mythbuntu/mythtv/mythtv-master : contents of debian/mythtv-backend.upstart at revision 512
<superm1> the universal solution we are shooting for if IFACE!=lo
<superm1> but it's suspected that causes some problems
<bill6502> superm1: Thanks, I'll give IFACE!=lo that a try.
<qwebirc3727> hey
<qwebirc3727> anyone here?
<dekarl> superm1: btw, mythweb install looks fine now (just had time to reinstall from ppa, it worked out of the box)
<superm1> dekarl: cool, good to hear
<superm1> that group of people that was up in arms on mythtv-users mailing list didn't complain any more either
<superm1> so i think my predictions of them being a minority were probably founded
<dekarl> good. So their custom installs are now more in line to the generic install, too ;)
<dekarl> aka, unlikely to break in different ways. (or more likely to break all in *one* way)
<dekarl> now I just need time to bring the netboot mcc plugin up to date, but that'll likely have to wait some months due to relocating etc.
<superm1> yeah i'd love to see that make a come back
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-21
<qwebirc63073> can anyone tell me how to configure netflix in mythtv?
<qwebirc63073> I have installed the plugins
<qwebirc63073> but it doesn't show up in the frontend
<qwebirc63073> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<dekarl> who can I tell to clean out link spam from bug reports by https://launchpad.net/~nickj-fox ?
<Zinn> [launchpad.net] Nick Fox in Launchpad
<mrand> foxbuntu`: ^^^
<foxbuntu`> dekarl, what link spam?
<foxbuntu`> dekarl, I apologize if there is any, i had an issue with my gmail account awhile back which was tied to my lp account
<foxbuntu`> dekarl, but that was quite awhile ago
<superm1> the internets don't forget
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu`: you are forever red flagged
<foxbuntu`> rhpot1991, awesome...
<foxbuntu`> can I delete old lp posts?
<rhpot1991> I suspect you need to ask some lp folks to do that for you
<foxbuntu`> was afraid of that...
<dekarl> foxbuntu`: oops, just saw that its not 2012-02-22 but 2011-02-22 instead, sorry. these links in the comments: http://www.aq ua69. fr/ prod uct.p hp?a olID=6 x3
<dekarl> just saw them when I was browsing over mythtv/xmltv related tickets
<foxbuntu`> dekarl, if you can point out specific comments in bugs I will ask the lp admins to delete them
<dekarl> here's a list http://paste.ubuntu.com/851665/
<Zinn> [paste.ubuntu.com] Ubuntu Pastebin
<dekarl> they appear to be all from the 22nd
<foxbuntu`> dekarl, thanks, I did catch and resolve the issue fairly quickly at the time... I will try to get the bad comments removed
<dekarl> thanks, I was just wondering why there wasnt a "flag this comment for review" link.
 * foxbuntu` shrugs
<foxbuntu> dekarl, they are removed
<rhpot1991> for now
<rhpot1991> until foxbuntu gets hacked again
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, go away!
<foxbuntu> ;)
<rhpot1991> foxbuntu: have the internet make me :)
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, I didnt invent it like you...
<rhpot1991> s/me/al gore/
<foxbuntu> rhpot1991, well based on your comments I assumed you were Al Gore
<foxbuntu> lol
<rhpot1991> only when tgm4883 needs to discuss something
<foxbuntu> lmao
<frankster> hi. I notice that the mythbuntu-lirc-generator could perhaps add some more mappings for mythtv. is anyone working on it at the moment?
<superm1> frankster: no planned improvements atm
<superm1> if you'd like to help add functionality though, we're certainly open to patches
<frankster> might have a look at it cos I've had to create a rc-map for my remote control which i'm hoping to add to the kernel but there are several events that aren't mapped that I think you would expect in the default configuration
<frankster> of course its possible i've chosen really crap mappings for my remote control ;)
<frankster> is there a mailing list to send patches to?
<frankster> or what would I do with it?
<superm1> frankster: send a merge request to launchpad for a branch with changes
<superm1> and assign the reviewer as mythbuntu-dev
<frankster> k
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Developer Cheatsheet | Mythbuntu
<superm1> http://mythbuntu.org/development
<Zinn> [mythbuntu.org] Development | Mythbuntu
<superm1> and that should help you get started
<frankster> thanks
<superm1> sure, np
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-22
<williammanda> I just updated mythtv 0.25 to the latest mythbuntu (.b304daf)....getting an error message when trying to start either the front / backend.....
<williammanda> mythbackend: error while loading shared libraries: libGLESv2.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<williammanda> also this file was installed along witht the update...libgles2-mesa
<superm1> williammanda: will be fixed in next build
<superm1> it was a mistake from a build dependency added
<superm1> next build is already on the PPA
<superm1> er source is already there
<superm1> lucid and maverick already published.  oneiric and precise are done with amd64, just building i386 still
<williammanda> the latest worked ty!
<bill6502> superm1: You mentioned having some problem with IFACE=!lo in mythtv-backend.conf. Do you have any detail? I'm asking because
<superm1> bill6502: well I don't have the problems myself.  some people were reporting problems in bugs though
<bill6502> I've used it successfully, however, I just had a case where even the pre-start script didn't run.
<superm1> that's similar to the symptoms that were described i think
<superm1> how did you get that to happen?
<bill6502> Sounds like I should be searching Launchpad?
<superm1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/886321
<Zinn> [bugs.launchpad.net] Bug #886321 in mythtv (Ubuntu): “Upstart issue and mythbackend”
<superm1> that's the bug
<superm1> but hmm that came out to a really funny root cause in the end which probably doesn't match up to you
<bill6502> Sorry, missed your question. Testing IPv6 with 0.25pre. This may be more than you wanted, but http://pastebin.com/nWHn5viy is the
<Zinn> [pastebin.com] IPv6 Tests - Pastebin.com
<bill6502> output of my tests. In my <single> failure with IFACE!=lo, you can see that the pre-start script never even ran (in mythtv-backend.conf.)
<bill6502> I should note, to generate these, I'm doing a cold start or a warm boot. Once the system is up, I have no problem.
<superm1> that's really weird that it doesn't get to pre-start for that failure case
<superm1> you might have to run upstart in debug mode to see the order events are triggered
<bill6502> I'd like to try that. Reading http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#obtaining-a-list-of-events. Do you have a recommended way of
<Zinn> [upstart.ubuntu.com] Upstart Intro, Cookbook and Best Practises
<bill6502> starting upstart in the debug mode?
<ausie-boy> hello
<ausie-boy> i am having trouble installing the 11.10 version just booting the install cd i get a blank screen can anyone help ?
<ausie-boy> is anyone here ?
<dekarl> Hi, sadly I have no idea what the issue might be
<dekarl> if you get a blank screen it might well be a generic ubuntu issue
<williammanda> using 0.25 and mythweb isn't working.....
<williammanda> I get an index of mythweb page
<dekarl> williammanda: do you have /mythweb/ at the end of the URL? Lately the redirect from / to /mythweb seems to have stopped working (I just get a "It worked" page)
<ausie-boy> so theres nothing i can do ?
<williammanda> ipaddress of backend/mythweb
<dekarl> ausie-boy: I'd try a generic ubuntu channel
<dekarl> williammanda: hmm, works for me. When did you update?
<williammanda> in jan
<dekarl> some issues with the directory structure have been fixed in the last 7 days.
<williammanda> changed over in jan and I have the latest mythbuntu updates
<dekarl> when did it stop working?
<williammanda> tried it this week
<dekarl> williammanda: if it has not worked since the upgrade it might be fixed by a simple update to the latest nighly
<williammanda> dekarl, I am updated
<dekarl> williammanda: hmm, lets see. I use apache as webserver and have removed and readded the mythweb package to test the fix.
<williammanda> well I'm not sure what is used other than what was installed :)
<williammanda> it seems myth isn't being told where to look for mythweb
<dekarl> The fix last week was about telling the webserver where to look for mythweb
<williammanda> something isn't right with mine....was working be fore the updaste to ver 0.25
<mrand> ausie-boy: do you REALLY see nothing, or do you see a splash screen and then nothing?  If you see a splash screen, you might try noapic (or apic=no) on the kernel line when launching from grub.
<mrand> Alternative would be to install using 11.04 and then upgrade :/
<mrand> Or if you're feeling frisky, try 12.04 alpha and see if it is a bug that is fixed.  Or try an alternative install method for 11.10 (like using the alternate/server CD)
<ausie-boy> i get the mythbuntu with the loading dots then nothing
<mrand> ok, so the screen isn't completely blank the whole time.  that's slightly different.
<mrand> ausie-boy:  You might try disabling apic... I've had to do that on certain machines.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11377009#post11377009 is an example.  You can find other people with similar issues by searching stuff like "11.10 nothing after splash screen"
<Zinn> [ubuntuforums.org] [ubuntu] Ubuntu 11.10 not booting but showing Purple Screen - Ubuntu Forums
<williammanda> well uninstalling and re-installing worked
<dekarl> williammanda: good to hear that it worked for you, too
<dekarl> superm1: ^- somehow updating 0.24 -> 0.25 leaves mythweb broken
<ausie-boy> ok after the mythbuntu loading the dots , i see a wireless connect box and then a window frame with "install" on it  rest of the screen is blank
<ausie-boy> i will try the apic thing
<ausie-boy> noapic result is a little different still the same install window with nothing in it , mouse cursor visible but now not moving , install window is pink instead of black
<mrand> ausie-boy: I'd suggest googling around about your computer model [or even better chipset (especially video)] and ubuntu install on 11.10.  It is exceedingly unlikely that you are the first to encounter this.  As mentioned above, it is unlikely this is a Mythbuntu specific thing - I'd expect you'd find the same problem with standard Ubuntu install.  You might get around it by using the alternate disk.
<ausie-boy> yea its nvidia GF 8200M in an asus pro50 laptop
<ausie-boy> i might download the ubuntu install and give that a go
<ausie-boy> tried both 32bit and 64 bit same issue, i thought Nvidia GF graphic chipsets usually were not a problem in my past experience
<mrand> I'd expect it to work, in general.  I'll bet you aren't the first to encounter this, which means that with the right searching, someone has posted the answer somewhere, likely even to ubuntu forums.
<superm1> dekarl: hmmm
<superm1> weird, it didn't happen to mine when i did it
<superm1> i'll have to setup another box to test that upgrade
<dekarl> I think that would be appreciated by many users ;)
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-23
<ernstp> anyone from Sweden here? Having problems with Boxer dvb-t
<ernstp> they changed some stuff and now I can't watch live tv. recording works however!
<ernstp> oh it's working now, nice!
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-24
<sourchimp> join #mythtv
#ubuntu-mythtv 2012-02-25
<UrB> [ 2330.918161] mythbackend[13888]: segfault at 10 ip 002d6d33 sp b28fe210 error 4 in libmythdb-0.24.so.0.24.0[241000+129000]
<UrB> any ideas where to start digging into that?
<UrB> updated to 3.0.0-16 kernel and now that occurs each time I try to start mythtv-backend
<UrB> https://lists.launchpad.net/mythbuntu-bugs/msg06134.html - sounds like this one
<Zinn> [lists.launchpad.net] [Bug 886321] Re: Upstart issue and mythbackend : Mailing list archive : mythbuntu-bugs team in Launchpad
<UrB> problem solved: video source was missing from the input connections
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-18
<qwebirc7006> hello everybody
<qwebirc7006> I am very new to mythbuntu and wish to know how it works
<Steve_Goodey> Oh, Ok.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-19
<superm1> dekarl: thanks for committing that patch for the exec stuff
<superm1> i'm glad to hear that sorts things out
<superm1> i'm still a bit perplexed on why it's necessary though.  isn't upstart supposed to track forks?
<tgm4883> superm1, upstart only tracks forks if we tell it to (eg. 'expect fork')
<tgm4883> but inside of that, IDK exactly why we're using exec instead of expect fork except that is what I was told :/
<superm1> oh i thought we had expect fork in the upstart job, but now that i look i see it's commented out
<tgm4883> yea, IDK why that is
<superm1> tgm4883: dekarl okay i think i'm following what's happening. upstart is tracking the PID of 'test' and the shell that sourced /etc/default/locale NOT the mythbackend PID
<superm1> so when the kill signal is sent it gets sent to that shell not the backend PID
<superm1> and then if you run it with exec it tracks the mythbackend PID at the end
<superm1> mythbackend itself doesn't actually fork at all or anything
<superm1> sorry if that's the same conclusion you came to, but if so it makes sense to me now :)
<dekarl> superm1: no worries.. I came to no conclusion at all, I just tested and pushed the fix that tgm4883 came up with :)
<superm1> so the other remaining question is whether we bump the kill timeout up too
<superm1> tgm4883 determined that the default between SIGTERM and SIGKILL signals is 5 seconds
<dekarl> I'm happy with using exec, thats what daemontools has in its run scripts, too.
<dekarl> If I understood correctly the 5 seconds are ok since the bug in shutdown was solved in parallel to us fixing the upstart job
<superm1> i think that is the case too
<dekarl> searched for 5 minutes in irclog, commits and tickets didn't find the mention and giving up... only candidate being https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv/commit/0bb3bc2d9ca25528944429e84c21743db57b15a1
<tgm4883> superm1, sorry, yea I came to that conclusion previously but didn't explain all that
<tgm4883> superm1, dekarl so while mythbackend is stopping in 2-3 seconds in our tests, should we be accounting for slower/complex systems?
<tgm4883> superm1, dekarl I mean, if we set the timeout to 10 seconds, it's still going to only wait 2-3 seconds on most systems, but also give these other systems a little more time to shutdown before killing it
<superm1> tgm4883: well looking through /etc/init there aren't many apps using a custom timeout
<superm1> don't know that it would do any harm though
<tgm4883> I don't think it would cause any harm. I'd think it would exist on precise (we should check) and thats the oldest we build for
<tgm4883> superm1, I doubt many people would notice the 10 second timeout
<superm1> true
<tgm4883> superm1, I suppose the flip side of it is, what is the backend doing during shutdown that might be harmed by killing it early
<tgm4883> superm1, that is probably the more important question
<superm1> well maybe contacting mysql
<superm1> but that might be killed early too
<tgm4883> superm1, right, I'd just like a safe number to set as default
<tgm4883> superm1, don't want to kill the backend if it's in the process of some mission critial stuff
<superm1> OK well lets set it for 10 and see if we still get any complaints related to shutdown
<superm1> it'll be better than what it is now
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> sounds good
<tgm4883> superm1, I'd have to see some other logs, but IIRC we're getting better messages in the mythbackend logs about shutting down (which is nice)
<tgm4883> superm1, we could also turn logging way up, issue shutdown and see what it logs
<tgm4883> all I get now is 4 lines
<superm1> yeah if we have people complaining, that's definitely what we'll need to do
<superm1> okay well i committed to master, 0.26, and 0.25.  so we'll see in the next autobuilds what peoples says
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-22
<qwebirc88831> I'm running .26-fixes on 12.04.  I have 6 front ends and a master backend.  On one frontend the recordings metadata does not refresh when selecting a recording.  It seems to work but slowly on the other frontends.
<qwebirc88831> I am using the mythbuntu theme v 26.21
<qwebirc88831> I am also using opengl as the theme painter
<qwebirc88831> Any ideas of what I should check or look at to determine why the one frontend does show the metadata?
<qwebirc88831> note:  if I watch a recording the meta data is there when I exit the recording
<qwebirc88831> metadata shows fine in the blootube theme
<qwebirc88831> thanks in advance for any ideas or pointers
<qwebirc66325> I just got mythbuntu running on an i5. I started ripping my CDs. The first couple were fine. Now, when I try to rip the artist is always Blue Cheer. Any idea what is wrong?
<Shadow__X> qwebirc88831: are they over wireless by any chance?
<kmentat> Hey, I just set up the latest Mythbuntu from scratch, and I can't get the network interface to come up.
<kmentat> It's a Broadcom BCM4401.
<kmentat> I've also got a Broadcom BCM4311 Wifi interface onboard, but I have no intention of using it. Ever.
<tgm4883> kmentat, I wonder if it has to do with this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/14970/broadcom-bcm4401-b0-100base-tx-issues
<kmentat> Oh derp.
<kmentat> Looking at this, I don't have a broadcom-sta-common.conf though.
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> kmentat, can you pastebin 'lsmod'
<kmentat> That'll be exciting, since this machine has no network connectivity.
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> ok
<kmentat> I do have a blacklist-bcm43.conf though
<tgm4883> kmentat, so according to that page, we need module b44 to be loaded
<kmentat> Right.
<kmentat> But here's the thing, I have ssb blacklisted, but it's still loading.
<tgm4883> kmentat, so do an lsmod and see if it's loaded
<tgm4883> kmentat, or try a modprobe on b44
<kmentat> it's loaded, and when I try to modprobe b44 it just sits.
<kmentat> It's not a hard hang, I can ctrl+c out of it easily
<kmentat> I can't rmmod ssb either.
<kmentat> System says it's in use, but I can't see anything that depends on it.
<tgm4883> kmentat, do you have a 'bfe' module loaded?
<kmentat> nyet.
<kmentat> wl is loaded.
<tgm4883> hmm
<kmentat> I just tried modprobe -rv ssb and it did the soft hang again.
<tgm4883> grep dmesg for 'b44' and 'bfe'
<kmentat> No results for b44, b43, ssb, or bfe.
<tgm4883> bfe provides the driver for that card it seems, try modprobing it
<tgm4883> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/bfe.4freebsd.html
<kmentat> I do have wl, though.
<kmentat> Not found.
<kmentat> The crazy thing is the freaking mythbuntu installer spoke Broadcom-ese perfectly fine.
<tgm4883> kmentat, yea that doesn't make much sense
<tgm4883> kmentat, I'd ask over in #ubuntu as this is an underlying OS issue. You'll probably have to grab some debs to copy over since you don't have a network connection
<kmentat> I'm guessing whoever configured the disc image thought ahead.
<kmentat> Good thing I've got some flash drives lying around and a perfectly functional system, eh?
<tgm4883> yea
<kmentat> Learned that trick long ago.
<dekarl> superm1: is there a reason for keeping deb/debian/control when it's generated on every run ob build-debs from control.in anyway? (When I first tried to fix packaging issues I wondered why my changes to control didn't work until I realized its overwritten on every invocation)
<dekarl> maybe it was debian/libmyth-$(ABI)-0.install instead, I'm not sure after seeing http://code.mythtv.org/cgit/packaging/commit/deb/debian?id=232ca207c520eb294db060a770aafd30ffa25afb
<superm1> dekarl: you know maybe there really isn't
<superm1> i think the main reason was so that you could literally cp -R debian onto a mythtv tree to upload to the ubuntu archive
<superm1> but since I want  to eventually generate debian/changelog entires automagically too, that will go away too
<superm1> so probably should just drop debian/control then
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-23
<tgm4883_> doing an emergency upgrade to an SSD drive on my backend :(
<tgm4883_> rhpot1991, superm1 any super secret ideas to get data from a drive that won't spin up?
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_: put it in the freezer
<tgm4883_> rhpot1991, I've thought about that
<tgm4883_> can i Just wrap it in saran wrap?
<rhpot1991> I think thats normally for a bad head and not for lack of spinning though
<rhpot1991> I think I ziplock baggied it to keep moisture out
<tgm4883_> I've heard for stuck bearings
 * tgm4883_ doesn't have ziplocks :/
<rhpot1991> http://lifehacker.com/5515337/save-a-failed-hard-drive-in-your-freezer-redux
<rhpot1991> tgm4883: go get some?
<rhpot1991> or don't try to save data until you do
<tgm4883_> yea I'm going to see if I have a recent DB backup
<tgm4883_> otherwise I'll go get some
<rhpot1991> I normally just go to my last db backup and don't worry about the recordings
<tgm4883_> rhpot1991, I think my last db backup is from a long time ago :/
<tgm4883_> all my recordings are on my NAS, so they are fine
<rhpot1991> I don't remember fzero being this hard
<tgm4883_> \o/
<tgm4883_> mythconverg-1307-20130216074601.sql.gz
<tgm4883_> that will work for me :)
<superm1> yeah freezer is the only trick i know of
<superm1> emergency upgrade... don't like the sounds of that
<rhpot1991> shark attacks are good for you
<rhpot1991> I should probably make things go to my nas
<rhpot1991> before I have to deal with all of that again
<tgm4883_> superm1, yea, when I disconnected this morning at 10:15, it's because my backend died
<tgm4883_> my backend had my ZNC on it
<superm1> coincidentally shortly after you stopped using bip
<superm1> i think it's a sign
<tgm4883_> heh
<tgm4883_> probably
<tgm4883_> TO THE CLOUD!
<rhpot1991> tgm4883_: I can get ZNC on my server
<tgm4883_> rhpot1991, I think there is a ZNC module for my NAS
<tgm4883_> I'll say one thing, this is much faster with and SSD :)
<rhpot1991> ya, I've gone to ssd in all of my boxes
<rhpot1991> small ones in my mythtv related ones, but does the job
<superm1> how much faster will SSD die than HDD is my only worry with going SSD
<superm1> especially with something running all the time like a backend?
<tgm4883_> superm1, 100,000 writes
<rhpot1991> having a hard time getting all of my /home onto my the ssd in my main box though
<rhpot1991> steam is like 30gb and its only a 120gb drive
<tgm4883_> superm1, I'm going to disable logging to file, so the only thing doing a bunch of writes will be the DB
<tgm4883_> I figure 100,000 writes will get me to the next point I'll want to upgrade anyway
<rhpot1991> superm1: I paid 66 for 2 30gb ones
<rhpot1991> disposable at that price
<superm1> true
<rhpot1991> superm1: you are a huge fan of assasin's creed right?
<rhpot1991> ubisoft wii u games 30% off and I get some percentage back from nintendo
<rhpot1991> AC3 is one of them
<superm1> rhpot1991: yeah
<superm1> AC3 is great
<rhpot1991> worth $42?
<superm1> well only if you're gonna play it soon
<rhpot1991> or should I wait and find it cheaper later
<superm1> given you have a back log already
<rhpot1991> yep
<rhpot1991> on top of all of the ones I got for giftmas/birthday
<dmfrey> mytharchive fails because M2VRequantiser can't be found.  What is M2VRequantiser and where can I find it?
<dmfrey> never mind, i found it
<superm1> dmfrey: what version were you on that you got the error
<superm1> and how was it erroring?
<superm1> an APT error (i hope not... if so we need to get m2vrequantiser in the PPA I guess)
<dmfrey> superm1, i am on .26 running on 12.04
<superm1> and where did it error?
<superm1> apt updates?
<dmfrey> it is not available in any repo at this point
<dmfrey> when trying to run M2VRequantiser
<dmfrey> all updates are applied
<dmfrey> had to download source and build
<dmfrey> it is running now, so will see how it goes
<dmfrey> i am also getting weird permission errors in the mytharchive/temp dir
<superm1> so the apt update complained?
<dmfrey> no
<dmfrey> it is not found anywhere in apt to install
<superm1> oh when running mytharchive it complained?
<dmfrey> yes
<dmfrey> said command not found
<superm1> i'm asking because made a change yesterday that it's a recommends
<superm1> but it shouldn't have made apt errors
<dmfrey> and tried searching the system to find it but nothing was on there
<superm1> just coincidental that you were mentioning it missing then
<superm1> it's available in quantal and raring
<dmfrey> i need to run to a hockey game, i will be back later and can discuss it then
<dmfrey> oh, ok, i haven't upgraded to them yet
<superm1> i'll upload it to our PPA for 0.26 and if it builds right request a backport
<kmentat> Has anyone had any problems with 0-byte recordings?
<kmentat> I just set up my Mythbuntu 12.04 system and it's pulling empty files from my HVR-950Q.
<gedakc> kmentat:  Have you tried watching tv live through mythtv to confirm the TV-capture card is working?
<kichigai> Oops, I guess I disappeared for too long. Does anyone know about MythTV making 0-byte recordings? I'm using a Hauppauge HVR-950Q with a Core 2 Duo, running Mythbuntu 12.04 64-bit in a fairly stock set-up (it's a fresh install, but I had to compile a new media_build to get the card to work).
<kichigai> Live TV works fine, the scheduler works fine, I will be told that a recording is in progress when it should be, it's just recordings.
<kichigai> This http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1687846&page=8 seems to suggest it may be kernel related, so I'm custom baking a 3.79, but I'm wondering if there are any other possibilities I should be looking out for, just in case
<kichigai> Err, 3.7.9, not 3.79.
#ubuntu-mythtv 2013-02-24
<kichigai> OK, this is weird. Even under stock 3.5.0-23-generic (12.04's included kernel) I can't get my tuner to work any more, period.
<dmfrey> superm1, thanks. i will look for it
<dmfrey> after installing it manually, it mytharchive worked
<dmfrey> i will replace it with the one in the ppa when available
<Kwisher> anyone ever seen the error message "video frame buffering failed too many times" during liveTV playback?
<rhpot1991> Kwisher: over wifi?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-17
<qwebirc57228> Hello, has Mythbuntu 12.04.4 been released?
<DogBoy> see topic
<qwebirc57228> I see that, but there is a download link here:
<qwebirc57228> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mythbuntu/releases/12.04.4/release/
<qwebirc57228> Will there be a further modification to include mythtv 0.27?
<skd5aner> qwebirc57228: yes, you can deploy 0.27 from the mythbuntu ppa to to 12.04.##
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-18
<qwebirc44626> !help
<Zinn> !help For a  complete list of my knowledge visit: http://www.baablogic.net/Zinn.cgi  Other available commands: !status, !about, !bug [bug_number].
<qwebirc44626> !status
<Zinn> I am alive.
<qwebirc44626> !about
<Zinn> I am an IRC bot written in perl, but my code is not yet released.  I am named after Howard Zinn, you can learn more about him here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Howard_Zinn
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-19
<ernstp> started testing Trusty now!
<ernstp> after the upgrade the xfce panel show above mythtv
<tgm4883_> ernstp, that is on a default mythbuntu install?
<ernstp> tgm4883_, it's an upgrade from precise
<ernstp> compiz not installed
<ernstp> xbmc doesn't have the same problem
<tgm4883_> ernstp, can you file a bug?
<ernstp> tgm4883_, sure, will tomorrow
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-20
<Hydr0p0nX> #mythtv-users
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-21
<Bublik2002> i currently use windows media center with a ceton card to record shows as well as being able to watch recorded and live tv from an xbox 360 in other rooms of the house instead of paying rent for cable boxes. I would like to switch to linux but I need the functionality of windows media center for being able to watch live tv in other rooms. Can it do the same thing?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2014-02-23
<korn788> hello i want to use myth with my verizon set top box does IR blasters work with myth
<korn788> hello i want to use myth with my verizon set top box does IR blasters work with myth
<korn788> is the microsoft IR blaster by SMC
<korn788> SMK*
<korn788> is Lirc easy to setup for IR Blaster
<korn788> is Lirc easy to setup for IR Blaster
<noone> hello all
<noone> is there a way to use plex inside mythtv
<sleezio> hello, why doesn't thunar in mythbuntu show network on the left?
<dashcloud> hi, I can't get the metadata grabber to work on a new Mythbuntu 12.04 install- I can tell it to try to grab data for one of my videos, but nothing ever shows up
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-16
<thutt> Anyone know why www.mythbuntu.org/downloads has an "Authorization is required to perform that action" from Google apps script?
<tgm4883> thutt: I'm not sure why that was showing up, but I don't have time to look too much into it now. I've fixed the page so you can download it. You should just need to refresh
<thutt> Thanks, the page now shows the download targets.
<Hydr0p0nX> i can confirm running do-release-upgrade from mythbuntu 12.04.4 breaks mythweb as detailed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mythtv/+bug/1307548
<Hydr0p0nX> changing the path from Directory paths in the mythweb.conf from /var/www/ to /var/www/html/ and restarting seems to have fixed it
<Hydr0p0nX> h, and removing the -All option from the same file
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-17
<qwebirc49991> hello friends i would like to know if there is method to build recording system for 10 channels using mythbuntu
<qwebirc50725> Hello. I just applied the latest software updates to my MythBuntu 14.04.1 system and my audio stopped working. I've been troubleshooting for almost three hours now and am at my wits end. Is anyone available to help?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-18
<qwebirc50725> My setup has a ASUS Xonar DG card connected to my NVIDIA GeForce 9400 card for HDMI output.
<qwebirc50725> Everything was working in both the myth frontend and in other apps (chromium). I was also able to play sample sound files using aplay. Now, nothing works.
<qwebirc50725> Prior to the update, my /etc/asound.conf file had one line: "pcm.!default "plughw:0,1""
<qwebirc50725> I tried removing that, rebooting, and testing again. No dice. I've also been through all of the devices listed by aplay -L, trying, for example: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav -vv -D plughw:0,1
<Shadow__X> qwebirc50725: did you make sure its not muted in alsa mixer
<qwebirc50725> Ahh, yes, Shadow, I did. Of course, I'm not sure what I'm supposed to un-mute (SPDIF?), but all are unmuted.
<Shadow__X> you could plug something into the audio ports to see if its just going to the wrong port
<qwebirc50725> Yes, I did not do that.
<Shadow__X> also if you are using multiple audio things disable then to decrease complexity
<qwebirc50725> Multiple audio things?
<Shadow__X> audio cards, isnt the asus xonar dg an audio card
<qwebirc50725> Oh, yes. I guess there would be a motherboard audio, too...
<Shadow__X> you have to keep th at in mind
<Shadow__X> when testing
<qwebirc50725> Right, well, in alsamixer, I see only one card--the xonar dg.
<Shadow__X> you can switch to different ones iirc
<qwebirc50725> Right, F6, but it only listed the one.
<qwebirc50725> So there is no audio coming out any port (I have speaker-test running).
<qwebirc50725> Ahh, but if I use -Dsurround51:CARD=DG,DEV=0, I *can* hear audio on the analog ports of the Xonar card.
<qwebirc50725> So the card seems to be working, at least partially.
<qwebirc50725> But I still can't get sound to come via the hdmi ports, as it was before 2 this afternoon. Ugh.
<qwebirc50725> This is why I hate linux updates and used to almost never apply them.
<qwebirc50725> Hey! Does anyone know if there are any X11 conf files that relate to HDMI audio?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2015-02-21
<qwebirc39519> Hi guys can I ask a question about Mythbuntu and my Nova-TD500 capture card please?
<qwebirc39519> Hello
<noaXess> hey all..
<noaXess> possible to talk about xmltv/grab problem in this channel?
<Hydr0p0nX> what problem ?
<noaXess> tv_grab_ch_search does not get the correct channels..
<noaXess> maybe cause search.ch changed web layout or some other data..
<noaXess> i think, this is since about 3 days..
<noaXess> thats all what i get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10346694/
<noaXess> before i runed tv_grab_ch_search --configure which only got those SKY... channels..
<noaXess> any hint?
<qwebirc84225> I had a Mythbuntu .26 with 12.04. The commercials were skipped only during playback. With the schedule direct change I had to switch to my development system mythbuntu .27 and 14.04. I set up the system the same way and the commercials do not get skipped during playback. One difference in the setup is originally I had myth on a 2TB drive and a second 2TB drive set up with storage groups and recordings save to the system ha
<qwebirc84225> The new system has mythbuntu on a 500gb SSD, there are 2 -2TB drives in storage groups and all the files go to the 2- TB drives. the default directories to the system SSD are changed to the storage group drives. I was thinking this may be the problem. Any Ideas
<qwebirc11480> I had a Mythbuntu .26 with 12.04. The commercials were skipped only during playback. With the schedule direct change I had to switch to my development system mythbuntu .27 and 14.04. I set up the system the same way and the commercials do not get skipped during playback. One difference in the setup is originally I had myth on a 2TB drive and a second 2TB drive set up with storage groups and recordings save to the system ha
<qwebirc11480> The new system has a 500gb SSD with myth system front end and back end then there are 2- 2TB drives as storage groups. All data is in the storage groups and the default is change to the storage group locations on each TB drive.
<noaXess> https://sourceforge.net/p/xmltv/bugs/497/
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-22
<sabhain> is there something where MythWeb settings for frontends won't commit?  I vaguely remember there being a new backend settings engine in .27 or .28?  Did I make that up?
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-24
<attilahooper> latest release running in a vm, doing software update causes display manager to hang. Can acces through ssh and even myth is running, but hung on mythbuntu loading splash screen.
<attilahooper> can't find anything in the logs either
#ubuntu-mythtv 2016-02-28
<qwebirc67138> Are there any TV Tuners that mythTV can change the channels of?
<qwebirc67138> *PCIE tuners
<Hydr0p0nX> that was fun
<Hydr0p0nX> spent the last hour or two trying to figure out why my modules compiled and wouldn't load, only to find out I needed to remove and re-add the source files to dkms repository
#ubuntu-mythtv 2017-02-25
<bonelifer> tgm4883: is is possible to install the mythbuntu DESKTOP theme without installing mythtv? ie does it have  seperate desktop theme package?
<tgm4883> bonelifer: yea I think there is a mythbuntu theme package
<tgm4883> although I'm not entirely sure what's in it
<tgm4883> we defaulted to the xubuntu stuff for some things in the last release
<bonelifer> not sure what the current theme looks like but I really liked the desktop theme from 12.04
<tgm4883> bonelifer: you might be looking for mythbuntu-gdm-theme and/or mythbuntu-lightdm-theme
<bonelifer> thanks I'll give those a try later.
